# GX3 Appreciation thread



## FLank_Sinatra (Jan 25, 2004)

Well, as everyone knows during the LA show they released pictures of the GX3 trike. They also said that they could possibly build it if it got good enough recognition. Well, frankly I haven't seen any other positive feedback besides myself.







That kind of disapoints me, as I would buy that thing in a heart beat!
I wanted to make this thread for people who like the GX3 concept to come in and post. Brian, if this needs to be moved to the VW lounge, I will understand.
So, where are you guys who like the GX3 like me? 
*EDIT: UPDATE*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2394676
*EDIT: EDMUNDS UPDATE:*
http://blogs.edmunds.com/.ee8fefb
http://www.edmunds.com/insidel...09643
_Modified by FLank_Sinatra at 7:13 PM 3-3-2006_

_Modified by FLank_Sinatra at 2:18 PM 3-5-2006_

_Modified by FLank_Sinatra at 1:01 AM 3-16-2006_


_Modified by FLank_Sinatra at 1:02 AM 3-16-2006_


----------



## RockinGti (Feb 18, 2002)

*Re: GX3 Appreciation thread (FLank_Sinatra)*

I think its kinda a cool idea also and I would buy one. However, from a business point of view I don't think they have a clue. VW is getting its ass kicked in the american market and all they can think of is this vehicle? they should try and give the american market what they want instead of what they think we want. this car has no value except in a warm weather climate.( i haven't heard whether a top is available yet). I'm sure it's blast to drive but it isn't going to help vw sell anymore cars here. just my 2 cents.


----------



## Liquid1.8T (Dec 20, 1999)

*Re: GX3 Appreciation thread (FLank_Sinatra)*

Youre on your own.


----------



## 4meezy (May 24, 2002)

*Re: GX3 Appreciation thread (Liquid1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Liquid1.8T* »_Youre on your own.


lol, what he said ^


----------



## curraheevw (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: GX3 Appreciation thread (FLank_Sinatra)*

Personally I think it's bad ass! If I had 17,000 bucks to piss away I'd buy one in a heartbeat. It's a really cool concept... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fortworthbret (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: GX3 Appreciation thread (FLank_Sinatra)*

Give me a removable hardtop, and I buy the first one in this state.

I'll put my deposit down now actually, as long as it has a removable hardtop.
I'll go so far as to say, I'd pay for a one way ticket to any city in the US and ride it home from there (that would actually be fun).
-b


----------



## curraheevw (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: GX3 Appreciation thread (fortworthbret)*









Now tell me this isn't one of the coolest things you've ever seen...


----------



## TFS (Oct 22, 2003)

^^
I know something that would be more cool, a Polo GTI in my driveway. I think they should work on that first, then play with their toys.
It's very cool, I won't deny it and I certainly wouldn't turn down the chance to drive one but c'mon talk about a small market segment.


----------



## UserZero (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: GX3 Appreciation thread (FLank_Sinatra)*

There are those who are not afraid to try things that are new and different and run the risk of making mistakes, and those who make safe things like the Corolla, the Sonata and the Aveo.
In which category would you like to be?


----------



## FLank_Sinatra (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: (TFS)*

yeah, there is a small market segment. But look at it this way.
It's a bike for all of those people who don't want to have the risks of riding a bike!








But, how cool would it be to pull up to a stop light with that thing? it would be nuts! talk about the ultimate attention whore "car"!

Honestly, for less then 17K, it's a bargain. Look how much an Ariel Atom or any other car of that sorts cost. Sure, this isn't nearly as fast as that, but it's also more then half the price!!
P.S. I also think there is more into this concept that meets the eye.
You know VW is trying to change their market plan in America, and the moonraker team was saying that most American's don't care about the car they drive in, just about things like talking on the cell phone etc while doing it!
I think that this could be like a last ditch effort/test to see really what the american public wants. 
I just have a feeling that if the public doesn't see this car in the right eye, the future product releases of VW are going to be very..."Americanized"










_Modified by FLank_Sinatra at 7:02 PM 1-9-2006_


----------



## fortworthbret (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: (FLank_Sinatra)*

heh. I commute on a bike every day (100mpg is hard to argue with) Give me a hardtop on this and its my 'its just too damn cold to ride' vehicle.
This thing would kill at stoplights too. That is a massive swingarm. hehehe


_Quote, originally posted by *FLank_Sinatra* »_yeah, there is a small market segment. But look at it this way.
It's a bike for all of those people who don't want to have the risks of riding a bike!








But, how cool would it be to pull up to a stop light with that thing? it would be nuts! talk about the ultimate attention whore "car"!

Honestly, for less then 17K, it's a bargain. Look how much an Ariel Atom or any other car of that sorts cost. Sure, this isn't nearly as fast as that, but it's also more then half the price!!


----------



## RockinGti (Feb 18, 2002)

*Re: (fortworthbret)*

anyone have an opinion on how this will work trying to get dot approval. I realize it will have the necessary running gear but I don't know that I would like to get into a fender bender with a monster size SUV. I wonder if it will have to get some type of exemption like the lotus. any thoughts?


----------



## fortworthbret (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: (RockinGti)*

DOT approval is actually easy.
With less than 4 wheels, it is a motorcycle.
ALl States are different, but here in TX to ride (drive) that vehicle, you would be required to have an M endorsement on your license.


----------



## TwoRs (Jan 21, 2003)

*Re: GX3 Appreciation thread (FLank_Sinatra)*

Let me know where and when to place the deposit!
Just like the Concept R, build it and they will come!


----------



## TFS (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: (FLank_Sinatra)*

That's a good point I guess, I was looking at it more as a "car" rather than a "bike". There are those (not me) who will spend 20,000 on a sportbike in a second so I guess for those kinds of people I suppose it would be appealing.
But for a guy like me who's thinking about starting a family, I would rather see them make a cheaper car that's a bit practical (but I can have a ton of fun in still) over this thing.


----------



## Good1Spd (Oct 12, 2003)

if they announce it, I will put my deposit down immediately.
What an awesome toy.


----------



## bman1234 (Jun 21, 2001)

*Re: GX3 Appreciation thread (FLank_Sinatra)*

I honestly think the vehicle looks awesome. Assuming that I had a place to park it when it comes out, I'd buy it. The problem is that I would need to have a 'regular' car also. Being that I live in the CA bay area it's not easy to afford a home that has garage space for something like this. I think the price is cheap, and it would be fun. 
Also I think that I'd be able to talk my woman into this easier than a sport bike. Under 17k... definitely a good price... A removable hardtop would be a really good option to have for those rainy days.
Even if it doesn't make sense as a VW I say screw that. Build the thing, I'm sure some well sell. I don't think tons will sell right away, but it would be nice to see a new vehicle segment created.
This vehicle would be awesome for track days, autocrossing (assuming they'd allow it) and commuting. It's the perfect toy for a car enthusiast I think. If they build it I'd take a serious look at buying one. 
Too bad so many people look down on ideas from off the beaten path. I mean to me it's so refreshing to see a vehicle like this rather than another boring crossover or muscle car throwback.
It would suck to have to get a class M license though.. I think that would also be true for california....


----------



## Mr Johann Vegas (Jun 10, 2004)

Honestly, the EcoRacer seems like a better plan to me. Not as radical, so it may have a more cross-market appeal, and the fuel savings over comparative roadster/sports cars is irefutable. The GX3 thing is more of a gimick in my eyes, and represents another Phaeton. VW would be better farming out the design to a Noble or a TVR and focus itself on more traditional sports prototype.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

It's a small market segment, but it's one that's otherwise untapped. VW could bring new folks into the brand with this.


----------



## RockinGti (Feb 18, 2002)

*Re: (BRM10984)*

I agree with having to get a "M" license. that appears to be the case for most states. already have mine so not a problem but it might turn off some people. it is entering an untapped market and might do well but from my experience that market for people who are looking for something fun are also looking for something fast and have the disposable income to afford almost anything they want. still, they will capture some people that want the fun toy but don't want a sportbike and can't/won't pay for the highend toys. I just don't see it making a huge splash in the market even though I would buy one in a second!


----------



## nathankaufman (Dec 26, 2004)

*Re: (RockinGti)*

They'd have some serious competition,
i'd rather have one of these:
http://www.dumpalink.com/media..._Atom
No contest


----------



## FLank_Sinatra (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: (nathankaufman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nathankaufman* »_They'd have some serious competition,
i'd rather have one of these:
http://www.dumpalink.com/media..._Atom
No contest










that's the ariel atom, and it would cost you $50,000.


----------



## Cheese302 (Oct 12, 2002)

*Re: (FLank_Sinatra)*

build it and i will buy


----------



## buddahvw (May 4, 2004)

*Re: (Cheese302)*

can I start a thread to bash to GX3 - oh, we already have one, or two, or three


----------



## Peloton25 (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: GX3 Appreciation thread (FLank_Sinatra)*

Add me to the list of people highly enthusiastic about this concept. I was actually coming in here to ask when we would get a GX3 forum and found this thread. 
I think the concept is incredible, and having seen it in person I was even more jazzed by the details. If they really can bring this thing to market for that price with most of the content untouched from the concept I saw then it would be a serious customer. An optional hardtop would be cool, but certainly not necessary. 
>8^)
ER


----------



## GTIo5 (Nov 8, 2005)

*Re: GX3 Appreciation thread (Peloton25)*

I'm with you on this one. I think this car is awesome. Its great alternative for those who don't want those stupid pocket rockets but still desire the thrill of a bike. I love it.


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: GX3 Appreciation thread (GTIo5)*

I'm in love. I've wanted a 3-wheeler for a long time and here may be chance to have one engineered, built, and warranted by a major manfacturer. (and it's not because I can't ride, or I'm afraid to ride - hey I have a motrocycle and it's fine by me if driving a GX3 requires a motorcycle license. BTW, I'm keeping the bike, too!) What I'm looking for is the performance, specifically the 1.25g.








Now if we could just get the clueless dealers to agree to start a waiting list.


----------



## KESBVW (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: GX3 Appreciation thread (CV Joint)*

I'm not clueless.
Call me and I'll start the waiting list. I'll even speak with Dr. Wolfgang Bernhard personally and tell him how many are on the list and how many to deliver to my store. 

Santa Barbara Volkswagen
(805) 966-6164
Kevin


----------



## Thrine (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: GX3 Appreciation thread (FLank_Sinatra)*

Reading the original thread and then reading the responses... and not being a volkswaong employee... i must say im a bit dissapointed with the lack of enthusiasm.
You want a polo GTI, well imagine the next generation of GTIs to pull over a g on the skidpad out the factory. Rediculous? Not so much, with R&D and a generation of lemons the GX3 would DRASTICALLY help VW get back on the map as far as being the performance choice. What use to be the "Hot Hatch" of 85 has become the tiny toy mini van with a few extra ponies and no 3rd row seating... The styling of VW is still on par with what the american and japanese are putting out. Their concept designs limited to the immediate next generation. They release the GX3 to put out an idea that they are ready as a manufacturer to skip 2 generations and put into production an amazing concept.
SHOW SUPPORT.
If you don't think the GX3 has any long term value as an automobile look at what the same technology is being used for in MBZ theyre putting out a tilt tire turning setup same as the GX3 only difference is, theyre doing it classic MBZ fashion, ie... 500 ponies 5billion pounds. Sure horsepower's awesome but MBZ doesnt think about the THRILL of the driving experience as VW approaches car design.
Ive seen the same concept vs production debate in the Renault 3 wheeler, they voted against it , not being french~ i must say that was the SEXIEST concept ive seen in a LONG time~ 
MBZ voted yes~
Thinking of what was my VW, before the bills forced its sale, GTI 1.8t Chipped, intake, cup kit, downpipe, race pipe for the car, 4bar fpr, and the blowoff valve, SIMPLE BOLT ONS~ and i was pulling on freeways with EVERYTHING under 30k and even some 90k cars, ie... SL500s, Turbo Integras, NA tuned Muscle Cars(past the 1/8th mile and not the 42x's), 350z', 240sx' with the SR20 motors, etc... Was a bitching car to drive and i had more pride as a VW owner than most M3 owners. Why? Because VWs are the underdog, and with minimal costs spank the big bank accts of daddies boys.
Imagine the application of the Gx3... Cross platforming the 2.0t and REALLY getting the tuner market to hop on the wagon. Because as cool as the 2.0t is... Its not going to have the same after market support unless theres enough motors out there for componies to see a long term return on their investments. And with passats, jettas, golfs, etc.. not coming with a basemodel 4 banger nemore, whats the point of tuning the 1 platform motor choice of a GTI when they can build apps for the 2.5 and REALLY sell products.
In my opinion, VW should keep with the direction of the GX3 and incorporate its spirit back into GTIs and Jettas.
Vote YES on GX3


----------



## Mabe (Feb 27, 2002)

I will put a deposit down tomorrow on it. I have a garage and the Danger Ranger to drive on ugly days. I'm also the sick Fer that would be out there driving the GX3 with studded snow tires and a huge parka through snow storms. 
I want a bike bad but I am a little affraid of them. Every spring for the last 5 years I've decided that I would take the risk and get a bike, The GX3 is a nice out for wussies like me, I also like I can take a passenger in comfort or use the passenger seat to put some shopping bags in. 
Its a street legal go kart...if you love to drive then how can the idea of supercar performance for under $17k not give you huge wood? Plus it uses a tried and true VW engine, its not like it has complicated technology packed in it to make it a mechanics nightmare. Fairly simple suspension, simple engine, very few elctronic do-dads. what more could you want. 
VW, if your listening BUILD IT. Just give it some sort of a top. I dont care if its hard or soft. All I really want is just s top to throw over it so it can be parked outside in the rain and keep the seats dry. Either that or swap the leather for something that you can squeege, 


_Modified by AK-Mabe at 11:25 AM 1-11-2006_


----------



## charlier (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: GX3 Appreciation thread (UserZero)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UserZero* »_There are those who are not afraid to try things that are new and different and run the risk of making mistakes, and those who make safe things like the Corolla, the Sonata and the Aveo.
In which category would you like to be?

There are those companies that have LOST 1 BILLION dollars + the last two years in a row here in the USA and there are those that have not.
There are those companies that apparently do not satisfy their USA customers needs and wants and those that do.
Which company do you think has a better chance of staying in business, those that lose money and ignore their customers or those that do not?


----------



## Cheese302 (Oct 12, 2002)

*Re: (Cheese302)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cheese302* »_build it and i will buy

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: GX3 Appreciation thread (KESBVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KESBVW* »_
Call me and I'll start the waiting list. I'll even speak with Dr. Wolfgang Bernhard personally and tell him how many are on the list and how many to deliver to my store. 

Santa Barbara Volkswagen
(805) 966-6164
Kevin


Heads up. Here we have a dealer offering to get serious. So I called to have my name put on the GX3 waiting list there. 
Who else is serious about getting a GX3? 
.


_Modified by CV Joint at 8:46 PM 1-11-2006_


----------



## KESBVW (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: GX3 Appreciation thread (CV Joint)*

Thanks to those who have called. I have your names in the order recieved, and as I told those of you that I was able to speak to - the press CD from the L.A. show is on it's way to you. I'll keep you up to date with any and all information and materials available to me that VWoA and VWAG will allow me to distribute, and when this bad boy gets here you'll be among the very first.
Oooops, maybe I shoulda mentioned.......I was the first on the list








I am serious about the GX3, and so is VW. The press release disc says "Drivers Wanted. Seriously!" They really do mean it.
Anyone else need a copy? I'm sure VW won't mind a little copyright infringement on my part here. Drop me your address and I'll mail it to you - no charge, no strings.
[email protected]


----------



## Good1Spd (Oct 12, 2003)

I'm serious about the GX3
Are you saying that there's press materials for this thing? You gotta share that stuff.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: GX3 Appreciation thread (FLank_Sinatra)*

I like it. Definitely something for the person who wants a bike, but really doesn't want a bike.







That came out amazing...


----------



## KESBVW (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (Good1Spd)*

Good1Spd
Catch my email address at the end of my last post. Forward an address to me, and the press release disc is yours. If you want me to include you in additional materials I get my hands on, just let me know in your email.
KE


----------



## FLank_Sinatra (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: GX3 Appreciation thread (KESBVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KESBVW* »_Thanks to those who have called. I have your names in the order recieved, and as I told those of you that I was able to speak to - the press CD from the L.A. show is on it's way to you. I'll keep you up to date with any and all information and materials available to me that VWoA and VWAG will allow me to distribute, and when this bad boy gets here you'll be among the very first.
Oooops, maybe I shoulda mentioned.......I was the first on the list








I am serious about the GX3, and so is VW. The press release disc says "Drivers Wanted. Seriously!" They really do mean it.
Anyone else need a copy? I'm sure VW won't mind a little copyright infringement on my part here. Drop me your address and I'll mail it to you - no charge, no strings.
[email protected] 

PM sent


----------



## Peloton25 (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: GX3 Appreciation thread (KESBVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KESBVW* »_I am serious about the GX3, and so is VW. The press release disc says "Drivers Wanted. Seriously!" They really do mean it.

That's nice to hear. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I sent a friend who is quite serious about purchasing one of these your info yesterday. I may add myself to the list as well. 
Also, apparently in California an "M" license is only required for vehicles with two wheels not three, so that may not be an issue here. Having seen first hand the motorcycle riding test that the DMV uses to get your motorcycle credential I was thinking it would be impossible to perform in the GX3. They certainly can't force you to be competent on a 2-wheeler in order to drive a 3-wheeled vehicle - that just wouldn't make sense. 
Food for thought anyway. 
>8^)
ER


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: GX3 Appreciation thread (Peloton25)*

Here's a question for all you GX3 fans out there:
If you look at the photos closely (as I have) you may have noticed there are two screw-on caps - sitting on the panel just in front of the twin headlights. 
Now follow this link, and look closely at the GX3's two filler caps:
http://www.speedsportlife.com/...t=884
Both of them have graphic markings nearby on the panels. The one in front of the big headlight has a *(O)* symbol, seeming to mean that is the brake master cylinder filler cap. The other cap with the 4 "wings" in front of the smaller light has a generic gas pump symbol marked next to it (two o'clock position). *So.... if that is the gas filler cap location, what is the other filler cap on the left rear side of the GX3 under the roll hoop? *








Two fuel tanks? 

.


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

More GX3 questions for the fans out there:
Again, if you've looked closely at the photos available you've probably noticed there is clear plastic panel sitting in the area between the headlights and the vehicle cowl (where the windshield would be placed if there was one). This clear piece of plastic is bolted in place and appears to "float" above the body - and over the headlights. 
Do you think this has some aerodynamic purpose? Perhaps to direct air flow for the cockpit area?


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

And still more GX3 styling questions to ponder.
Did anyone else notice the design of the LED taillights in the roll hoops has changed? In the official VW press promotional images showing the GX3 out on deserted roads the lenses on the rear taillights are smooth and without decoration. 
But on the more recent photos of the GX3 appearing at the LA auto show, there is a grid pattern that seems to be imposed over the taillights. Does this mean we looking at two different vehicles? Or maybe one GX3 that has been modified over time?
And on the subject of LED lighting in the roll hoops, has anyone else noticed the forward facing amber lights (more turn signals?) that are positioned in the roll hoops just above where the driver's and passenger's heads whould be?
Finally, how do you like the thin line of LEDs in the center of each fender that form the front turn signals? With the fenders being so close to the tires, the line of LEDs has kind of the illusion of a line of tread on a tire. Way cool.


----------



## Peloton25 (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: (CV Joint)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CV Joint* »_*So.... if that is the gas filler cap location, what is the other filler cap on the left rear side of the GX3 under the roll hoop? *








Two fuel tanks?

Good question - and possibly a good answer as well.







It could also be that the one in the front labeled for fuel is really for the radiator overflow cap and someone screwed up. 

_Quote, originally posted by *CV Joint* »_...there is clear plastic panel sitting in the area between the headlights and the vehicle cowl (where the windshield would be placed if there was one). This clear piece of plastic is bolted in place and appears to "float" above the body - and over the headlights. 
Do you think this has some aerodynamic purpose? Perhaps to direct air flow for the cockpit area?

Seems like a design element that serves no function to me. I think the cockpit gets enough air on it's own.









_Quote, originally posted by *CV Joint* »_And still more GX3 styling questions to ponder.
Did anyone else notice the design of the LED taillights in the roll hoops has changed? In the official VW press promotional images showing the GX3 out on deserted roads the lenses on the rear taillights are smooth and without decoration. 
But on the more recent photos of the GX3 appearing at the LA auto show, there is a grid pattern that seems to be imposed over the taillights. Does this mean we looking at two different vehicles? Or maybe one GX3 that has been modified over time?

Likely just a design change on a single concept. However, if they do have more of these built already then they really should share.









_Quote »_Finally, how do you like the thin line of LEDs in the center of each fender that form the front turn signals? With the fenders being so close to the tires, the line of LEDs has kind of the illusion of a line of tread on a tire. Way cool.

I actually hadn't noticed these when I first saw the photos, but it was one of the things I really liked when I saw the concept in person. Seriously all the details on this thing were just perfect and if they do build it they should do as much as possible to keep the production version as true to the concept's design as possible. Dumbing it down to save a few pennies would be just that - dumb.
>8^)
ER


----------



## Sutt (Jun 28, 1999)

*Re: GX3 Appreciation thread (FLank_Sinatra)*

Flank and VW, 
I love the GX3 and would love to have this as mode of transportation. I think this is what VW needs to do is put some VWness back into our line up. I can not stand the idea of getting "Americanized" cars from you. VW is different and unique that is why you are VW and this to me is a classic VW design, new, bold, and different. Plus I am sure it is fun to drive. I understand why VW can not market just to the enthusiast because you would not make money. Please don't forget us because we are VERY brand loyal.


----------



## 75Bus88fox (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: GX3 Appreciation thread (curraheevw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *curraheevw* »_
Now tell me this isn't one of the coolest things you've ever seen...









it'll be just like that other wierd trike that was on the market, itll be just like only because youll see it in countless hip hop videos.. that is, if its released... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif also, i was at the dealership today for ****s and giggles and wound up have my ears talked off about that thing and an r32 that was for sale that they didnt have yet...

its not practical, but it is neat.


----------



## Kliener Fuchs (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: GX3 Appreciation thread (75Bus88fox)*

Il think about buying a used one when they have been on the market for a few years.
just incase there are any huge glitches and time to wate for an after market parts market to build up a little.


----------



## KESBVW (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: GX3 Appreciation thread (Kliener Fuchs)*

Hey, then I have a built in buyer for mine then. I'll keep it a couple years and then you can buy it!
Thanks again for those who have forwarded addresses - your press discs are on their way.

KE
Santa Barbara VW


----------



## Good1Spd (Oct 12, 2003)

*Re: GX3 Appreciation thread (KESBVW)*

I went to the LA show today and spent ALOT of time talking to the engineers of the GX and I learned some cool things. 
The motor is from the Lupo GTi which is kinda neat.

But what I thought was cool was the storage system underneath the passenger seat (which is a fixed seat btw) has enough room for a helmet. And for more storage they would consider doing something like saddle bags, similiar to motorbikes as an optional. 

Also all of the body panels are plastic / fiberglass and all screw on and off very easily. Meaning in theory they could make very different looking versions without having to re-tool the assembly line. 

Also they probably won't do any sort of windshield due to cost and DOT stuff BUT the engineer said he would maybe look into developing a kind of automated spoiler for the front glass/plastic fairing thats on the car that would raise the back at speed to deflect more air over the car. 
So in other words think of a new beetle or corrado spoiler but the spoiler is actually those glass humps in the front.


They are making people fill out info cards to show thier support. The crowds around this thing were enormous. 
The front two filler caps are for FUEL and Hydraulic fluid. The rear one is for coolant. Thats what the engineer told me today 
The fuel tank is under the passenger footwell in the front.
Also they told me they were literally finishing this car up the night before the unveiling. 
_Modified by Good1Spd at 1:11 AM 1-14-2006_


_Modified by Good1Spd at 1:12 AM 1-14-2006_


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: GX3 Appreciation thread (Good1Spd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Good1Spd* »_... But what I thought was cool was the storage system underneath the passenger seat (which is a fixed seat btw) has enough room for a helmet....

Underneath, or behind? Doesn't seem like there would be enough room below the seat. Fixed? Meaning it doesn't slide forward/backward? That should be no problem. The press release says the GX3 has 80 liters of storage, I would hope it could hold _two_ helmets - for driver and passenger! Otherwise we going to need helmet locks to secure them to the vehicle.

_Quote, originally posted by *Good1Spd* »_... And for more storage they would consider doing something like saddle bags, similiar to motorbikes as an optional. 
 Saddlebags might be practical, but they are the worst design element of the T-Rex. They look like the afterthought add-on solution they are. 

_Quote, originally posted by *Good1Spd* »_...Also they probably won't do any sort of windshield due to cost and DOT stuff BUT the engineer said he would maybe look into developing a kind of automated spoiler for the front glass/plastic fairing thats on the car that would raise the back at speed to deflect more air over the car...

Aha! That's what I thought the clear plastic cover was for, but it's obvious from the photos it is currently bolted in place. It would be cool if a movable shield became a feature.

_Quote, originally posted by *Good1Spd* »_...They are making people fill out info cards to show thier support. The crowds around this thing were enormous... 

 * Yes! * The more interest the more chance it will be built. 

_Quote, originally posted by *Good1Spd* »_...The front two filler caps are for FUEL and Hydraulic fluid. The rear one is for coolant. Thats what the engineer told me today. The fuel tank is under the passenger footwell in the front....

?? Seems like there's not any good reason to have the caps for hydraulic fluid and coolant so exposed. I mean, how often are you going to fill them?







I wouldn't mind having to remove a body panel or two to get to them when needed. And I sure wouldn't want a passerby to have access to them. Too tempting for vandalism. The fuel filler cap is a cool design, but it really would need to be a locking cap, too.
.


_Modified by CV Joint at 6:03 AM 1-14-2006_


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: GX3 Appreciation thread (KESBVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KESBVW* »_...
Thanks again for those who have forwarded addresses - your press discs are on their way.
KE
Santa Barbara VW

Just got my disc. Thanks!

.


----------



## Good1Spd (Oct 12, 2003)

I agree, they look cool on the concept but I don't want to have the caps that exposed on my own ride that's for sure.


----------



## Peloton25 (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: (Good1Spd)*

Everything is exposed like that on a motorcycle. Typically they don't have a radiator cap







and the gas door locks, but brake fluid is very easily accessed by a cap on the handlebars in most cases as well as one down by the foot-operated rear brake. This is not abnormal. 
Quit thinking about it like it's a car just because it doesn't need a kickstand.








>8^)
ER


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (Peloton25)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Peloton25* »_Everything is exposed like that on a motorcycle. Typically they don't have a radiator cap







and the gas door locks, but brake fluid is very easily accessed by a cap on the handlebars in most cases as well as one down by the foot-operated rear brake. This is not abnormal. 
Quit thinking about it like it's a car just because it doesn't need a kickstand.








>8^)
ER

Oh, I'm thinking motorcycle all right!







But none of those things use easy-to-reach unscrew-able caps on _my _motorcycle. Instead it has a locking fuel cap, the radiator (yes, it has one) has a cap well hidden underneath the gas tank, and the brake master cylinder cover on the handlebars is nicely secured by 4 screws.
No doubt a parked GX3 would attract a ton of attention. I just wouldn't want a curious (or malicious) passerby to mess with fuel, brakes, or the cooling system. 
I think we'll have enough problems with fools trying to see if they can pick it up.









.


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

Okay, on to more discussions of the GX3 styling and features:
*Steering Wheel*
Has anyone else noticed the 3 buttons on the steering wheel? Obviously the one at the 6 o'clock spoke is the start button (presumably it is also the engine stop button too). Looks good there. 
There are also twin thumb buttons at the 10 and 2 o'clock positions on the wheel. (So, did anyone else notice there are no automobile-style stalks on the steering column?) Just like Harley and BMW motorcycles have turn signal switches mounted on each end of the handlebars, I think these buttons must be for the same thing. Right thumb indicates right turn, left thumb for left. But will the GX3 signals switch off automatically like Harleys do, or will they need to be canceled like BMW bikes? (I suppose the could have some automatic canceling by wheel position like cars do).
It appears the horn switch must be the VW logo at the center of the wheel.
Finally, that has to be one of the best looking steering wheels _ever_. Just beautiful.

.


_Modified by CV Joint at 1:53 PM 1-15-2006_


_Modified by CV Joint at 1:53 PM 1-15-2006_


----------



## Good1Spd (Oct 12, 2003)

yea the wheel also has a quick disconnect race car style hub.


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (Good1Spd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Good1Spd* »_yea the wheel also has a quick disconnect race car style hub. 


Cooler still! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

Surfing the Internet, I've come across more background on GX3 development:
___________________
_"....Derek Jenkins, Volkswagen North America's chief designer, thought of the idea for the GX3 roughly 18 months ago because, as he tells it, *he was jealous of all the cool, smaller cars people can buy in Europe. *
Together with a team called the Moonrakers, a VW think tank for dreaming up new cars, Jenkins envisioned a simple but fuel-efficient vehicle for getting around the city and to and from work.

The GX3, which Jenkins hopes will generate enough consumer enthusiasm for it to go into production in 2007, has a tubular steel frame, aluminum rollover protection and no windshield. It weighs roughly 1,300 pounds and gets 46 miles per gallon. The price is yet to be set, but will be under $17,000.
The buying public is really open-minded right now," Jenkins said. "Hybrids are common in the public mind, for example. This is a really exciting time for us because people may adapt to it....."
_
_______________________
More here:
http://news.com.com/Car+trends....html
.




_Modified by CV Joint at 4:56 PM 1-15-2006_


----------



## someguy123 (Sep 30, 2005)

Interesting design, but I prefer the vtec Atom better.


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (someguy123)*


_Quote, originally posted by *someguy123* »_Interesting design, but I prefer the vtec Atom better.

I won't argue that the Atom is an absolutely fantastic car. But here in the US an Atom costs $35,000 to $45,000 depending on engine choices. * For that much money you could buy 2 or nearly 3 GX3's! * 
Pricing at under $17,000 puts the GX3 within reach of a lot more people. (like me!







)
.


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

For those hungry for more GX3 stuff, here's a video of the GX3 in motion at its introduction. *You can hear the healthy-sounding exhaust system:*
http://www.motortrend.com/av/a....html
(the GX3 segment follows the Eos segment)

.

.


----------



## Good1Spd (Oct 12, 2003)

hot video, sounds pretty meaty.

That exhaust right behind your head and the wind literally in your face in a 1300 pound sled with wheels must be pretty exciting. Talk about visceral. 
anybody know where to get hi-res gx3 pics



_Modified by Good1Spd at 1:43 AM 1-16-2006_


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (Good1Spd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Good1Spd* »_...
anybody know where to get hi-res gx3 pics


There are lot out there.
Here's a site with 20 larger hi-res press release images of the GX3:
http://www.speedsportlife.com/...t=884
And this site has different photos of the GX3 taken at the show (with a link to more GX3 photos in the show galleries, look on pages 12 & 13):
http://www.autospies.com/artic...Id=21

.


----------



## Preston H. (May 24, 2003)

*Re: (CV Joint)*

When the Audi is paid off in a year and a half, they better atleast be taking orders. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KESBVW (Jan 11, 2006)

I think it may come sooner than you think Preston. Question is - will it be available in Tenessee? If not, a short trip to California wouldn't be so bad, eh? Quite a ride back too!
Cheers
KESBVW


_Modified by KESBVW at 8:24 PM 1-16-2006_


----------



## KESBVW (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (Good1Spd)*

I have high res pics on the press disc if you want'm.
KESBVW


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (KESBVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KESBVW* »_I think it may come sooner than you think Preston. Question is - will it be available in Tenessee? If not, a short trip to California wouldn't be so bad, eh? Quite a ride back too!
Cheers
KESBVW


That's my plan. Visit KE at SBVW, pick up my new GX3, and have a fun ride home to TX. 
(dressed appropriately for the weather of course). 










.


----------



## MSGTYetti (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: GX3 Appreciation thread (FLank_Sinatra)*

ill buy one just because.... also just becuase its a VW.... and cause its fun looking


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: GX3 Appreciation thread (MSGTYetti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MSGTYetti* »_ill buy one just because.... also just becuase its a VW.... and cause its fun looking

That's the spirit!







All good reasons!

.


----------



## Peloton25 (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: (Good1Spd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Good1Spd* »_anybody know where to get hi-res gx3 pics

1600x1200 with no watermarks can be found here:
http://www.seriouswheels.com/t...t.htm
>8^)
ER


----------



## racefan (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: GX3 Appreciation thread (FLank_Sinatra)*

I love this thing. I would buy one for sure. I cannot justify a bike but this i could justify. If VW prices this at under 20k Canadian i am on it. Keep up the good work VW.


----------



## Imacricket (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: GX3 Appreciation thread (racefan)*

God what a perfect solution to my bike woes. VW, make this and count on me buying one.


----------



## Imacricket (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: GX3 Appreciation thread (Imacricket)*

I'm so enthusiastic about this, I'm trying to get VWVortex to put up a forum for it.








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2396210


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

So how do you guys like the instrumentation?
I love it. Simple, clear and to the point.


----------



## Good1Spd (Oct 12, 2003)

yea I like the interior, not to restate the obvious but it's to the point in a way that not many cars could ever hope to be. I'm really diggin it. 
It even has cupholders!


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (Good1Spd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Good1Spd* »_yea I like the interior, not to restate the obvious but it's to the point in a way that not many cars could ever hope to be. I'm really diggin it. 
It even has cupholders!

But ordinary cupholders won't work in a GX3. Those cupholders better be engineered to withstand high lateral g-loads!


----------



## Good1Spd (Oct 12, 2003)

*Re: (CV Joint)*









dude look at that... that's engineering right there


----------



## FLank_Sinatra (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: GX3 Appreciation thread (KESBVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KESBVW* »_Hey, then I have a built in buyer for mine then. I'll keep it a couple years and then you can buy it!
Thanks again for those who have forwarded addresses - your press discs are on their way.

KE
Santa Barbara VW

did you send one to me?


----------



## KESBVW (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: GX3 Appreciation thread (FLank_Sinatra)*

Man.did I blow it somehow??








email me an address at
[email protected]
I'll send another...if you get two, give one to a friend!


----------



## Peloton25 (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: (Good1Spd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Good1Spd* »_dude look at that... that's engineering right there









Except for the fact that those are only Redbull cans. I'm not normally one to complain about something needing larger cupholders, but a standard aluminum can would be a better idea. If that's the GX3's only fault then I'm willing to let it slide. 
>8^)
ER


----------



## Kliener Fuchs (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: (Peloton25)*

better then my fox without cup holders.
can you just send me a copy of the brochure? 
please?
i know i cant buy one, but a brocure would be sooo cool right now.

[email protected]


----------



## Mud_Shui_Ah (Apr 25, 2001)

*Re: (Kliener Fuchs)*

I'm sure the brochure is not too big. Can someone upload it?


----------



## JamesC (Aug 4, 2003)

I emailed you Kevin,
Thanks in advance for the press CD.
I'm with the fans here and chalk up one or two additional sales to us. Let me paste in a bit of what I emailed Kevin:
-------------------
Please also register another interested party to the powers that be - if possible. We are on our 7th VAG vehicle in 12 years, 6 of those purchased new; '71 type 311, 94 Jetta, 99 1.8t Avant, 00 GTI, 01 225 TTR, 01 S4, 04 V8 Treg. Just entering our 30's for demographics info. We both commute by Italian motorcycles in Dallas, my wife 95+ miles and myself 60 miles per day. Treg is mostly to tow; 51000miles currently with +35000 towing. We would purchase at least one GX3 now if available - if the first was as well done as we predict we would purchase a second. Given the problems with the Renault Spyder I'd second an accessory front glass and top request. Fine with powerlets for heated gear. 
--------------

I've called a good friend of ours at the local VW dealer to place ourselves on whatever list may eventually develop. Is there a place online to register with VW proper? Perhaps an online version of the cards mentioned at the LA show?
I haven't been this excited about a VAG concept car since photos of the TT in 95 or maybe our attendence of IAA in 99 for the RS4.
Build it and we will buy one or two for the commutes and some run around. Guaranteed sales.


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

Nobody has commented on how sexy the GX3's shifter is. 
It takes the traditional VW dimpled golf ball style shifter knob and goes to the next level with a machined hollow, drilled ball!
I guess this trick shifter knob is probably a show car only item, but it would be really cool of VW to have this make the production version of the GX3.








.


----------



## Good1Spd (Oct 12, 2003)

I've always liked the shift knob but what I don't get is the dials they look so odd to me. are they backlit cause it looks like they are only painted.


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (Good1Spd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Good1Spd* »_I've always liked the shift knob but what I don't get is the dials they look so odd to me. are they backlit cause it looks like they are only painted.

I think the GX3 has fake, mock-up instruments just for the auto show and publicity photos. The numbers on the speedo and tach appear to look like LCDs, but could just be transfers sitting on glass. In most of the photos the odometer reads 000000 but in others it reads 000640 (which looks Photoshopped to me). No different mileage numbers appear in photos, which adds to the belief that the numbers can't change. In photos taken at the auto show the mileage again reads 000000.

.


----------



## Good1Spd (Oct 12, 2003)

wow cv with the eagle eye


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

I wonder if Yokohama made these tires special for the GX3? Anyone recogize them?


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

According to the site below, Lotus is being consulted about the GX3:
http://www.gglotus.org/gghotnews/grplotusnews.htm
Quote: _".... it could be the first three-wheeler to be offered on a full-production scale from one of the world's major carmakers. US websites are already reporting that Volkswagen has lined up potential partners to work on production of the GX3, with Lotus named as one collaborator. Assembly would take place in the US, and sales could start as soon as next year. 
Both Swift Engineering in Southern California and Lotus were involved in the design and build of the GX3 prototype shown at the 2006 Los Angeles Auto Show. ..."_





































.


----------



## Good1Spd (Oct 12, 2003)

I recognize the tires as being yokos but I don't get what the little yellow bits are on the ends.
Also hearing Lotus was in on the project seems to be some good news.


----------



## KESBVW (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (CV Joint) The Lotus bit*

Hmph....and I thought the Lotus news was kinda secret at this point.
I thought it was pretty interesting that VW was negotiating with Proton of Malaysia. Proton is an 80% stakeholder in Lotus, since late Oct. 1996. 
One step closer to announcement of production?


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (CV Joint) The Lotus bit (KESBVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KESBVW* »_Hmph....and I thought the Lotus news was kinda secret at this point.


Well, it was buried away off in a little corner of the Internet.









_Quote, originally posted by *KESBVW* »_
I thought it was pretty interesting that VW was negotiating with Proton of Malaysia. Proton is an 80% stakeholder in Lotus, since late Oct. 1996. 
One step closer to announcement of production?









My fingers are crossed! 
The news about Swift Engineering possibly being involved in development of the GX3 is exciting too. Swift Engineering is a premier builder of race cars, like the ones used in the Toyota Atlantic series:










_Modified by CV Joint at 12:06 PM 1-21-2006_


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (Good1Spd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Good1Spd* »_I recognize the tires as being yokos but I don't get what the little yellow bits are on the ends.


Perhaps the little yellow bits in the tires are just eye candy, but did you notice the yellow bits are only on the outside of each front tire, but on both sides of the meaty rear tire? Kind of takes that left/right theme from the front of the vehicle and design-wise reinforces there is a single rear tire doing double duty. Subtle, but cool.

.


----------



## Peloton25 (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: (CV Joint)*

First I have heard of the Lotus involvement myself. 
This thing is making me second guess the purchase of one of several different roadsters this year. 
>8^)
ER


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

Hmmm... much too quiet here. 
Time for some new photos of the GX3!
Here are some great shot of the GX3 seats:








Another angle of the cockpit. You can see the placement of the key in the central console near the shift lever. (Remember the start/stop button is wheel-mounted):








I love how _low_ the GX3 is in this photo.









Source: http://www.urbanracer.com/arti...=1771
.


----------



## Good1Spd (Oct 12, 2003)

Dude the more I look at the pics, the more floored I get at the absolute craziness of the thing. All production comments aside, could you imagine seeing this on a street near you? It would reach show stopper status no matter where you went.


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (Good1Spd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Good1Spd* »_Dude the more I look at the pics, the more floored I get at the absolute craziness of the thing. All production comments aside, could you imagine seeing this on a street near you? It would reach show stopper status no matter where you went. 


Not to mention the ear-to-ear grin on your face while you're driving it!!









I can't wait!!

.


----------



## JamesC (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: (CV Joint)*

So what is our current ETA?


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

Way back on 7 January 2006, during the LA Auto Show where then GX3 was introduced, I emailed VWoA, and expressed my strong and enthusiastic desire to purchase a GX3 and I and inquired getting more information. This was before there was any mention at all of the GX3 on their website.
Now, nearly 3 weeks later VWoA has finally (!) responded to my first email and told me this:
_"Thank you for your interest in the Volkswagen Concept GX3 vehicle. At this time, this model is considered to be a concept only, but is being preliminarily explored by Volkswagen for possible inclusion into our model lineup at some point in the future. A decision has not been made as of yet."_
Hmmm. On one hand it is not negative, but it is not the positive enthusiastic response I was hoping for. 
Just tell me you'll build it!!! Please. 
I guess I need to be more patient. 
.




_Modified by CV Joint at 5:40 PM 1-27-2006_


----------



## TurboladerVW (Oct 2, 2005)

*Re: GX3 Appreciation thread (FLank_Sinatra)*

I want one bad but i just want a windshield... not because I don't like wind but because of this. You know when you drive down the road and a vehicle kicks up a rock and it hits and cracks your windshield, that's bad enough but now all thats between you and that rock traveling who nows how fast is a helmet you are hopefully wearing with questionable safety. 
I must admit though... I still wanna get it especially because I live in Texas and am going to College either here or in Cali and it would be awesome to have a convertible with that mileage, One of my friends with an MR2 said "I know what my next car is gonna be" when I showed it to him then told him the price. 
This will definetly be a hit with the "young" crowd (not sure what generation we're at now) I mean face it tons of kids, myself included get cars in highschool and the more affordable the better, now we have a fun car which is completely impracticale during one of the few times in our lives when we can afford to have an impractical car (no kids, no large objects to move, and, depending on age, you can drive this fun car for 6 years or more if you get a graduate degree.
This could also be a great marketing campaign, this is a cool car for a young generation that *will not be favored* by the *older crowd* as we have seen with the Scions, Elements, Eclipses. Then, after they have driven a fun and fast car through school they can upgrade to a GTi, Jetta, or other more practical Volkswagen car. In this way Volkswagen could get the performance crowd who can't afford the GTi and mods while their young, establishing a future market to, hopefully, continue purchasing within the VAG. 
Sorry for the long post but I am really passionate about getting this on the road because I along with 2 of my friends want this and the ones who don't only don't because they are worried about the whole no roof thing.
Also, This is a concept that has been made before by another company, not exactly but the 3 wheel look is the same, Their website only has high -res photos it's calle the T-Rex heres the link. 
http://www.go-t-rex.com/high_r...en-us 


_Modified by TurboladerVW at 6:55 PM 1-27-2006_


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: GX3 Appreciation thread (TurboladerVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TurboladerVW* »_...
This could also be a great marketing campaign, this is a cool car for a young generation that *will not be favored* by the *older crowd* ....


Sorry dude. I'm in the "older crowd" and I'm ahead of you in wanting one. 








But I think the appeal of the GX3 cuts across all ages. You just have to appreciate how wild it is. 
Actually it seems like its the "young generation" that doesn't understand the GX3. At least that's where most of its critics seem to be. They want to add stuff to it. Maybe that's because they are used to have lots of stuff with lots of features? 
But to me, there's a zen-like elemental appeal to keeping the GX3 simple and pure without adding junk to it. And it reminds me of VW's heritage in this country. 
Way, way back in the 1960s, Volkswagen was represented by the beetle and it was so different in every way and so radical compared to "normal" cars that it really developed a strong cult following. The beetle was small when nearly everything else on the roads was huge, the beetle was air-cooled and rear-engined and got great gas mileage, completely different from the conventional automotive norm back then. It was well-engineered and dependable. People were emotionally attached and loved their beetles like they loved a family pet. 
I think the GX3 can emulate a lot of those feelings and passion. I _know_ the GX3 will get noticed and I think it can really excite the general public about the VW brand. Even if most of the public doesn't actually want a GX3 in their garage, they'll at least know about it and who makes it. And that it is fun and different.
.


----------



## TurboladerVW (Oct 2, 2005)

*Re: GX3 Appreciation thread (CV Joint)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CV Joint* »_Sorry dude. I'm in the "older crowd" and I'm ahead of you in wanting one. 
.

What I was refering to were the 60+ year old grandmothers buying the new "gen-x or y" car in order to get intouch with thier youth.
You know, the kind of people who would never consider driving a car with that few comfort upgrades, much less one lacking a windshield, which I only want for rocks, but I guess thats what full face helmets are for.








I never meant any disrespect to older enthusiasts.


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: GX3 Appreciation thread (TurboladerVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TurboladerVW* »_
I never meant any disrespect to older enthusiasts.

None taken. No worries.









Like I said, the GX3 is so different it appeals to enthusiasts of all ages. 

.


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

I just found this picture of the GX3 as it was being driven into the LA Auto Show. 
I really like the LED taillights built into the roll hoops. And I love how low this thing is.


----------



## Good1Spd (Oct 12, 2003)

can this thing go over a speed bump? I never thought about it.


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (Good1Spd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Good1Spd* »_can this thing go over a speed bump? I never thought about it.


Well, probably not _too_ easily. Since you have a Jaguar avatar, here's a comparison using a Jag (and an Audi, too):
VW GX3 ground clearance - 5.1 in empty, 3.5 in fully loaded
2005 Jaguar S-Type 3.0 min ground clearance: 4.1 in
2006 Audi A4 2.0 T min ground clearance: 4.2 in
So the GX3 _(fully loaded)_ is a little more than half an inch lower than the S-Type. 
If in doubt have your passenger climb out!


----------



## FLank_Sinatra (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: GX3 Appreciation thread (KESBVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KESBVW* »_Man.did I blow it somehow??








email me an address at
[email protected]
I'll send another...if you get two, give one to a friend!




hey, I sent you an e-mail, sorry for the long time delay!


----------



## aqn (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: GX3 Appreciation thread (FLank_Sinatra)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Peloton25* »_Also, apparently in California an "M" license is only required for vehicles with two wheels not three, so that may not be an issue here. Having seen first hand the motorcycle riding test that the DMV uses to get your motorcycle credential I was thinking it would be impossible to perform in the GX3. They certainly can't force you to be competent on a 2-wheeler in order to drive a 3-wheeled vehicle - that just wouldn't make sense. 

I wouldn't underestimate a bureaucrat's stupidity nor his desire to cover his @ss!









_Quote, originally posted by *Peloton25* »_Except for the fact that those are only Redbull cans. I'm not normally one to complain about something needing larger cupholders, but a standard aluminum can would be a better idea. If that's the GX3's only fault then I'm willing to let it slide.
>8^)
ER

I dunno about cup holders in the GX3... I would find it difficult to drink
anything at all while wearing a helmet.









_Quote, originally posted by *KESBVW* »_Hmph....and I thought the Lotus news was kinda secret at this point.
I thought it was pretty interesting that VW was negotiating with Proton of Malaysia. Proton is an 80% stakeholder in Lotus, since late Oct. 1996.
One step closer to announcement of production?









Wow, Proton? Of MotoGP fame? Cool!

_Quote, originally posted by *TurboladerVW* »_I want one bad but i just want a windshield... not because I don't like wind but because of this. You know when you drive down the road and a vehicle kicks up a rock and it hits and cracks your windshield, 

In a GX3, I would want nothing less!









_Quote, originally posted by *TurboladerVW* »_that's bad enough but now all thats between you and that rock traveling who nows how fast is a helmet you are hopefully wearing with questionable safety. 

"Questionable safety"?! There are very stringent helmet standards, most
notably those from the Snell Foundation, that include tests for face shield
penetration, where applicable, such as for motorcycle and kart helmets.
For example, from http://www.smf.org/testing.htm :

_Quote, originally posted by *TurboladerVW* »_This will definetly be a hit with the "young" crowd 

I agree, but on the other hand, the "young crowd" probably dig Harleys
too, but the higher-end Harleys (I think) cost about the same as the GX3.
How many can afford such price levels? (That's not a rhetorical question;
I actually don't know.)
I think VW should try to make the GX3 less bling-y and more affordable.
For example, the hollow golf ball shift knob is hyper-cool, but using a
merely functional shift knob will keep the price down and won't make the GX3
any slower! I say to VW, leave sh*t like that to the coffee-can exhaust
crowd. For the GX3, it should be "function above all".


_Modified by aqn at 10:48 AM 2-3-2006_


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: GX3 Appreciation thread (aqn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aqn* »_
....
I think VW should try to make the GX3 less bling-y and more affordable.
For example, the hollow golf ball shift knob is hyper-cool, but using a
merely functional shift knob will keep the price down and won't make the GX3 any slower! I say to VW, leave sh*t like that to the coffee-can exhaust crowd. For the GX3, it should be "function above all".


Bling-y?







The _GX3? _








Other than the trick hollow shifter knob you mentioned (which is probably for Auto Show appearances only) there really isn't _anything else_ that is bling on it, is there? I mean the GX3 is so basic, what else could you take away? Or want to? The steering wheel is so aesthetically perfect (and functional), you couldn't touch that. The instruments are simple and basic, so nothing to change there. I definitely want the 5-point harnesses, so leave them alone. 
Would you try to get rid of the LED lighting for brake-lights and turn signals? I hope not. LEDs are lightweight, extremely dependable and durable, not to mention they switch on faster than incandescent bulbs providing additional reaction time from other drivers.
IMO the GX3 is perfect. They don't need to change one thing (other than letting me buy one







)
.


----------



## charlier (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: GX3 Appreciation thread (CV Joint)*

One has to wonder what kind of Roadside Assistance VWoA would offer with such a product. If this thing breaks down it could be a real challenge getting something like this into the back of a pickup truck to get it home. (Three ramps and a LOT of muscle)
One would imagine that something like this would require flatbed towing.
Sure hope VWoA does a better job training the dealership channel's service staff. Hopefully VWoA will do a better job stocking replacement parts as well.
Having this puppy sit in the dealership's service department because they don't know what is wrong with it or cannot get parts (no parts in the USA)would not be a pleasant ownership experience.
For their sake I sure hope VWoA does their homework better on this and their other new offerings than they have done in the past.


----------



## eurospeed (Sep 2, 2001)

Now that the other thread seems to be dying down, I guess I'll post in this one.
Looking at the Lotus/Swift news, I would hope the inclusion of those manufacturers points to a possible GX3 race series. Imagine that for sales. MMmm.


----------



## aqn (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: GX3 Appreciation thread (CV Joint)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CV Joint* »_Bling-y?







The _GX3? _








Other than the trick hollow shifter knob you mentioned (which is probably for Auto Show appearances only) there really isn't _anything else_ that is bling on it, is there? I mean the GX3 is so basic, what else could you take away?

I have never seen a GX3 other than in pictures. The shift knob may be
the only bling-y thing on the GX3. Or maybe not.
I wanted to create a counterweight to the "I want a roof and a radio"
requests. I want to make sure VW knows that I will _not_ buy a GX3
if they add a roof, a radio, a hollowed out metal GTI shift knob, etc.
I want VW to know that they are on the right track keeping un-necessary
items off of the GX3.
I would go further still, however. For example, lacking a roof, who would
drive the GX3 in the rain? So, why all the body panels? Unless they are
structural, keep them off, like the Ariel Atom. Aerodynamics? It's not
like the GX is gonna be _that_ aerodynamic, with the two front wheels
and suspension linkages and coil-overs and brakes sticking out there.
What's more, there's entirely too much in the cockpit. I'm referring
to the cockpit "liner". Why not extrude/forge/form the frame rails
so they can be showcased thus not needing covering up? That's what
Lotus did with the Elise's tub.
And what's with the Barca lounger seats? I would go with a frame-and-web
sling for the back/head rest, and webbing with minimal padding for the
seats. It's not like I'm gonna go on many cross-country trips with the
GX3.

_Quote, originally posted by *charlier* »_One has to wonder what kind of Roadside Assistance VWoA would offer with such a product. If this thing breaks down it could be a real challenge getting something like this into the back of a pickup truck to get it home. (Three ramps and a LOT of muscle)
One would imagine that something like this would require flatbed towing.

For me, it's much easier if I regard the GX3 as a motorcycle, with all
the expectations thereof, as opposed to thinking of it as a car.
It'd be about as much work getting a motorcycle into the back of a truck
as the GX3. OK, so the GX3 will need a lot more room.
I _probably_ won't be driving the GX3 in the rain, unless I absolutely
have to. On the plus side, I can probably use any rain gear, not just
those specifically for riding motorcycles.
I don't expect to be able to listen to music while driving it.
I will be wearing a helmet.
I will be a _whole lot_ more ready for trouble from other quarters,
and be more ready, and able, to evade trouble. Just like on a motorcycle,
I don't want to get into a fender bender with an SUV; I want to make sure
to be seen and heard, etc.
So... why not just get a motorcycle? Well, for one, when (not if!) things
go pear-shaped, the GX3 will be much more likely to stay rubber side down!
Also, I have reasonable storage space on the GX3, even if it just means
strapping things to the passenger seat.


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: GX3 Appreciation thread (aqn)*

Future Military use???


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: GX3 Appreciation thread (aqn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aqn* »_...I wanted to create a counterweight to the "I want a roof and a radio"requests. I want to make sure VW knows that I will _not_ buy a GX3 if they add a roof, a radio, a hollowed out metal GTI shift knob, etc. I want VW to know that they are on the right track keeping un-necessary items off of the GX3.


Amen to that. Lack of a roof alone will separate the motorcycle-focused owners from the automotive-focused owners: prepare for weather and deal with it. 


_Quote, originally posted by *aqn* »_...I would go further still, however. For example, lacking a roof, who would drive the GX3 in the rain? So, why all the body panels? Unless they are structural, keep them off, like the Ariel Atom. Aerodynamics? It's not like the GX is gonna be _that_ aerodynamic, with the two front wheels and suspension linkages and coil-overs and brakes sticking out there.


I disagree. I love the design of the body. While I applaud the Atom's visible "bare bones" chassis for all to see, I think a body-less GX3 would look a kid's science-fair project gone all wrong. 

_Quote, originally posted by *aqn* »_....What's more, there's entirely too much in the cockpit. I'm referring to the cockpit "liner". Why not extrude/forge/form the frame rails so they can be showcased thus not needing covering up? That's what Lotus did with the Elise's tub.


There's plenty of aluminum structure to be seen in an Elise, but all that extruded metal adds to the cost and build complexity. I'm fine with the GX3 interior as is. And if you have to see the structure, you can find some tubing already visible on the interior sides of the cockpit.

_Quote, originally posted by *aqn* »_...And what's with the Barca lounger seats? I would go with a frame-and-web sling for the back/head rest, and webbing with minimal padding for the seats. It's not like I'm gonna go on many cross-country trips with the GX3.
 
_Barca lounger _seats? Geez you are a tough customer!







They look like bare-bones racing seats to me. And you may not do it, but I _do_ plan on taking a cross-country trip with my GX3 and I'd like some comfort. 

_Quote, originally posted by *aqn* »_...For me, it's much easier if I regard the GX3 as a motorcycle, with all the expectations thereof, as opposed to thinking of it as a car.

Agreed 100%.

_Quote, originally posted by *aqn* »_...I _probably_ won't be driving the GX3 in the rain, unless I absolutely have to. On the plus side, I can probably use any rain gear, not just those specifically for riding motorcycles.

I don't plan being in the rain either, but I sure hope the interior is motorcycle-like and can take the weather. It would need some drain holes I would think too... Good waterproof (and heated!) motorcycle rain-gear would work well.


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

I don't get tired of looking at it, so here's another shot:


----------



## Good1Spd (Oct 12, 2003)

what's the deal with the interior can it get wet at all? Doesn't seem so, with the leather seats and all.


----------



## KESBVW (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (Good1Spd)*

Are you sure they are leather? VW has made some very convincing "leatherette" seats as of late. You'd swear they're leather, but they are actually vinyl (weatherproof?). The only giveaway is the lack of leather smell.
A tonneau cover would help, eh? But I bet that VW already has that in mind.

Kevin Eckhart
Santa Barbara Volkswagen


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (KESBVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KESBVW* »_Are you sure they are leather? VW has made some very convincing "leatherette" seats as of late. You'd swear they're leather, but they are actually vinyl (weatherproof?). The only giveaway is the lack of leather smell.


I agree. Leatherette is fantastic - incredibly convincing. Modern leatherette is nothing like the old vinyl technology that used to be in cars.

_Quote, originally posted by *KESBVW* »_
A tonneau cover would help, eh? But I bet that VW already has that in mind.

I'd definitely want a tonneau for it. But a fully waterproof interior is needed as well for the times you'd get caught in the rain. Again, there's the comparison to all-weather motorcycling.








A tonneau something like on this old MG with a zipper to do a driver-only opening if needed would be great.








.


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

Here's a shot showing the beautiful steering wheel with the twin red thumb buttons. 
As I posted previously, my thought is that they are turn signal switches for left and right turns just like the switches you'd find at either end of the handlebars of a recent Harley or BMW bike.
Nice.








.


----------



## Jouko Haapanen (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: (CV Joint)*

Interestingly enough, now that the Swift involvement in the design is out in the open.... 
While at Swift Engineering, Tom Huschilt, now general manger of H2Sport, was involved in the Volkswagen GX3 project before joining our team at H2Sport. Previously, Tom led the Swift Champ Car design/build effort as well as having worked with Newman Haas Racing.
http://www.vwvortex.com/artman...shtml
Unfortunately, for those of us in Canada, it appears we will not be getting a GX3 if it indeed goes into production.

_Quote, originally posted by *CV Joint* »_The news about Swift Engineering possibly being involved in development of the GX3 is exciting too. Swift Engineering is a premier builder of race cars, like the ones used in the Toyota Atlantic series


----------



## NewsJunkie (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: GX3 Appreciation thread (RockinGti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RockinGti* »_I think its kinda a cool idea also and I would buy one. However, from a business point of view I don't think they have a clue. VW is getting its ass kicked in the american market and all they can think of is this vehicle? they should try and give the american market what they want instead of what they think we want. this car has no value except in a warm weather climate.( i haven't heard whether a top is available yet). I'm sure it's blast to drive but it isn't going to help vw sell anymore cars here. just my 2 cents.

I don't think it's quite that simple. They're looking for a way to attract interest to the brand just like the Beetle did in '98. Clearly they don't expect this thing to be a huge sales booster, just a way to get people talking about VW again.


----------



## NewsJunkie (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: GX3 Appreciation thread (KESBVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KESBVW* »_I'm not clueless.
Call me and I'll start the waiting list. I'll even speak with Dr. Wolfgang Bernhard personally and tell him how many are on the list and how many to deliver to my store. 

Santa Barbara Volkswagen
(805) 966-6164
Kevin

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## improvius (Mar 6, 2001)

*Re: GX3 Appreciation thread (NewsJunkie)*

Give it a windshield and I'll buy one.
Seriously, though, the "sport hybrid" market is going to be huge in the very near future. VW needs to do this right and get it into production. People WILL buy it.


----------



## Peloton25 (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: GX3 Appreciation thread (improvius)*

I've had this shot on my desktop at work the past two weeks or so - I just can't stop staring at it.
















It will be cruel and unusual punishment if VW shelves this concept. I predict an entirely new market segment will open up if they are willing to take the chance at being first.
>8^)
ER


----------



## NewsJunkie (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: GX3 Appreciation thread (Peloton25)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Peloton25* »_
It will be cruel and unusual punishment if VW shelves this concept. I predict an entirely new market segment will open up if they are willing to take the chance at being first.
>8^)
ER

VW needs all the positive publicity it can get, but being that this is a totally new project, let's hope they get it right the first time with no recalls or major defects...I'm not sure Americans could be *THAT* forgiving. They've been through hell with VW once already.


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: GX3 Appreciation thread (Peloton25)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Peloton25* »_I've had this shot on my desktop at work the past two weeks or so - I just can't stop staring at it.










Same with me. I've got the GX3 as a screen saver at work, and at home. And I actually carry around GX3 photos in my brief case. I've got it bad...










.


----------



## tightapex (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: GX3 Appreciation thread (Peloton25)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Peloton25* »_
It will be cruel and unusual punishment if VW shelves this concept. I predict an entirely new market segment will open up if they are willing to take the chance at being first.
>8^)
ER

It's entirely possible VW could be at the forefront of a new market. Being an ardent Miata fan, it reminds me of risk Mazda took in bringing a reincarnated British roadster to market in 1989... a market that had long abandoned the small rear-drive, two-seat roadster. Luckily for us, a few passionate car enthusiasts within the company had the vision to marry the strength of concept with Japanese build quality and push for its development. As history would show, the Miata went on to become one of the best selling sports cars of all time and spawned numerous roadster makes and models that continues to this day.
Success, of course, is certainly not guaranteed. The GX3 is far more impractical in terms of everyday usage. In fact, it's hard to believe it would gain widespread acceptance. But it would clearly state that VW thinks out of the box regarding transportation and that pre-conceived notions of transport need not be limited to two wheels, four wheels or even gasoline engines. The marriage of future hybrid technology with hard-core sports car intensions is tantillizing. VW has an outstanding concept to make that happen.
By the way, I want mine in red.


----------



## Peloton25 (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: GX3 Appreciation thread (tightapex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tightapex* »_By the way, I want mine in red.









I'll take blue like this:








Or maybe yellow would be a good choice:








Red is not a bad idea though:























>8^)
ER



_Modified by Peloton25 at 11:54 PM 2-2-2006_


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: GX3 Appreciation thread (Peloton25)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Peloton25* »_
I'll take blue like this:


Here's a challenge to someone out there with Photoshop skills: can you produce some GX3 images in different colors for us all to see?

Please?

.


----------



## tightapex (Jan 18, 2006)

Here are the primary colors... yellow looking good.

























_Modified by tightapex at 3:46 PM 2-3-2006_


_Modified by tightapex at 3:49 PM 2-3-2006_


----------



## Good1Spd (Oct 12, 2003)

nice p chops!


----------



## F1Bob23 (Feb 1, 2006)

Its AWEOSME! I love anything different. And VW needs a cult car. I mean look at the Bugs and Things from the old days. VW needs a couple of unique cars to have that VW feel again. And was there a market for the Bug? Not really, VW makes its own markets! 
If VW can make the car more user friendly its a sure winner. Its needs a top, doors, windshield. And a good marketing campaign. Look at the Scion brand. There was no market for a Japanese super small car but now you see them everywhere. 
But VW needs 2-3 other cars to go with the GX3. Like how Ford is doing its heritage and bring back old names. I would buy one right now, serious! And possibly get this car in some kind of motorsport program to get the car some proven background, although a 3-wheeler would be hard to fit into any rule book. 
VW BUILD IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (tightapex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tightapex* »_Here are the primary colors... yellow looking good.


Ooohhhh....nice. Thanks for doing that!
I agree about the yellow. 
Changing the black portions to some other contrasting color would be cool, too. 
Can you imagine red/white?
Or even better, how about a GX3 in the VW corporate logo colors of blue/white?
That would be really sweet. And it would help get the VW message
out there, too. YES!

.


----------



## KESBVW (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (bobpearson90278)*

*Look for VW to try to add to the rulebook*.
_Quote, originally posted by *bobpearson90278* »_But VW needs 2-3 other cars to go with the GX3. Like how Ford is doing its heritage and bring back old names. I would buy one right now, serious! And possibly get this car in some kind of motorsport program to get the car some proven background, although a 3-wheeler would be hard to fit into any rule book. 
VW BUILD IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KESBVW (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (CV Joint)*

I think red looks bad to the bone. Man.....now I'm gonna have to paint mine if it's not delivered that way. Thanks a lot!
KE


----------



## redline_r (Oct 28, 2003)

*Re: (KESBVW)*

i agree about really cool, fresh etc.
...for a secondary car.
primary: POLO GTI if anyone's listening.


----------



## eurospeed (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: (tightapex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tightapex* »_Here are the primary colors... yellow looking good.


Thanks for those...yellow would be my choice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kuklaki (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: (eurospeed)*

Enough interest and this could be a reality....
well, add me to the list for a definate. And I've got 6 other people who are non-VAG owners seriously wanting one. Word spreads.....


----------



## KESBVW (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (kuklaki)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kuklaki* »_Enough interest and this could be a reality....
well, add me to the list for a definate. And I've got 6 other people who are non-VAG owners seriously wanting one. Word spreads.....

If truly serious, please forward a name and address to [email protected]
I'm carrying the list to Dr. Bernhard and Adrian Hallmark
By the way - anyone catch the negotiations going on between Proton and VW? Me thinks there may be a connection!


----------



## kuklaki (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: (KESBVW)*

Info sent, along with a special request








I swear I'll be in California immediately and drive this beauty back across the country!!


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (KESBVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KESBVW* »_...By the way - anyone catch the negotiations going on between Proton and VW? Me thinks there may be a connection!









I sure hope this news from 3 Feb 2006 doesn't mean bad news for the GX3:
_...Syed Zainal Abidin Syed Tahir, Proton's new chief executive, has confirmed reports that the Malaysian manufacturer and parent of Lotus Group will re-embark on a technical co-operation plan with its old ally Mitusbishi Motors Corporation, but will not sell any shares to MMC. The plan, details of which will be released on Friday, is expected to include sharing car development costs and component suppliers, reported the Financial Times today. *VW recently abandoned talks with Proton in the light of the Malaysian government’s refusal to cede majority control of the company.*_
Source:
http://www.autoindustry.co.uk/news/03-02-06_1

edit: I found some more promising news on a VW / Proton relationship, also dated 3 Feb 2006:
_...Separately, Syed Zainal said that Proton and Volkswagen AG (VW) have made a second attempt to forge a partnership, also without an equity stake. 
He added that the national carmaker could, among others, start assembling and rolling out the first VW model in 12 months. 
Syed Zainal made it clear that the companies would only work on specific projects that include Volkswagen supplying products and components to Proton. 
'We received a response from Volkswagen (on a new cooperation) last week. We will sit down to discuss on the specific models for (potential) assembly in Malaysia,' he added. _
That sounds more positive. (could that mean the GX3?)
source: http://www.forbes.com/markets/....html
Geez, it's hard to understand what is going on...
.




_Modified by CV Joint at 9:55 PM 2-3-2006_


----------



## KESBVW (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (CV Joint)*

Watch the Proton thing as it develops. VW would be using them to assemble the GX3, and I think that it's a very positive statement:
_'We received a response from Volkswagen (on a new cooperation) last week. We will sit down to discuss on the specific models for (potential) assembly in Malaysia,' he added._ 
In another article it said Proton would be assembling VW components for a 'vehicle' that could be rolling off lines as soon as 12 months. The article speculated that they were talking about the Passat. I can't imagine that's even possible - it's far too complex a vehicle for them to get ready to build that soon. The GX3 however is not. They could be ready w/in 12 months to build that.
Keep watching. Lotus already hinted that they would be in line to build it and VW is negotiating with the parent company (Proton) on a cooperative project to 'assemble' something. Looks pretty clearcut. I think Lotus might have spoken a little early but it appears that things are progressing nicely to me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (KESBVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KESBVW* »_Watch the Proton thing as it develops. VW would be using them to assemble the GX3, and I think that it's a very positive statement:
_'We received a response from Volkswagen (on a new cooperation) last week. We will sit down to discuss on the specific models for (potential) assembly in Malaysia,' he added._ 
In another article it said Proton would be assembling VW components for a 'vehicle' that could be rolling off lines as soon as 12 months. The article speculated that they were talking about the Passat. I can't imagine that's even possible - it's far too complex a vehicle for them to get ready to build that soon. The GX3 however is not. They could be ready w/in 12 months to build that.
Keep watching. Lotus already hinted that they would be in line to build it and VW is negotiating with the parent company (Proton) on a cooperative project to 'assemble' something. Looks pretty clearcut. I think Lotus might have spoken a little early but it appears that things are progressing nicely to me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Thanks for your insight. I am encouraged.









.


----------



## KESBVW (Jan 11, 2006)

I wouldn't even be surprised to find that Proton sold Lotus to VW. Last month Proton sold its loss-making Italian motorcycle subsidiary Agusta for just one euro which the company said was part of a strategy of divesting its non-core assets. One article said that "The break down of talks is likely to restart speculation over Proton's long term commitment to Lotus, which is not seen as a core business by Proton's management."


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

Time for another image. 
The GX3 on display at the LA Auto Show:








.


_Modified by CV Joint at 7:05 PM 2-6-2006_


----------



## KESBVW (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (CV Joint)*

Nice Picture CV!
Hey, I just got email confirmation that VW took my suggestion to put the GX3 up on http://www.vw.com
Cool! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Kevin


----------



## KESBVW (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (KESBVW)*

Ok...here's the link
http://www.vw.com/models_overview/conceptcars.html
best yet, now that it's on the site PLEASE CONTACT THEM
http://www.vw.com/contactus/contact_us.html
click on the 'email us' for the VW information center. Tell them to build it if you wanna get your hands on one. I'm still carrying the list directly to them as well.

Kevin Eckhart
Santa Barbara Volkswagen


----------



## kuklaki (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: (KESBVW)*

E-mail has been sent.
Sir, if they build this, you will make one heck of a commision! I'm sending a flock of GA customers your way







Thank you for pushing this concept, I hope in the end it will be worth it.


----------



## F1Bob23 (Feb 1, 2006)

I sent VW a bunch of emails "hoping to inspire" to build it. Everyone keep it up!!!!


----------



## KESBVW (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (kuklaki)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kuklaki* »_E-mail has been sent.
Sir, if they build this, you will make one heck of a commision! I'm sending a flock of GA customers your way







Thank you for pushing this concept, I hope in the end it will be worth it. 

'When' they do build it, I promise any who come to Santa Barbara a terrific experience from an enthusiastic staff. This thing reminds me of the New Beetle launch. The dealer I bought my store from didn't believe they were going to build it (New Beetle Concept '94), but I knew they'd have to. The main difference is - this vehicle will be a whole lot more fun!!!!! I think I'm as pumped on the GX3 as anyone here. I'm getting ready to start making "T" shirts with a GX3 on the back!
Thanks for post!








Kevin


----------



## Mud_Shui_Ah (Apr 25, 2001)

*Re: (KESBVW)*

Can you guys tell VW to use a 2.0T as another engine option.


----------



## Kliener Fuchs (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: (Mud_Shui_Ah)*

!
i got my CD yesterday! its prety cool.
THANK YOU!
now, the only hold up for me if i was t buy a new car would be the GX3 or the new Challenger.


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (bobpearson90278)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bobpearson90278* »_I sent VW a bunch of emails "hoping to inspire" to build it. Everyone keep it up!!!!

So did I. Let's tell 'em what we want.

.


----------



## F1Bob23 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (CV Joint)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## F1Bob23 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (bobpearson90278)*

Hey if any one gets "Sportscar" it has an article of racecars in the raw and shows the GX3!







Maybe some momentum from SCCA will get VW thinking about building it? I will read the article and post more about it, not enough time right now.


----------



## Good1Spd (Oct 12, 2003)

I e-mailed them.
Could you imagine this thing with a 2.0T? oh my god that would be amazing.


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (bobpearson90278)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bobpearson90278* »_Hey if any one gets "Sportscar" it has an article of racecars in the raw and shows the GX3!







Maybe some momentum from SCCA will get VW thinking about building it? I will read the article and post more about it, not enough time right now.









Waiting. 

Waiting.


----------



## glue (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (Good1Spd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Good1Spd* »_I e-mailed them.
Could you imagine this thing with a 2.0T? oh my god that would be amazing.


I doubt there's space for a 2.0T. 
Not to start a hate war here, but...I'm just wondering how Honda in the 80s got their 1.6L B16A to make 160 horses (which in later years made 170hp), while now, in 2006, VW can manage from a 1.6L only 125 horses? 35 horse would make a world of difference for such a lightweight vehicle and would make the car so much sweeter...


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (glue)*


_Quote, originally posted by *glue* »_
I doubt there's space for a 2.0T. 
Not to start a hate war here, but...I'm just wondering how Honda in the 80s got their 1.6L B16A to make 160 horses (which in later years made 170hp), while now, in 2006, VW can manage from a 1.6L only 125 horses? 35 horse would make a world of difference for such a lightweight vehicle and would make the car so much sweeter...









Ah, who cares? It is VW that has conceived and may build the GX3, so that's what impresses me. And I'd be plenty happy with the stock performance quoted, especially the 1.25g of cornering. 

.


----------



## Peloton25 (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: (glue)*

Took me forever and a day to get these off my camera and onto the web, but here's 10 shots I took of the GX3 at the LA Auto Show - all clickable for high res versions.








              
               
>8^)
ER


----------



## Peloton25 (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: (glue)*


_Quote, originally posted by *glue* »_I doubt there's space for a 2.0T. 
Not to start a hate war here, but...I'm just wondering how Honda in the 80s got their 1.6L B16A to make 160 horses (which in later years made 170hp), while now, in 2006, VW can manage from a 1.6L only 125 horses? 35 horse would make a world of difference for such a lightweight vehicle and would make the car so much sweeter...









All 1.6Ls are not created equal which is not to say that VWs is bad and Honda's is better. You could have varying bore and stroke dimensions that alter the power curves. I don't have the figures handy, but my guess is that VW's 1.6L makes more torque and at a lower RPM than the Honda and overall is not as high strung. Many people would find it's driving characteristics preferrable, but in the case of something like a motorcycle as the GX3 is pretending to be, it's almost counterintuitive.
There is an old saying that goes, "People buy horsepower, but they drive torque." Torque is force, and force causes acceleration. Power is marketing, and marketing causes poverty.








>8^)
ER


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (Peloton25)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Peloton25* »_Took me forever and a day to get these off my camera and onto the web, but here's 10 shots I took of the GX3 at the LA Auto Show - all clickable for high res versions.








[>8^)
ER

EXCELLENT PICTURES!
Thank you very much for sharing them. (they are now added to my collection of GX3 images)
I like the couple of photos where the VW logo is the background. It makes me think again that the GX3 might look great in the blue/white colors of the corporate logo.
(Just a hint to those of you from VWoA reading this.







) 
.


----------



## aqn (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: (Peloton25)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Peloton25* »_Took me forever and a day to get these off my camera and onto the web, but here's 10 shots I took of the GX3 at the LA Auto Show - all clickable for high res versions.








[...]
>8^)
ER

Wow those are [email protected]#$%^&* amazing photos: sharp and extremely well exposed,
_*especially*_ considering how you had _*no*_ control over
the environment.
Not to look a gift horse in the mouth, but did you have the room or the
opportunity to pull back further and use a longer focal length? The wide
angle view is cool and dramatic but I think a longer focal length would
show proportions better. I suppose with the railing and/or other show
goers in the way, that wasn't possible.
In any case, well done!


----------



## aqn (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: (glue)*


_Quote, originally posted by *glue* »_I doubt there's space for a 2.0T. 
Not to start a hate war here, but...I'm just wondering how Honda in the 80s got their 1.6L B16A to make 160 horses (which in later years made 170hp), while now, in 2006, VW can manage from a 1.6L only 125 horses? 35 horse would make a world of difference for such a lightweight vehicle and would make the car so much sweeter...









The thing hasn't been produced yet and there are already people wanting more
power!








The GX3 has a chain final drive, so rather than asking VW to add power,
I would ask VW to add more lightness







. Throwing more power at the GX3
(and possibly adding the weight of a bigger engine) will add no good to
the drive chain.
Maybe VW should go with a belt final drive a la Harley Davidson, which
would be lighter and quieter, albeit at the cost of being bulkier than a
chain final drive.
At least the GX3's final drive chain looks like it's enclosed, so it's
not as noisy as an exposed chain and does not require lubing like an
exposed chain.


----------



## Good1Spd (Oct 12, 2003)

I asked an engineer at the show about the chain drive, he said it was a deliberate choice. They wanted to add that sound to make it more raw and dramatic. 
With that chain right behind you, it must sound kind of cool. 
On a side note, I wonder what we can modify on this thing.
What kind of engine management etc


----------



## Peloton25 (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: (aqn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aqn* »_Wow those are [email protected]#$%^&* amazing photos: sharp and extremely well exposed,
_*especially*_ considering how you had _*no*_ control over
the environment.

Post-processing is my friend.









_Quote »_Not to look a gift horse in the mouth, but did you have the room or the opportunity to pull back further and use a longer focal length? The wide angle view is cool and dramatic but I think a longer focal length would
show proportions better. I suppose with the railing and/or other show
goers in the way, that wasn't possible. In any case, well done!

Those were the only shots I took. It was kind of a pain because it was on a turntable that was spinning at a pretty decent clip. I wanted to take more detail shots, but since it wouldn't hold still I gave up.
= = = = =
The thing about a chain drive is you can easily change the final drive ratio by alterting the size of the chainwheels slightly. I'm guessing that this thing makes enough power and will be fast enough already though.
>8^)
ER



_Modified by Peloton25 at 1:03 PM 2-12-2006_


----------



## KESBVW (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (Peloton25)*

Some of the best shots yet of the GX3.
THANKS! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Kevin Eckhart
Santa Barbara Volkswagen


----------



## MisterDangerPants (Feb 25, 2004)

*Don't hold your breath...*

Sorry folks, but this will *never* be put into production. It's a cool concept, but it'll never fly. Sorry to burst your bubble.


----------



## F1Bob23 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: Don't hold your breath... (MisterDangerPants)*









never say NEVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MisterDangerPants (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: Don't hold your breath... (bobpearson90278)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bobpearson90278* »_never say NEVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*Never.*


----------



## KESBVW (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: Don't hold your breath... (MisterDangerPants)*

You sound exactly like the guy who sold Santa Barbara Volkswagen to me in 1995. They had just showed the 'Concept' New Beetle at the show in 1994. I said they'd have to build it, and he had your exact comments. He sold the Franchise, and I reaped the benefit.
What are you basing your comments on? Do you know someone at VW with some decidion making power who is telling you it won't be built, or are you guessing?
I think you are as wrong as the guy who sold SBVW to me in '95 just before VW's last great 'Concept' was brought to reality.
Good luck on that glass half empty thing you got goin'









Kevin Eckhart
Santa Barbara Volkswagen


----------



## LithiumProphet (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: Don't hold your breath... (KESBVW)*

I need to know now so i can start balancing my budget and start saving


----------



## Peloton25 (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: Don't hold your breath... (LithiumProphet)*

What I think a lot of the naysayers are missing is that there really isn't a lot that stands in the way of producing the GX3. There's no crash tests, no airbag development, no stringent EPA requirements, etc. 
Really it's just going to take VW being brave enough to throw some cash at this thing - and if the concept is a true runner then they obviously already have - and take a chance on producing it. It seems they are serious about it - more serious than I would have thought when I saw the first pictures anyway. 
Those who want to say "*Never.*" fall into the "I told you so" camp. One way or another, someone's going to be saying it I think.








>8^)
ER


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

*Re: Don't hold your breath... (Peloton25)*

I will 100% put a deposit down on one of these as soon as i can.
I am looking for a commuter car to add so i don't have to dive my A3 every day. I also want something to autocross and to really have fun on these twisty canyon roads we have here in Arizona.
If VW could make this into a production model by next spring for America, they will once again earn my business for the 3rd time.
PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE bring the GX3 into production VW


----------



## MisterDangerPants (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: Don't hold your breath... (KESBVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KESBVW* »_You sound exactly like the guy who sold Santa Barbara Volkswagen to me in 1995. They had just showed the 'Concept' New Beetle at the show in 1994. I said they'd have to build it, and he had your exact comments. He sold the Franchise, and I reaped the benefit.
What are you basing your comments on? Do you know someone at VW with some decidion making power who is telling you it won't be built, or are you guessing?
I think you are as wrong as the guy who sold SBVW to me in '95 just before VW's last great 'Concept' was brought to reality.
Good luck on that glass half empty thing you got goin'








Kevin Eckhart
Santa Barbara Volkswagen


I will be brief:
First off, the New Beetle was completely different. Apples and oranges, so to speak, comparing it to the GX3. Volkswagen already had a format (Golf/Jetta) to build the New Beetle, just to name one very significant point.
So, I seriously doubt senior management at Volkswagen AG is going to build an entirely new production facility for a product that is going to have, and I’m assuming they already know this, minuscule demand. It doesn’t take a Harvard MBA to figure that out. Simple economics also dictates that the GX3 will never become a reality.
Mark my words: Bookmark this page and come back in 5 years and this concept will be just a memory along with the thousands of concepts the automotive industry produces each and every year.
Finally, I’m not a pessimist as you declare, just a realist. And yes, I’m speculating this will never, ever get off the ground.


----------



## MisterDangerPants (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: Don't hold your breath... (Peloton25)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Peloton25* »_What I think a lot of the naysayers are missing is that there really isn't a lot that stands in the way of producing the GX3. There's no crash tests, no airbag development, no stringent EPA requirements, etc.

Huh? Where the h-e-double-hockey-sticks are you getting your information? I think the folks at the Department of Transporation might differ with your statement.


----------



## F1Bob23 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: Don't hold your breath... (MisterDangerPants)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MisterDangerPants* »_
I will be brief:
First off, the New Beetle was completely different. Apples and oranges, so to speak, comparing it to the GX3. Volkswagen already had a format (Golf/Jetta) to build the New Beetle, just to name one very significant point.
So, I seriously doubt senior management at Volkswagen AG is going to build an entirely new production facility for a product that is going to have, and I’m assuming they already know this, minuscule demand. It doesn’t take a Harvard MBA to figure that out. Simple economics also dictates that the GX3 will never become a reality.
Mark my words: Bookmark this page and come back in 5 years and this concept will be just a memory along with the thousands of concepts the automotive industry produces each and every year.
Finally, I’m not a pessimist as you declare, just a realist. And yes, I’m speculating this will never, ever get off the ground.
 

If you didn't see the title of this post; this a APPRECIATION thread for the GX3. If you do not have anything appreciative to say then just don't post, its really that simple.


----------



## KESBVW (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: Don't hold your breath... (bobpearson90278)*

Well, I'd have to say that you're making several assumptions.....like that they would build a facility to produce it. Look back a few posts my friend - someone already has "seen the light'" on that one.
You can't put a pencil to every project. This is a 'halo' vehicle meant to bring people into showrooms, to cause them to ask the question "what the heck is that" as it drives down the street. It's meant to get people thinking VW.
They don't need to sell volume on a vehicle like this. It doesn't cost much to set up an existing facility that already produces similar 4 wheeled vehicles and the components aren't all that unique.
You don't need an MBA, you only need to understand the business, and I've been in it ALL my life. That's why I asked if you knew anyone in VW land who had decision making power on this product.
I do.

Best Regards,
Kevin Eckhart
Santa Barbara Volkswagen


----------



## F1Bob23 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: Don't hold your breath... (KESBVW)*

keep it up Kevin!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
With a dealer's support I'm sure it will be in showrooms soon.


----------



## Peloton25 (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: Don't hold your breath... (MisterDangerPants)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MisterDangerPants* »_Huh? Where the h-e-double-hockey-sticks are you getting your information? I think the folks at the Department of Transporation might differ with your statement.

Pssst... It's a motorcycle.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
>8^)
ER


----------



## KESBVW (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: Don't hold your breath... (MisterDangerPants)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MisterDangerPants* »_
Huh? Where the h-e-double-hockey-sticks are you getting your information? I think the folks at the Department of Transporation might differ with your statement.

He's right - it does allow it to pass many of the otherwise extensive list of requirements that are reserved for 4 wheeled vehicles. That's the beauty.
Seriously man, do some homework before you question those that have.


----------



## KESBVW (Jan 11, 2006)

Just had another birdy whisper in my ear......it's getting closer


----------



## MisterDangerPants (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: (KESBVW)*

Here goes:

_Quote, originally posted by *KESBVW* »_ “It doesn't cost much to set up an existing facility that already produces similar 4 wheeled vehicles and the components aren't all that unique.” 

It’s incredibly ignorant to state this. Have you ever worked in an automotive manufacturing facility to view how a vehicle is assembled from inception to completion? Apparently not. I have, and must confess that you are grossly incorrect.

_Quote, originally posted by *KESBVW* »_ “You don't need an MBA, you only need to understand the business, and I've been in it ALL my life. That's why I asked if you knew anyone in VW land who had decision making power on this product.” 

You deal with sales and service, and not manufacturing. Big difference. To let you in on my knowledge, apparently I’m good enough to have had Robert Bentley contact me to produce all of their distance learning back in the 1990s. And you know, some of those folks are now at Volkswagen of America. This doesn’t mean I have any inside scoop, but you are falsely professing that you have information regarding the production of the GX3. You own a dealership. You aren’t an executive for Volkswagen AG. Big difference.

_Quote, originally posted by *KESBVW* »_ “You can't put a pencil to every project.” 

Huh? Volkswagen AG isn’t going to make this as just to appease a few people. They have something called stockholders they need to please. It’s all about profit.

_Quote, originally posted by *KESBVW* »_ “This is a 'halo' vehicle meant to bring people into showrooms, to cause them to ask the question "what the heck is that" as it drives down the street. It's meant to get people thinking VW.” 

The concept vehicle is what gets people talking about Volkswagen. It’s all marketing and Volkswagen has succeeded. Look at what happened here.


----------



## KESBVW (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: Don't hold your breath... (bobpearson90278)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bobpearson90278* »_keep it up Kevin!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
With a dealer's support I'm sure it will be in showrooms soon.









Thanks......I'm pushing them hard. If you guys look, it's now up in video on http://www.vw.com. 
It's in the autoshow section under "podcast"
http://www.vw.com/vwcom/conten....html








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MisterDangerPants (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: Don't hold your breath... (KESBVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KESBVW* »_
He's right - it does allow it to pass many of the otherwise extensive list of requirements that are reserved for 4 wheeled vehicles. That's the beauty.
Seriously man, do some homework before you question those that have.

You actually think he did any research regarding that statement? Several years back I worked for the FAA (again in education), which is under the DOT, so have quite a bit of knowledge in this area. This is a remark thus unsubstantiated.


----------



## F1Bob23 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: Don't hold your breath... (KESBVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KESBVW* »_
Thanks......I'm pushing them hard. If you guys look, it's now up in video on http://www.vw.com. 
It's in the autoshow section under "podcast"
http://www.vw.com/vwcom/conten....html








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
 
Whoa! That video is pretty cool. Although I wished they would have driven it fast to see it at work but thats ok. I am so excited about this!


----------



## KESBVW (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (MisterDangerPants)*

Bwahahahaahahaa
Man, you just can't stop talking about stuff that you don't really know about and calling other people out on accurate info. I'm more aware of the issue than you can possibly imagine.
You don't know. You can't know. It's pure guess on your part.
If it's an educated one, it's from the wrong University.

You seem aweful irritated with us little people who "just sell cars".
Bentley.....then you are probably buddies with Adrian, eh?


----------



## KESBVW (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: Don't hold your breath... (MisterDangerPants)*

Yo...
What the heck has the FAA got to d0 with importation requirements on a motorcycle?
And why does your previous carreer with the FAA make his statement unsubstantiated?
He's actually right as it pertains to motorcycles.
Maybe I'm missing the point









_Modified by KESBVW at 5:43 PM 2-13-2006_


_Modified by KESBVW at 5:43 PM 2-13-2006_


----------



## Peloton25 (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: Don't hold your breath... (MisterDangerPants)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MisterDangerPants* »_You actually think he did any research regarding that statement? Several years back I worked for the FAA (again in education), which is under the DOT, so have quite a bit of knowledge in this area. This is a remark thus unsubstantiated.

Research? You know nothing about me, what I do, or what I know.








Let me put it in very simple terms for you. This is the NHTSA's official definition for a motorcycle:

_Quote »_*MOTORCYCLE* is defined as a motor vehicle with motive power having a seat or saddle for the use of the rider and designed to travel on not more tan three wheels in contact with the ground, but excluding a tractor or moped.

If you disagree that this defnition covers the GX3 then I really can't help you.
>8^)
ER


----------



## KESBVW (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (MisterDangerPants)*

_"This doesn’t mean I have any inside scoop, but *you are falsely professing that you have information regarding the production of the GX3.* You own a dealership. You aren’t an executive for Volkswagen AG. Big difference."_
You don't know me, or who I am, so be careful in what you say. I am not falsely professing knowledge. I am not just a Dealer in some corner of the US. I don't just sell and service VW product.
You seem to call people liars and uneducated without actually having knowledge regarding the subject yourself.


----------



## MisterDangerPants (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: (KESBVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KESBVW* »_Bwahahahaahahaa
Man, you just can't stop talking about stuff that you don't really know about and calling other people out on accurate info. I'm more aware of the issue than you can possibly imagine.
You don't know. You can't know. It's pure guess on your part.
If it's an educated one, it's from the wrong University.

You seem aweful irritated with us little people who "just sell cars".
Bentley.....then you are probably buddies with Adrian, eh?

If you can back up anything you've said, please enlighten me. I'm waiting with baited breath. Again, I think it's a cool project but it's never going to get the green light.
Not irritated with anyone that sells cars. Never said that. Go back and review.
I'm not "buddies" with anyone at Bentley. Strictly a business relationship. I met with Michael Bentley and many others (one of whom who went to VWoA).
Edit: If you must know, considering my interest in the automotive industry, I took a keen interest in the regulatory issues. It’s what you do when you get bored when you’re a bureaucrat. We were all under the same umbrella.


_Modified by MisterDangerPants at 9:36 PM 2-13-2006_


----------



## Peloton25 (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: (MisterDangerPants)*

Why the attempted character assassination on Kevin?








I can certainly back up the things I said. Here's a bit more detail direct from the NHTSA, complete with their "applyto" typo:

_Quote »_FMVSS and regulations that applyto motorcycles, mopeds or motor driven cycles, including three wheeled vehicles are as follows: 
1. FMVSS No. 106, Brake Hoses 
2. FMVSS No. 108, Lamps, Reflective Devices, and Associated Equipment 
3. FMVSS No. 111, Rearview Mirrors 
4. FMVSS No. 116, Motor Vehicle Brake Fluids 
5. FMVSS No. 119, New Pneumatic Tiresfor Vehicles Other Than Passenger Cars 
6. FMVSS No. 120, Tire Selection and Rims for Vehicles Other Than PassengerCars 
7. FMVSS No. 122, Motorcycle Brake System 
8. FMVSS No. 123, Motorcycle Controls and Displays 
9. FMVSS No. 205, Glazing Materials 
10. 49 CFR 565, Vehicle Identification Number Content Requirement 
11. 49 CFR 574, Tire Identification and Recordkeeping 
12. 49 CFR 575.6(a)(2)(I), Consumer Information 
13. 49 CFR 576, Record Retention 

Note that there are no requirements under standards #201 through #224 which cover "CRASHWORTHINESS" (except #205) or under #301 through #304 covering "POST CRASH STANDARDS".
Curious about #205?

_Quote »_Standard No. 205 - Glazing Materials - Passenger Cars, Multipurpose Passenger Vehicles, Trucks, Buses, Motorcycles, Slide-In Campers, and Pickup Covers [designed to carry persons while in motion] (Effective 1-1-68)
This standard specifies requirements for glazing materials for use in motor vehicles and motor vehicle equipment for the purpose of reducing injuries resulting from impact to glazing surfaces. The purpose of this standard is to ensure a necessary degree of transparency in motor vehicle windows for driver visibility, and to minimize the possibility of occupants being thrown through the vehicle windows in collisions.

Nothing about airbags (passive restraints) or crash testing which are both covered under FMVSS #208 (as well as a million other things), not applicable to motorcycles.
>8^)
ER


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

*Re: (MisterDangerPants)*

I hope they build the GX3 just to shove it in MisterDangerPants' face.

Kevin keep up the good word for this and get it into dealerhships. Even if in limited quantities, it will draw attention and again I WILL buy one.


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: Don't hold your breath... (KESBVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KESBVW* »_
Thanks......I'm pushing them hard. If you guys look, it's now up in video on http://www.vw.com. 
It's in the autoshow section under "podcast"
http://www.vw.com/vwcom/conten....html








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I really enjoyed the video. Thanks for the heads-up on where to see it. 









The heated discussion on the assertion that the GX3 will not be built, has left me scratching my head. 
Let it be forever recorded that MisterDangerPants believes that the GX3 will not be produced. Can we end there? Because I'm not crazy about hearing this belief again and again. 
And by the way, the Concept 1 was built on the then-current Polo chassis, so there was a lot involved in putting the New Beetle into production on the _Golf_ chassis.
.


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (bobpearson90278)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bobpearson90278* »_Hey if any one gets "Sportscar" it has an article of racecars in the raw and shows the GX3!







Maybe some momentum from SCCA will get VW thinking about building it? I will read the article and post more about it, not enough time right now.









Can you tell us about the article?
Still (not) patiently waiting.


----------



## F1Bob23 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (CV Joint)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CV Joint* »_
Can you tell us about the article?
Still (not) patiently waiting.









 
Sorry for forgetting!








It just says everything we know. Just went over the concept and the uniquiness of it. Said it would have a 10:1 power to weight or close to that. Around 125hp, 1.6l engine. Said VW will build it if it gets a good public reaction. This is good publicity in a motorsport magazine and I hope it carries some momentum to VW to build it.
If the car gets motorsport interest VW just might make it for competition only. So if they don't get the green light for the street then maybe for the track. And then convert it to the street,







. 
I love it!










_Modified by bobpearson90278 at 10:09 PM 2-13-2006_


----------



## KESBVW (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (MisterDangerPants)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MisterDangerPants* »_
If you can back up anything you've said, please enlighten me. I'm waiting with baited breath. Again, I think it's a cool project but it's never going to get the green light.


Feel free to call me
Kevin Eckhart
Santa Barbara Volkswagen
(805)966-6164
But wait til the 15th. I'm out tomorrow.
With that I'm going to let this part go. I'd like to concentrate on the positive.










_Modified by KESBVW at 11:35 PM 2-13-2006_


----------



## KESBVW (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (KESBVW)*

here it is guys - from Automotive News (an industry paper)
this is hot of the presses:
"With Hallmark newly installed at the helm and important new products on the way, Volkswagen of America seeks to increase sales by at least 5 percent this year. 
Hallmark said the key is "getting the product positioned right and getting the brand image where it needs to be."
*This year, VW also debuts the GTI, Golf and Passat wagon. Next year's launches include the Jetta wagon and possibly a performance car similar to the previous-generation Golf-based R32. VW also is considering a production version of the GX3 concept - a three-wheel vehicle with a 1.6-liter engine that would be priced under $18,000.*







*"Dealers only want to know how fast and many GX3s we can get," says Bob Grace, dealer council chairman and owner of Southpoint Volkswagen in Baton Rouge, La. *
In 2008, dealers will get a minivan developed by the Chrysler group and a smaller SUV based on the VW Golf.
You may e-mail Diana T. Kurylko at [email protected]


----------



## Peloton25 (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: (KESBVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KESBVW* »_...that would be priced under $18,000.

Price going up?















From the press release: "...but delivered from a vehicle under the $17,000 price range."
>8^)
ER


----------



## MisterDangerPants (Feb 25, 2004)

*For those of you who can't wait...*

For those of you who can't wait, go to http://www.go-t-rex.com/. T-Rex has been building 3-wheelers for the past 16 years. Plan on spending around $50,000.


----------



## tightapex (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: For those of you who can't wait... (MisterDangerPants)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MisterDangerPants* »_For those of you who can't wait, go to http://www.go-t-rex.com/. T-Rex has been building 3-wheelers for the past 16 years. Plan on spending around $50,000.

It's already been mentioned in other threads, but the part of the reason the GX3 has generated so much excitement is the proposed asking price. Most enthusiasts are aware of speciality-built vehicles like the T-Rex and the associated costs to own them.
I hoping VW can leverage its enormous resources to build the three-wheeler without resorting to higher pricing. It's obvious the GX3 wouldn't be a money maker for the company, but it's the ingenuity and passion toward this type of vehicle that would permeate throughout the VW product line. When the car-buying public sees you thinking outside the box, *and actually putting those concepts into production*, they have reason to believe your other products are just as innovative. The auto industry is too competitive NOT to think in those terms.


_Modified by tightapex at 12:57 PM 2-14-2006_


----------



## KESBVW (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (Peloton25)*

Don't take Automotive News's pricing too seriously. Dr. Wolfgang Bernhard said $17k at the L.A. Autoshow. Not to say that it couldn't go up, but he is keenly aware of the pricepoint on this vehicle.
Also, remember the advantage VW has in having some dual use items that help conserve in the pricing (the engine for instance). I bet you'll get far more than any motorcycle manufacturer could get you for similar pricing.
Kevin Eckhart
Santa Barbara Volkswagen


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: For those of you who can't wait... (tightapex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tightapex* »_
It's already been mentioned in other threads, but the part of the reason the GX3 has generated so much excitement is the proposed asking price. 

The very reasonable under $17K price that has been promised by VW is certainly important. But add to that the comforting knowledge that the engineering and development resources of one of the world's biggest automotive manufacturers is behind this unique vehicle. It means a whole lot to me to know that there was a dedicated team of highly qualified people that handled development of the GX3. And with VW backing this vehicle with its dealer network for service, accessories and warranty coverage, there is simply nothing like it - even at triple the price. 

_Quote, originally posted by *tightapex* »_
I hoping VW can leverage its enormous resources to build the three-wheeler without resorting to higher pricing. It's obvious the GX3 wouldn't be a money maker for the company, but it's the ingenuity and passion toward this type of vehicle that would permeate throughout the VW product line. When the car-buying public sees you thinking outside the box, *and actually putting those concepts into production*, they have reason to believe your other products are just as innovative. The auto industry is too competitive NOT to think in those terms.


Amen. 
To be honest, my wife (not a car person) thinks the GX3 is plain ugly.







But here's the weird part: with me talking about the GX3 all the time, she has actually become more aware of other VW products (Honest. On her own without prompting by me). She's been asking her sister (a '02 Passat owner) more about her car. And my wife has became aware of the new style Passat which she thinks it is really nice looking. Who knows, her next car may be a VW. As for me, I _know_ my next _motorcycle_ will be a VW -- if the GX3 goes into production.









.


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (KESBVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KESBVW* »_here it is guys - from Automotive News (an industry paper) this is hot of the presses:
...
* VW also is considering a production version of the GX3 concept - a three-wheel vehicle with a 1.6-liter engine that would be priced under $18,000.*
...


Here's my thoughts on this. *Automotive News* is not aimed at the general public, or even automotive enthusiasts (like *AutoWeek, Car and Driver,* etc.). Because it's an internal industry publication, I think this is very telling news indeed about the future of the GX3.

Exciting and cool. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

.


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

So, these are the guys we have to thank for the GX3!








Derek Jenkins, Volkswagen chief designer, and Stefan Liske, Project Moonraker team leader.
THANKS GUYS!








.




_Modified by CV Joint at 5:53 PM 2-14-2006_


----------



## RedTurboS (Sep 17, 2005)

I can't believe they are planning on producing this but cancelled the Ragster!?!?


----------



## FLank_Sinatra (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: (RedTurboS)*

nice to see my thread has over 200 posts in it now!


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (FLank_Sinatra)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FLank_Sinatra* »_nice to see my thread has over 200 posts in it now!









Yes, we appreciate your appreciation thread.









.


----------



## FLank_Sinatra (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: (CV Joint)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CV Joint* »_
Yes, we appreciate your appreciation thread.









.

well, I appreciate all of you guys apperciating my apperciation thread. 
BOOYA!


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

*Re: (FLank_Sinatra)*

just get this thing so we can appreciate it sitting in our garages and driveways then we will really appreciate your appreciation thread.


----------



## Good1Spd (Oct 12, 2003)

did anybody grab one of the GX3 posters at the LA show?
I did, just had it framed, looks awesome.


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (Good1Spd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Good1Spd* »_did anybody grab one of the GX3 posters at the LA show?
I did, just had it framed, looks awesome.

Man, I wish I could have one. Is it one of the publicity shots that have appeared on the web? Or a different image?

.


----------



## F1Bob23 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (Good1Spd)*

Lucky dog! I hope it comes to some other auto shows this year!


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Just how big is the GX3?*

Since I haven't seen the GX3 in person, I was wondering just how big it is. I did a little research of specifications against a MINI Cooper S (my daily driver) to see how the GX3 compares. 
I thought it was very interesting to discover that the GX3 is longer and wider than a MINI, but of course much lower:
Here's how the two stack up against each other (in inches):
...............GX3.....MINI
Length...147.8....143.9
Width......72.8..... 66.5
Height.....47.6.....55.7
Track.......64.2.....57.2
Wheelbase for the GX3 is 106.3 vs 97.1 for the MINI.
GX3's ground clearance is 5.1 (empty) or 3.5 (fully loaded) vs. the MINI's 4.8 in.
The porky MINI is heavier than two GX3s, 1257 lbs vs 2844 lbs.

The GX3 bigger than I thought it was. But I can't see how that will really matters.

.
.


_Modified by CV Joint at 9:59 PM 2-15-2006_


----------



## F1Bob23 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: Just how big is the GX3? (CV Joint)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CV Joint* »_Since I haven't seen the GX3 in person, I was wondering just how big it is. I did a little research of specifications against a MINI Cooper S (my daily driver) to see how the GX3 compares. 
I thought it was very interesting to discover that the GX3 is longer and wider than a MINI, but of course much lower:
Here's how the two stack up against each other (in inches):
...............GX3.....MINI
Length...147.8....143.9
Width......72.8..... 66.5
Height.....47.6.....55.7
Track.......64.2.....57.2
Wheelbase for the GX3 is 106.3 vs 97.1 for the MINI.
GX3's ground clearance is 5.1 (empty) or 3.5 (fully loaded) vs. the MINI's 4.8 in.
The porky MINI is heavier than two GX3s, 1257 lbs vs 2844 lbs.

The GX3 bigger than I thought it was. But I can't see how that will really matters.

.
.

_Modified by CV Joint at 9:59 PM 2-15-2006_
 
Pretty cool comparison. I would have thought it to be much smaller.


----------



## Peloton25 (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: Just how big is the GX3? (bobpearson90278)*

Some people will get this...























I was inspired by this one, among other things:
           
>8^)
ER


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: Just how big is the GX3? (Peloton25)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Peloton25* »_Some people will get this...















...


First the GT and the 917. Now the GX3 version. 
Get ready Le Mans!

























.


----------



## F1Bob23 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: Just how big is the GX3? (CV Joint)*

Thats just plain AWESOME!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Although I think I would want the Red Bull scheme on mine.


----------



## Good1Spd (Oct 12, 2003)

that pic is sick. nice chop


----------



## JamesC (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Just how big is the GX3? (Peloton25)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Peloton25* »_Some people will get this...

















Great work - thanks for sharing!  We've wanted to Gulf our M3, then miata, a bike..have never gotten around to any of them. What a great canvas!

EDIT: Are these posters available anywhere?


----------



## glvw (Feb 17, 2006)

Hey KESBVW, will you deliver a GX3 to the east coast? Also, how much under invoice will you take?


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

Previously, we've established that the GX3's chain drive looks like it is enclosed from the right side of the vehicle - as shown in photo below, but it has has been pointed out from examining photos from the LA Auto Show that the chain itself is actually running in the open. 








Other than the visceral design element of a chain-driven rear wheel, is there any good reason it shouldn't be enclosed like in this old Honda below:








I'm used to shaft or belt drive bikes, and I'd sure like to avoid the mess of having to keep the chain lubed. I'm not saying I don' t want the chain, I just don't want the maintenance and oil or wax mess.
.


_Modified by CV Joint at 1:41 PM 2-18-2006_


----------



## Good1Spd (Oct 12, 2003)

the chain is totally visible from head on.
I've never had a bike. What kind of maintence would this thing need.
Also how would you service this thing. Obviously you could do it yourself. But what about the vw dealer. 
How hard would it be to get the equipment and training to work on this thing.


----------



## Peloton25 (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: (CV Joint)*

The shroud surrounds the chain except for a very short area up close under the bodywork where the swingarm connects. It appears there's just a few inches of chain visible top and bottom. Motorcycle chains are normally coated in a heavy grease and don't require much maintenace at all - even the ones that are fully exposed.
>8^)
ER


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (Good1Spd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Good1Spd* »_the chain is totally visible from head on.
I've never had a bike. What kind of maintence would this thing need.


Head on? I guess you mean rear-on?








While there are a lot of motorcycles that use virtually maintenance-free shaft- or belt-drive, good old reliable chain drive is very much alive and well on modern sport bikes, dirt bikes, and some cruisers too. And there are regular motorcycle chains and also o-ring chains which are better sealed against dirt and grit. 
Chain maintenance is extremely low tech: basically you clean the chain and you apply some lubricant. But it must be done a regular intervals to reduce friction and wear. 

_Quote, originally posted by *Good1Spd* »_
Also how would you service this thing. Obviously you could do it yourself. But what about the vw dealer. 
How hard would it be to get the equipment and training to work on this thing.


Since motorcycle chain maintenance is very simple and needs to be done regularly (some say to apply lubricant every time after you ride, others say do it every 500 miles or so), it is definitely something most GX3 owners would do, rather than taking the vehicle to a dealer constantly. 
As for the "proper" way to perform motorcycle chain maintenance, there are as many opinions of what products to use as there are different opinions of what is the best motor oil to put in a car engine. There is good old fashioned oil, paraffin wax-based lubricants, and various synthetic chain lubricants. 
Here are some links (no pun intended!) on chain maintenance: 
http://canyonchasers.net/shop/generic/chain.php
http://www.webbikeworld.com/t2...-lube/
For motorcycles, you can even install automatic chain oilers that essentially control the dripping of oil from a reservoir right onto the exposed chain. The rate of drip is based upon bike usage (e.g. no dripping when the bike is parked).
http://www.cls200.de/index_e.htm
http://www.scottoiler.com/about.asp

______________
If the production version of the GX3 is to retain the concept's chain drive, I would really like to see the chain fully enclosed to keep road grit out, and chain lubricant in. Enclosing the chain would make it low maintenance and leave more time for driving our GX3s. 
.


----------



## KESBVW (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (glvw)*

Quit screwing around Gene, I know it's you.
Yeah, I'll deliver one. Here's my price under invoice:
-$3000.00
Remember, a double negative is a positive!
For those of you who don't know - GLVW is Gene Langen, our previous National Council Chairman and a heck of a good guy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
KESBVW


----------



## KESBVW (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (Good1Spd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Good1Spd* »_the chain is totally visible from head on.
I've never had a bike. What kind of maintence would this thing need.
Also how would you service this thing. Obviously you could do it yourself. But what about the vw dealer. 
How hard would it be to get the equipment and training to work on this thing.


If we sell it, we'll be trained and have the proper tools to service it. We'll also have those tools available for sale to you should you want to service it yourself.


----------



## KESBVW (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (CV Joint)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CV Joint* »_
Man, I wish I could have one. Is it one of the publicity shots that have appeared on the web? Or a different image?

.

CV - I got one of those posters of the GX3 at the auto Show. I had it framed and it's in our sales managers office. Then VW mailed me a copy signed by Derek Jenkins, Volkswagen chief designer, and Stefan Liske, Project Moonraker team leader. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
If you want one, I could see if I could drum up a few. I might be able to if they have any left - they would be unsigned unfortunately.


_Modified by KESBVW at 12:06 AM 2-19-2006_


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (KESBVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KESBVW* »_
CV - I got one of those posters of the GX3 at the auto Show. I had it framed and it's in our sales managers office. Then VW mailed me a copy signed by Derek Jenkins, Volkswagen chief designer, and Stefan Liske, Project Moonraker team leader. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
If you want one, I could see if I could drum up a few. I might be able to if they have any left - they would be unsigned unfortunately.


Kevin, that would be great! I just sent you an email.

.


----------



## Good1Spd (Oct 12, 2003)

Kev,
glad to see I wasn't the only one that had it framed.


----------



## KESBVW (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (CV Joint) GX3 Poster from Auto Show*


_Quote, originally posted by *CV Joint* »_
Kevin, that would be great! I just sent you an email.

.

Thanks CV, I just asked for some. We'll see if they have any in reserve - my guess is that they do. If I don't get an emailed answer, I'll give them a call. There's gotta be some around somewhere


----------



## NW BMX'r (Feb 20, 2006)

I dont have much to say about it but after seeing the picture on page 1 ive decided that its pretty dope, tight, cool and all around bad ass


----------



## MSGTYetti (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: GX3 Appreciation thread (FLank_Sinatra)*

i like it. its one of those things thats just gunna be kinda fun. its deffinately something new in the industry.


----------



## JamesC (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: (Good1Spd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Good1Spd* »_I've never had a bike. What kind of maintence would this thing need.
Also how would you service this thing

As CV mentioned the chain service will be an afterthought. It may comfort you to know that all the top Paris [Lisbon] Dakar racers, Superbike, MotoGP, MotoX, etc, etc. use this same principle with an exposed chain drive. It's maintenance will be an afterthought I promise. It constitues putting the wheel up in the air with stand/jack. Placing in neutral, giving the wheel a spin and spraying the chain.
As CV mentioned this is a highly debated subject but most of what people care about is how much chain lube is flung all over their rim/engine/exhaust/etc.
As for us, my wife and I both commute year round by motorcycle. Her 90+ miles per day and I 50 or so. If there is an event like particularly sandy day or wet then the chain is sprayed and cleaned with WD40 and something that looks like a toothbrush. If it's normal conditions we usually spray them once every week or so. This gives very good long life out of good quality x-ring chains.
It really will be a minor thing, somewhat like regular checks of tire pressure or oil


----------



## kuklaki (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: (JamesC)*

Kev, received my disc, thank you so much! My husband hates you because now I want one more than ever, LOL








I cant stand the waiting game, but it will be that much sweeter when it gets here


----------



## KESBVW (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (kuklaki)*

He won't hate me when he GOES WITH YOU on your first drive!
Glad it got there.








Kevin


----------



## KESBVW (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (CV Joint) GX3 Poster from Auto Show (KESBVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KESBVW* »_
Thanks CV, I just asked for some. We'll see if they have any in reserve - my guess is that they do. If I don't get an emailed answer, I'll give them a call. There's gotta be some around somewhere










Looks like I'm getting one mailed to me with your name on it


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (KESBVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KESBVW* »_
Looks like I'm getting one mailed to me with your name on it









Kevin,







Thanks for tracking one down! I really appreciate it. 
And really look forward to meeting you in person when I buy my GX3. 

.


----------



## Good1Spd (Oct 12, 2003)

GX3 was mentioned under auto show highlights in the New Motor Trend. No new info but cool to see it getting press.


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (Good1Spd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Good1Spd* »_GX3 was mentioned under auto show highlights in the New Motor Trend. No new info but cool to see it getting press.

I've heard the new Motor Trend is much, much improved over the old magazine. I'll have to check it out.

I wonder if/when a GX3 will be turned over to one of the car magazines for a little drive...

.


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (CV Joint)*

Speaking of MotorTrend, I found this official VW press release photo of the GX3 on the MT site that I don't think I've seen anywhere else. (or am I mistaken?)








.


----------



## Good1Spd (Oct 12, 2003)

yea now that you mention it the pic in the mag looked like one i've never seen before.


----------



## aqn (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: GX3 final drive chain*

Re. the chain: I think since VW has gone to considerable length to enclose/shield
the final drive chain, it should go a little further and seal it completely and let it
run in an oil/grease bath. Lubing chain is not exactly a chore, but...


----------



## Peloton25 (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: GX3 final drive chain (aqn)*

I think the small portion that is exposed has to be to allow the free movement of the swingarm up and down over bumps. With the cover it has this thing won't need maintenance any more often than the engine will require it's oil to be changed. I really wouldn't be too concerned personally. 
Remember too - added features = added cost & weight. Both of those things are the enemy to a vehicle like this.
>8^)
ER


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

*Re: GX3 final drive chain (Peloton25)*

Kevin
any closer or more details or hints about production of this awesome vehicle?
you are getting us all really excited


----------



## Good1Spd (Oct 12, 2003)

I saw a plymoth prowler today and noticed the side of the body close to the wheel, was really badly stone chipped, I wonder if the GX3, given its similiar open wheel design will have the same problem?
comments?


----------



## KESBVW (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (Good1Spd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Good1Spd* »_yea now that you mention it the pic in the mag looked like one i've never seen before.

Which magazine was it in?


----------



## KESBVW (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: GX3 final drive chain (VR6 NRG)*

Yeah, but I can't say a whole lot yet. I'll have much more info sometime in March (or it looks that way at the present).
I'm getting pretty hyped up myself.

Kevin Eckhart


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (Good1Spd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Good1Spd* »_I saw a plymoth prowler today and noticed the side of the body close to the wheel, was really badly stone chipped, I wonder if the GX3, given its similiar open wheel design will have the same problem?
comments?

I think that is a concern, but two thoughts come to mind:
1. A well-worn patina from the open road can be a badge of honor and nothing to be ashamed of.
2. On the other hand, the application of a thin, clear plastic shield over the GX3's painted surfaces could prevent road rash before it starts. Something like this stuff: 
http://www.clearmask.com/installationtips.htm

Hey Kevin, please add this type of dealer-installed paint protection film to the list of GX3 accessories wanted. Thanks!

.

_Modified by CV Joint at 6:10 PM 2-21-2006_


_Modified by CV Joint at 6:10 PM 2-21-2006_


----------



## Good1Spd (Oct 12, 2003)

*Re: (KESBVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KESBVW* »_
Which magazine was it in?









it was in the newest issue of Motor Trend


----------



## KESBVW (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (CV Joint)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CV Joint* »_
2. On the other hand, the application of a thin, clear plastic shield over the GX3's painted surfaces could prevent road rash before it starts. Something like this stuff: 
http://www.clearmask.com/installationtips.htm

Hey Kevin, please add this type of dealer-installed paint protection film to the list of GX3 accessories wanted. Thanks!


3M makes an excellent product for the job (probably where clearmask gets it from) that we already have used for our Touareg Customers. Only problem would be getting 3M to create a die cut set for the GX3. I'll check into it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Kevin Eckhart
SAnta Barbara Volkswagen


----------



## R32forme (Dec 12, 2003)

I think you will find that 3M supplies the product and folks like Expel create the programs for cutting the film for certain applications. I have it installed on my R32 and wouldn't get another car without it. Not one stone chip.


----------



## R32forme (Dec 12, 2003)

*Re: (R32forme)*

That would be, http://www.xpel.com


----------



## KielbasaVr666 (Jul 6, 2005)

I'd get one. I'd need it to be tornado red with black accents to match my rado though.


----------



## glvw (Feb 17, 2006)

*Re: (KielbasaVr666)*

Hey Kevin, I hear this thing is a go.


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (glvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *glvw* »_Hey Kevin, I hear this thing is a go.


Oh man! That would be excellent. Any dates mentioned?
.


----------



## Peloton25 (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: (CV Joint)*

People always do this in threads like these, so allow me to be the first.








It is with some regret that I must say there will likely be no Gulf-liveried GX3 in my future.








Tomorrow I'm picking up something similar, but also a little different (2 wheels in the back to match the 2 in the front) to park in the spot in my garage which I had previously reserved for a GX3. Who knows - maybe somewhere down the line I'll still end up getting one, but I'm no longer going to be at the front of the line waiting with the rest of you. I found something I have wanted for about 5 years now that I just can't pass up, so I'm making that dream happen first. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Anyway, I'll still be here cheering on the GX3 because I think it's a wonderful concept that needs to be built. I can't wait to see VW pull it off since it sounds like that is the plan, and hopefully someone I know will be first in line so I can at least play around with one. 
>8^)
ER


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (Peloton25)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Peloton25* »_
...
It is with some regret that I must say there will likely be no Gulf-liveried GX3 in my future.








...

So Mr. ZX3 Focus owner, try and convince me you're not leaving because of the first new "un-pimp my ride" commercials for the new GTI totally trash a Focus ZX3....
















Take a peek at this redesigned Focus thingy (right click to "save as")

All kidding aside, enjoy your new ride. Just means more GX3s for the faithful. 

.



_Modified by CV Joint at 5:01 PM 2-24-2006_


----------



## F1Bob23 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (CV Joint)*

I saw that one and one for a Japanese tuner today. OMG, I love those commercials they are so funny!


----------



## KESBVW (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (CV Joint)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CV Joint* »_

Oh man! That would be excellent. Any dates mentioned?
.

No decision made as of yet, but everything is moving in the right direction. I would anticipate something soon. I doubt they'd give any specifics on dates with the initial announcement....but maybe???

Kevin Eckhart


----------



## KESBVW (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (glvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *glvw* »_Hey Kevin, I hear this thing is a go.

Not quite yet, but decision time is around the corner.....hey Gene, you never called me back!!!

Kevin Eckhart


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (KESBVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KESBVW* »_
Not quite yet, but decision time is around the corner.....

Look what I happened to find tonight on the Internet, a PowerPoint presentation made recently to VW investors. It's titled "VOLKSWAGEN AG, DrKW German Investment Seminar, New York, January 2006 - Wrap up 2005 … and looking Forward"
And it's here: 
http://www.volkswagen-ir.de/fi...r.pdf
I find it interesting that the final slide is devoted to the GX3. A transcript of the verbal presentation is not available and the GX3 slide doesn't tell us much, but I would say the fact that the presentation ended upon the topic of the GX3 could be significant. 
Hmmmm....










EDIT: 
Here's another, similar presentation. This time it was presented by Dr Bernd Pischetsrieder, Chairman of the Group Board of Management Volkswagen AG.
http://www.volkswagen-ir.de/fi...Y.pdf
And this presentation also concludes with a slide on the GX3. 

.



_Modified by CV Joint at 8:37 PM 2-27-2006_


----------



## Good1Spd (Oct 12, 2003)

nice finds
god I wish we knew what they were going to do. That way I could plan out my purchases...im in limbo here.


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (Good1Spd)*

Looking around the Internet can be fun. I'm not sure what to make of this, but it is interesting...
_"Carmen Rizzo Scores with an M-Audio MicroTrack 24/96 
*Acclaimed Sound Designer Pens Tracks for New Volkswagen GX3 Ads.*

When Volkswagen got ready to release their highly anticipated GX3 automobile/motorcycle hybrid, they wanted to create an advertising campaign that was as unique as the GX3 itself. 
Artist/composer/producer Carmen Rizzo, known for his moody electronic compositions, got the call to produce original music for a series of GX3 commercials and promotional videos. In order to give the tracks a very different feel, Rizzo wanted to include elements of the vehicle itself in the music. Armed with an M-Audio MicroTrack 24/96, Rizzo recorded door slams, seat belts and other items, and then used those sounds as the building blocks for his composition.
“It was my suggestion to try to incorporate the sound of the car into the music,” Rizzo explains. “So, I got my MicroTrack 24/96 and went out on location to see the car while they were shooting the footage for the video. I used the MicroTrack to record the seatbelt sound, the gearshift, you know, various engine noises. I wanted to capture what it sounds like to be in the car. Then I loaded those sounds into Battery and Pro Tools, and that helped kind of create the sound design and the rhythm for the piece. 
“It was actually the first time I really used the MicroTrack,” he continues. “And I was a little uncertain about the microphone to be honest. So, I ended up bringing a Sony mic as a backup. But in fact, the M-Audio mic sounded better so I ended up using that. It was fantastic. The great thing about the MicroTrack is that it’s very, very simple to use. It comes with a CompactFlash card, the AC cable, the USB cable and the microphone. I didn't even have to read the manual. I just looked at it, took about five minutes to figure out what things do, and it worked. You don’t have to be like a rocket scientist to use this thing.”
Be sure to keep an eye out for Carmen Rizzo’s work on the GX3 advertising campaign, or visit http://www.carmenrizzo.com for more information about the artist._
I got a little lost at the mention of "recorded door slams" since the GX3 has no doors.







But that could be the writer embellishing.
So is this article talking about some promo stuff done for the LA Auto Show, or is it something else?
Whadda you think?
Here's the source of the article:
http://www.m-audio.com/index.p...D=658
This guy Rizzo has an impressive resume. Here's his site:
http://www.carmenrizzo.com/
.

.


----------



## Midwest-AMG (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: (CV Joint)*

Apparently it was for the autoshow? I found this on the artist's website.

_Quote »_-Also in December I finished composing the music for the new Volkswagen GX3 sports car which was just debuted at the LA car show.


----------



## Good1Spd (Oct 12, 2003)

what video tho?
Do we have any copies of that online?


----------



## xxxnjxxx (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: Music*

ive been keeping tabs on the GX3 threads, and just wanted to chime in on the music. my guess is that its for a future ad campaign...which is a nice indicator that its been "Green Lighted"...??? for example, you dont hear any of the GX3 sounds in the VW Video, or they just didn't use them. 
Also, whoever produced the music for the GX3 video on the VW website, better hope that Dr. Dre dosent hear it...as it sounds awfully similar to "Straight Outta Compton"...


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Ad campaign?*

The idea of a GX3 "ad campaign" is a little strange to me. If the vehicle makes it to production (fingers crossed), it will be low volume for sure, and word of mouth among car/bike enthusiasts will spread news of the GX3 very wide and very quickly. The GX3 will sell itself -- no need to advertise to sell it.
But... instead the GX3 could be promoted as a "halo" vehicle to draw attention to VW in general. I mean, that's been its function so far as concept vehicle. 

Hmmm....
.


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

*Re: Ad campaign? (CV Joint)*

man i cant wait for this thing.


----------



## KESBVW (Jan 11, 2006)

No Green Light yet guys....but we're getting much closer. I'll ask the head marketing guy for Moonraker what the M-Audio Microtrack score by Carmen Rizzo was all about, but I don't believe it was for any future marketing campaign......not yet. Any campaign would likely go through Crispin Porter & Boguski - and I don't see them mentioned in the article. I'm somewhat familiar with the advertising end of it and how VW sets up their product launches.

They'll be deciding soon, and I don't even see an amber let alone a red light so far.
It looks like green to me, and after all - it is the month of St. Patties....gotta be green, eh?








Kevin Eckhart


_Modified by KESBVW at 6:31 PM 3-1-2006_


----------



## LikeFlint (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (KESBVW)*

Kevin,
That is potentially good news. We traded a couple of e-mails over the weekend. Just figured I might finally register for a forum instead of just reading them. BTW, just wanted to join the GX3 Legion to help stop the boring car blight on America's roads. If they don't build it, it will take me a while to get over it







. Joking but hoping. And hope the green month brings us a green light! My only other problem will be affording one!


_Modified by LikeFlint at 11:16 PM 3-1-2006_


----------



## DieselME (Aug 31, 2004)

VOA would have my deposit if greenlighted
Our automotive future will inlcude light weight alternatives like this...I HOPE.


----------



## F1Bob23 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (DieselME)*

I want a GX3 sooooooo bad!








And I could use a new/reliable car anyway. All my cars right now are starting to break down and have problems, especially those Merkur's.








PLEASE VW make this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xxxnjxxx (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: (KESBVW)*

hey kevin,
it Na'im...thanks again for the cd. do you know (or could you check) of any other showings of the GX3, preferably in california? i'm so interested, i would travel (in cali) to see it...
...and put down my deposit...!!!








thx,
Na'im


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (xxxnjxxx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xxxnjxxx* »_... do you know (or could you check) of any other showings of the GX3, preferably in california? i'm so interested, i would travel (in cali) to see it...
...and put down my deposit...!!!










Even it's not possible to see a live showing, a lot of us would really kill for more GX3 photos or videos, or more information on it. 
(I must have looked at the official b&w press release photos a thousand times already!







)

.


----------



## fortworthbret (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: (KESBVW)*

Wow.
Kevin, from the looks of this thread, if VW makes this beast they could just ship them all to you, and we could have a huge party at your dealership and then spread out back across the US.
hehehe I wonder how that month would look when it was over.








Its only a couple days drive (ride) back from you to here, I'd be up for that.
(I emailed you earlier about cd), I wish my local dealers were as energetic/informed as you.
argh. thanks!
-b


----------



## xxxnjxxx (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: (CV Joint)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CV Joint* »_
(I must have looked at the official b&w press release photos a thousand times already!







)


me too...wife is getting irritated. i would like to see more video, or even here what it sounds like...

_Quote, originally posted by *fortworthbret* »_Wow.
Kevin, from the looks of this thread, if VW makes this beast they could just ship them all to you, and we could have a huge party at your dealership and then spread out back across the US.


...can i SECOND that...!?!?!


----------



## Good1Spd (Oct 12, 2003)

I just can't wait to rip mine up and down the hills of santa barbara the first day I get it. haha


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (xxxnjxxx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xxxnjxxx* »_
me too...wife is getting irritated. i would like to see more video, or even here what it sounds like...


You want hear what the GX3 sounds like? Well then I can help! 
I can point you in the right direction where you can see and hear the GX3 in motion. Go here and watch the VW Eos video because the second half of the video shows the GX3 pulling into the LA Auto Show under its own power! 
http://www.motortrend.com/av/a...s_gx3/

The GX3 part starts about 54 seconds in, but don't miss footage of the Eos roof opening! 
*BTW, the GX3 sounds absolutely great!*

.


----------



## FLank_Sinatra (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: (CV Joint)*

*UPDATE ABOUT GX3!!*
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2394676
read it and rejoice!!


----------



## dubstarks (Dec 4, 2002)

*Re: GX3 final drive chain (KESBVW)*

I luv it, just what the stale US market needs, a little kick in the @ss, and if that kick has a VW badge all the better http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Good1Spd (Oct 12, 2003)

read what exactly and rejoice?
that's an old thread right?


----------



## Midwest-AMG (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: (Good1Spd)*

I suppose it is since it was posted in January. I've been searching "moonraker" to get some different articles about the GX3 and a few of them mentioned that nothing will be produced until 2010.








But others have said if it does get produced it would be 2007-2008.








So pretty much they know nothing.


----------



## FLank_Sinatra (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: (Good1Spd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Good1Spd* »_read what exactly and rejoice?
that's an old thread right?


damn, n/m. I thought it was new







sorry for the false alarm.


----------



## Good1Spd (Oct 12, 2003)

haha its ok.... we're all jumpy waiting for an answer. 
I hope they tell us either way so we can move on with life.


----------



## LikeFlint (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (FLank_Sinatra)*

Please let that be true. Someone else commented about how their wife is tired of it. So is my wife. I change my desktop once a week and it is always a different GX3 pic. It is safe to say that if I do manage to secure financing to get one, she will hate it and and me for getting one. Until she takes a ride I guess! I wonder if they will let people lease them or if it will be buy only. I might be able to afford a lease (and then refinance my balloon at the end). Excellent news. Hope it is true. And now I see it is old. Would be nice to imagine that it was 80% in January and growing towards the possible March decision. Fingers still crossed.


_Modified by LikeFlint at 8:24 AM 3-4-2006_


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (Good1Spd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Good1Spd* »_haha its ok.... we're all jumpy waiting for an answer. 


You're absolutely right! Many of us are trying to get any new information we can on the GX3. 
There was so much at the time of the LA Auto Show, and now two months later its a drought.
Patience. Patience. Patience. 
. 



_Modified by CV Joint at 11:21 AM 3-4-2006_


----------



## xxxnjxxx (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: (LikeFlint)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LikeFlint* »_Please let that be true. Someone else commented about how their wife is tired of it. So is my wife. I change my desktop once a week and it is always a different GX3 pic. 

_Modified by LikeFlint at 8:24 AM 3-4-2006_


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
i do the same thing...





























CV JOINT: thx for the link...!!!


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (xxxnjxxx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xxxnjxxx* »_

CV JOINT: thx for the link...!!!

Glad you liked it.







The GX3 sounds good doesn't it?

.


----------



## FLank_Sinatra (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: (CV Joint)*

hey guys, I have been thinking about e-mailing this thread to VWoA, think it's a good idea? Anyone have some contact info?


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (FLank_Sinatra)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FLank_Sinatra* »_hey guys, I have been thinking about e-mailing this thread to VWoA, think it's a good idea? Anyone have some contact info? 

I dunno. My understanding is that this site is read often by VWoA personnel. And I know Kevin from VW of Santa Barbara is actively keeping his contacts at VWoA and the Dealer Council as well as Moonraker people very well informed of what GX3 enthusiasts are saying. But I suppose we can't bug 'em enough...

.


----------



## xxxnjxxx (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: (CV Joint)*

for the life of me...i couldnt get it to play. then removed the ad blocker from Norton and it played.
sounds awsome. i'm probably one of those types that's going to try and get it louder, but still...stock was nice.
i really like the shots of it moving. makes me "fiend" even more...!!!
i'd really like to see it in person.


----------



## FLank_Sinatra (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: (xxxnjxxx)*

where are you getting the GX3 wallpapers?


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (FLank_Sinatra)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FLank_Sinatra* »_where are you getting the GX3 wallpapers? 

Since I am also changing my GX3 wallpaper weekly, I thought I'd answer. The best, (meaning the largest, clearest images), that I've found are here:
http://www.seriouswheels.com/t...t.htm
But this site is also good for the variety:
http://www.worldcarfans.com/ne...y/gcf

.



_Modified by CV Joint at 11:08 PM 3-6-2006_


----------



## Good1Spd (Oct 12, 2003)

nice links, the one with all the wallpaper sized images is super awesome!


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (Good1Spd)*

Found a new GX3 video!








More video and audio of the GX3 in motion. -- and I don't think this has been posted before:
http://www.edmunds.com/insidel...08747

.


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (CV Joint)*

Time for another GX3 photo!
A nice detail shot of the business end of the GX3 exhaust.








.


----------



## Good1Spd (Oct 12, 2003)

holy crap!
that was a totally new video to me...where has that been hiding?
The best vid so far.


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

*Re: (Good1Spd)*

i will say it again
I WANT THIS DAMN THING NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## F1Bob23 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (VR6 NRG)*

What would be a good way to tell VW to make the GX3? IT HAS TO BE MADE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Seriously though there has to be a way to get the GX3 attention so VW makes it!


----------



## xxxnjxxx (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: (CV Joint)*

cv joint: great video find!!! everytime i see it move, it looks great. sounds good too. 
kevin's been MIA lately. hope he comes back with some good news...!!!


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (xxxnjxxx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xxxnjxxx* »_cv joint: great video find!!! everytime i see it move, it looks great. sounds good too. 
kevin's been MIA lately. hope he comes back with some good news...!!!


Yeah, I've gotta confess I've watched that video more than once! More than twice. More then three times. ....









Where _is_ Kevin? Off to Germany already?

.


----------



## Good1Spd (Oct 12, 2003)

he's probably in germany kicking down some doors at VW personally.


----------



## Midwest-AMG (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: (Good1Spd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Good1Spd* »_he's probably in germany kicking down some doors at VW personally.

So what they don't have internet access in Germany? He's wined an dined us and now has tossed us to the side like a pair of dirty old sneakers.
I feel so used.








Hahahaha, more updates Kevin!!!


----------



## dubstarks (Dec 4, 2002)

*Re: (BoostedVeeDub)*

Kevin I got my GX3 press pack 
Thanks 
So bottom line, what can we do to make this happen?
The US needs this car


----------



## LikeFlint (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (CV Joint)*

CV, you are the video guru! I've watched them both several times and every time it makes me feel like my head is going to explode. Man I hope we get some good news soon.


----------



## grammarqueen (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: (CV Joint)*

I saw this on the text below the GX3 video: 
What's Edmunds' Take?
As much as we love the idea of a cheap, open-top car with a 1-to-10 power-to-weight ratio running around U.S. streets, we think it's unlikely to become reality. The only off-the-shelf VW parts in the GX3 are the powertrain, shift linkage, radiator and pedals. Economies of scale tell us that's not enough to justify the rest of the GX3's cost. But we'd sure love to be wrong.


----------



## KESBVW (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (xxxnjxxx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xxxnjxxx* »_cv joint: great video find!!! everytime i see it move, it looks great. sounds good too. 
kevin's been MIA lately. hope he comes back with some good news...!!!


I'm not MIA guys. I'm knee deep in it. My trip to Germany is at months end. Decisions are close to being made. Don't trust Edmunds take on this one......Production possibility still looks good.
I'll touch base with the Moonraker Team and see if they have any news, but last I talked to them they were very positive.
Kevin Eckhart
Santa Barbara Volkswagen


----------



## KESBVW (Jan 11, 2006)

You guys did get the update that a dedicated website is planned for an April launch, right?
Lots of movement, lots of forward traction.
Now I just gotta figure out why I haven't received your posteres! 
Calling all Moonraker guys.......where's the goods????








Kevin Eckhart


----------



## xxxnjxxx (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: (KESBVW)*

hope its not going to be http://www.gx3.com...!!! why, you ask...??? well...go on and try it...!!!


----------



## KESBVW (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (xxxnjxxx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xxxnjxxx* »_hope its not going to be http://www.gx3.com...!!! why, you ask...??? well...go on and try it...!!!






























Ok....so maybe they'll need to go http://www.vwGX3.com









Kevin Eckhart


----------



## Good1Spd (Oct 12, 2003)

damn... a dedicated website.
that is truly awesome news.


----------



## Midwest-AMG (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: (KESBVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KESBVW* »_You guys did get the update that a dedicated website is planned for an April launch, right?
Lots of movement, lots of forward traction.
Now I just gotta figure out why I haven't received your posteres! 
Calling all Moonraker guys.......where's the goods????








Kevin Eckhart

The only goods I'm really interested in seeing has three wheels and goes vroom vroom.
So what will this dedicated site have on it? A forum? Special eye candy? How about some sorta build program where you can fly out to the factory and watch your GX3 being built and you have the oppurtunity to drive it back?


----------



## KESBVW (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (BoostedVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostedVeeDub* »_
So what will this dedicated site have on it? A forum? Special eye candy? How about some sorta build program where you can fly out to the factory and watch your GX3 being built and you have the oppurtunity to drive it back?

So - you want to take European delivery? And then drive it back?
I know you guys said you wanted waterproof interiors - but damn! You gonna get wet!








What would you think of a special delivery at a test track, or something along that line, where you had a half day of getting to know the limits of the GX3 in a controlled environment. Sort of a limited first 100 deliveries in the US as a thank you to early adopters????
Kevin Eckhart
Santa Barbara Volkswagen


----------



## Midwest-AMG (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: (KESBVW)*

If that's the case Kevin I'll have to start my piggy bank going now so I can make sure I'm in that lucky 100.


----------



## KESBVW (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (FLank_Sinatra)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FLank_Sinatra* »_hey guys, I have been thinking about e-mailing this thread to VWoA, think it's a good idea? Anyone have some contact info? 

I have already copied the most glowing comments to Alex at Moonraker. He also has the list of everyone who has given me their name and address. He also gets an email from me everytime someone else raises their hand (2 yesterday alone).
I can get you contract info for just about anyone in VW land if you want to hammer on them - but I can assure you that they are already getting everything from here.
It was said to be 80% done in January, and I have heard the decision will be made shortly. Shouldn't have to wait too long now.
Kevin Eckhart
Santa Barbara Volkswagen


----------



## Midwest-AMG (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: (xxxnjxxx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xxxnjxxx* »_hope its not going to be http://www.gx3.com...!!! why, you ask...??? well...go on and try it...!!!






























Can you please note that this link is NSFW. I just opened it up on my work computer and the evil lemmings may start to circle soon.


----------



## KESBVW (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (BoostedVeeDub)*

I'll sure make the suggestion (test track day). That's really up to marketing, and I certainly know who they are. It makes all the sense in the world to me......it's not overly expensive and you might even tell a few people about the experience when you got home








Kevin Eckhart
Santa Barbara Volkswagen
Oh yeah....I also know VW's head of Legal Council. My guess is that he'd have you sign something that if you do something crazy at the track that they aren't libel


----------



## KESBVW (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (BoostedVeeDub)*

Already told Moonraker about the http://www.gx3.com issue.
yeah....I ran spyware killer and antivirus after going there and I still have some concerns that my homepage will change.
Stay clear if you value your computer!


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (KESBVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KESBVW* »_
So - you want to take European delivery? And then drive it back?
I know you guys said you wanted waterproof interiors - but damn! You gonna get wet!










Built in Europe? I thought it was going to in either the US (or Malaysia with Proton?) Actually, I don't care where it is built, but I'm all for traveling to wherever that is to see _my_ GX3 being put together. 

_Quote, originally posted by *KESBVW* »_
What would you think of a special delivery at a test track, or something along that line, where you had a half day of getting to know the limits of the GX3 in a controlled environment. Sort of a limited first 100 deliveries in the US as a thank you to early adopters????


Something like that would be so cool.









.


----------



## dubstarks (Dec 4, 2002)

*Re: (KESBVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KESBVW* »_
What would you think of a special delivery at a test track, or something along that line, where you had a half day of getting to know the limits of the GX3 in a controlled environment. Sort of a limited first 100 deliveries in the US as a thank you to early adopters????
Kevin Eckhart
Santa Barbara Volkswagen

Kevin if this is the case I will put a deposit down now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xxxnjxxx (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: (KESBVW)*

i should have gave a heads up about the website! my apologies. 
i am down for the track day. 
BTW-ive got my deposit ready...just dont tell the wifey...

something important to keep in mind is the 17k price point. that is a concern for me...that they keep it at that price range. that really is key...affordability and performance. for example, i'd already have a T-REX...if it didn't cost 50k!!!


----------



## Good1Spd (Oct 12, 2003)

the moment this gets announced, Kevin will have my deposit. - That's no exageration either. 
i would be immesurably pissed if this concept gets swept under the carpet.


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

Kevin, my deposit $ is also ready to go. 
Just give me the word and you'll have it... 
.


----------



## fortworthbret (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: (KESBVW)*

"What would you think of a special delivery at a test track, or something along that line, where you had a half day of getting to know the limits of the GX3 in a controlled environment. Sort of a limited first 100 deliveries in the US as a thank you to early adopters????"

I'd think " When do you want my deposit check?"
heh
-b


----------



## bryanb5.5 (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: GX3 Appreciation thread (FLank_Sinatra)*

It is a total waste of resources.


----------



## Midwest-AMG (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: GX3 Appreciation thread (bryanb5.5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bryanb5.5* »_It is a total waste of resources. 

Talk about wasting resources. Why did you even bother to write that and not even explain yourself? What exactly is a total waste of resources?
Shoot, I can't believe I just wasted my time replying to that remark.


----------



## xxxnjxxx (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: GX3 Appreciation thread (BoostedVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostedVeeDub* »_
Talk about wasting resources. Why did you even bother to write that and not even explain yourself? What exactly is a total waste of resources?
Shoot, I can't believe I just wasted my time replying to that remark.









when it does come out...lets all "waste" even more resources and head to santa barbara to pick our GX3's up from kevin...























BTW-bryan...nice B5.5...nice drop... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif but the exhaust tail pipe in back...??? really...???


----------



## bryanb5.5 (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: GX3 Appreciation thread (BoostedVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostedVeeDub* »_
Talk about wasting resources. Why did you even bother to write that and not even explain yourself? What exactly is a total waste of resources?
Shoot, I can't believe I just wasted my time replying to that remark.









They should just go all the way and a produce a two-wheeled bike. That would be worth buying. If that thing is ever produced, I will honestly be interested in seeing how well it sells. Be realistic.


----------



## bryanb5.5 (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: GX3 Appreciation thread (xxxnjxxx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xxxnjxxx* »_
when it does come out...lets all "waste" even more resources and head to santa barbara to pick our GX3's up from kevin...























BTW-bryan...nice B5.5...nice drop... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif but the exhaust tail pipe in back...??? really...???

I know. I hate the DTM tips. Very juvenile, but that's what the Neuspeed cat-back comes with. I haven't decided how to resolve that little isssue.


----------



## tightapex (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: GX3 Appreciation thread (bryanb5.5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bryanb5.5* »_
They should just go all the way and a produce a two-wheeled bike. That would be worth buying. If that thing is ever produced, I will honestly be interested in seeing how well it sells. Be realistic. 

I love the mindset... either it's a four wheeler or two, but not three. VW is breaking new ground in attempting a low cost three-wheeler. It just may be phenomenally successful.


----------



## Midwest-AMG (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: GX3 Appreciation thread (bryanb5.5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bryanb5.5* »_
They should just go all the way and a produce a two-wheeled bike. That would be worth buying. If that thing is ever produced, I will honestly be interested in seeing how well it sells. Be realistic. 

How in the world do you validate that? This is a cross over vehicle. It would appeal to both car and motorcycle enthusiasts. Not to mention it's a whole new niche to fill. There's more competition out there in the motorcycle industry.


----------



## bryanb5.5 (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: GX3 Appreciation thread (BoostedVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostedVeeDub* »_
How in the world do you validate that? This is a cross over vehicle. It would appeal to both car and motorcycle enthusiasts. Not to mention it's a whole new niche to fill. There's more competition out there in the motorcycle industry.



I hope they do produce it and I hope it does well. I just hate to see everyone get so excited about something that VW is not likely to sell. How many times has that happened to us? Granted, I am only one person, but a car and motorcycle enthusiast and this doesn't appeal to me at all. I think other manufacturers have tried this already, so it's not really new. Maybe newly accepted. Also, I think VW has proven that it can blow away the competition. Maybe if it were less expensive, I would a different opinion. It just seems lika go-kart to me. Sorry.


----------



## Mud_Shui_Ah (Apr 25, 2001)

*Re: GX3 Appreciation thread (bryanb5.5)*

it's a street legal go kart that can go into carpool lane =P. great for california i say as long as it doesn't get hit by an SUV


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: GX3 Appreciation thread (Mud_Shui_Ah)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mud_Shui_Ah* »_it's a street legal go kart that can go into carpool lane =P. great for california i say as long as it doesn't get hit by an SUV 

Lemme guess.... your're not a motorcycle owner? just a hunch...









As a car _and_ motorcycle enthusiast, the GX3 is perfect for me. 
I'm not afraid of the SUVs and I can get past not leaning over if I can pull up to 1.25g's.









.


----------



## Midwest-AMG (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: GX3 Appreciation thread (CV Joint)*

Hey look what I found. There's a dealership in IL already taking deposits on the VW GX3... Kevin is there something we should know?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ZWDVW


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: GX3 Appreciation thread (BoostedVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostedVeeDub* »_Hey look what I found. There's a dealership in IL already taking deposits on the VW GX3... Kevin is there something we should know?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ZWDVW


from the ebay auction: 
_..."You are bidding on the right to place the first order for our dealership on this vehicle. Vehicle will then be sold to you at Fair Market Value... "_
So there are two ways you can be ripped off!








Let me be the first to say, it's _Time to UnPimp your Dealership!_
.




_Modified by CV Joint at 11:05 PM 3-10-2006_


----------



## KESBVW (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: GX3 Appreciation thread (CV Joint)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CV Joint* »_

from the ebay auction: 
_..."You are bidding on the right to place the first order for our dealership on this vehicle. Vehicle will then be sold to you at Fair Market Value... "_
So there are two ways you can be ripped off!








Let me be the first to say, it's _Time to UnPimp your Dealership!_
.
_Modified by CV Joint at 11:05 PM 3-10-2006_

I have no idea why someone would do something like that. Kind of embarasses me. I won't take deposits until I have invoices.
Man - this guy must not value future business or goodwill








Oh well, to each his own. Probably just some Sales Manager who's a little out of control.
Kevin Eckhart
Santa Barbara Volkswagen


----------



## KESBVW (Jan 11, 2006)

I guess by fair market value he means whatever he can take you for?
Sounds like a nice guy.
Let's flood him with eBay mail!


----------



## Bill999 (Mar 11, 2006)

*Re: GX3 Appreciation thread (Thrine)*

I'll take one. Hopefully they will build these, looks like some awesome fun.


----------



## LikeFlint (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (KESBVW)*

I agree that the track day would be an excellent idea. Hope you get good news in Germany. If not, good, then I hope not bad. By the way, still no sign of the DVD. Hope it gets here soon. I am absolutely fit to be tied.


----------



## KESBVW (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (LikeFlint)*

No Press Release Disc Yet?
Re-email your address to me at:
[email protected]
I'll send another. You should have had it by now.


_Quote, originally posted by *LikeFlint* »_I agree that the track day would be an excellent idea. Hope you get good news in Germany. If not, good, then I hope not bad. By the way, still no sign of the DVD. Hope it gets here soon. I am absolutely fit to be tied.


----------



## KESBVW (Jan 11, 2006)

By the way...the guy on eBay is probably and OK guy - he emailed me back with the following comment:
"Just trying to have some fun and let everyone know this vehicle is coming."


----------



## Good1Spd (Oct 12, 2003)

hey kev, when I pick mine up you better show me some sweet SB backroads.


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

Since none of us can view a GX3 in our own garage, or even look at one in a dealer's showroom (at least not yet), I think it is important in this forum to see images of the GX3 from time to time, so.... 
Here's a nice image of the GX3 at the press introduction. 
Quiz time: Who is the lucky guy driving it?
















.


----------



## KESBVW (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (Good1Spd)*

I know of more than a few backroads - and I will have them all laid out nice and proper like for all of you. I might have to follow you for a bit in my GX3


----------



## KESBVW (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (CV Joint)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CV Joint* »_Since none of us can view a GX3 in our own garage, or even look at one in a dealer's showroom (at least not yet), I think it is important in this forum to see images of the GX3 from time to time, so.... 
Here's a nice image of the GX3 at the press introduction. 
Quiz time: Who is the lucky guy driving it?
















.

That's Wolfgang!
Gimme a hard one - I know him.


----------



## KESBVW (Jan 11, 2006)

Man does that look like a blast or what. Can't wait to take one of those on the backroads from Santa Barbara to Solvang.


----------



## Prelusion98 (Mar 29, 2000)

*Love it!* If Volkswagen builds it, and I can afford it as a second vehicle, I'll buy it.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (KESBVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KESBVW* »_
That's Wolfgang!
Gimme a hard one - I know him.


Well, I knew _you_ would know!









Here's a great shot with Dr. Wolfgang Bernhard, (executive chairman of Volkswagen), giving you an idea of the GX3's size and how low it is.








.


_Modified by CV Joint at 2:16 AM 3-12-2006_


----------



## dubstarks (Dec 4, 2002)

*Re: (KESBVW)*

Kevin when they come in we'll do a cruse to wine country


----------



## Good1Spd (Oct 12, 2003)

*Re: (dubstarks)*

PCH + GX3 =























I'm loving those tail lights by the way.


----------



## dubstarks (Dec 4, 2002)

*Re: (KESBVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KESBVW* »_I wouldn't even be surprised to find that Proton sold Lotus to VW........."

MMMMMMM a 2.0T FSI Elise 
Sorry I was dreaming


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

*Re: (dubstarks)*

i cant wait to take it on the back canyon roads here around Arizona.
and Kevin since i sell Audi's for United Auto Group dealerships and we have a VW dealership right around the corner so i'd have to buy it from there for business reasons. but i cannot wait till you say its a GO man.
keep bringin us good news. and my credit card is nice and clear to put down a deposit.
and thanks for the GX3 CD in the mail.


----------



## NewsJunkie (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: GX3 Appreciation thread (bryanb5.5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bryanb5.5* »_
They should just go all the way and a produce a two-wheeled bike. That would be worth buying. If that thing is ever produced, I will honestly be interested in seeing how well it sells. Be realistic. 

Sales are clearly not the point...
Just like VW knew it couldn't turn itself around in the US in '97 solely off of new Beetle sales...
This is a vehicle designed to peak interest in the brand, and get people to buy not only this, but other Volkswagens too.


----------



## bryanb5.5 (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: GX3 Appreciation thread (NewsJunkie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NewsJunkie* »_
Sales are clearly not the point...
Just like VW knew it couldn't turn itself around in the US in '97 solely off of new Beetle sales...
This is a vehicle designed to peak interest in the brand, and get people to buy not only this, but other Volkswagens too.

Oh.


----------



## KESBVW (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: GX3 Appreciation thread (NewsJunkie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NewsJunkie* »_
Sales are clearly not the point...
Just like VW knew it couldn't turn itself around in the US in '97 solely off of new Beetle sales...
This is a vehicle designed to peak interest in the brand, and get people to buy not only this, but other Volkswagens too.

ZACKLY RIGHT! This is a magnet to Brand Vdub.
That said, and quite accurately so, I think they may be blindsided by the unexpected sales of the GX3. I think it has way more potential than they may currently be thinking. From my internet browsing, it seems the vehicle has a much broader appeal and may cross over the boundaries into the bike market that VW hasn't been a player in previously. Kind of like a Country singer that has a hit that crosses genre into Pop - double or better the sales. 
Kevin Eckhart
Santa Barbara Volkswagen 


_Modified by KESBVW at 8:30 AM 3-13-2006_


----------



## F1Bob23 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (dubstarks)*

Awesome, now we got an Ebay auction on it! I want this car soooo much! Keep up the great work Kevin! 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tightapex (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: GX3 Appreciation thread (KESBVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KESBVW* »_
That said, and quite accurately so, I think they may be blindsided by the unexpected sales of the GX3. I think it has way more potential than they may currently be thinking.
_Modified by KESBVW at 8:30 AM 3-13-2006_

That's been my suspicion as well. I know I'm hot to see this thing get produced, but the unique design, the performance, the entry level price, the factory backing and the undeniable street appeal are unlike anything out there. VW could have a huge hit.


_Modified by tightapex at 1:32 PM 3-13-2006_


----------



## F1Bob23 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: GX3 Appreciation thread (tightapex)*

I just talked with the Ebay auction guy and he said for everybody to bid. He won't hold you liable for paying for it although I wish it were true for one being sold. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mud_Shui_Ah (Apr 25, 2001)

*Re: GX3 Appreciation thread (bobpearson90278)*

I still want my GX3 with 2.0T and DSG. that's probably to much to ask for.


----------



## RacerX_513 (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: GX3 Appreciation thread (KESBVW)*

Kevin,
I just wanted to say I would buy the VW GX3.
Hope you can see photo.
Just a street car in a F1 body.
I'm sure it will be as much FUN as the 3 Wheeler I have now and with 2 seats!
(hint hint)









_Quote, originally posted by *KESBVW* »_
ZACKLY RIGHT! This is a magnet to Brand Vdub.
That said, and quite accurately so, I think they may be blindsided by the unexpected sales of the GX3. I think it has way more potential than they may currently be thinking. From my internet browsing, it seems the vehicle has a much broader appeal and may cross over the boundaries into the bike market that VW hasn't been a player in previously. Kind of like a Country singer that has a hit that crosses genre into Pop - double or better the sales. 
Kevin Eckhart
Santa Barbara Volkswagen 

_Modified by KESBVW at 8:30 AM 3-13-2006_


----------



## KESBVW (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: GX3 Appreciation thread (RacerX_513)*

Dang - can't see the pic!


----------



## kweetech (Apr 20, 2001)

*Re: (dubstarks)*

why not a 4 wheel version of that with a roof...yeah,now that's what vw needs...a small sporty car , nimble, good mileage, well under 20k...they would sell like hotcakes....hmmmm
this thing is cool and all, but really who is going to buy it...a few rich enthusiasts? Go buy a motorcycle and a well built rabbit for the same price







...not worth it for VW, IMO, it will only appeal to warm weather areas, and be an oddity in others...
Why doesn't VW build what everyone has been asking for......for a long time -> (see first sentence)


----------



## aqn (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: (kweetech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kweetech* »_why not a 4 wheel version of that with a roof...yeah,now that's what vw needs...a small sporty car , nimble, good mileage, well under 20k...they would sell like hotcakes....hmmmm

I think that's called a Civic Si.









_Quote, originally posted by *kweetech* »_this thing is cool and all, but really who is going to buy it...a few rich enthusiasts? Go buy a motorcycle and a well built rabbit for the same price







...

Sure, go ahead if that's what you like...

_Quote, originally posted by *kweetech* »_not worth it for VW, IMO, it will only appeal to warm weather areas, and be an oddity in others...

You mean, like, a Harley Davidson, or an MV Agusta?
There are many motorcycles/three wheelers out there costing as much, and
more, than the GX3: Harleys, MV Agustas, some Ducatis, the Ariel Atom,
the T-Rex, etc. Each of them has something special that transcends
"practicality". Have you checked a Harley dealer lately? What's the
waiting list like?
Impacticality and oddness has not stopped the likes of the Viper, the
Ferrari F40 and Enzo, the Lamborghini Murcielago, even the Lotus Elise.

_Quote, originally posted by *kweetech* »_Why doesn't VW build what everyone has been asking for......for a long time -> (see first sentence)









Yeah, I want one of those, too. But for public relations
bang-for-the-buck, maybe it's just much cheaper for VW to make a GX3 than
a "4 wheel version of that with a roof". There are probably far fewer
bureaucratic and safety hoops to jump through with a three wheeler which
is classified in most (all?) places as a motorcycles and therefore is
subjected to far fewer regulations.


----------



## kweetech (Apr 20, 2001)

*Re: (aqn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aqn* »_
Impacticality and oddness has not stopped the likes of the Viper, the
Ferrari F40 and Enzo, the Lamborghini Murcielago, even the Lotus Elise.



yes..but those aren't vw's








As much as some here don't like it...the real world facts about the VW brand is that its not exotic...If they want to sell "numbers" of cars and make "money"...they need to appeal to a broader audience. The new gti seems to be going well, I have friends that never were interested in VWs talking about it. The standard "non car lounge" vw enthusiast has always wanted a return to the feel of the orig. gti, small cheap, sporty and practical. The small car market (which the golf and jetta are not in), once owned by vw, is made up of a bunch of nasty little japanese imports. 
A $17k toy certainly will only create a small wave of interest in the actual market, if any....it would be here and gone in a blink.


----------



## KESBVW (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (kweetech)*

Yeah,
What a crazy idea that roundish thing with a wire hanging from it and two switches. Odd and uncomfortable...hard to get used to. The keyboard works just fine - always has. The idea of pushing a "mouse" around that is linked to some kind of pointer and then clicking...that's just novelty - they'll never do it longterm. It takes too much effort and coordination, and after all, the computer is really for inputing of text anyways so I see no long term benefit. It'll just be a blip.








Good thing visionaries exist in life.
Kevin Eckhart
Santa Barbara Volkswagen


----------



## kweetech (Apr 20, 2001)

*Re: (KESBVW)*

lol....your comparisons are laughable. What are you going to compare microwaves, airplanes and medical technology








The gx3 isn't visionary







its not new...its been done before.
its a toy...and an expensive one.
If VW wants to "impress" the market, they should focus on what the customers have been asking for...do it in a neat , new, technological way..I don't care. -> see first sentence of first post. And make it reliable for a change.
Every single vw owner I know personally (which is quite a few) would be interested in something that fufilled that....

That said... I think the gx3 is cool







I wouldn't buy one, and neither would anyone I know







good for those with money to buy useless toys though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## grammarqueen (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: (kweetech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KESBVW* »_What a crazy idea that roundish thing with a wire hanging from it and two switches. Odd and uncomfortable...hard to get used to. The keyboard works just fine - always has. The idea of pushing a "mouse" around that is linked to some kind of pointer and then clicking...that's just novelty - they'll never do it longterm. It takes too much effort and coordination, and after all, the computer is really for inputing of text anyways so I see no long term benefit. It'll just be a blip.









You really *are* an idiot, aren't you?

_Quote, originally posted by *kweetech* »_lol....your comparisons are laughable. What are you going to compare microwaves, airplanes and medical technology









Very, very funny.


----------



## Delmustator (Mar 14, 2006)

I've followed the development of other trikes (i.e. Carver, T-Rex). But I cannot justify spending $40k-$50k on them.
As for the GX3, I for one would buy one. Especially if they can get the production cost down near the cost of a fully dressed cruiser. Sure it's a toy but it is exactly the toy that would work for me and my family. I ride my cruiser to work all the time. Mainly to reduce my fuel expenses and wear on my Harley F150 supercharged truck. I drive no less than 300 miles during the business week.
There are a few things that could be done before production begins to broaden the appeal of the GX3. If they only make it a seasonal mode of transportation, VW will loose buyers. If they give some options to make it more versatile and driveable year round, even in northern states. These things will fly off the showroom floors. 
Kevin, Has there been any discussion about distribution on the East Coast? Would you also cater to the folks in the East?



_Modified by Delmustator at 10:42 AM 3-14-2006_


----------



## dubstarks (Dec 4, 2002)

*Re: (grammarqueen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *grammarqueen* »_
You really *are* an idiot, aren't you?


Go back to the play ground and pay your dues (6 posts), or contribute something worth wile to the community
[email protected]
VW is not trying to to sell these to everyone that walks by the dealer. Right now it is choice that no other dealer has. Yes it is a gamble, but good for VW for giving it a shot. I would like to see the Lupo as much as anyone, but I don't see that happening any time soon. The US needs a readily available vehicle like this, to show people there are other alternatives to the affordable, economical, *FUN* commuters. It's obvious that we have our heads up our a$$' when it comes to public transportation, so why not offer something like this. It is just a first step in something that has the potential to be huge. Start it out in a safe market like Southern CA and see where it goes from there, if sales are good you can bet there will be a hard top available in the near future. 



_Modified by dubstarks at 9:23 PM 3-14-2006_


----------



## F1Bob23 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (Delmustator)*

Exactly! The GX3 NEEDS to be versatile and user friendly for everyday use. Thats where the numbers will grow. Sure some people will buy as it is but put a windshield, removable-hard top, maybe like small doors and people will buy it! If VW sells it as is it might only take off in fair weather areas, make it ready for most weather conditions and you got a WINNER







!


----------



## kweetech (Apr 20, 2001)

*Re: (bobpearson90278)*

will snow tires fit?


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (bobpearson90278)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bobpearson90278* »_Exactly! The GX3 NEEDS to be versatile and user friendly for everyday use. Thats where the numbers will grow. Sure some people will buy as it is but put a windshield, removable-hard top, maybe like small doors and people will buy it! If VW sells it as is it might only take off in fair weather areas, make it ready for most weather conditions and you got a WINNER







!

No is windshield needed. No roof is needed. And for sure no doors are needed.
IT'S A MOTORCYCLE!! Geez, buy a old Miata if you want a cheap sports car with lots of creature comforts. 
Why do some people insist on trying to add junk to the GX3?







The basic concept is get rid of all the stuff you don't in a vehicle. You're left with only the essentials and there is everything right with that.
It doesn't need a windshield, that's what helmets are for. It doesn't need a roof or a heater, that's why you dress for the weather. It doesn't need doors, if you can't climb into a GX3, you sure aren't going to enjoy driving it as it should be driven!
The motorcyclists here get it. Car guys who grew up with pure, simple and essential sports cars like MGs, Fiats, Austin-Healeys, Alfa Romeos, Porsche 356's get it. But it seems many of the car-only guys don't. 

.
. 






_Modified by CV Joint at 5:23 PM 3-14-2006_


----------



## kweetech (Apr 20, 2001)

*Re: (CV Joint)*

^^ another warm state opinion








I think people understand it...most probably don't understand the 17k for something that won't be as fast anywhere as a cheaper motorcycle, or as practical as a slightly more expensive car (mx-5, solstice)
If its so "stripped" down...bring the price to around 10k...then it might be something.


----------



## Kungfu_Dubber (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: GX3 Appreciation thread (KESBVW)*

Please add me to the list Gary Hill, Medford Or. Even though I live cold weather state I still will put a deposit NOW


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (kweetech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kweetech* »_^^ another warm state opinion








I think people understand it...most probably don't understand the 17k for something that won't be as fast anywhere as a cheaper motorcycle, or as practical as a slightly more expensive car (mx-5, solstice)
If its so "stripped" down...bring the price to around 10k...then it might be something. 


It doesn't really matter that I live in a warm state. You live in Wisconsin, home of Harley Davidson. Tens of thousands of Badger state residents gladly pay $15K to $25K (or more!) for a Harley that can only be used for _maybe_ six months out of the year in your part of the country. And many of them probably have a $8K snowmobile for the rest of the year!







And everyone is okay with that. 
Impracticality and fun tend to go together. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
$17K is an absolute bargain.
.
.


----------



## kweetech (Apr 20, 2001)

*Re: (CV Joint)*

but harley's give the average yuppie instant manhood....no vw does that








And how else will the ******** get from bar to bar with out snowmobiles









_Quote, originally posted by *CV Joint* »_
Impracticality and fun tend to go together. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


I'll agree with you there...that's why I throw money at older vws








It just would be cool if vw made a fun "car" in the lower price range...but vw has never been good at listening to the loyal vw enthusiast...
Oh well....


----------



## RacerX_513 (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: GX3 Appreciation thread (KESBVW)*

Kevin 
For some reason the photo link did not stay active.
Try this link instead for a smaller photo:
http://www.skyroadster.com/for...60250
Hope you can see it this time.








Its just a street car/motorcycle in a F1 body... a sort of a pre-GX3.
I'm sure it will be as much FUN as the 3 Wheeler I have right now.
But with the advantage of TWO seats.

_Quote, originally posted by *KESBVW* »_Dang - can't see the pic!











_Modified by RacerX_513 at 11:01 PM 3-14-2006_


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: GX3 Appreciation thread (RacerX_513)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RacerX_513* »_Kevin 
For some reason the photo link did not stay active.
Try this link instead for a smaller photo:
http://www.skyroadster.com/for...60250
Hope you can see it this time.








Its just a street car/motorcycle in a F1 body... a sort of a pre-GX3.
I'm sure it will be as much FUN as the 3 Wheeler I have right now.
But with the advantage of TWO seats.


That is so cool. Got any bigger photos? Is it an Indycycle?
One of the things I am really like about the GX3 is what you mentioned: two seats. My wife or daughter can be a passenger and join the fun.
.

.


----------



## Delmustator (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: (CV Joint)*

The word "versatile" does not imply adding junk. It's no different than buying a plain ole Harley 883 and adding saddlebags or a custom seat.
People want options....
I don't expect VW to offer the GX3 up with a ton of options. I expect it to be slightly different than the concept model (with changes to meet all state laws and crap). If they do, gimmie some airbags and hugh wing on the back (joke). Options will come from the aftermarket manufacturers taking advantage of owners that want to mod their GX3. It happens to every motorcycle, car, truck, jetski, ATV, etc etc that are sold (except Pacers, Gremlins, and K-cars. Nothing would have helped them!)
-Would I want a windscreen? Yes! You ever ride through a NC cloud of nats? Helmet shields are no match for those!
-Would I want a heater? Sure if I can get it. If no, gimmie a power outlet for glove/chest heaters. Even my Aerostitch suit gets cold in 20 degree temps.
-Would I want a removeable hard top? Probly... I don't drive a lot in the wet because I hate the 2+ hours of clean up that usually follows getting the road stains off the bike. But when I must ride in the wet, I'd rather do it with my nuts dry if I can help it.
All these are options. I'd say that I'll probly be looking for cool graphite addons. Dump those OEM headlights for HIDs or move them off the deck completely. There are tons of options.
If they build it, the options will come....


----------



## KESBVW (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: GX3 Appreciation thread (Kungfu_Dubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kungfu_Dubber* »_Please add me to the list Gary Hill, Medford Or. Even though I live cold weather state I still will put a deposit NOW 

Gary, please email an address to [email protected]
VW pays attention when I have full addresses. Thanks!


----------



## F1Bob23 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (Delmustator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Delmustator* »_-Would I want a windscreen? Yes! You ever ride through a NC cloud of nats? Helmet shields are no match for those!
-Would I want a heater? Sure if I can get it. If no, gimmie a power outlet for glove/chest heaters. Even my Aerostitch suit gets cold in 20 degree temps.
-Would I want a removeable hard top? Probly... I don't drive a lot in the wet because I hate the 2+ hours of clean up that usually follows getting the road stains off the bike. But when I must ride in the wet, I'd rather do it with my nuts dry if I can help it.

 
Thats what I'm talking about.


----------



## KESBVW (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (kweetech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kweetech* »_^^ another warm state opinion








I think people understand it...most probably don't understand the 17k for something that won't be as fast anywhere as a cheaper motorcycle, or as practical as a slightly more expensive car (mx-5, solstice)
If its so "stripped" down...bring the price to around 10k...then it might be something. 


It's not a motorcycle - it's more. It's not a solstice or MX-5 - in terms of practicality. It fits between the two. So does the price tag.
People are lining up for it as it was shown. If you are looking for price alone, there are other options surely - but it won't have the WOW factor and you'll give up some of it's practicality (your wife/girlfriend would happily go with you in a GX3). If you are looking for practicality only - well Corolla has that.
It's not for everyone, but there's definitely a large market for it just as presented.
This is a unique opportunity and, other than vehicles with price tags of more than double, there's nothing else quite like it.
Kevin Eckhart
Santa Barbara Volkswagen 


_Modified by KESBVW at 9:46 AM 3-15-2006_


----------



## KESBVW (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (Delmustator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Delmustator* »_
Kevin, Has there been any discussion about distribution on the East Coast? Would you also cater to the folks in the East?
_Modified by Delmustator at 10:42 AM 3-14-2006_

I'll know more about that soon. I hope they include all dealers that want it (which is the majority by the way). There are some excellent dealers on the East Coast.
If they don't distribute it to them, I would be more than happy to help anyone I can. I could arrange shipping and/or arrangements for picking it up out here, including low cost Hotels on the beach for an overnight (we have connections with the locals







)
Kevin Eckhart
Santa BArbara Volkswagen


----------



## KESBVW (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: GX3 Appreciation thread (RacerX_513)*

HEY RACER THAT 3 WHEELER IS WAY COOL!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by KESBVW at 9:47 AM 3-15-2006_


----------



## KESBVW (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (grammarqueen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *grammarqueen* »_
You really *are* an idiot, aren't you?


OK. I'll just chalk that up to the fact that you don't know me.
My point was that the unusual will draw criticism when introduced. Not that the GX3 is the first 3 wheeler - just that it's the first time a Major player has considered building it.
Future vision is often criticized until it becomes mainstream. Electric cars were laughable only a few years back - now the Prius is a hit.


----------



## klee (Jul 10, 2002)

http://blogs.edmunds.com/.ee8fefb


----------



## Mud_Shui_Ah (Apr 25, 2001)

*Re: (klee)*

let me put this in the car louge.


----------



## WannaGTIiDO (Jul 20, 2002)

*Re: (Mud_Shui_Ah)*

http://www.edmunds.com/insidel...09643
HELLS YES !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





















another article from edmunds


----------



## Good1Spd (Oct 12, 2003)

bump it up... god I want this thing.


----------



## KeithVH (Mar 25, 1999)

*Re: (klee)*









Looks like they were trying to find the tip over limits!







Nice outriggers. Hey I wonder if the GX3 would pass the infamous scandinavian "moose test"? Nah...it would just go UNDER the moose.










_Modified by KeithVH at 3:59 PM 3-15-2006_


----------



## Midwest-AMG (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: (KeithVH)*

WooT! Let's start matching up the differences. Obviously, the exhaust and rollbar are different. The suspension seems a little different.
So what's the news Kevin? Does this mean this thing is a go? I need to get my piggy bank stocked up.


----------



## Peloton25 (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: (BoostedVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostedVeeDub* »_WooT! Let's start matching up the differences. Obviously, the exhaust and rollbar are different. The suspension seems a little different.

Test mules often have crude details - I wouldn't read too far into most of the visible changes. Especially the outrigger training wheels, steel roll hoops, and that exhaust extension.
>8^)
ER


----------



## tightapex (Jan 18, 2006)

Prototype testing? AWESEOME! VW is gonna crush some hopes and dreams if this thing doens't get produced.


----------



## KESBVW (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (BoostedVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostedVeeDub* »_WooT! Let's start matching up the differences. Obviously, the exhaust and rollbar are different. The suspension seems a little different.
So what's the news Kevin? Does this mean this thing is a go? I need to get my piggy bank stocked up.

No word yet...but soon guys...soon!
Yup..testing roll over. I was told it wouldn't tip even when pushed, although I'd imagine given the right conditions it's possible. Looks like an awful lot of testing....doesn't it?








What's that funny feeling in the seat of my pants? OHHHHH
It's the feeling that my GX3 is very nearly a reality.
Kevin Eckhart
Santa Barbara Volkswagen


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (KESBVW)*

WOO-HOOOO!!!!







Fantastic news. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Prototype testing! YES!
This really makes my day. I have not been this excited since January 5th when I first found out about the GX3.








Kevin, I'm getting an envelope ready to mail a deposit to you. Just say the word...


----------



## RacerX_513 (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: GX3 Appreciation thread (CV Joint)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RacerX_513* »_
Kevin
For some reason the photo link did not stay active.
Try this link instead for a smaller photo:








Hope you can see it this time.
Its just a street car/motorcycle in a F1 body... a sort of a pre-GX3.
I'm sure it will be as much FUN as the 3 Wheeler I have right now.
But with the advantage of TWO seats.


_Quote, originally posted by *CV Joint* »_
That is so cool. Got any bigger photos? Is it an Indycycle?
One of the things I am really like about the GX3 is what you mentioned: two seats. My wife or daughter can be a passenger and join the fun.

Yes you are correct its an Indycycle. I have bigger pictures but unable to get them into the forum post. I am ready to share the ride...two seats is good for us. TWO for FUN!


----------



## Midwest-AMG (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: (tightapex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tightapex* »_Prototype testing? AWESEOME! VW is gonna crush some hopes and dreams if this thing doens't get produced. 

Are there many vehicles that get this far without being produced? Minus some significant discovery about the vehicle itself.
I would imagine that's an awful lot of money to put it through testing and decide not to produce it. Has there been other VW concepts that have made it this far an then get canned?


----------



## Peloton25 (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: (BoostedVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostedVeeDub* »_Are there many vehicles that get this far without being produced? Minus some significant discovery about the vehicle itself.
I would imagine that's an awful lot of money to put it through testing and decide not to produce it. Has there been other VW concepts that have made it this far an then get canned?

I don't know about VW concepts specifically, but some cars have made it this far only to see drastic changes or production plans scrapped. However, this article/photos should still be looked at as a very good sign of VW's intentions with the GX3 concept. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
>8^)
ER


----------



## RacerX_513 (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (KESBVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KESBVW* »_
No word yet...but soon guys...soon!
Yup..testing roll over. I was told it wouldn't tip even when pushed, although I'd imagine given the right conditions it's possible. Looks like an awful lot of testing....doesn't it?








What's that funny feeling in the seat of my pants? OHHHHH
It's the feeling that my GX3 is very nearly a reality.
Kevin Eckhart
Santa Barbara Volkswagen

Hey Kevin,
Do you think they will show the GX3 at another auto show soon?
I think it was only at the Los Angeles Auto Show.


----------



## tightapex (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: (BoostedVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostedVeeDub* »_
I would imagine that's an awful lot of money to put it through testing and decide not to produce it. 

My thoughts exactly. I'm sure there are some example of concepts that make it this far and don't see production, but I can't think of any. I'm basically trying to stave off disappointment in case they don't produce it, but hell, based on what I'm seeing, I'm encouraged.


----------



## KESBVW (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (RacerX_513)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RacerX_513* »_
Hey Kevin,
Do you think they will show the GX3 at another auto show soon?
I think it was only at the Los Angeles Auto Show.

Nope. I would think that if it gets a go (which I fully expect) that it'll get limited visibilty until intro in order to slow any potential competition.


----------



## KESBVW (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (BoostedVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostedVeeDub* »_
Are there many vehicles that get this far without being produced? Minus some significant discovery about the vehicle itself.
I would imagine that's an awful lot of money to put it through testing and decide not to produce it. Has there been other VW concepts that have made it this far an then get canned?

Well, yes unfortunately there have been. The most recent of which is the Microbus -
BUT
It's an extremely rare occurance. Also, don't forget that they already announced a price point at the auto show. They never announced a price point on the Microbus. I know what it was, but they never said anything to the general public. That was a huge giveaway that it was and is close to a checkered flag for production. Edmunds nailed down lots of details...read the article carefully


----------



## dubstarks (Dec 4, 2002)

*Re: (KESBVW)*

*HELLO* aftermarket tuners get on this http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pa1.8t_iv (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: (dubstarks)*

imo i would rather have one of these than a bike.... but thats me


----------



## dubstarks (Dec 4, 2002)

*Re: (pa1.8t_iv)*

I'll be selling my bikes to get one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (dubstarks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubstarks* »_I'll be selling my bikes to get one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

LOL!








My wife has _suggested_







several times that if a GX3 is going in our garage, my motorcycle should go. 
You know. I'd be very okay with that. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
.


----------



## grammarqueen (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: (KESBVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KESBVW* »_Electric cars were laughable only a few years back - now the Prius is a hit. 

The Pruis is NOT an electric car. It's a hybrid.
Reality check: As for the GX3 photographs (on Edmunds), notice they have NO dates. Keep in mind these could have been taken prior to the announcement of the GX3. Of course they would have track tested this thing. How do you think they got all their information/specifications for the press packet?
Ah yes, the Microbus....


----------



## Delmustator (Mar 14, 2006)

Wonder if they will throw in a complimentary GX3 cover with purchase? LOL
I hope nothing significant surfaces that would be a technical smoking gun with production..


----------



## Midwest-AMG (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: (KESBVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KESBVW* »_Edmunds nailed down lots of details...read the article carefully









Ok I went through the article again and came up with this.
_A cooperation between Volkswagen and Lotus — the latter owned by Proton, Malaysia — could mean that the odd three-wheeler made by Volkswagen and Proton-Lotus is meant to be sold not only in the U.S. but worldwide._
I believe CV Joint had some input on this in the past. If we can review that info it might help to tell us if this thing will actually be produced or not.


----------



## KESBVW (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (BoostedVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostedVeeDub* »_
Ok I went through the article again and came up with this.
_A cooperation between Volkswagen and Lotus — the latter owned by Proton, Malaysia — could mean that the odd three-wheeler made by Volkswagen and Proton-Lotus is meant to be sold not only in the U.S. but worldwide._
I believe CV Joint had some input on this in the past. If we can review that info it might help to tell us if this thing will actually be produced or not.

OK. The Lotus connection (beans have been spilled twice on that now...once by Lotus themselves and now spy shots come out of their facility), then testing that looks production oriented, then they announced pricing (never seen a car company do that on a "concept only" vehicle). 
Future's so bright....I gotta wear shades








Kevin Eckhart
Santa Barbara Volkswagen


----------



## KESBVW (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (grammarqueen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *grammarqueen* »_
The Pruis is NOT an electric car. It's a hybrid.
Reality check: As for the GX3 photographs (on Edmunds), notice they have NO dates. Keep in mind these could have been taken prior to the announcement of the GX3. Of course they would have track tested this thing. How do you think they got all their information/specifications for the press packet?
Ah yes, the Microbus....


Thanks man....I thought it only had an electric motor! It does have one of those right? I mean...it does run on electricity at least part of the time?? Gee I hope I'm right about that one. Man, I'm going to have to study up on this car stuff.
Of course those could be older photographs. The lateral force specs would require this type of testing. Here's the thing though see:
Why go to all the trouble unless your spec'ing for production.
Gee, looky where they did it (Lotus's facility)
Hey.....didn't Lotus say they were cooperating with VW on the GX3? Looks like they may have been telling the truth - but why test it there? Why not test it at VW's track in Phoenix, so much closer to where it was built. Why ship the GX3 clear over to Lotus?
Why would Lotus be involved at all? They didn't build the original one.
Man....I'm still puzzled about my obvious lack of knowledge on the Prius. It has a gas motor as well you say.....Shocking. Well maybe it's the simple fact that it's got an electric one as well that's causing all the fuss.
KESBVW


----------



## xxxnjxxx (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: (dubstarks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubstarks* »_*HELLO* aftermarket tuners get on this http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Hell Yeah...!!! Cuz I'm gonna want my exhuast done quick, fast, and in a hurry...!!!
BTW-Why have Wifey and I been on-line Helmet Shopping...?!?!?!


----------



## grammarqueen (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: (KESBVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KESBVW* »_Thanks man.... 
Electric cars were laughable only a few years back - now the Prius is a hit. 

First off, I'm not a man. Secondly, read your quote. You directly compare an electric car with a Prius. Not the same, Sparky.
Physics can be applied when talking the business process: For every action, there's a reaction. Run a few of your brain cells together and it becomes quite clear. For every idiotic question you present, a clear and precise logical explanation can be delivered regarding that this is all just a part of the big machine turning its cogs. They're a car company. What would you expect them to do? See if it brews coffee?


----------



## Peloton25 (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: (grammarqueen)*

Hey jagoff - lose the confrontational attitude. There's no need for that here. You made your points about the GX3 and in 6 months or a year you are welcome to come back and say "I told you so" if they prove to be true. 
For now, get off our cloud... you're making it rain. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
>8^)
ER


----------



## dubstarks (Dec 4, 2002)

*Re: (KESBVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KESBVW* »_
........Hey.....didn't Lotus say they were cooperating with VW on the GX3? Looks like they may have been telling the truth - but why test it there?.........
KESBVW

As long as they don't put a Toyota mill in it I welcome Lotus to the team


----------



## FLank_Sinatra (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: (grammarqueen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *grammarqueen* »_
First off, I'm not a man. Secondly, read your quote. You directly compare an electric car with a Prius. Not the same, Sparky.
Physics can be applied when talking the business process: For every action, there's a reaction. Run a few of your brain cells together and it becomes quite clear. For every idiotic question you present, a clear and precise logical explanation can be delivered regarding that this is all just a part of the big machine turning its cogs. They're a car company. What would you expect them to do? See if it brews coffee?

please take your attitude out of my thread, thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RacerX_513 (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (grammarqueen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *grammarqueen* »_
First off, I'm not a man. Secondly, read your quote. You directly compare an electric car with a Prius. Not the same, Sparky...


Lets stay close to the topic without flaming out.
"GX3 Appreciation thread"
Thoughtful exchange of the Pros and Cons of the VW GX3.
Opinions Welcome
Peace


----------



## KESBVW (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (grammarqueen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *grammarqueen* »_
First off, I'm not a man. Secondly, read your quote. You directly compare an electric car with a Prius. Not the same, Sparky.



"Idiot"...."Sparky".....
Hey, if this is my wife, knock it off - I'm gettin' a GX3 and that's final!


----------



## KESBVW (Jan 11, 2006)

Oooooh yeah. Heard some people might be talking about the GX3 in Germany today.
I'll try to get the lowdown on what they mighta said.


----------



## KESBVW (Jan 11, 2006)

Here's London saying it's done. I don't have anything official, but thought you guys (and Girls) might wanna read it:
http://www.channel4.com/4car/n...14218


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (KESBVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KESBVW* »_Here's London saying it's done. I don't have anything official, but thought you guys (and Girls) might wanna read it:
http://www.channel4.com/4car/n...14218


Ohhh, man! First Edmunds, now this. I've got a feeling the GX3 good news dam is going to break wide open!

.


----------



## Midwest-AMG (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: (CV Joint)*

WooT! I was checking this thread every couple hours. Now I'll be checking it even more frequently. I'm gonna start filling up my piggy bank now.


----------



## Delmustator (Mar 14, 2006)

I have started a running thread on my website with any articles or pictures I find on the web.
http://buttrynet.dyndns.org/BN...D=112


----------



## F1Bob23 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (Delmustator)*

Oh boy!!! I am going to my local dealer this weekend to talk about seriously putting a reserve on it. So we would see it possibly _late_ this year _early_ next year? I want one so freakin much!


----------



## KESBVW (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (bobpearson90278)*

Nothing official yet....hang in. Looks from all the activity like something's gonna be announced.


----------



## Midwest-AMG (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: (KESBVW)*

Here's another article from Channel 4 saying that the GX3 IS coming in 2007. So far this is the only source I can find announcing this. Here's the link...
http://www.channel4.com/4car/f....html
In it they also mention the Concept R and the Polo coming out as well. Am I reading that right? All these cars had big interest AND they're all coming out at the same time?


----------



## F1Bob23 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (BoostedVeeDub)*

Ok I'll calm down a bit. 
Is the Concept R going into production too, IM me, I don't want to thread jack this.


----------



## KESBVW (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (bobpearson90278)*

Bob,
rather than try to look up your email on my list, can you email me at [email protected]


----------



## KESBVW (Jan 11, 2006)

HEY Guess what..... I got the posters they promised!
Good supply as well.
So, those of you who have given me an address will in all likelihood be recieving a nice poster "suitable for framing" as they say.
Hope you enjoy them.
Kevin Eckhart
Santa Barbara Volkswagen


----------



## Midwest-AMG (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: (KESBVW)*

Thanks Kevin! Once there's official word of this thing getting produced maybe we can setup a gtg with the first set of GX3's. An maybe I can find someone else with a GX3 willing to make the cross country drive back.
Any word about that website they were supposed to create?


----------



## FLank_Sinatra (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: (KESBVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KESBVW* »_HEY Guess what..... I got the posters they promised!
Good supply as well.
So, those of you who have given me an address will in all likelihood be recieving a nice poster "suitable for framing" as they say.
Hope you enjoy them.
Kevin Eckhart
Santa Barbara Volkswagen

e-mail sent. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (BoostedVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostedVeeDub* »_Thanks Kevin! Once there's official word of this thing getting produced maybe we can setup a gtg with the first set of GX3's. An maybe I can find someone else with a GX3 willing to make the cross country drive back.


I'm in for a road trip back!








.


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

With all this postive talk about the GX3 nearing production, it's time for another GX3 image to get the faithful drooling....


----------



## Peloton25 (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: (CV Joint)*

Hey Kevin-
I'm not on the list, but did refer the 7th person on your list to you.







Feel free to send his poster to me.















>8^)
ER


----------



## KESBVW (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (Peloton25)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Peloton25* »_Hey Kevin-
I'm not on the list, but did refer the 7th person on your list to you.







Feel free to send his poster to me.















>8^)
ER

OK...I'll send it to the address you didn't give me


----------



## KESBVW (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (BoostedVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostedVeeDub* »_Thanks Kevin! Once there's official word of this thing getting produced maybe we can setup a gtg with the first set of GX3's. An maybe I can find someone else with a GX3 willing to make the cross country drive back.
Any word about that website they were supposed to create?

Nothing on the Website as of yet, however I was orignally told that would be in April.


----------



## FLank_Sinatra (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: (KESBVW)*

too bad it's not going to be here for this summer, huh?


----------



## jayebass (Apr 20, 2003)

*Re: GX3 Appreciation thread (bryanb5.5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bryanb5.5* »_ I would a different opinion. It just seems lika go-kart to me. Sorry. 

Have you ever driven a kart? Doesn't sound like it. 
This will likely be a blast to drive. The perfect toy for those who can afford it. I'll have no choice but to buy one.


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: GX3 Appreciation thread (jayebass)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jayebass* »_
I'll have no choice but to buy one.

It took me approximately 0.063 milliseconds after first seeing the GX3 concept car to come to that same conclusion: I have to have one.
I have not shut up about it since then!









.


----------



## jayebass (Apr 20, 2003)

*Re: GX3 Appreciation thread (CV Joint)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CV Joint* »_It took me approximately 0.063 milliseconds after first seeing the GX3 concept car to come to that same conclusion: I have to have one.

I hear ya.


----------



## Prelusion98 (Mar 29, 2000)

I want one soooooo bad, but the problem is, I don't know if I _can_ afford it. 
Full-time student with part-time job, impractical daily transportation and no garage of my own = purchase might be difficult.


----------



## Delmustator (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: (BoostedVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostedVeeDub* »_Thanks Kevin! Once there's official word of this thing getting produced maybe we can setup a gtg with the first set of GX3's. An maybe I can find someone else with a GX3 willing to make the cross country drive back.
Any word about that website they were supposed to create?

If I have to, I'll head west and make the drive back to the east side...


----------



## Delmustator (Mar 14, 2006)

I was just thinking about something I saw on the T-Rex. Hard bags! I wonder if they can be mounted along side in a similar way.
Oh well, I guess I'll be selling my 05 Boulevard.. Dang, I just bought it too.. I'll miss it... (Actually I doubt I'll miss it while I'm driving the GX3!!)
Putting a tag on this thing is gonna be interesting. Wonder where it will go?



_Modified by Delmustator at 2:12 PM 3-19-2006_


----------



## dubstarks (Dec 4, 2002)

*Re: (Delmustator)*

How many CC's is the 1.6?
my insurance needs to know for me to get a quote


_Modified by dubstarks at 12:29 AM 3-21-2006_


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (dubstarks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubstarks* »_How many CC's is the 1.4?


















Seriously.








.


----------



## dubstarks (Dec 4, 2002)

*Re: (dubstarks)*

Yup, if its a motorcycle


----------



## dubstarks (Dec 4, 2002)

*Re: (Delmustator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Delmustator* »_I was just thinking about something I saw on the T-Rex. Hard bags! I wonder if they can be mounted along side in a similar way.
_Modified by Delmustator at 2:12 PM 3-19-2006_

It's got a trunk


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (dubstarks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubstarks* »_
It's got a trunk

...and it is behind/underneath the passenger seat.

.


----------



## Delmustator (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: (CV Joint)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CV Joint* »_...and it is behind/underneath the passenger seat..

I'm already MODDING the damn thing and it's not even available yet. I've been a MOD bug victim for a while. 
I'm telling you guys.. This could easily become my year-round, daily-driver.
Of course, my wife is telling me that I've lost my mind.








But I have a plan and the GX3 is in the middle of it..


----------



## LikeFlint (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (tightapex)*

Good lord! I am away from the forum for a few days and look what has transpired! Possible prototype testing and an article from Edmunds saying it is a go. I don't know what to do with myself! I literally started patting my hands on my head ala Rain Man when I was reading all this. Too much excitement for a grown man to take. Well, almost. I love all the pictures that have been posted. Got 'em all added to my collection and going to have a hard look at them here in a bit. I guess all I have to say is pppllllleeeeaaassseeee let this all be true.


----------



## LikeFlint (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (CV Joint)*

Thanks, Kev. Man. The whole world is on this thing. And I agree with other posters who have indicated the large amount of heartbreak there would be if it got this far and then got canned.


----------



## KESBVW (Jan 11, 2006)

"We've got a GX3 feature story in the April edition of MPH magazine and a centerfold in Intersection magazine."
Direct Quote from da big boyz
Thought you all would wanna know.

Kevin Eckhart
Santa Barbara Volkswagen


----------



## F1Bob23 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (KESBVW)*

Thats what I like to see! 







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Midwest-AMG (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: (bobpearson90278)*

Shoot. Which bookstore has those magazines? I've seen the MPH one but I don't remember seing the Intersection one though.


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (BoostedVeeDub)*

I would like to officially announce my candidacy for GX3 enthusiast-hood if you all will accept application!
Not only am I interested in this vehicle from a personal standpoint, but from a "motorsport" standpoint as well. It's quite obvious that VW will be stepping into uncharted (yet incredibly exciting) territory if the GX3 reaches production, but as I consider myself to be somewhat of an out-of-the-box type of thinker, I see a great deal of potential for this vehicle in the automotive aftermarket and motorsport arenas as well.
I don't mean to profess that Forge will necessarily be offering products for the GX3 subsequently following it's release, as I can make no guarantees to that effect, but you can bet your behind that I will certainly try my hardest to make that happen.
I have been considering selling my Evo for a cheaper car for a multitude of reasons, primarily because I'm planning to buy a house or a condo in the somewhat near future, and as always, when you make plans of a financial nature, you can always count on something (either good or bad) to force a change in your plans. I most certainly view the GX3, and my almost sexual desire to own one, a good challenge to have to deal with and to aspire to, but at the same time, it will take some new strategizing to figure the situation out.
I have never owned a motorcycle of my own. Ridden them (with envy), yes, but my mortal fear of the dangers that a traditional motorcycle would typically have above and beyond that of the GX3 have always forced me to consider a bike purchase a non-issue. Since the GX3 at least appears to offer somewhat more of a reasonable option to someone like myself who "wants a motorcycle but doesn't want a motorcycle" (as I saw quoted earlier), it is at the top of my list of vehicles to own.
I will be watching for more information with a child-like eagerness, and I might even impulsively contact Kevin to add my name to his list!


----------



## dubstarks (Dec 4, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I would like to officially announce my candidacy for GX3 enthusiast-hood if you all will accept application!...............but you can bet your behind that I will certainly try my hardest to make that happen...............


*YES!*


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (dubstarks)*

So is that an automatic approval of my candidacy for enthusiast-hood?


----------



## dubstarks (Dec 4, 2002)

*Re: (dubstarks)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Cover of automotive engering
http://www.sae.org/automag/current.htm
Small feature article
http://www.sae.org/automag/glo...0.pdf



_Modified by dubstarks at 12:48 AM 3-21-2006_


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (dubstarks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubstarks* »_http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Cover of automotive engering
http://www.sae.org/automag/current.htm
Small feature article
http://www.sae.org/automag/glo...0.pdf :


The second link doesn't work for me







(but the first one does)
.


----------



## dubstarks (Dec 4, 2002)

*Re: (dubstarks)*

Try it now
http://www.sae.org/automag/glo...0.pdf


----------



## Midwest-AMG (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: (dubstarks)*

Nice article. Hopefully we'll find out soon if this thing is a go or not. I wanna start working on a GX3 enthusiast forum and maybe get a 1st gtg going as well.


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (BoostedVeeDub)*

It's probably WAY to early to say this, but I'm admittedly worried that this is how the new roll bar thingys will look on what may become the production version of the GX3.
This bar really kills the aesthetics of this vehicle:


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (dubstarks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubstarks* »_Try it now
http://www.sae.org/automag/glo...0.pdf


Thanks, that worked! Nice article with even more details on Moonraker and the GX3.
I got a little lost at this part concerning engine placement: 
_"...Power from a 1.6-L VW engine *in
front *is transmitted through a six-speed
manual transmission and a chain to the
single 18x12-in rear wheel.
The compact four-cylinder—mounted
in a transverse configuration *in the rear*—
delivers 92 kW (123 hp) at 6500 rpm and
113 lb·ft (153 N·m) at 3000 rpm...."_







So you're saying it's twin-engined, eh?









This was interesting: 
_"....Although classified as a motorcycle,
the GX3 incorporates some passenger-car
safety features. The spaceframe features
hydroformed tubes of high-strength steel
to absorb impact energy. The GX3 also
has seatbelts and roll bars, which are not
required. “We are VW, and as a car manufacturer
we want to get as much safety
in it as possible,” said Liske. “So we are
exceeding the motorcycle regulations.”
The body inners and outers are “kind
of molded together like in a Jet Ski,”
Liske said. “So it’s not just a normal
frame with panels that you attach to it.
We had to go to a completely new technology.”
The panels are made of high density
fiberglass...."_

.

.


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_It's probably WAY to early to say this, but I'm admittedly worried that this is how the new roll bar thingys will look on what may become the production version of the GX3.
This bar really kills the aesthetics of this vehicle:


I am sure the roll bars shown at the auto show are the ones you'll on a production version, not the bare-bones ones on the test mule.
Here's why I think that:
1. The VW press materials make references to the "forward leaning roll hoops" on the concept car (or words to that effect), calling attention to the design.
2. The way-cool LED taillights are built into these roll hoops, and disappear in the design when not in use..
3. A major design element in the GX3 original concept drawings were the roll hoops - even featuring a bottom section that sort of formed a triangle shape. Follow this link http://www.current.tv/pods/ride/PD03166 and you'll see an image in the flash presentation that shows a early GX3 sketch with what I'm talking about. 

.


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (CV Joint)*

I agree on all accounts but my concern was that since this "test mule" would be a newer version, or rather, a newer revision of the design, that it would indicate componentry closer to what the actual production version will have.
We'll have to see!


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I agree on all accounts but my concern was that since this "test mule" would be a newer version, or rather, a newer revision of the design, that it would indicate componentry closer to what the actual production version will have.
We'll have to see!

I disagree. I think the "training wheels" and the tacked-on extended exhaust show that the test mule is focused on engineering/testing considerations first, looks be damned. 
On the subject of looks be damned, I sure hope those pimp-O-licious Escalade wheels on the mule don't make it to production!


.


----------



## tightapex (Jan 18, 2006)

I wouldn't worry too much about the prototype's roll hoops, although I agree... the forward-leaning hoops were a significant design feature in the concept car. The designers wouldn't let that one go without a fight. I think we're just seeing an early phase in the testing.


----------



## F1Bob23 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Not only am I interested in this vehicle from a personal standpoint, but from a "motorsport" standpoint as well. It's quite obvious that VW will be stepping into uncharted (yet incredibly exciting) territory if the GX3 reaches production, but as I consider myself to be somewhat of an out-of-the-box type of thinker, I see a great deal of potential for this vehicle in the automotive aftermarket and motorsport arenas as well.

 
I am all the way with the GX3 in motorsports! Not sure how a sanctioning body would look at these cars. Maybe this is the next "Spec Miata" type racecar? I guess we'll have to find out.............


----------



## JamesC (Aug 4, 2003)

Maybe an update on the 'competition' the GX3 is unfairly placed against.
A friend has been in the Ariel Atom camp for some time now. 
Currently the car is being delivered as a KIT for your assembly and is ~$80k









-------
My wife and I have been discussing our commuting wear. I'm not sure our Aerostich's are the best option for that seating position.
We are also thinking of a peltor intercom or something like Momo's integrated communicators.


----------



## tjweiland (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: GX3 Appreciation thread (FLank_Sinatra)*

Just needs a roof, heater, AC & a stereo, and I'll buy as a acommuter vehicle...with a kick


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (JamesC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JamesC* »_...My wife and I have been discussing our commuting wear. I'm not sure our Aerostich's are the best option for that seating position.


Well, they'd deal with rain well, but you really won't need the abrasion protection they offer. I'm hoping VW sees the need and markets a line of GX3 clothing and accessories. 

_Quote, originally posted by *JamesC* »_...We are also thinking of a peltor intercom or something like Momo's integrated communicators.


There are a lot of motorcycle intercoms on the market that beat yelling. The HJC (Chatterbox) would be a good option, too. 









.


_Modified by CV Joint at 8:38 PM 3-21-2006_


----------



## phaeton (Nov 30, 2002)

I have to admit after being strongly against the GX3, I'm starting to warm to it.
While I don't think its the right product at this time(I think VWoA need a seller like the Polo) I hope the GX3 will do well for VW & VWoA.


----------



## LikeFlint (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (dubstarks)*

Me either. The first one crashed my browser; the second almost brought the computer down. No link for me


----------



## LikeFlint (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (CV Joint)*

I agree. I doubt that the roll hoops will look so dune-buggyish in production. There has been much allusion to the fact that the GX3 is much less concept than people might imagine. The design sketch seems to bear this out, with the auto show version being much tamer than the actual design concept. Almost to the point of the difference between a concept and production. There are few other changes, though, so that is encouraging. Agree about the wheels though. Though I like the look of the wheels on a Jetta Wolfsburg (which is what the front wheels look like to me), the black dual-seps rock.


----------



## Adam777 (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: (LikeFlint)*

Word from Lotus:

http://www.leftlanenews.com/20...anies/


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (Adam777)*

Vague yet informative!


----------



## F1Bob23 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: GX3 Appreciation thread (tjweiland)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tjweiland* »_Just needs a roof, heater, AC & a stereo, and I'll buy as a acommuter vehicle...with a kick








 
Exactly! Thats somthing that _needs_ to be on the production version. Or sell that option..... 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FLank_Sinatra (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: GX3 Appreciation thread (bobpearson90278)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bobpearson90278* »_ 
Exactly! Thats somthing that _needs_ to be on the production version. Or sell that option..... 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


no way, yeah, sell it as an option if they want, but I don't want it.


----------



## JamesC (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: (CV Joint)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CV Joint* »_
Well, they'd deal with rain well, but you really won't need the abrasion protection they offer. 
There are a lot of motorcycle intercoms on the market that beat yelling. The HJC (Chatterbox) would be a good option, too. 
_Modified by CV Joint at 8:38 PM 3-21-2006_


Agreed on the protection but I'm not a fan of siliconized nylon or PVC gear. We have a lot of outdoors backpacking gear but none of that is quite right either.
We own Chatterbox's and used their GMRS for about 2 years on every ride. Quality is so-so and I think a smaller coverage requirement opens up a lot more preferable options like direct wired intercom (Peltor) or short range like bluetooth. Just my opinion..or maybe we should standardize to bluetooth communicators across all GX3 owners now for our inevitable meets/drives/track days


----------



## grammarqueen (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: (KESBVW)*

First off, I actually appreciate this thing. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif It would be a hoot to drive it up here on Deer Isle. Crazy windy roads (although beware of older men driving older Ford pickups).

_Quote, originally posted by *KESBVW* »_Here's London saying it's done. 

Okay, bubble bursting time. The *channel4* web site, of which has nothing to do with Volkswagen, is assuming, yes, that right, assuming this is going to be built. Just because (a) a prototype has been seen testing at Lotus's circuit at Hethel does not mean that (b) Volkswagen will turn the GX3 into a purchasable reality. They're guessing just like everyone else. Notice they have no references to their statement (like for instance, Volkswagen).


----------



## Midwest-AMG (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: GX3 Appreciation thread (bobpearson90278)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bobpearson90278* »_ 
Exactly! Thats somthing that _needs_ to be on the production version. Or sell that option..... 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I would rather that stuff to be an option. I don't want to water down the concept with amenities like that. Although a heater would be nice.


----------



## Adam777 (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: GX3 Appreciation thread (BoostedVeeDub)*

Keep is bare bones to keep the cost down. I don't care how bare it is as long as it is cheap and fast. Low cost is the only way this thing would be a viable product for a major car manufacturer.


----------



## dubstarks (Dec 4, 2002)

*Re: GX3 Appreciation thread (Adam777)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Adam777* »_Keep is bare bones to keep the cost down. I don't care how bare it is as long as it is cheap and fast. Low cost is the only way this thing would be a viable product for a major car manufacturer. 
 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KESBVW (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (grammarqueen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *grammarqueen* »_First off, I actually appreciate this thing. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif It would be a hoot to drive it up here on Deer Isle. Crazy windy roads (although beware of older men driving older Ford pickups).
Okay, bubble bursting time. The *channel4* web site, of which has nothing to do with Volkswagen, is assuming, yes, that right, assuming this is going to be built. Just because (a) a prototype has been seen testing at Lotus's circuit at Hethel does not mean that (b) Volkswagen will turn the GX3 into a purchasable reality. They're guessing just like everyone else. Notice they have no references to their statement (like for instance, Volkswagen).


OK,
It's not just guessing on my part. I can tell you guys/girls that at this point I am very confident that the project is going forward.
So

I personally feel









Kevin Eckhart
Santa Barbara Volkswagen


----------



## LikeFlint (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (KESBVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KESBVW* »_"We've got a GX3 feature story in the April edition of MPH magazine and a centerfold in Intersection magazine."
Direct Quote from da big boyz
Thought you all would wanna know.

Kevin Eckhart
Santa Barbara Volkswagen

I went and checked out the mags. The Intersection centerfold is pretty weak, but the MPH article has some good stuff from Moonraker and a little blurb about a media ride-along VW put on. They said it drives about like a Lotus Elise. There is also an article on the Lotus Exige in there and I couldn't help but notice the similarities between the Lotus wheels and the GX3 wheels (I'd post a link, but it is all Macromedia; just go to lotuscars.com, click on Exige, then on gallery, then on the close up of the wheels, which is second down on the right). Granted, they aren't identical and the Lotus wheels are four-lug, but they look pretty much the same. Curious given the latest goings-on at the Lotus center in England, the press release, and the early rumors concerning Proton. Just thoughts. The MPH might be worth picking up for those of you who have passed the point of healthy obsession like me. Plus it is only $1.99.


----------



## LikeFlint (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (KESBVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KESBVW* »_OK,
It's not just guessing on my part. I can tell you guys/girls that at this point I am very confident that the project is going forward.
So

I personally feel









Kevin Eckhart
Santa Barbara Volkswagen

Excellent. The Channel4 thing meant little to me other than the fact that VW is serious. I also like where the testing is taking place as it fits with all the Lotus/VW speculation. Are you sure your confidence this is going forward isn't supported by some kernel of knowledge you aren't sharing?







You've not talked that confidently before and you say you aren't guessing. Come on, fessup....


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (KESBVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KESBVW* »_

OK,
It's not just guessing on my part. I can tell you guys/girls that at this point I am very confident that the project is going forward.
So

I personally feel









Kevin Eckhart
Santa Barbara Volkswagen


Keep an eye out for an e-mail from me Kevin. I have some things I'd like to discuss with you.


----------



## NewsJunkie (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: GX3 Appreciation thread (Adam777)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Adam777* »_Keep is bare bones to keep the cost down. I don't care how bare it is as long as it is cheap and fast. Low cost is the only way this thing would be a viable product for a major car manufacturer. 

Seriously...I don't think I can afford a radio and heat...
I probably couldnt afford one as it is...but I can keep hope alive, can't I?


----------



## KESBVW (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (LikeFlint)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LikeFlint* »_
Excellent. The Channel4 thing meant little to me other than the fact that VW is serious. I also like where the testing is taking place as it fits with all the Lotus/VW speculation. Are you sure your confidence this is going forward isn't supported by some kernel of knowledge you aren't sharing?







You've not talked that confidently before and you say you aren't guessing. Come on, fessup....

Can't fess, but no I haven't talked this confidently before have I?


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (KESBVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KESBVW* »_
Can't fess, but no I haven't talked this confidently before have I?









Hmmm....go back in this thread and check out Kevin's track record regarding information about the GX3. If he feels confident about the GX3's future, then I'm smiling big time!








.


----------



## tightapex (Jan 18, 2006)

Add me to the bare bones camp. Items like A/C, stereo and a roof might be costly. A heater is possible, especially if the radiator is located up front, but other than that, keep it simple.
The aftermarket could fill the void with some items. A clamshell canopy that hinged from the rollbars and covered the cockpit would be kinda cool.


----------



## fstedie (Aug 12, 2001)

*Re: (tightapex)*

Kevin,
I sent you an email, please add me to your list. I have the $$ ready to go for the minute this thing is for sale!


----------



## LikeFlint (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (LikeFlint)*

Also forgot to mention that the MPH article also indicates there is room in the engine compartment for a turbo and intercooler. Don't know how they would come to this conclusion without being told, but there it is. For all those who wanted the GX3 turbo'ed more than anything.


----------



## Midwest-AMG (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: (LikeFlint)*

All this speculation is killing me. Is there an date when you'll be able to spill the beans Kevin? The end of march is coming up quickly. Will we know before April?
On another note I'd like to know if a GX3 forum will be created on the 'Tex for this thing. Or maybe us crazy believers should gtg our own little site on our own. Mmmmm, I'm waiting for that poster. Maybe it'll have purchase info in there with it.


----------



## GHG6 (Mar 22, 2006)

I want one. I just want it, so shut up if you don't. Everything thats good about a bike w/o the bad. What else do you need?


----------



## Delmustator (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: (KESBVW)*

Guess I need to update my signature..
















Another question? I wonder if VW is going to serial number the GX3s? That would be cool if they provide build numbers.
GX3 # 0100



_Modified by Delmustator at 5:30 AM 3-23-2006_


----------



## Delmustator (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: (Delmustator)*

I also dedicated an entire forum thread to the GX3 on my website. It can be viewed here.
http://buttrynet.dyndns.org/BN...ID=22
-Del


----------



## KESBVW (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (LikeFlint)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LikeFlint* »_Also forgot to mention that the MPH article also indicates there is room in the engine compartment for a turbo and intercooler. Don't know how they would come to this conclusion without being told, but there it is. For all those who wanted the GX3 turbo'ed more than anything.









You have to know they gave a lot of thought to that and to future variants. They know people will mod these, and they also know just how big that market is (That's why they were at SEMA this past year). Look for VW to take some of that Modifying market by supplying many of the things that you traditionally would have had to go outside for.
Kevin Eckhart
Santa Barbara Volkswagen


----------



## KESBVW (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (Delmustator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Delmustator* »_
Another question? I wonder if VW is going to serial number the GX3s? That would be cool if they provide build numbers.
GX3 # 0100
_Modified by Delmustator at 5:30 AM 3-23-2006_

That's a great suggestion. I'll run that up the flagpole and see if I get a wave. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Kevin Eckhart
Santa Barbara Volkswagen


----------



## Midwest-AMG (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: (KESBVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KESBVW* »_
Look for VW to take some of that Modifying market by supplying many of the things that you traditionally would have had to go outside for.
Kevin Eckhart
Santa Barbara Volkswagen

That's only cool if I don't void my warranty when I start putting those parts on.


----------



## KESBVW (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (BoostedVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostedVeeDub* »_All this speculation is killing me. Is there an date when you'll be able to spill the beans Kevin? The end of march is coming up quickly. Will we know before April?
On another note I'd like to know if a GX3 forum will be created on the 'Tex for this thing. Or maybe us crazy believers should gtg our own little site on our own. Mmmmm, I'm waiting for that poster. Maybe it'll have purchase info in there with it.
















Dunno when I'll be able to spill it, but I have some very good intel that says yes - and it's from more than one source. As all you covert ops guys know, intel's value increases with the quality and reliability of the source. In the case of weak sources, then a situation of several independent sources saying the same thing can add to the confidence level in the information.
I want my
I want my
I want my GX3
and my magic eight ball says:
"situation looks promising"
(ok, that WASN'T one of my sources)
I know....I know....
Just keep putting the spare change into the piggy bank. You're gonna want those fun extras like the shirts/jackets/hats/gloves/brain buckets.


----------



## KESBVW (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (BoostedVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostedVeeDub* »_
That's only cool if I don't void my warranty when I start putting those parts on.









You don't void warranty's when you use genuine VDUB parts!


----------



## KESBVW (Jan 11, 2006)

Another "pointer" if you will:
http://www.autoblog.com/2006/0...uring/

Kevin Eckhart
Santa Barbara Volkswagen


----------



## borapumpkin (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: GX3 Appreciation thread (FLank_Sinatra)*

i'll buy one!


----------



## LikeFlint (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (KESBVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KESBVW* »_Another "pointer" if you will:
http://www.autoblog.com/2006/0...uring/

Kevin Eckhart
Santa Barbara Volkswagen

All good things. I like your statement on information validity. As to your sources and own personal, and founded, assertion that this is a go...what, what is this, doth a tear fall from mine eye?


----------



## glvw (Feb 17, 2006)

*Re: (LikeFlint)*

hey kevin, will the council all get a gx3 to test like the deal we had with w12 phaetons? I can just imagine all the guys driving them instead of phaetons. Have a great trip to wolfsburg be careful i hear Bill D. from long island will be on the trip bring bail money.


----------



## KESBVW (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (glvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *glvw* »_hey kevin, will the council all get a gx3 to test like the deal we had with w12 phaetons? I can just imagine all the guys driving them instead of phaetons. Have a great trip to wolfsburg be careful i hear Bill D. from long island will be on the trip bring bail money. 

With Bill going, the only thing I'm worried about is another scandal!
Hmmm.....GX3 drivers for Council.....I didn't even think of that! One way or another I'm gonna have one Gene. The guys here say you can fit a turbo on it. That'll be the first thing my shop will be doing to mine. After all, I HAVE to test it out for everyone here at Vortex and iron out all the turbo lag bugs.
Can you bail yourself outa jail in Germany? You've been to Germany with Bill before.......did you guys bail yourselves out?








Every time Bill sends me an email with an attachment I have to look over my shoulder before I can open it.








I'll try to give you a ring tomorrow.
Kevin Eckhart
Santa Barbara Volkswagen


----------



## Midwest-AMG (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: (glvw)*

I read the MPH article. Def with the $2. What I found interesting in the article was that they let the staff ride along in it. Lucky bastards!!!
Anyhow, I felt that it's wierd they would do that for a "concept" vehicle. So it seems it might be going into production? Also, why go to MPH and Intersection? How come they didn't go for the Car and Driver or Road and Track crowd? Are they all ready marketing this car their target audience already?


----------



## KESBVW (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (BoostedVeeDub)*

"So it seems it might be going into production?"
YUP. I think it's beyond a seems, but they haven't made any announcements.


----------



## dubstarks (Dec 4, 2002)

*Re: (KESBVW)*

Deposit ready, and I'm a couple blocks from the dealer 
Kevin pull the trigger and I'll be there


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (dubstarks)*

It's been text-only for a while in this thread. 
Time for reminder of what we're talking about!


----------



## Adam777 (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: (CV Joint)*

A cruel tease.


----------



## Delmustator (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: (CV Joint)*

While I'm on this VW GX3 list (patiently waiting). My online research I've found some interesting other rides.. Check this one out..
*2005 Peugeot 20Cup*


----------



## Adam777 (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: (Delmustator)*

I saw this a while ago. It looks sweet as hell, but I know the Peugeot said that there is zero cance of it being made. However, if the GX3 makes it and sells well, who knows, maybe there will be a wave of light weight 3 wheeled cars. Now that would be a world I could live with.
VW did it before with the GTI, lets do it again. I am looking fo a reason to like new VWs again.


----------



## xxxnjxxx (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: (KESBVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KESBVW* »_
The guys here say you can fit a turbo on it. That'll be the first thing my shop will be doing to mine. 
Kevin Eckhart
Santa Barbara Volkswagen

I CALL SECOND...!!! (<--That really counts, you know...!?!)






















i'm offically leaving all threads related to the GX3 for a while. 
its pretty bad when you tell youre wife (who just came home from working her 12 hr graveyard shift at the hospital...) that youve been _ tossing and turning_ all night. she asks is there something wrong with the kids, something going on at work, did she do anything...??? i tell her its nothing like that...that i just cant stand this wait for the GX3...and that i cant figure out what kind of helmets we should get...!!!






















...next thing i know...i frying pan went whizzzing by my head...!!! she says, _i got your helmet right here...!!!_
needless to say, kevin, youve got my info...pls call when you want my $$$. _I am Second!_


----------



## Peloton25 (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: (Delmustator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Delmustator* »_*2005 Peugeot 20Cup*


Couple of problems there in comparison to the GX3:
Front Engined
Front wheel drive
Looks to be quite a bit heavier
No chance for US consumption at all
>8^)
ER


----------



## Adam777 (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: (Peloton25)*

Isn't the GX3 front engined?
The 20Cup is FWD? What it the point then?


----------



## F1Bob23 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (Adam777)*

So did we ever find out if the GX3 is rear engined or front engined?


----------



## Peloton25 (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: (Adam777)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Adam777* »_Isn't the GX3 front engined?
 
I really don't think so. I just skimmed the press release and it doesn't make it clear, but if the GX3 isn't mid-engined then I am really curious how they are transferring the power from the front to the chain drive in the rear.








It would be cool to see a cut-away drawing of the chassis and drivetrain on this thing. 

_Quote »_The 20Cup is FWD? What it the point then?

It's probably still fun, but no way would it be as entertaining as the GX3 in that configuration.
>8^)
ER


_Modified by Peloton25 at 10:13 AM 3-24-2006_


----------



## Delmustator (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: (Peloton25)*

Looking at some of their other concept cars. It looked like the reused the front end and basically chopped the back end off.
It does have some sleek lines. 
BAH! I'll wait for the GX3!


----------



## Peloton25 (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: (Delmustator)*

A few more points that give me some more assurance this is mid-engined:
Having the engine over the front tires wouldn't leave much weight over the drive wheel. 
Routing the exhaust out the back would be tricky/add weight.
From what I recall when I saw it in person, the top of the nose was far too low to house an engine sitting upright. Unless they have laid the engine back at an angle, it would never fit up there.
The ducts on the side of the bodywork are likely there to feed air to the engine.
>8^)
ER


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (Peloton25)*

The GX3 is mid-engined. It's got a 1.6 liter Polo GTI engine & gearbox sitting behind the passenger compartment. What it doesn't have (but isn't missed at all) is a differential. Output from the transmission goes to a sprocket to drive the chain.

The GX3's engine breathes through a grille between the twin roll hoops, see below:
















.



_Modified by CV Joint at 5:55 PM 3-24-2006_


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

*Re: (CV Joint)*

come on kevin, give us the news soon. when i read it i'm going to my dealership to be the 1st on the list here in Phoenix.


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

Here's what you'd see just as you climb into a GX3.








That steering wheel is just plain sexy! Notice the start/stop button under the hub, and the twin turn signal buttons ready for your left and right thumbs. The cut-out at the 6 o'clock position is the coolest design detail.


----------



## KESBVW (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (VR6 NRG)*

I'm off to Germany - I'll get in touch when I get back!
Kevin Eckhart
Santa Barbara Volkswagen


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (KESBVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KESBVW* »_I'm off to Germany - I'll get in touch when I get back!
Kevin Eckhart
Santa Barbara Volkswagen

Have a safe, _productive_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif , and fun trip!







.
Let 'em know what we want!


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (CV Joint)*

Could this GX3 be _grinning_ because good news might be on the way?
I sure hope so.


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (CV Joint)*

My fast is a GX3!


----------



## Good1Spd (Oct 12, 2003)

lol


----------



## stone (Mar 23, 1999)

*Re: GX3 Appreciation thread (FLank_Sinatra)*

Built it.. I will be one of the first online.. VW has become a boring line so spice it up guys


----------



## Delmustator (Mar 14, 2006)

I hope the folks at VW is reading this thread!
They said 'Drivers Wanted,, Seriously!'
Now you have us standing in line with our cash in hand. We've stepped up, now VW needs to do the same.


----------



## Midwest-AMG (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: (Delmustator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Delmustator* »_They said 'Drivers Wanted,, Seriously!'

With that said, I'm very curious to know how many people were on Kevin's list. Or even the interest that VW had gathered. Most people I run into seeing it for the first time say they would love to see thr GX3 make it into production.


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: (BoostedVeeDub)*

I want one... maybe two...


----------



## Midwest-AMG (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: (JUS_GT_EYEZ)*

OH SNAP! I just got my poster!!! It looks pretty cool. Thanks Kevin. I'm considering getting it framed. It's has a little crack on the surface cause the paper that it's printed on it so thick. Ohhh it's sweet. Once I get it unrolled and stuff I'll post a pic for you guys if you haven't recieved yours yet.


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (BoostedVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostedVeeDub* »_... Once I get it unrolled and stuff I'll post a pic for you guys if you haven't recieved yours yet.

Please do! Mine hasn't arrived yet and I'm dying to see it. Is it one of the images that were in the official GX3 press release, or something different?

EDIT: Oh, and can you please tell me the dimensions of the poster? I definitely will be getting mine framed and I want to get an early start on frame options.
.


_Modified by CV Joint at 5:51 PM 3-27-2006_


----------



## Midwest-AMG (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: (CV Joint)*

I left it at work on my desk to flatten out a bit. It was rolled so tight in the tube and the paper is so thick I didn't wanna risk damaging it.








I'm pretty sure this is the pic used but I really don't remember. There's a few similar shots of the rear.
Anyhow the dimensions are a little odd. It's a wide poster. It's a matte finish so make sure your hands are clean. And off to the left is a GX3 logo in a glossy varnish making it pretty neat looking. In the bottom right is a Drivers Wanted... Seriously. logo. I'll get you some pics and dimensions when I get into the office tommorrow.


----------



## vwtech5000 (Mar 11, 2005)

*Dealer/Tech/Sales GX3 questions, please...*

in relating to another post I stated on this forum, I have a couple of questions regarding how likely their dealership would sell the GX3.
1. Since it is likely to require a motorcycle license to drive, how many Techs, sales associates, porters, and detail techs are going to go out of their way (and expense) to get a license?
2. A plethora of special tools, racks, and lifts may be needed to service a GX3. How likely is it that your dealer would buy all of the necessary equipment and therefore bother at all with selling the GX3? I know that Phaeton required a lot of expensive equipment/ tools for a dealer to purchase and they never made their money back.
I eagerly await the GX3 ( I already contacted my local dealer about a deposit) but am keeping a skeptical attitude until i actually have the keys to one in my hand.


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: Dealer/Tech/Sales GX3 questions, please... (vwtech5000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwtech5000* »_in relating to another post I stated on this forum, I have a couple of questions regarding how likely their dealership would sell the GX3.
1. Since it is likely to require a motorcycle license to drive, how many Techs, sales associates, porters, and detail techs are going to go out of their way (and expense) to get a license?


I think you make some good points, but a motorcycle license will only be needed to drive on public roads, and then it will not be needed in every state (apparently a California loophole exempts drivers of 3-wheeled motorcycles from the motorcycle endorsement requirement). GX3's would not be sold in mass quantities, and most people who buy will probably do so without ever getting the chance to test drive (I know I don't need a test drive to decide if I want one), so you can take salespeople out of the mix of technically needing to drive one. As I understand the roles of porters and detail techs, they don't really need to drive off of dealership property. That leaves Techs, and I would bet there will be one or two techs in each dealership will either already have a motorcycle license, or be motivated enough to get one in order to drive a GX3 as part of their jobs. 

_Quote, originally posted by *vwtech5000* »_2. A plethora of special tools, racks, and lifts may be needed to service a GX3. How likely is it that your dealer would buy all of the necessary equipment and therefore bother at all with selling the GX3? I know that Phaeton required a lot of expensive equipment/ tools for a dealer to purchase and they never made their money back.


Sounds like you know more than me about this, but as simple a vehicle as it is, I would guess using a lift would be the biggest issue. Perhaps VWoA could make the necessary tools attractively priced (i.e. eat part of the cost) and write it off as a necessary expense in bringing the GX3 halo vehicle to market?

_Quote, originally posted by *vwtech5000* »_ I eagerly await the GX3 ( I already contacted my local dealer about a deposit) but am keeping a skeptical attitude until i actually have the keys to one in my hand.

Well, I guess we all are a little skeptical (some more than others







) until we hear the official word on whether it will be produced or not. The idea of making the GX3 is a very radical thing for a car company to do, and just the audacious nature of actually doing something so wild and different will keep people talking for years.

.


----------



## jayebass (Apr 20, 2003)

*Re: Dealer/Tech/Sales GX3 questions, please... (CV Joint)*

Regarding porters, bell hops, etc. you likely shouldn't buy this car if you don't already have something else you can drive everyday. Its a toy car that is not meant to be the only car somebody can barely afford.


_Modified by jayebass at 3:29 AM 3-30-2006_


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: Dealer/Tech/Sales GX3 questions, please... (jayebass)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jayebass* »_Regarding porters, bell hops, etc. you likely shouldn't buy this car if you don't already have something else you can drive everyday. Its a toy car that is not meant to be the only car somebody can barely afford.


I think the previous mention of "porters" meant the employees at a car dealership whose job is to shuffle vehicles around, clean cars, run errands, track inventory, prepare cars for pickup, etc.
And I agree with you that a GX3 would most likely be a second or third car, probably not an ideal primary car. 
.


----------



## Paullubitz (Mar 30, 2006)

I see it and I'll buy it. Someone will make an aftermarket top (hard or soft) which will serve to justify it to millions of wives/girlfriends. It will sell over 150k units in the first year and spawn an accesory industry bigger than the ipod did. Look for the racing series. We'll see it being dragged behing recreation vehicles and sporting racks holding surfboards, kayaks, and bicycles. How about a mini-trailer for rallyes and tailgating? The question is, do they have the guts to do it?


----------



## vwtech5000 (Mar 11, 2005)

*definitions and roles of auto sales industry*

let me add to my last post the roles that various jobs in auto sales entail:
1. Techs - diagnose and repair vehicles. They absolutely need to drive on public roads and as with all new VW vehicles will be offered VW Training classes on the GX3. A few techs already have motorcycle licenses but keep in mind a dealership auto tech position is not generally known for high pay or short hours. One will need to spend moneyand time on a license most will only use for work. A lot of techs might complain enough for a dealer to pick up the cost (but good luck on that one).
2. Sales - VW Sales are also offered VW Training classes and absolutely must be able to drive the GX3 on public roads.
3. Porter/Lot Tech/Car Wash workers- these guys move cars around the lot, take the cars out to fill up on gas, wash the cars after service, and often do general grunt work around the dealership (taking out trash, etc). Since getting gas involves driving on public roads, a license is obviously necessary. Also the dealership's insurance company may demand that any driver of the GX3 be licensed whether they are on the dealer's lot or on public roads.
4. Detail -these guys detail the car when the car is prepped and sold. They may be about the only guys that don't need to drive the GX3 on public roads but still the dealer's insurance may demand they cannot even move the GX3 around the lot unless they are licensed.
I think these difficulties are not that hard to overcome but still finding a dealer that will sell and maintain the GX may not be as simple as even finding a Phaeton dealer. Luckily I live in CT and there are VW dealers everywhere so chances are I will not have a problem. But someone living in Boise might be a different story.


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: definitions and roles of auto sales industry (vwtech5000)*

One thing to consider in that regard is that, similar to the Phaeton, many dealerships may only have 1, maybe 2 technicians who will be servicing the GX3. In may cases these techs will likely be VW Master techs.
At the dealership I used to work at, there are 2 Master techs, only one of which was certified to work on the Phaeton.
He saw the service on the car from it being pulled into the dealerships lot, to handing the keys over to the customer when the service was completed.
Since we also have no idea at this point as to possible production volume for the GX3, who knows what will happen.


----------



## xxxnjxxx (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: (KESBVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KESBVW* »_I'm off to Germany - I'll get in touch when I get back!
Kevin Eckhart
Santa Barbara Volkswagen

just got my poster, Kevin. THANK YOU. not going to frame it just yet. when we get the "green light"...that's when i'll feel good about framing it. without the "green light", it would only be a framed pic of "what could have been"...








btw-got the "green light" to pick mine up in SB with wifey...then drive it back to Nor*Cal...


----------



## jcsilver (Mar 30, 2006)

FYI - I just took the Motorcycle Safety Course last weekend in hopes that the GX3 is green-lighted. (Well worth the money in case you are wondering.)


----------



## vuu16v (Jul 18, 2001)

*Re: GX3 Appreciation thread (Liquid1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Liquid1.8T* »_Youre on your own.

Ditto. Just step up and get a motorcycle. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwtech5000 (Mar 11, 2005)

*I was waiting*

I was waiting to get an m class license when we had offical word that the GX3 was in the dealer order system.


----------



## Peloton25 (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: I was waiting (vwtech5000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwtech5000* »_ I was waiting to get an m class license when we had offical word that the GX3 was in the dealer order system.

Are you certain that the GX3 will require that you have the special license in your state? 
The one challenge I was thinking of was delivery of these to dealerships. Most automotive carriers/transporters are not designed to handle a vehicle with a center wheel supporting either end of it. Enclosed carriers with a flat floor and loading surface could be used, but that would increase costs.
I was also thinking about the challenge of getting one in the air on a standard vehicle lift in the dealership service department and had an idea of using a cross beam in the rear which could attach to the jacking points on the lift and run under the back end of the chassis, leaving the rear wheel hanging in the air. 
Hopefully VW is thinking of, and solving, these challenges on their own. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
>8^)
ER


----------



## jayebass (Apr 20, 2003)

*Re: Dealer/Tech/Sales GX3 questions, please... (CV Joint)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CV Joint* »_I think the previous mention of "porters" meant the employees at a car dealership whose job is to shuffle vehicles around, clean cars, run errands, track inventory, prepare cars for pickup, etc.
And I agree with you that a GX3 would most likely be a second or third car, probably not an ideal primary car. 
.

Oh...ok.


----------



## F1Bob23 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: Dealer/Tech/Sales GX3 questions, please... (jayebass)*

I know when I get mine its going to be the daily! My van is aging http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif , the Merkurs are hopless but awesome







, the Fox just keeps wanting parts







, the Renaults are French







, and the truck is getting old but bulletproof http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . So I need something NEW and COOL!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwtech5000 (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: I was waiting (Peloton25)*

Yeah, I guess it could be as simple as sliding a couple of special cross beams under the GX3 jacking points to adapt it to a standard lift. But the alignment rack and delivery trucks are another story.


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: I was waiting (vwtech5000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwtech5000* »_ I was waiting to get an m class license when we had offical word that the GX3 was in the dealer order system.

You post freaked me out a little. 
Let me explain: It can be misinterpreted as telling us what you were doing at a particular point in time _(waiting to get a M license)_ when an event happened _(you got official word that the GX3 was in the dealer order system)_. 
I actually thought for a moment that the GX3 had become available in the dealer order system by reading that.















Then I re-read it.









This would have prevented my heart attack (and then my heartbreak): 
"I _am_ waiting to get an m class license _until _ we _receive_ official word that the GX3 _is_ in the dealer order system."

There.









.


_Modified by CV Joint at 10:49 PM 3-30-2006_


----------



## Good1Spd (Oct 12, 2003)

yea i mis-read that too


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (Good1Spd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Good1Spd* »_yea i mis-read that too

Made for an exciting moment, didn't it?








Followed by a kind of emptiness.









.


----------



## KeithVH (Mar 25, 1999)

*Re: (CV Joint)*

LOL! I love this thread. It's like waiting to see if your parents bought you that bike that you really really really really wanted for Christmas.














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: (KeithVH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KeithVH* »_ It's like waiting to see if your parents bought you that bike that you really really really really wanted for Christmas.














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

parents? you mean there really isnt a santa?


----------



## JamesC (Aug 4, 2003)

I'm emjoying all the false authority detraction in these threads!
"get a bike instead"
"you'll be run over"
"it should have been a Polo GTi"
If this becomes the first production project for Moonraker who is saying it's their last!?
Expand the envelope then dive in.


----------



## vwtech5000 (Mar 11, 2005)

*moonraker projects*

I read an article that clearly implied the GX3 was only one of many projects they were working on. I have a feeling that the GX3 was the quickest and easiest to bring to market since the Moonraker project is not that old.


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

Dang, I still don't have my poster! And I'm all ready to shop for a frame this weekend. 
Kevin?
Hey, when does he get back to the US? I've got my fingers crossed that he can tell us some good news from Germany.

.


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (CV Joint)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CV Joint* »_Dang, I still don't have my poster! And I'm all ready to shop for a frame this weekend. 


Guess what I got today? Thank you very much Kevin! 
And for those of you wondering, the poster size is 18" X 36". 
.


----------



## Midwest-AMG (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: (CV Joint)*

That's great! Now I'm just waiting for word about the GX3 going through. I was at the APR BBQ and the guy there mentioned they were working with VW and that VW mentioned they're trying to get back to the enthusiasts. I'm not sure what that means for us GX3 folk but it's good news anyways.


----------



## kuklaki (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: (BoostedVeeDub)*

Kevin, what a pleasant suprise to have received the poster. It *will* be framed very soon, and I look forward to meeting you in person when I take delivery of my new GX3


----------



## Good1Spd (Oct 12, 2003)

got mine a week ago or so.
Thanks Kevin. I hope to hang it in the garage one day


----------



## Wolfsburg_Turbo (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: (Good1Spd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TFS* »_ I know something that would be more cool, a Polo GTI in my driveway. I think they should work on that first, then play with their toys.
It's very cool, I won't deny it and I certainly wouldn't turn down the chance to drive one but c'mon talk about a small market segment. 

I agree with him... polo GTI would be pretty cool


----------



## OrangePeel Red (Feb 3, 2006)

I think there would be a whole legality issue here. It's basically a go cart. The gx would be very dangerous, more so than a motorcycle, simply because other cars and drivers would not be able to see you. At least with a bike you are visible. Could you imagine a gx whipping in and out of traffic on the highway? Than an SUV decides to change lanes? Splat... No more gx.


----------



## Midwest-AMG (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: (Wolfsburg_Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wolfsburg_Turbo* »_
I agree with him... polo GTI would be pretty cool

You guys are like a broken record. Polo... Blah Blah Blah... Polo... Blah Blah Blah...
You would think a company as large as VW would be able to do more than one thing. Go figure! There is already news that a Polo is being slated for the US.


----------



## Midwest-AMG (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: (OrangePeel Red)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OrangePeel Red* »_I think there would be a whole legality issue here. It's basically a go cart. The gx would be very dangerous, more so than a motorcycle, simply because other cars and drivers would not be able to see you. At least with a bike you are visible. Could you imagine a gx whipping in and out of traffic on the highway? Than an SUV decides to change lanes? Splat... No more gx.

I would think it's actually much safer than a motorcycle. Some people have a different perspective I suppose but since the GX3 is larger than a motercycle you would think it would be easier to see. 
Yes I can imagine a GX3 in traffic and how much fun it would be to drive a vehicle that handles like a go-cart. How about we just stop making motorcycles and end ALL ideas of vehicles smaller than an SUV? As a matter of fact I think we should all just play it safe and make cars as large as SUV's. The existing cars should have lift kits on them to make them more visable.








Just because SUV's are on the road doesn't mean you should end someone's right to own a smaller vehicle. I think many people's cherished Polo's would be splattered just as easy as a GX3 thanks to a careless SUV driver.
I hope VW chooses to pursue this vehicle over the individuals here that have no sesne of imagination and no urge to be different. Thank God you guys weren't around when they made the automobile. We'd be rolling around in big huge steel traps.


----------



## Delmustator (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: (OrangePeel Red)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OrangePeel Red* »_I think there would be a whole legality issue here. It's basically a go cart. The gx would be very dangerous, more so than a motorcycle, simply because other cars and drivers would not be able to see you. At least with a bike you are visible. Could you imagine a gx whipping in and out of traffic on the highway? Than an SUV decides to change lanes? Splat... No more gx.

OPR, The last SUV I owned weighed in at close to 8000 lbs or more. If I decided to change lanes and you were nowhere in those barn door mirrors. You could be in a full size car and your still gonna get splat.
Also, I've been riding motorcycles for more than 25 years. I've been run off the road, cut off, flipped off, and pissed off. I've even had road rash a few times. All the time with my halogens burning bright. It does not matter how big or small the bike is (or car for that matter). When people don't pay attention, or just don't care. There is not much that you can do. 
At least in the GX3, my chances of getting road rash are reduced. It adds more protection to me and my passenger than any bike can offer.
Rule #1 - Always lookout for the other driver! I'm not worried about what I am doing. It's the mini-van mom with a cell phone in her ear and trying to put some crap on her eye lashes going down the road at 70 mph that gets my road rage going. Let's face it, some people drive in a coma.








I had a lady pull out in front of me the other day and then wave like she was thanking me for not slamming into her. My crusier has (3) headlights that are brighter than most cars or trucks and she still pulled out anyway.
I think the GX3 is a safer option than any motorcycle. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
My 2 cents..


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (Delmustator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Delmustator* »_
OPR, The last SUV I owned weighed in at close to 8000 lbs or more. If I decided to change lanes and you were nowhere in those barn door mirrors. You could be in a full size car and your still gonna get splat.
Also, I've been riding motorcycles for more than 25 years. I've been run off the road, cut off, flipped off, and pissed off. I've even had road rash a few times. All the time with my halogens burning bright. It does not matter how big or small the bike is (or car for that matter). When people don't pay attention, or just don't care. There is not much that you can do. 
At least in the GX3, my chances of getting road rash are reduced. It adds more protection to me and my passenger than any bike can offer.
Rule #1 - Always lookout for the other driver! I'm not worried about what I am doing. It's the mini-van mom with a cell phone in her ear and trying to put some crap on her eye lashes going down the road at 70 mph that gets my road rage going. Let's face it, some people drive in a coma.








I had a lady pull out in front of me the other day and then wave like she was thanking me for not slamming into her. My crusier has (3) headlights that are brighter than most cars or trucks and she still pulled out anyway.
I think the GX3 is a safer option than any motorcycle. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
My 2 cents..


I have to agree 100%.
Regardless of how much safer the GX3 may or may not be in comparison to a "traditional" motorcycle, you're going to be injured (or worse) if someone in ANY kind of other vehicle hits you.
That's the chance you have to take and the vast majority of us are willing to take that risk under certain circumstances. (meaning not all of us will be using the GX3 as a daily driver in high traffic conditions)
The same risk is assumed when riding a "traditional" motorcycle. 
Since there are no crash test standards to be met, there is no measured benchmark to determine the level of safety of a motorcycle anyway (of which the GX3 will be classified as). Since the GX3 will be classified as a motorcycle as well, you must be willing to wear and/or use all of the necessary and standard safety equipment associated with a "traditional" motorcycle in order to protect yourself that much more in addition to being aware of your surroundings.
Edit:
Also, the GX3 provides no more of a liability (legally speaking) than a "traditional" motorcycle, particularly under the scenario mentioned.
If the operators of the GX3 and another motor vehicle happen to be involved in a collision, the officers involved in writing up a police report will still look at the scene in the same manner and consider all variables before making their decision as to who is at fault. The design of the GX3 has no bearing on "fault" in an accident.



_Modified by [email protected] at 12:34 PM 4-3-2006_


----------



## LikeFlint (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Agree also. There were some stats about the size of the GX3 posted in here a while ago. For comparison the stats were put side-by-side with the Mini. If the stats are accurate, the GX3 is a bit longer and wider than a Mini. Lower height, granted, but it's about the size of cars already on the roads. You just have to watch out for the morons. I had a lady almost smash me in my Jetta while she tried to maneuver he ginormous Navigator out of these tiny Maryland parking spots all while displaying what seemed to be an adament desire no matter the consequences to never put her phone down under any circumstances. I almost get crushed or forced off the road all the time anyway. At least the GX3 is alot faster than my Jetta and can pull 1.25 Gs. It is all about the other driver. You just gotta stay aware and have fun with what you have. That's why no radio; it's all about the driving and that is what appeals to me. 
Man I wish Kevin would get back and tell us what transpired in Germany. Has anyone looked for the GX3 web site rumored to be coming in April? I haven't yet, but I'll probabyl give it a shot after I get some errands taken care of.


_Modified by LikeFlint at 1:50 PM 4-3-2006_


----------



## JamesC (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: (OrangePeel Red)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OrangePeel Red* »_The gx would be very dangerous, more so than a motorcycle, simply because other cars and drivers would not be able to see you

No worries OrangePeel, we'll all use a:


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

Kevin? 
News from Germany?
Bueller? 
Bueller?

.


----------



## Midwest-AMG (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: (CV Joint)*

He must have recieved bad news from Germany. Or he got his own GX3 while he's over there and has forgotten about us.

I feel so neglected.


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (BoostedVeeDub)*

Does anyone even know when he was supposed to return? 
Maybe he's still there and will be bringing back some REALLY good news! 
Keep the hope!


----------



## WannaGTIiDO (Jul 20, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

So, polos have 1.4L's right? and you can fit a 1.8T in a polo right? what do you think the chances of squeezing a 1.8T in a GX3 are


----------



## TomSwift (Oct 12, 2001)

*Re: (WannaGTIiDO)*

After the warranty is done that sounds like a fun project


----------



## dubstarks (Dec 4, 2002)

*Re: (TomSwift)*

I stopped in the dealer last week he should be back in the next couple of days


----------



## F1Bob23 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (dubstarks)*

Just got my GX3 cd in the mail. Thanks Kevin! 
I hope there will be good news when Kevin returns........


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (bobpearson90278)*

Ok, so what did I miss? 
Where did I have to sign up for a poster or a CD?
I'm not trying to be greedy or anything, but I'm all for free stuff!








Am I too late?


----------



## Adam777 (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

email Kevin. If he is out, I can send you a CD. I was sent 2 for some reason.


----------



## KESBVW (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (Adam777)*

I've got more press CD's. If you need another - or you haven't yet recieved one just drop me an email.
[email protected]
Oh hey....did you all miss me? I'm baaaaack!
Wanna know what I found out???
Kevin Eckhart
Santa Barbara Volkswagen


----------



## LikeFlint (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (KESBVW)*

Why torture people? That is just mean! BTW, got the poster. Awesome, thanks. Still haven't seen the DVD; that was try two!


----------



## KESBVW (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (LikeFlint)*

James - is that you? No CD???
OK. Another goes out in the morning.
Here's the unofficial/official on the GX3. It's not totally signed off yet, but it's nearly so. There are some logistical issues such as how to ship to dealers and a few other details to work out. I don't want to say who the quote was from, but it was a VERY high ranking official who told me it was 98% done. There is another meeting on it in Wolfsburg mid April that should button things up even further, if not completely. I personally asked Dr. Bernhard to bring this vehicle, and he has the comments and Names/Addresses of those here at VW Vortex. He was smiling pretty broadly when I said "let me say just one more thing before you go, GX3, GX3, GX3". Ok....maybe I had lied to him. It was only one thing, but I did say it three times.
It's probably about as green a light as we are going to get. It's the first time I've heard more than an 80% from a high ranking officer, and the air is pretty thin where this guy stands on VW's organizational chart.
Hope all is well with you all. I'm still reeling from Jet Lag. I don't understand how these guys do it all the time.
I'm gearing up for the GX3.

Kevin Eckhart
Santa Barbara Volkswagen

P.S. I also have a new friend who tells me he'll keep me updated.


----------



## KESBVW (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (BoostedVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostedVeeDub* »_He must have recieved bad news from Germany. Or he got his own GX3 while he's over there and has forgotten about us.

I feel so neglected.









I'd NEVER forget you guys!
B.T.W. That was terrific news I just spit out. The fact that it's still moving forward with so much momentum and they are working on things like how to get it to dealers (Crate, Cargo carrier, etc) says that this project is on the fast track to producton. I found out some other things that I absolutely can't spill - but PLEASE understand that this is ALL good news.


----------



## JamesC (Aug 4, 2003)

Hi Kevin,
This 'James' has received two CD's and two posters. I've passed the extra set onto another worthy recipient with a post script of their origin.
Thanks again for all the GX3 support, bits and encouragement!
James in Dallas


----------



## JamesC (Aug 4, 2003)

CV,
I think you'll probably be looking for something similar?
http://www.fastraceproducts.co...7.htm


----------



## LikeFlint (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (KESBVW)*

'Tis me. Like the actor. I'll be looking for it. Thanks. I don't know what the issue is. The post at my last address stank, so I could have believed it there, but here it has been really good. 
That is excellent news! I am almost at a loss for words. I can see how there would be issues to work out, but 98% is really close to a done deal. I can't even express how I feel about this. One word (and I quote my mom to my wife's displeasure): flabbergasted. Can you imagine the sack it takes to greenlight (or almost greenlight) something like this for American production? I mean it is completely brilliant and will likely exceed all expectations for sales performance, but still. Just awesome. Now bring the wheels!










_Modified by LikeFlint at 4:17 PM 4-4-2006_


----------



## KESBVW (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (LikeFlint)*

Are you James of Baltimore, MD. ?
Kevin E.
_Quote, originally posted by *LikeFlint* »_Why torture people? That is just mean! BTW, got the poster. Awesome, thanks. Still haven't seen the DVD; that was try two!


----------



## KESBVW (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (LikeFlint)*

Got it Mr. Actor. It's addressed and will go out in the post in the morning as it's too late today.
Looks like I sent your's to James C. of Texas......twice!
SORRY FOR THE MIXUP.
Yeah....the GX3 is that close. We'll see what happens mid April, but I doubt that they'll let me say 100% even if it is. They'll want that thunder to themselves - and I don't blame them one bit. 
I got to see several future products (the actual reason I was invited to Wolfsburg in the first place). Cool stuff.....really cool. VW fans are going to be very happy that Wolfgang left Daimler Chrysler and came to VW. Very happy indeed.
Hmmmm I guess I better start pumping them for the proper shirts, jackets, gloves, boots, and helmets, eh? Ooooh and tonneau cover, and windscreen and and and......................








Kevin Eckhart
Santa Barbara Volkswagen


----------



## FLank_Sinatra (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: (KESBVW)*

wonderful news there!! keep it up 007!


----------



## dubstarks (Dec 4, 2002)

*Re: (KESBVW)*

Kevin no poster yet, if you got any left I can swing by and pick one up 
Great news http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
and Thanks on behalf of all of us for the effort your putting in we appreciate it 








Sorry abut the stripe on the GTI hope you weren't to attached to it


----------



## Midwest-AMG (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: (KESBVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KESBVW* »_Oh hey....did you all miss me? I'm baaaaack!
Wanna know what I found out???
Kevin Eckhart
Santa Barbara Volkswagen

Does a dog have hair on his butt? Hell yeah! That's some good news Kevin. Hopefully things will get hashed out and we can get the word.
They've kinda put this so far out into the public that they'll produce this if there is demand, I would imagine they really need to push this one on the principal alone. I think it's the right time for a concept like this. I believe the world is ready for a 3 wheeled vehicle even if they know it or not.


----------



## KESBVW (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (dubstarks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubstarks* »_Kevin no poster yet, if you got any left I can swing by and pick one up 
Great news http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
and Thanks on behalf of all of us for the effort your putting in we appreciate it 








Sorry abut the stripe on the GTI hope you weren't to attached to it










Stop by and I'll save one for you Charlie.


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (KESBVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KESBVW* »_
....Here's the unofficial/official on the GX3. It's not totally signed off yet, but it's nearly so. There are some logistical issues such as how to ship to dealers and a few other details to work out. I don't want to say who the quote was from, but it was a VERY high ranking official who told me it was 98% done. There is another meeting on it in Wolfsburg mid April that should button things up even further, if not completely. I personally asked Dr. Bernhard to bring this vehicle, and he has the comments and Names/Addresses of those here at VW Vortex. He was smiling pretty broadly when I said "let me say just one more thing before you go, GX3, GX3, GX3". Ok....maybe I had lied to him. It was only one thing, but I did say it three times.
It's probably about as green a light as we are going to get. It's the first time I've heard more than an 80% from a high ranking officer, and the air is pretty thin where this guy stands on VW's organizational chart.
Hope all is well with you all. I'm still reeling from Jet Lag. I don't understand how these guys do it all the time.
I'm gearing up for the GX3.

Kevin Eckhart
Santa Barbara Volkswagen

P.S. I also have a new friend who tells me he'll keep me updated.


WOOOO HOOOO!!!!!














Yes! Good news indeed. 
Welcome back Kevin. Could you tell we missed you (and your insight)?
The waiting is killing me, but I'll survive somehow. 
Does it look like the GX3 might happen within 2006? Early 2007 perhaps?
.


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (CV Joint)*

Page 18 ownage!








This is seriously good news.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I don't think we can express enough gratitude to you, Kevin, for spilling what can only be considered "insider information" to us. The simple fact and gesture that you've done so speaks volumes about yourself.








By the way, did you ever receive my e-mail? Never saw a reply. Just curious.


_Modified by [email protected] at 9:34 PM 4-4-2006_


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

Time to celebrate with a GX3 photo!


----------



## tightapex (Jan 18, 2006)

Fantastic news! Rockin' baby!


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

*Re: (tightapex)*

glad to see that i will own another VW
thanks for all the hard work Kevin, and i love my poster


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (JamesC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JamesC* »_ 
CV,
I think you'll probably be looking for something similar?
http://www.fastraceproducts.co...7.htm

That's cool (pun intended!







)
Can you imagine climbing out of a GX3 with a helmet on, carrying the cool pack with all the hoses hookup to you? You'd look like an astronaut.








No doubt that driving a GX3, unlike riding a motorcycle, takes you (mostly) out of the wind stream. Good when it is cold weather, bad when it is hot. 

.


----------



## Good1Spd (Oct 12, 2003)

v dub in the haus.
this is some great news. Can't wait for mine!


----------



## KESBVW (Jan 11, 2006)

He'd surprise me if it got here in '06. I'd say '07 for sure - but remember....it's not 100% yet. Still, I like the odds at 98% done!


----------



## JamesC (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: (CV Joint)*

Hi CV,
I was thinking just the shirt and prob just for the commute home. 
I'm going to get more serious about gearing up for this thing


----------



## veedubBiker (Nov 20, 2002)

'07....sweet, just in time for me to get out of grad school and get a good paying job....and guess what my first new toy will be


----------



## Delmustator (Mar 14, 2006)

I'm curious.. Is the prototype GX3 being shown at any East Coast car shows soon? The wife wants to give it a hands-on inspection..


----------



## LikeFlint (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (KESBVW)*

07 is better than never. Also gives me some time to try to beg borrow or steal enough to at least put a chunk down on one.


----------



## LikeFlint (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (KESBVW)*

That would be me. I am James of Baltimore. Couldn't be JamesC. That was taken by another GX3 lover. So I chose to be In Like Flint.


_Modified by LikeFlint at 6:20 PM 4-5-2006_


----------



## LikeFlint (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (KESBVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KESBVW* »_Got it Mr. Actor. It's addressed and will go out in the post in the morning as it's too late today.
Looks like I sent your's to James C. of Texas......twice!
SORRY FOR THE MIXUP.
Yeah....the GX3 is that close. We'll see what happens mid April, but I doubt that they'll let me say 100% even if it is. They'll want that thunder to themselves - and I don't blame them one bit. 
I got to see several future products (the actual reason I was invited to Wolfsburg in the first place). Cool stuff.....really cool. VW fans are going to be very happy that Wolfgang left Daimler Chrysler and came to VW. Very happy indeed.
Hmmmm I guess I better start pumping them for the proper shirts, jackets, gloves, boots, and helmets, eh? Ooooh and tonneau cover, and windscreen and and and......................








Kevin Eckhart
Santa Barbara Volkswagen

No worries. I'll be looking for it. Sounds awesome. What other tricks do they have up their sleeves? Yeah. I wondr if they will market a whole line of GX3 gear? It would be cool if the driver's helmet was included with a unique GX3 paint scheme. It would be exclusive (unless they sold them openly instead of only to GX3 drivers).


----------



## vwtech5000 (Mar 11, 2005)

*3-legged FAST*

in regards to accessories, any chance on a 3-legged FAST for Gx3 buyers?


----------



## LikeFlint (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (Delmustator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Delmustator* »_I'm curious.. Is the prototype GX3 being shown at any East Coast car shows soon? The wife wants to give it a hands-on inspection..

Maybe New York. It's at the Javits Convention Center 14-23 April. The EOS will probably be. I would think there is a better than average chance of it showing, but you never know.


----------



## F1Bob23 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (LikeFlint)*

'07-I have some time to save some $$$$! Can't wait! 
And I can use most of my karting gear!








Thanks Kevin! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tightapex (Jan 18, 2006)

'07 timing is good for us as well. The wife and I will appreciate the time to save.
A line of GX3 apparel is a great idea... probably a given if the marketing folks have any say.


----------



## kafercup (Sep 17, 2000)

*Re: (KESBVW)*

OMG, this is awesome news!!! 98% makes me smile


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: (tightapex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tightapex* »_'07 timing is good for us as well. The wife and I will appreciate the time to save.
A line of GX3 apparel is a great idea... probably a given if the marketing folks have any say.

ditto... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 32Panels (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (JUS_GT_EYEZ)*

I can hardly contain my excitement!!


----------



## eurospeed (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: (KESBVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KESBVW* »_He'd surprise me if it got here in '06. I'd say '07 for sure - but remember....it's not 100% yet. Still, I like the odds at 98% done!

Welcome back, Kevin! Thanks for the update. The GX3 news is definitely exciting to hear.








(PS - I would love a poster if you have any left. Lemme know if you need me to resend my address. Thanks!)


----------



## dubstarks (Dec 4, 2002)

*Re: (kafercup)*

Thanks for the poster Kevin looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*It's all in the details...*

Time for another GX3 photo!
I love the little fenders sitting on top of the front wheels. The look like they have been designed to be as small as possible to hug the wheels. And the super cool LED turn signal strip on top of the fender is really trick. It has got to great to drive a GX3 and be able to watch wheel move up and down and turn as GX3 moves down the road. 
I can't wait!









.


----------



## Zerek (Jun 15, 2001)

*Re: It's all in the details... (CV Joint)*

Wow!! I can't belive it... This thing might really happen








simply Awsome... Hey Kevin, Welcome back and thanks for shearing the insider info with us.... 
I wish I could pick your brain for the info you can't share, I wonder if it is about a new sirocco/corrado, a Polo or god knows what. But by far the GX3 is what I'm REALLY interested in.
BTW, I think I already told you, thanks for the cd, but.... (always a but) I didn't receive a poster, do you still have one left?
I would love to have it next to my .:R32 poster









Kevin, again, thanks sooooo much for your dedication to this matter.









_Modified by Zerek at 7:24 AM 4-9-2006_


_Modified by Zerek at 7:26 AM 4-9-2006_


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: It's all in the details... (Zerek)*

Kevin,
I don't want to sound like I'm not happy with the good news you've posted recently (because I am ecstatic), but....
Okay, the GX3 is 98% "go", but when do you think the other 2% might be finalized?
Any idea when an official announcement might be coming from VW? 
Since GX3 enthusiasts are can't yet climb into a GX3 and take it for a drive, do you think VW might let some of the traditional car magazines (e.g. Car and Driver, Road & Track, AutoWeek, etc.) test drive the vehicle? I think reading more about the GX3 when I can't have one might drive me over the top -- (just ask my wife) -- but I'm dying for more information and photos!

(Ummm... I guess you could say I'm not too good at patiently waiting)
.


----------



## bikezilla (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: It's all in the details... (CV Joint)*

I'm new here, but have been chasing more news about the GX3... This is a great site!
I called my local dealer "Jim Ellis VW" - Atlanta, GA, and told him I am ready to make a deposit the minute he can take one. 
I want one now... I destroyed my lower back riding a Boss Hoss







and I need solid back support for a ride of any distance. The three-wheel GX3, combined with VW reliability and quality is my dream machine. 
Come on VW - let me purchase a GX3....


----------



## 32Panels (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: It's all in the details... (CV Joint)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CV Joint* »_Since GX3 enthusiasts are can't yet climb into a GX3 and take it for a drive, do you think VW might let some of the traditional car magazines (e.g. Car and Driver, Road & Track, AutoWeek, etc.) test drive the vehicle? I think reading more about the GX3 when I can't have one might drive me over the top -- (just ask my wife) -- but I'm dying for more information and photos!


The latest issue of MPH has a blurb on the GX3 (same photos that are on the info CD) and they got to go on a ride along, i don't know if any press has been able to drive it yet though. They didn't go into much detail but they did say it was cool.
They also mentioned something that I hadn't even thought about. The exhaust is almost completely open and hence, has a nice and loud little growl. Now I can't wait for an audio clip, or better yet to hear it in person.


----------



## xxxnjxxx (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: How it Sounds...???*

http://www.edmunds.com/insidel...260#4
link was originally provided by CV Joint. its quick, but gives some idea of what it will sound like.


----------



## BMP3185 (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: How it Sounds...??? (xxxnjxxx)*

Kevin,
I have been keeping an eye on these forums since the started discussing this car. I have spoken to you a couple of times through email and I belive I am on your list. The real question I have is how do we get in line. I really want to get in on the first shipment as I know how this will work out. Do you have any suggestions on how to make this happen? I have heard there is some dealerships already taking names and deposits but this doesn't seem to be a VW thing more like an independent dealer choice. Is there going to be a national VW order list for those that have expressed interest from the get go?
I look forward to hearing from you
Thanks
D.H.


----------



## fstedie (Aug 12, 2001)

*Re: How it Sounds...??? (BMP3185)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMP3185* »_Kevin,
I have been keeping an eye on these forums since the started discussing this car. I have spoken to you a couple of times through email and I belive I am on your list. The real question I have is how do we get in line. I really want to get in on the first shipment as I know how this will work out. Do you have any suggestions on how to make this happen? I have heard there is some dealerships already taking names and deposits but this doesn't seem to be a VW thing more like an independent dealer choice. Is there going to be a national VW order list for those that have expressed interest from the get go?
I look forward to hearing from you

Ditto, got $$ in hand ready to go!


----------



## LikeFlint (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (LikeFlint)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LikeFlint* »_No worries. I'll be looking for it. Sounds awesome. What other tricks do they have up their sleeves? Yeah. I wondr if they will market a whole line of GX3 gear? It would be cool if the driver's helmet was included with a unique GX3 paint scheme. It would be exclusive (unless they sold them openly instead of only to GX3 drivers).

Kevin, got the disc, thanks. Has some nice pics that were missing from my collection.


----------



## vwtech5000 (Mar 11, 2005)

*I'm going to NY Auto Show this weekend*

I'll take lots of pics if the Gx3 is there. I will also try and get a better word on if it's going to happen and when to expect delivery.


----------



## 32Panels (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: How it Sounds...??? (xxxnjxxx)*

Thanks for the video/ sound clip. Just makes me want it that much more. :







rool::


----------



## xxxnjxxx (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: How it Sounds...??? (fstedie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fstedie* »_
Ditto, got $$ in hand ready to go!

me too...!!! VW better hurry up because knowing me like i do, I'LL SPEND IT...


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

*Re: How it Sounds...??? (xxxnjxxx)*

a birdie told me today that we can expect the GX3 here for sale sometime early next year (no date confirmed)


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: How it Sounds...??? (VR6 NRG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6 NRG* »_a birdie told me today that we can expect the GX3 here for sale sometime early next year (no date confirmed)

I _like_ the sound of that!
.


----------



## FLank_Sinatra (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: How it Sounds...??? (VR6 NRG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6 NRG* »_a birdie told me today that we can expect the GX3 here for sale sometime early next year (no date confirmed)


as in during winter?









P.S. I also was thinking about something this morning when I woke up (yes, it's gotten to the point to where it is the first thing I think of when I get up)
Since it's RWD, but since it only has 3 wheels, will it still oversteer like a normal RWD car? or will it understeer because of the two wheels in front and the rear pivots? 


_Modified by FLank_Sinatra at 9:28 AM 4-11-2006_


----------



## tightapex (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: How it Sounds...??? (FLank_Sinatra)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FLank_Sinatra* »_
Since it's RWD, but since it only has 3 wheels, will it still oversteer like a normal RWD car? or will it understeer because of the two wheels in front and the rear pivots? 

_Modified by FLank_Sinatra at 9:28 AM 4-11-2006_

Good question. Conventional thought would suggest that RWD, the mid-rear location of the engine and tranny, and with the lack of one contact patch in the rear (since there are not two wheels), might result in oversteer. But with a three-wheeler, who knows? Chassis dynamics and tuning could produce a completely different result. I assume VW will tune for as much neutral handling as possible. The low center of gravity and super-low profile tires will probably ensure that breakaway with be fast and sudden... better know the limits of this machine before tryin' them out on the street.


----------



## floggenzegixxen (Jan 14, 2006)

*Re: (KESBVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KESBVW* »_
Here's the unofficial/official on the GX3. It's not totally signed off yet, but it's nearly so. There are some logistical issues such as how to ship to dealers and a few other details to work out. I don't want to say who the quote was from, but it was a VERY high ranking official who told me it was 98% done.
~
P.S. I also have a new friend who tells me he'll keep me updated.

OK. So, who do I send the hookers and booze to so we can get the last 2%?


----------



## xxxnjxxx (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: (floggenzegixxen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *floggenzegixxen* »_
OK. So, who do I send the hookers and booze to so we can get the last 2%?


----------



## JamesC (Aug 4, 2003)

Have we yet heard of target fuel tank size? Will be interesting to see if we are talking about motorcycle tank or car tank..or hopefully something in between?
I also hope they are considering all the farkles people will want to add. High alternator output will be important.


----------



## FLank_Sinatra (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: (floggenzegixxen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *floggenzegixxen* »_
OK. So, who do I send the hookers and booze to so we can get the last 2%?


you kidding? it's common knowledge that VW has plenty of hookers already.


----------



## Prelusion98 (Mar 29, 2000)

*Re: How it Sounds...??? (FLank_Sinatra)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FLank_Sinatra* »_
Since it's RWD, but since it only has 3 wheels, will it still oversteer like a normal RWD car? or will it understeer because of the two wheels in front and the rear pivots? 

I'm sure it will. The question is: will it be able to do _this_?


----------



## FLank_Sinatra (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: How it Sounds...??? (Prelusion98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Prelusion98* »_
I'm sure it will. The question is: will it be able to do _this_?


----------



## TonyB GX3 (Apr 12, 2006)

I registered primarily to voice my very strong interest in the GX3... It is exactly what I've been looking for... FWIW, I also sent an email doing the same via a link provided earlier in this, or another thread...
Quick question on drivetrain loss... What can we expect with such a set-up? With the MINI for which I'm fairly knowledeable, it's about 12%. I've seen some AWD rides have almost triple that... but have no idea what one should expect with this, namely the chain drive.
Thanks much!
Tony


----------



## Midwest-AMG (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: (TonyB GX3)*

Gas prices are going up. We need some answers.







Someone let the cat outta the bag.


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

Wow. 
From a new press release:
_"11 April 2006
*VOLKSWAGEN RABBIT SPRINGS INTO NEW YORK -- JUST IN TIME FOR EASTER*
AUBURN HILLS, Mich. -- In a surprise move, Volkswagen of America, Inc. announced today that its all-new fifth generation Golf, which debuted at the 2006 Chicago Auto Show, is *going back to its roots with the original Rabbit nameplate for the U.S. and Canadian markets.* The Rabbit will hop into the market in early summer, after its official introduction at the New York International Auto Show on Wednesday, April 12, 2006, at the Jacob K. Javits Convention Center. ..."_
Source: http://media.vw.com/article_di...=9881
I bring this up because it really does seem like VW is taking some risks and shaking things up. Can an announcement concerning the GX3 be far behind?









.

.


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Back where it started.*

Poking around the VW Media site, I found a copy of the speech Dr. Wolfgang Bernhard gave after he drove the GX3 into the Los Angeles Auto Show. Very interesting reading...
---------
04 January 2006
Dr. Wolfgang Bernhard's Los Angeles Speech
* Good morning Ladies and Gentlemen.... we thought we'd start off by showing something you don't see much in "sunny California" these days...a dry road with no traffic.
* The U.S. is the most important market for Volkswagen in the Western hemisphere
* Volkswagen already acknowledged this over 50 years ago when "Volkswagen of America" was established October 27th 1955
* Already one year later more than 50,000 Americans chose a Beetle or Microbus
* To date more than 12 million Volkswagens have been registered between New York and Los Angeles
* Volkswagen in the U.S. is a love story that is going on for 50 years
* Ask any American customer, almost all of them has his or her personal Volkswagen story
* What made Volkswagen successful here in the U.S.?
* It is German engineering meeting the needs of the American customer
* And... Volkswagen was most successful when it wasn't mainstream
* Ever since we introduced the original Volkswagen- the Beetle - we've had exciting ventures. There was no role model. And yet it became a worldwide bestseller
* The transition from Beetle to Golf was even more exciting. It was a great challenge to follow up on the Beetle's grand success story.
* Now it is time again to break new ground and to reach to the next level.
* A project like this only works, if you know and love America and its people
* In the late 80's I studied in New York
* Just two years ago every morning I drove to work in Auburn Hills
* Many times my job and curiosity brought me to California
* Many of my best friends are Americans
* My time in the U.S. always made it clear to me, that this country - also in terms of automobiles - lives by its own rules
* To learn about the American customer and his and her every day life we set up a task force
* Moonraker.
* Since the beginning of 2005 team members are living and working in the U.S.
*It is a group of young engineers, designers, manufacturing and marketing experts - we call them trend scouts
* Rather than doing scholarly research they literally lived with our potential customers to find out what they need, what they want and what they dream about
* Their job: to convert dreams and the needs of American motorists into mobility.
* We want Volkswagen to once again set new trends in mobility.
* And to further prove our dedication to this market, this month we will open a new design center in Santa Monica, so we can be even closer to the action.
* ..Today we will present something to you that has never been attempted by any major automobile manufacturer
* ...In doing so Volkswagen will be again breaking new ground
* But unlike the Beetle, Golf, Jetta or Passat it is not a mainstream car
* It is a vehicle developed for the U.S. and especially suitable for California
* It could be available as early as 2007,
...let's see what you think about it
* We think it has a little bit of a "wild streak" in its genes...just wait and see for yourself
* But before that, let me introduce to you, the man who will make sure that the Volkswagen love story in the U.S. continues
* He has an outstanding track record for the worldwide distribution and marketing of Bentley
* Ladies and gentleman please welcome Adrian Hallmark

* And - ladies and gentlemen - did we promise you too much?
* The Volkswagen GX3
* G stands for the G forces that you can pull, 1.25 to be exact, that's in the super sports car league
* X means a cross over between a motorcycle and a sports car
* 3 is easy, just count the wheels
* Now let's check out the vehicle
* It's a chrome-moly space frame structure with composite panels
* double wishbone front axle, single sided mono swing-arm rear axle
* really cool exhaust, it breathes motorcycle
* It's powered by a performance tuned 1.6 Volkswagen engine and shifted by a five speed manual
* A two-seater, weighing 570 kilo, or under 1300 pounds (!), accelerates from 0 to 60 mph in 5.7 seconds, 125 mph (200 km/h) maximum speed
* Now here's a surprise... Fuel consumption: 46 mpg or 5.2 liters for every 100 kilometers and it's been approved for the carpool lane
* Now imagine, you can own this Formula 1 type of vehicle and yet still get 46 mpg AND you can drive solo in the carpool lane !!
* And you only need a motorcycle license
* This vehicle represents the purest form of driving
* Now the first question you guys will ask me is:
* How much
* At this point in time I will only promise to you:
it is going to be another surprise...a positive one !!
* It is a mode of transportation in a new time, a light, fast car that's fun but also environmentally friendly
* If we get positive feedback you can see this vehicle on the streets of California soon
* The GX3 ladies and gentleman: Drivers wanted. Seriously!
* Come on board!

------------








.


_Modified by CV Joint at 12:32 AM 4-12-2006_


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Back where it started. (CV Joint)*

Maybe I'll be the first to admit it, but I'm absolutely appalled at this vehicle being refered to as something built with California in mind almost as thought California is it's sole target market.
As though there are more people in California than anywhere else who can appreciate this vehicle for what it is.








It's quite disappointing that this vehicle, given what it is, wasn't designed with the "trackday enthusiast" in mind, nor the "weekend racer" nor anyone else for that matter who isn't necessarily from California.
Don't get me wrong, I have nothing against the state itself nor anyone who hails from or calls the state home, but I see NOTHING so drastically unique about California that would make it so much more of a worthy market for this vehicle than anywhere else in the US or the rest of the world for that matter. Even given LA's traffic situation. I'm sorry, but I don't see everyone who drives those highways every day running to their nearest VW dealership to trade in their current car for a GX3 as soon as they're released. 
As much as VW might like to think, I just don't see the GX3 as an even remotely practical means of daily transportation. Even though it gets enviable fuel economy, it's an impractical toy. A very cool impractical toy, but a toy nonetheless.
The only correlation I can see is VWoA drawing a (indirect) comparison between the trend-setting that (even if unintentionally) comes from California and this vehicle as a "trendy" product that can be "marketed" to a given demographic by Hollywood and it's "uniqueness". I think it's a pretty narrowminded viewpoint, particularly for VW and their otherwise rather intelligent marketing campaigns.
How about, instead, they give the GX3 to some rather talented, up and coming motorcycle, go-cart and racecar drivers and get them to endorse it. Put it through it's paces on a few tracks around the country to highlight it's performance attributes. 
They need to market the GX3 as a performance vehicle and not a "new trend in mobility".








Just my humble opinion.


----------



## TonyB GX3 (Apr 12, 2006)

Mike, being in CA, born & raised, I certainly don't take offense at all, and actually agree in that VW might be limiting itself somewhat with their approach. That said, they probably realize that they are not going to sell Honda Civic like numbers, and that a strategic focus might serve them well...
The hardcore track guys are going to hunt this baby down, if it merits their attention... and it seems that it might.


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: Back where it started. ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Maybe I'll be the first to admit it, but I'm absolutely appalled at this vehicle being refered to as something built with California in mind almost as thought California is it's sole target market.
As though there are more people in California than anywhere else who can appreciate this vehicle for what it is.








..... 


You make some really good points. But I wonder how much of Dr. Bernhard's speech, given it was the LA Auto Show, was playing to the local audience there? (especially the fuel economy and car pool items) 
Obviously California is where Moonraker is based and where VW chose to introduce the GX3, but the official press materials from VW concerning the GX3 don't focus on California. In fact, I don't think they mention California at all.

.


----------



## Midwest-AMG (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: Back where it started. ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Maybe I'll be the first to admit it, but I'm absolutely appalled at this vehicle being refered to as something built with California in mind almost as thought California is it's sole target market.
As though there are more people in California than anywhere else who can appreciate this vehicle for what it is.









Just my humble opinion.


I actually think it was very smart of VW to build off of what California likes. When I think of automotive trends, most if not all of them originated from California. By this I mean things like Hotrods, lowriders and even the somewhat recent trend of tuning with modern cars. When I think of any area in the states that are truly passionate about their vehicles, California comes to mind. Most major automobile manufactors have their design studios located in California for a reason.
You need something to focus on. An you want to focus on a small percentage of the population you're targeting. For example, you want to sell to a large room of people. One way to handle this is to pick the top 10% of the most vocal, passionate individuals interested in your concept in that room. Think about what they would love and most likely be driven to purchase your idea. With the hopes that they will become the most passionate individuals about your product. Those individuals will either love or hate your product. Either way they make your concept stronger because you can refine it to their ideal needs. Once you have those guys convinced then the rest of the crowd will fall in line.


----------



## Longing4GX3 (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: Back where it started. ([email protected])*

Mike wrote, "...As much as VW might like to think, I just don't see the GX3 as an even remotely practical means of daily transportation. Even though it gets enviable fuel economy, it's an impractical toy. A very cool impractical toy, but a toy nonetheless..."
I disagree. I, and many many others, use a motorcycle and/or sidecar/trike rig virtually everyday of the year in Ohio and everywhere in the country. I think the GX3 can and will be a great everyday commuter. There are many more who love motorcycles, trikes, and sidecars that use them to commute, vacation, enjoy daily in all sorts of weather, than you give credit. The bike marke is growing every year. The Trike aftermarket is the fastest growing arm of motorcyles. And that is even without factory support. If the GX3 market is aimed at wanna be racers and track days, it will get limited play. To be successful this vehicle will have to be viewed as practical as existing two and three wheelers. I for one will buy one to sit beside my sidecar and motorcycles and to be used nearly everyday. And I do not need a top, radio, heater, windshield wipers, etc, etc, etc. Basic, reliable transportation that fills a need for open air. The market is aimed at people, like dogs, who love to put thier faces in the wind, regardless of weather.
VW and this group would do well to attempt to get this information into the motorcycle press.


----------



## 32Panels (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Back where it started. (Longing4GX3)*

Also with its 80 liters of storage space, it is more "practical" than the surprising number of Elise that I see on the roads during normal traffic hours. 
Also, and I know this is more unique to me, it's much more practical to ride a motorcycle or drive the GX3 every day when I have to use a ferry. I will be able to bypass the sometimes 2-3 hour ferry line and pay less than if I was driving a car.



_Modified by 32Panels at 2:50 PM 4-12-2006_


----------



## F1Bob23 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: Back where it started. ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_It's quite disappointing that this vehicle, given what it is, wasn't designed with the "trackday enthusiast" in mind, nor the "weekend racer" nor anyone else for that matter who isn't necessarily from California.
How about, instead, they give the GX3 to some rather talented, up and coming motorcycle, go-cart and racecar drivers and get them to endorse it. Put it through it's paces on a few tracks around the country to highlight it's performance attributes. 
They need to market the GX3 as a performance vehicle and not a "new trend in mobility".








Just my humble opinion.
 

AMEN TO THAT!!!!!! 
And wasn't the Scion brand exclusively for Cali too and you now you see them everywhere







? I think VW wants to plant the seed in Cali and get the following started. 
But VW does need to think about the "racer type" people. Motorsports is the world's largest and most followed sport and and theres nothing wrong with building a car with racing/performance driving in mind. I know when I get mine I will be doing track days, autocross's, and plenty of back road driving







.


----------



## vuu16v (Jul 18, 2001)

*Re: Back where it started. (bobpearson90278)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bobpearson90278* »_ Motorsports is the world's largest and most followed sport and and theres nothing wrong with building a car with racing/performance driving in mind. I know when I get mine I will be doing track days, autocross's, and plenty of back road driving







.

Only due to NASCRAP. Take them out of the equation and it's soccer/football.


----------



## FLank_Sinatra (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: Back where it started. (vuu16v)*

if anything, they should have market this car for the mid-western states. I think it would be perfect here in Arkansas. The curves around here are perfect, quick left right left's. 
Ever hear of Eureka Springs? I live 35 miles from there, land of the 15mph-35mph turns right after another. mmmmmmm..


----------



## FLank_Sinatra (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: Back where it started. (FLank_Sinatra)*

these are not my pictures, but I did find some of the roads around here. Welcome to my bliss:


----------



## x1000rpms (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: GX3 Appreciation thread (FLank_Sinatra)*

I gave my deposit to Jim Ellis Volkswagen in Marietta Georgia about 2 weeks ago.
The guy I talked to there said I was the 4th to do so.
I was hoping to hear some news about the gx3 today because of the autoshow in New York... but I haven't heard anything yet...


----------



## Midwest-AMG (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: GX3 Appreciation thread (x1000rpms)*

I work down the street from Jim Ellis. Last time I was in there was to look at the new GTI on my lunch break. That's when I noticed all the VWVortex stuff they have up in the showroom. It was kinda funny to see that stuff. Hopefully it's enough incentive for them to push VW to make this GX3 a reality.


----------



## Racer-XR32 (Apr 4, 2006)

*Re: GX3 Appreciation thread (BoostedVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostedVeeDub* »_I work down the street from Jim Ellis. Last time I was in there was to look at the new GTI on my lunch break. That's when I noticed all the VWVortex stuff they have up in the showroom. It was kinda funny to see that stuff. Hopefully it's enough incentive for them to push VW to make this GX3 a reality.

No kidding.
Oddly enough I think I would have bought the GX3 over the GTI if they both been out at the sametime.
$17k vs 20+k
I'd go with GX3 everytime.


----------



## flippinvw (May 18, 2001)

*Re: GX3 Appreciation thread (Racer-XR32)*

So is this available yet? It's finally getting warm here... 
I want one with a windsheild (even motorcycles have windsheilds).


----------



## flippinvw (May 18, 2001)

*Re: (CV Joint)*

I want one of these sooo bad! First person in MN to own one


----------



## blackman'sVW (May 6, 2003)

*Re: (flippinvw)*

thanks Kevin. juts got my promo disc, but have not seen it yet. can't wait


----------



## kraeburn (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: (blackman'sVW)*

Nothing else to say here but...
BUILD IT!!!
I would love one of these in a couple years as a weekend car. Also this is a great opportunity for VW to innovate rather than rehash stale basic designs. This would be as innovative as the original GTI or Beetle!


----------



## rotobug (Apr 13, 2006)

I've placed an order for one at my local dealer, when, If I get it I'll use mine for a daily driver and track day out at the races... Ive got to stop talking about it I'm getting too excited!!!


----------



## LikeFlint (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Back where it started. ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Maybe I'll be the first to admit it, but I'm absolutely appalled at this vehicle being refered to as something built with California in mind almost as thought California is it's sole target market.
As though there are more people in California than anywhere else who can appreciate this vehicle for what it is.








It's quite disappointing that this vehicle, given what it is, wasn't designed with the "trackday enthusiast" in mind, nor the "weekend racer" nor anyone else for that matter who isn't necessarily from California.
Don't get me wrong, I have nothing against the state itself nor anyone who hails from or calls the state home, but I see NOTHING so drastically unique about California that would make it so much more of a worthy market for this vehicle than anywhere else in the US or the rest of the world for that matter. Even given LA's traffic situation. I'm sorry, but I don't see everyone who drives those highways every day running to their nearest VW dealership to trade in their current car for a GX3 as soon as they're released. 
As much as VW might like to think, I just don't see the GX3 as an even remotely practical means of daily transportation. Even though it gets enviable fuel economy, it's an impractical toy. A very cool impractical toy, but a toy nonetheless.
The only correlation I can see is VWoA drawing a (indirect) comparison between the trend-setting that (even if unintentionally) comes from California and this vehicle as a "trendy" product that can be "marketed" to a given demographic by Hollywood and it's "uniqueness". I think it's a pretty narrowminded viewpoint, particularly for VW and their otherwise rather intelligent marketing campaigns.
How about, instead, they give the GX3 to some rather talented, up and coming motorcycle, go-cart and racecar drivers and get them to endorse it. Put it through it's paces on a few tracks around the country to highlight it's performance attributes. 
They need to market the GX3 as a performance vehicle and not a "new trend in mobility".








Just my humble opinion.

Personally, I think the target on California may be in defference to that fact that a vehicle like this would likely sell better there than anywhere else. Also, it was unveiled in LA, so the speech may have been targeting those at the show, i.e. Californians. Southern California may be one of the few places you could drive the GX3 year round without worry or hassle weather-wise. Texas and Arizona have comparable weather (to an extent), but monsoon season in Southern Arizona might make it dodgy to drive. Plus, Texas and Arizona are stupid hot and many people in these locations may not to drive a vehicle like this without air conditioning. I am from San Antonio originally (be home this weekend in fact), but I think getting stuck in 10 or 410 traffic in July in this thing would be miserable. To be perfectly honest, as long as they sell it nationwide, I don't care if it targets midget wrestlers who only drive during full moons.










_Modified by LikeFlint at 8:16 PM 4-12-2006_


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: Back where it started. (LikeFlint)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LikeFlint* »_
.. Plus, Texas and Arizona are stupid hot and many people in these locations may not to drive a vehicle like this without air conditioning.


Hey, "hot" is a state of mind.







I ride my motorcycle year 'round here. Haven't melted yet. 

_Quote, originally posted by *LikeFlint* »_ I am from San Antonio originally (be home this weekend in fact), but I think getting stuck in 10 or 410 traffic in July in this thing would be miserable. 


I agree, but this is vehicle made more for the twisty rural backroads in the Hill Country (like the photos FLank_Sinatra posted above), not stop and go in urban sprawl. (Have a good weekend here!)
.



_Modified by CV Joint at 10:26 PM 4-12-2006_


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

*Re: Back where it started. (CV Joint)*

ok 
my birdie was one of the heads of the Moonraker team himself attending the R32 track event at willow springs. I asked him when i could buy the GX3 and he said early next year. they are finishing up things and fixing the broken show car. apparently a German TV show was filming it and somehow broke it.
He said they were also getting unwanted positive camber out of the rear wheel in hard cornering and were working to avoid that and also add some kind of slip/traction control (dont look too far into this as ESP) and still keep it under $17,000.


----------



## GHG6 (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: Back where it started. (CV Joint)*

just let me know when I can put a deposit down...


----------



## tightapex (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: Back where it started. (VR6 NRG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6 NRG* »_ok 
my birdie was one of the heads of the Moonraker team himself attending the R32 track event at willow springs. I asked him when i could buy the GX3 and he said early next year. they are finishing up things and fixing the broken show car. apparently a German TV show was filming it and somehow broke it.
He said they were also getting unwanted positive camber out of the rear wheel in hard cornering and were working to avoid that and also add some kind of slip/traction control (dont look too far into this as ESP) and still keep it under $17,000.


Thanks for the interesting tidbits of info. I was wondering if camber issues might be a problem, especially with that big wide rear tire.
The triangular layout of the three wheels would seem to suggest that under hard cornering the edges of the rear tire are going to take a beating. From the pics of the concept car, it doesn't look like the suspension arm provides for any camber control. It'll be interesting to see VW's solution. If it's a big enough problem, a tire manufacturer may have to produce a custom rear tire, perhaps similar to two-wheeled motorcycles, that would have a broad, convex curvature across the surface.


----------



## 32Panels (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Back where it started. (tightapex)*

I wonder how difficult it would be to engineer the rear wheel to lean into the turn. By somehow linking the angle ot the wheel to to steering wheel. It might just give it enough camber adjustment to correct any problems they might be having. 
Then again it might be to costly, though with my lack of knowledge in the actual implementation of the design I can't see how it would be.


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Back where it started. (32Panels)*

I was thinking about that exact same thing today coincidentally.








The design could incorporate some type of swivels or articulating pivots at the front mounting points of the rear swingarm that attach to points on the frame/chassis. Those points on the frame/chassis would then actually raise and/or lower (on some type of small track system) individually (on the chassis side) according to steering input to add camber to the rear wheel.
(I doubt that makes much sense as I described it, but it does in my mind.) 
As mentioned, I highly doubt this could be incorporated cost-effectively, but it would add an amazing level of addtional innovation to an already mind-blowing design. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Peloton25 (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: Back where it started. ([email protected])*

Chains bind up when they are twisted, so you'd have to take that into account with any angular movement of the rear swingarm.
>8^)
ER


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Back where it started. (Peloton25)*

I thought about that too, but I see no other way to accomplish the task.....
........unless the entire motor/trans assembly twisted with the swingarm in unison.








There would be very little actual twisting to begin with though. The most movement you would need would be as much as roughly 2 degrees either side of completely vertical. Depending upon the length of the chain, it might not pose too much of a problem.
Just throwing ideas around! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: Back where it started. ([email protected])*

So why wouldn't the rear wheel experience some camber changes during extreme cornering (like on the GX3 mule below)? I understand the necessity of not binding the chain, and that more more neutral camber would help keep the tire planted better, but the swing arm on the GX3 looks massive already. What's the issue? Is it flexing due to the very impressive 1.25g cornering force?








Wouldn't we expect the GX3's rear wheel to take on an angle like the rear wheels of this Subaru?


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Back where it started. (CV Joint)*

It's not that the rear tire doesn't currently see camber changes during cornering. The problem is that the direction of the camber experienced is in the wrong direction. 
As you make a hard right hand turn, the GX3 will lean to the left. The issue is that with the solidly mounted rear swingarm, the rear tire will also lean to the left consequently losing most, if not all of its grip. 
The idea is that the rear wheel needs to have camber opposing the lateral forces on the car to maintain traction during cornering. As the car leans to the left, you want the rear swingarm/wheel to lean to the right (as a direct correlation to steering input) in order to maintain a full contact patch with the pavement. This is why racecars have more negative camber than street cars. To provide more traction during hard cornering.
The biggest issue in this case, however, is that since there is only a single rear wheel, the changes in camber need to be in both directions depending upon the direction of the turn. When turning hard right, and the GX3 leans to the left, the rear wheel needs to lean to the right. When turning hard left, and the GX3 leans to the right, the rear wheel needs to lean to the left. How do you accomplish this?
I doubt I used all the proper terminology, but hopefully you get the idea. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


_Modified by [email protected] at 10:29 PM 4-13-2006_


----------



## Peloton25 (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: Back where it started. ([email protected])*

To add to what Mike said - in the picture of the STI, the rear suspension is being compressed as the car leans to the left, thereby keeping the contact patch of that tire (relatively) flat against the road. On the opposite side of the car the suspension is being extended to keep that tire's contact patch (relatively) flat on the road as well. I'm sure this makes sense to you...
With the GX3 however, that rear wheel is fixed in a vertical position with a flat contact patch. When the vehicle leans from side to side that will cause the tire to essentially tilt from side to side. Then the meaty center of the tire might lose contact with the road, and thus you would lose grip. I'm not sure how far it would go or how much grip you'd be talking about, but if they can't find a way of managing it then it could make powering out of a turn in the GX3 a bit of a challenge. 
>8^)
ER


_Modified by Peloton25 at 7:39 PM 4-13-2006_


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: Back where it started. ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_It's not that the rear tire doesn't currently see camber changes during cornering. The problem is that the direction of the camber experienced is in the wrong direction. 
As you make a hard right hand turn, the GX3 will lean to the left. The issue is that with the solidly mounted rear swingarm, the rear tire will also lean to the left consequently losing most, if not all of its grip. 
The idea is that the rear wheel needs to have camber opposing the lateral forces on the car to maintain traction during cornering. As the car leans to the left, you want the rear swingarm/wheel to lean to the right (as a direct correlation to steering input) in order to maintain a full contact patch with the pavement. This is why racecars have more negative camber than street cars. To provide more traction during hard cornering.
The biggest issue in this case, however, is that since there is only a single rear wheel, the changes in camber need to be in both directions depending upon the direction of the turn. When turning hard right, and the GX3 leans to the left, the rear wheel needs to lean to the right. when turning hard left, and the GX3 leans to the right, the rear wheels needs to lean to the left. How do you accomplish this?


I think I understood what you said, but look at that photo of the WRX I posted above. It is turning right, leaning left as you described. Both rear tires have *about* the same camber angle. (I guess you'd call that positive camber -- with respect to the turn -- with the top of the wheel further away from the apex of the turn than the bottom of the wheel). You can almost picture that if the Subaru had just a single, centrally-mounted rear wheel back there like a GX3, it too would be at the same angle as the car's two rear wheels have now. I understand that if the camber angle achieved while cornering was more neutral (or negative) it would be better, but for a road vehicle these camber angles are to be expected, right? 
.


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: Back where it started. (Peloton25)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Peloton25* »_To add to what Mike said - in the picture of the STI, the rear suspension is being compressed as the car leans to the left, thereby keeping the contact patch of that tire (relatively) flat against the road. On the opposite side of the car the suspension is being extended to keep that tire's contact patch (relatively) flat on the road as well. I'm sure this makes sense to you...
With the GX3 however, that rear wheel is fixed in a vertical position with a flat contact patch. When the vehicle leans from side to side that will cause the tire to essentially tilt from side to side. Then the meaty center of the tire might lose contact with the road, and thus you would lose grip. I'm not sure how far it would go or how much grip you'd be talking about, but if they can't find a way of managing it then it could make powering out of a turn in the GX3 a bit of a challenge. 
>8^)
ER


Makes sense. Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Back where it started. (CV Joint)*

Right, but you must consider that with more negative camber on the wheels on the outside of the turn, the more ability they have to "push" the vehicle out of the turn.
You are correct that most street vehicle have little to no need for as much negative camber as we are talking about here, but the GX3 only has 3 wheels (as though we forgot?) so it's weight balance will need to compensated for during corning since there is essentially NO "outside rear wheel". 
There is only the single rear wheel, so it needs to maintain as much positive traction as possible. Positive camber (with respect to the turn) may actually harm the handling of the vehicle during hard cornering. 


_Modified by [email protected] at 10:52 PM 4-13-2006_


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: Back where it started. (Peloton25)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Peloton25* »_.... but if they can't find a way of managing it then it could make powering out of a turn in the GX3 a bit of a challenge. 

From this picture of a pair of racing Grinnall Scorpions, it appears from underneath that the flex in the sidewall the tires may help deal with the camber issue (if, in fact it is an issue with the Scorpion).


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Back where it started. (CV Joint)*

Correct, but tires can only take so much abuse. 
By having the (rear) suspension take some of that load, you are decreasing the potential for dangerous levels of load on the outside front tire.


----------



## paulkots (Feb 3, 2004)

I cant wait to see this car in my parking lot!


----------



## FLank_Sinatra (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: Back where it started. ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Correct, but tires can only take so much abuse. 
By having the (rear) suspension take some of that load, you are decreasing the potential for dangerous levels of load on the outside front tire.

maybe the orange things on the outside of the tires has something to do with the camber? Maybe it supports the tire during hard handling. 
Either way, look at this huge conterversy I started with a simple question about understeer/oversteer.



















_Modified by FLank_Sinatra at 9:09 AM 4-14-2006_


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Back where it started. (FLank_Sinatra)*

I don't think it's controversial really.
It's a good point that I think VW may have unfortunately overlooked, or at least hadn't yet come up with a feasible solution for.
It would be great to see some sort of action on their part to remedy this after you brought it up!


----------



## l3L4ZN (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: Back where it started. ([email protected])*

this thread keeps on going, and going, and going, and going, and going...i think u got my point







but still no doubt it looks fun as hell to drive.


----------



## Adam777 (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: Back where it started. ([email protected])*

Couldn;t they just put a rounded tire out back like a traditional motocycle? two wheelers seem to work just fine with this sort of set up. I gues you would loose some contact patch, but then you woulnd really need to work about chain binding or anything. I don't know mcu about it, but seems like it would make sense.


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: Back where it started. ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
It's a good point that I think VW may have unfortunately overlooked, or at least hadn't yet come up with a feasible solution for.
It would be great to see some sort of action on their part to remedy this after you brought it up!









For sure you can bet that is why VW has involved Lotus (as with the GX3 mule pictured below): to sort out these types of things.


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: Back where it started. (Adam777)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Adam777* »_Couldn;t they just put a rounded tire out back like a traditional motocycle? two wheelers seem to work just fine with this sort of set up. I gues you would loose some contact patch, but then you woulnd really need to work about chain binding or anything. I don't know mcu about it, but seems like it would make sense.

But two-wheeled motorcycles _lean_, and the contact patch moves from the center of the rounded motorcycle tire to the edges. I think motorcycle tires would be awful on a vehicle that doesn't lean.
.


----------



## Adam777 (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: Back where it started. (CV Joint)*

If there is no pivot point on the rear swing arm, then it will "lean," just in the opposite direction that a bike does. How does the T-rex handle this? 


_Modified by Adam777 at 10:39 AM 4-14-2006_


----------



## paulkots (Feb 3, 2004)

Damn I read all the 20 pages! Why cant they say they will build it?!
I need this car er... motorcycle!


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (paulkots)*

Practice refering to it as a "vehicle".
It will begin to roll off the tongue pretty naturally!


----------



## stiliettoman (Jan 10, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

If the GX3 is going to be allowed to lean like the one in the photo above with the training wheels, it would be better off with a rounded cross section rear wheel like those used on the big chopper bikes. And if it leans that much it sure as hell isn't going to generate 1.25 Gs - I don't know where VW got that number, but I don't believe it for a minute.
Look at the Grinnalls racing in the photo above and you will see very little lean in the corner. I rode in the Malone 3 wheeler, and I was very impressed with the way it cornerd, and had no noticeable lean. It had rounded section motorcycle tires, and generated as much cornering force a good sports car.
Looks to me that VW may still have some homework to do, but I assume they will sort it out eventually.


----------



## 32Panels (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (stiliettoman)*

If you look a little closer at the pics you will see that the GX3 is not leaning any more than the Grinnalls are.
Those "training wheels" are meant to be off the ground. If you look at the other photo from the test track you can see the wheel on the other side is just as high off the ground as the cornering shot, and in that on it's going down a strait. 
That is of course assuming that you are basing your statement off of the height of the wheel off the ground. If not I dunno. the Grinnalls look to have just as much lean at the front tires as the GX3 it just looks like more on the GX3 because of the angel of the shot.


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (32Panels)*

I understand the argument that using a traditional motorcycle tire would all but negate the need for some type of steering based rear camber adjustment, however, since traditional motorcycle tires are rounded, their contact patch is significantly less than that of a traditional radial tire as is incorporated on the GX3. 
This is a extreme example, but take a beach ball (fully inflated) and set it down next to your car's tire and tell me which one has more "meat" on the ground. Sure this will vary under different load conditions and during cornering on the GX3, but you will never reach the same amount of surface area making contact with the pavement with a motorcycle tire as with a traditional radial tire. You will also lose a decent amount of straight line traction with a traditional motorcycle tire in comparison to a 315 series radial tire. Heck, most supercars don't even use tires bigger than 295!







That's a lot of traction!
I guess we can all go back and forth about this until we're blue in the face, so maybe we should just wait and see what VW and Lotus (evil grin) come up with! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xxxnjxxx (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: Kevin...???*

hopefully kevin can chime in on this with some insider info...
dont know if anyone in california realized, but i was going through last months Road&Track (march), and the section about the LA Autoshow says that the new permanent date for the show is being moved up from Jan to November. which means the show will be held TWICE this year. 
Kevin: can you find out if the GX3 will be shown again...hopefully a "close" production version...??? might even be a good time to collect deposits...??? 
thanks.


----------



## stiliettoman (Jan 10, 2006)

*Re: (32Panels)*

Replying to 32panels - If you lay a straightedge on the photo of the GX3 cornering, across the top of the front fenders, look at the height above the protusions above the suspension. Then do the same with the Grinnall. Of course the Grinnall may be well past the apex of the turn in that photo, but the Malone I rode in definitely did not lean as much as the GX3. The perception was that it just cornered flat, in spite of having a pretty good ride on rough surfaces.
As for the training wheels, I had that in my basic plan for my 3 wheeler long before I ever heard of the GX3. You can read my comments on that in post number 14, 2nd page of this forum posting:
http://www.rgv250.co.uk/forums...&st=0 
I am starting very conservatively with small tires until I do some testing. I have just got it on its wheels recently and hope to have it running this summer.
I think the whole issue will be cornering traction. Straight line acceleration will not be a problem with the engine aft and the power-to-weight of the GX3. The problem is powering out of corners. The average person not accustomed to riding high powered motorcycles could easily get into trouble. I think this is the issue that VW is trying to address with all the testing


----------



## paulkots (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: (stiliettoman)*

I just want the GX3. Then a year later they better bring the Polo 1.3 TDI that gets 102 mpg.


----------



## 32Panels (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (stiliettoman)*

I see what you're saying, but I just think there are too many unknowns about the GX3 at this point, and the picture in question, to deny that the GX3 can hit its claimed grip numbers. We also know that VW does have some fine tuning to do on the project.
I meant no disrespect just that I think there are too many variables with the picture. I checked out your link, cool looking project best of luck on it.


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (stiliettoman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stiliettoman* »_... I rode in the Malone 3 wheeler, and I was very impressed with the way it cornerd, and had no noticeable lean. It had rounded section motorcycle tires, and generated as much cornering force a good sports car.
Looks to me that VW may still have some homework to do, but I assume they will sort it out eventually.

Not to contradict you, but this Malone looks to be leaning a little. (but it is hard to tell with the camber of the road) Interesting that it uses motorcycle tires. 
No doubt VW has some homework to do, but with its huge resources engaged I would expect a production version of the GX3 to be more fully sorted than for a ultra-small manufacturer like Grinnall or Malone. 
















.


_Modified by CV Joint at 10:48 PM 4-15-2006_


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

I found this on the Malone website from a magazine article review of the Malone:
_".... Whilst no-one has really called into question the performance potential of bike-powered three-wheelers, their handling has certainly been given a bit of a pasting in recent years. Front-wheel lift is what we're talking about here. It's not something you have to worry about with a front-wheel-drive three-wheeler such as a Lomax since as soon as a front wheel could get off the ground power is effectively lost to the drive. On a rear-wheel-drive trike that's not the case ... 
Quizzing Malone Designs about this distinctly nasty trait, the company's adamant it has the problem cracked. For starters, the engine is right at the front and as low in the chassis as possible. But perhaps most important in Malone's view is getting the balance on the tyres correct. Too much grip up front and things might get exciting. For the Skunk the company has retained* front bike tyres and carefully tried to match them with the rear car tyre. * The end result is that the car will either understeer or move into a three-wheeled power drift if pushed to its handling limits. According to Jon, they've been completely brutal in testing the current demo car and never seen a front wheel lose contact with the tarmac. ..."_

Perhaps VW (or should I say Lotus) will find a similar tire solution? 

.



_Modified by CV Joint at 10:55 PM 4-15-2006_


----------



## paulkots (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: (CV Joint)*

I am not worried about this. I think Lotus knows better then an of us here about what would work and what wouldnt. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vuu16v (Jul 18, 2001)

*Re: (paulkots)*

Until this thing can pop a wheelie, it's still just a cage (car).


----------



## Mabe (Feb 27, 2002)

1) Anything with a suspension is going to lean. Springs and shocks compress under load....fact of life. 
2) The GX3 will probably lean a little more than any of its Trex, Scorpion etc counterparts. Why? The GX3 is a production vehical (with any luck) that has to survive perhaps daily street use. Not to mention the owners kidneys have to survive. 
My worry in all of this is the added unsprung weight these systems could add. a 315 tire has a lot of beef for a tiny vehical like this. It may turn out to be enough.


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

Perhaps the newest Malones do not use motorcycle tires?


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (CV Joint)*

Here's another cool vehicle I haven't seen mentioned yet:
The Aprilia Magnet:
http://www.naulapaa.com/degree04.html
















It's only a concept, but it's pretty interesting! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Another....
.... The Peugeot BodyBoard!
http://www.xelopolis.com/dossi...er=50


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Here's another cool vehicle I haven't seen mentioned yet:
The Aprilia Magnet:... 

Wow Mike, what a coincidence. I happened to come across the Aprilia Magnet earlier this morning while surfing the 'net. I like it. Besides the sheer simplicity of it (and the very wild seating position), the really cool thing is that all three wheels _lean_.


----------



## stiliettoman (Jan 10, 2006)

*Re: (CV Joint)*

The Aprilia is indeed and interesting concept - the sort of thing students like to dream up in their industrial design classes. If it were built, you can be sure it would not have the centerless wheels. The rim mounted disc brakes are not a bad idea, but the centerless wheels have too many mechanical issues - think about the bearing arrangement and how fast would the balls/rollers be turning in those bearings at high speed? Easy to do in a cartoon, but just not realistic.
Another one you may not have seen is the Sbarro trike I photographed at the Geneva show in March 2003. The rear wheel is very large diameter and quite wide, and the entire engine and transmission is inside the rim. I am pretty sure this is a running vehicle, not just a mockup. There was also a 2 wheeled version. 
http://www.sae.org/automag/glo...0.pdf


----------



## KeithVH (Mar 25, 1999)

*Re: (CV Joint)*

There have been tons of _Tilting Three Wheelers_ through the ages and, indeed, motorcycle tires make sense for them. But for a NON-tilting vehicle, I think a conventional car tire makes the most sense. What I WOULD think wouldn't be too hard to do would be to utilize an active suspension to reduce/eliminate body roll all together. The Mercedes F300 Life-Jet concept from a few years ago was a full on tilting three wheeler with an active suspension. 








But the F400 Carving concept was a 4 wheeler that utilized a similar active suspension to greatly eliminate roll. 








BUT...this all takes away from the "keep it simple, stupid" concept that makes the GX3 so appealing.










_Modified by KeithVH at 10:00 PM 4-16-2006_


----------



## vwhammer1 (Jul 27, 2004)

Ok here are my thoughts on the GX3 
Should it be made? Well !DUUUUUUUHHHH! Yes it should be made 
Once the aftermarket gets a hold of these things you are going to see some of the fastest vehicles on the planet.
Imagine carbon body panels, a turbo, some light weight exotic metal bits, and maybe some engine swap options and no doubt you will see 400 or 500+ hp versions of this monster.
Ok now the bad news 
If this thing gets the OK you can bet that the dealers will jack the prices well beyond the $17,000 that VW is looking to release it at. 
They did the same thing with the new Beetle when it came out. (At least in my area)
Well thats all I got 
P. S. the new Euro Tuner has some good info about this car... sorry "motorcycle"


----------



## 32Panels (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (vwhammer1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwhammer1* »_If this thing gets the OK you can bet that the dealers will jack the prices well beyond the $17,000 that VW is looking to release it at. 


If that happens I'll go to Cali and buy from Kevin. He's already stated that he won't sell one marked up beyond MSRP


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (32Panels)*

Where is Kevin by the way? 
Haven't heard from him in a while!


----------



## Midwest-AMG (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I'd atleast like to know when there will be an announcement if they're gonna do it or not.


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (BoostedVeeDub)*

Unfortunately, I think that's the kind of thing that they either suprise you with if they do happen to give it the http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif , or they let it go quietly hoping that you'll forget about it if it gets the http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif !


----------



## FloggolF (Dec 28, 2001)

I love the 3 wheeler concept.
From what i've read about them, the FWD layout which Peugot used in their 20Cup (and pulled 1.FOUR gees!) is more stable, but if the GX3 was the only thing on the market, I'd be in one!


----------



## FloggolF (Dec 28, 2001)

Oh, yeah. I live in the Pacific NorthWET. I'll need a hard top please!
A Polo GTI would be an OK consolation if the GX3 doesn''t make it to market...


----------



## 32Panels (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (FloggolF)*

I'm up here with you in the wet, and while some sort of top would be a nice option (it would get my brother to buy one) I am ready to drive it rain or shine.


----------



## DerekSolomon (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: GX3 Appreciation thread (KESBVW)*

Hello Kevin,
I just registered with this site, so that I could follow and respond to the GX3 threads. I have a 2002 VW GTI 1.8t, and am really interested in this GX3 concept. I hope VW will produce it. I also have a Ducati 998 and a Honda NSR 250, so I am a big bike fan as well.
Any sales information you have on the GX3 subject would be greatly appreciated! I'm also interested in being added to any sort of waiting list. Please email for address info.
I've been following the posts on this subject, and have some comments:
The reason for the plastic "spoiler" on front cowl: I've seen other Lotus 7 inspired cars with no windshield, and they all have something similar. The idea is to create a laminar flow (read: clean air) directly into the driver's head area. Otherwise, noise and buffeting can be a real problem. 
For people that are interested, check out the DAX Rush Hayabusa, or Westfield Hayabusa (both English Lotus 7's with motorcycle engines...) to see how they deal with not having a windshield.
Rear camber: From the looks of the pictures, there will certainly be no camber compensation on the back. They look like they are using the "brawn" approach. Mount is rigidly, put a WIDE tire on the back, and maybe have a slightly rounded profile, since this tire will be custom anyway... I hope it works.
Normally, I would shy away from a trike. They usually look like garage Frankensteins. However, I think VW has done a really good job with this concept, and the whole Greenie tree-hugger thing comes along as an added benefit. I just hope they keep it a pure driving experience. Mixing people who shop for Sparco apparel with people who drive Priuses can be a dangerous combination, where nobody is happy.
Keep it light and simple, and I think they have a winner. I really like the idea that they are working with Lotus on the project.
Thanks,
-Derek


----------



## Midwest-AMG (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_or they let it go quietly hoping that you'll forget about it if it gets the http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif !



Why do I have the strange feeling you're right?


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (BoostedVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostedVeeDub* »_

Why do I have the strange feeling you're right?









At this point, I'm treating no news as good news. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







Even if VW were to decide 
not to make the GX3 and forego any announcement, I'm sure we'd hear from Kevin and others at VW. 
BUT HEY! HEY! At last report the future for the GX3 was *98% positive! * Let's not 
get bummed out because it's been a week or two since we've heard more good news. 
And on that subject, it's time for another GX3 photo!











_Modified by CV Joint at 12:52 AM 4-19-2006_


----------



## xxxnjxxx (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: (BoostedVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostedVeeDub* »_

Why do I have the strange feeling you're right?









better come up with some back-ups...
mine are S2000 or T-REX (used theyre in the high $30k-low $40k range...YIKES...!!!)
not giving up hope, but just dont want to put all my (hope) eggs in ONE basket...


----------



## tightapex (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: GX3 Appreciation thread (DerekSolomon)*

Great post, Derek. The whole commuter car, gas-sipping angle had me puzzled as well. My first impression of the GX3 was track toy. When I learned that it could be street-legal, I was estatic. But its HOV lane and high gas mileage capability, I found insignificant. It's a nice plus, but it's not first and foremost in my mind. 
This vehicle has driving performance written all over it. The minute the green car buyer learns that there's no top, no windows, no A/C, no power steering, no airbags, etc., he'll drive away as fast as his Prius will take him. And that's okay... VW shouldn't have to compromise vision for the sake of expanded sales. The last time I looked, the company already has an excellent product line covering just about any driving need. And as mentioned before, the GX3 _is_ meant to drawn attention to the brand. Besides, if the GX3 gets produced, the aftermarket will likely fill the void for some of those items.
Praise be to VW for pushin' boundaries!


----------



## veedubBiker (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: GX3 Appreciation thread (tightapex)*

The Gx3 got some ink in the WSJ yesterday, they did a special section about cars and the future of the automobile, there's a few comments about hte Gx3, "has elements of a motorcycle and a go-cart"


----------



## x1000rpms (Apr 12, 2006)

I just wanted to point out that the gx3 now has a link off the front page of the vw site. In the big green "its back" flash box on the right hand side...
"A new concept in driving: Meet the GX3"
The concept page was there before.. but I don't remember a front page link...
I also wanted to respond to xxxnjxxx about the other options "s2000" deal. I am totally in agreement with you. I put a deposit down on one of these GX3s but if VW tries to sell it for even a penny more than they said (17k) - I'll be taking my 17K and buying a 2000 or 2001 model year used s2k instead. 17k is an ok price.. but I'd like to see it even cheaper... thats how you create a real driving revolution ...and used s2k go for about the same price. come with AC - convertible top - 240 hp ;-)
Bring us our GX3 VW! Keep it cheap or else!


----------



## IFIWASINMYVW (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: GX3 Appreciation thread (TwoRs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TwoRs* »_Let me know where and when to place the deposit!
Just like the Concept R, build it and they will come!

x2.... I'm on this like white on Hondas


----------



## DerekSolomon (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: GX3 Appreciation thread (tightapex)*

Hey tightapex,
Thanks for the response! I agree, if I get a GX3 it would be for #1 weekend canyon driver, #2 track day toy and #3 as a gas sipping commuter. But, I can understand why VW would do that from a product marketing perspective, as they want the broadest prospective customer base possible.
I've been poring over the pictures / press releases / message boards on the Internet, an have some thoughts:
Price/performance: For $17k suggested, this is a lot of toy for the money. If VW actually puts OZ wheels, low profile Yokohama performance tires, Ohlins suspension and 5 point harnesses on the production car, the customer is getting a sensational deal. Of course, I don't know what will change between the concept shown and the one we can buy... But just do the math. Even motorcycles with name-brand wheels and suspension immediately hit $17k.
Another way to look at this is on the component car market. Even if you were to assemble the most basic Lotus 7 kit yourself, it would easily surpass $17k on components alone. I don't really mean a Locost, so much as a decent roller from a manufacturer. I'll post some links later, about what I mean here. The VW comes fully assembled, with a warranty and a dealer service network. 
What you won't get: I don't know if people really understand how stark this car is. You're not going to get any power assist on the steering or brakes. In fact, you may even end up seeing exactly how the steering rack works down by your feet! 
Also, I don't see how a top could practically be applied, although I'd love to see what the aftermarket could do. I think there is a DOT law that a vehicle cannot have a windshield, unless it also has a wiper. I'm not sure how it being a motorcycle could alleviate this, but it seems doubtful, as any windscreen on this car would have to be quite tall to have a workable roof.
Maybe just a tounnea cover, to seal up the cockpit? This is an elemental driving experience, for sure.
Regarding the chain drive: I think they did a good job on the final drive solution. A dual row motorcycle style chain is the most straightforward solution. Again, price/performance.
Note that the swingarm is unsprung weight. A shaft drive would add even more weight, cost and complexity. I don't see how a toothed belt would work in this application. Harleys for the most part just putter around, so that is not a realistic comparison. Notably, all racing Buells are immediately switched over to chain drive. Please note, though, I'm not a drag-racer, so I don't know if those folks have been using belt-driven bikes successfully. Don't flame me too bad on this one, please!
Modern motorcycle chains are all O-ring protected. In theory, they actually don't require any further lubrication. In reality what happens though is that motorcycle chains get all grunged up, and need help staying clean and protected. I suspect that if VW hides the majority of the chain driver within the swingarm, it will stay cleaner than on a bike, therefore requiring less maintenance. 
Also, there is a small and simple device called a chain oiler, which could practically eliminate the maintanance chore. It would consist of a small resovoir to hold about a pint of engine oil, and a dispensing mechanism that would slowly drip drops on the chain. It is a total loss system, and is used by many sport touring folks who are iron butts. Just fill it up once a month...
As for chain noise, well you'll never hear it over the screams of your passenger!
Thanks,
-Derek


----------



## R32forme (Dec 12, 2003)

*Re: GX3 Appreciation thread (DerekSolomon)*

Stark is good, don't need no stinkn' tops, radio's, AC, windshields,CD players, heaters, windshield wipers, power steering/ brakes, it's a MOTORCYCLE, plain and simple! If you aren't a motorcycle person maybe this is not for you, to stark, never.


----------



## alvint_vw (Jun 6, 2003)

*Re: (KESBVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KESBVW* »_Man does that look like a blast or what. Can't wait to take one of those on the backroads from Santa Barbara to Solvang.

I'd join all of you with my GX3 - through Hwy 192, Hwy 150 and the around the lakes.
I'd be up for any track day as I run my R32 monthly. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 32Panels (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: GX3 Appreciation thread (DerekSolomon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DerekSolomon* »_... I agree, if I get a GX3 it would be for #1 weekend canyon driver, #2 track day toy and #3 as a gas sipping commuter.

I'm right there with you on why I want to get the GX3, but for me its actual use would end up as #1 gas sipping commuter, #2 weekend canyon driver and #3 as a track day toy. Though I would try to take advantage of it to the fullest of all it's potentials.


----------



## stiliettoman (Jan 10, 2006)

*Re: GX3 Appreciation thread (DerekSolomon)*

" I think there is a DOT law that a vehicle cannot have a windshield, unless it also has a wiper. I'm not sure how it being a motorcycle could alleviate this, but it seems doubtful, as any windscreen on this car would have to be quite tall to have a workable roof." 
What are you thinking????? Have you ever seen a Goldwing or any other fully equipped cruiser bike without a windshield? Have you ever seen a modern sport bike without a windshield??? They all have plastic windshields, so they never have wipers.
As for the cog belts, they are used quite successfully on Harley style dragsters, some with fairly high horsepower. On Harley street bikes, I know guys who have run a belt 60,000 miles or more with zero problems and no maintenance. I think one of the reasons they switch some belt drives to chain on racers is so they can change ratios easily for various track situations.
I agree that lubing a chain is not a major task, even if you do it by hand. That is not the problem. The problem is all the dirt that collects on the chain. The dirt is abrasive, and if you don't clean it periodically, the chain and sprocket life will definitely be affected. Cleaning the chain is a very unpleasant task.


----------



## Mr_vee_dub (Oct 30, 2005)

like most people on here, i believe this is a hard hitter with great potential. gx3 will kick some serious ass WHEN it hits the market. 
however, being as i am from the great white north, if there were some sort of hard top option that would be even sweeter. anything else that needs to be done can be done so after purchasing i guess... 
when i see a list, i'm hopping on it. gx3 here i come!


----------



## DerekSolomon (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: GX3 Appreciation thread (stiliettoman)*

Hey stiliettoman,

_Quote, originally posted by *stiliettoman* »_
What are you thinking????? Have you ever seen a Goldwing or any other fully equipped cruiser bike without a windshield? Have you ever seen a modern sport bike without a windshield??? They all have plastic windshields, so they never have wipers. 

Ha ha, no I didn't forget about the luxobarge bikes. It's just that on most bikes, the rider still has a line of sight over the windscreen, and even on the fat dressers (like Road Kings and Goldwings), it is easy for the rider to look left or right of the windscreens.
However, when you are strapped in a car, which essentially the GX3 is in this discussion, you have no choice but to look through a windshield. It is here that things become wierd, as of course the registration says bike, but the realistic size of the hood and cowl is car.
My comment comes from looking at various kit cars, and reading about DMV rules for making them road legal. Check out a Porsche 550 Spyder with a Speedster windshield, and you will see wipers. But then check out the same Spyder with a half-height windscreen, and you won't see wipers.
http://www.seriouswheels.com/1...A.htm
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Porsche_550_Spyder
So it comes down to whether the "bike" rules would still hold water if a windshield were constructed that is actually tall enough to support a top structure or something.
Good to hear that the belts are being used on high-power dragster bikes. Maybe we'll see them on more vehicles in the future.
Thanks,
-Derek


----------



## DerekSolomon (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: (x1000rpms)*

I hadn't noticed before that there was a short video available on vw.com. The location of all the pictures and video look like Stunt Road or Piuma or Saddle Peak, which is pretty close to where I live. I'm so pissed that I never actually saw them tooling around in it, though.
In fact when I went to the LA show, I didn't even give the GX3 much attention. I think I walked right by it, thinking that it was just another crazy concept that would never see the light of day, like the Suzuki GSXR-4.
I've been checking out the figures for the dimensions on this thing, and it has quite a footprint. Here's a comparison with the Lotus Elise:
Wheelbase: Elise = 90.6, GX3 = 106.3
Track (f): Elise = 57, GX3 = 64.2
Length: Elise = 149, GX3 = 147.8
Width: Elise = 67.7, GX3 = 72.8
Weight Dist: Elise = 40%/60%, GX3 = 59%/41%
Front Tire Size: Elise = 175/55R16, GX3 = 215/45R17
I'm very interested in seeing how it drives compared to the Elise. For such a small car, it has a huge wheelbase and track. Plus, the weight is biased very far forward for a mid-engined vehicle. 
I assume this is all for stability in a trike, but I hope it doesn't adversely affect handling, such as in a slalom.
Hopefully we can read a driving review soon.
-Derek


----------



## Longing4GX3 (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: (DerekSolomon) Wheel Base*

For comparison, my BMW R1150RT/EZS Sidecar had a wheel base, measured from the center of the front bike tire to the center of the sidecar wheel of 64 inches. All wheels were wideprofile 15 inch car rims, with wide profile tires all around; 145 in the front, 165 in the rear, and 185 on the sidecar. Outside dimension was 77 inches. It had an electric height adjusted windshield, no wipers








). The sidecar was a seat and a half, or one adult and one child. With proper training and ability it could keep it's own in twisties. In the wet it was much more stable than two wheels and in the snow, marginal but still better than a two wheeler. 
I sold it a month ago, and will built another if the GX3 does not come out. My new one will be based on an FJR1300 or ST1300. RDS (France) or EZS sidecar, hopefully with center hub steering. A sidecar is not something an inexperienced person should attempt at speed. It is more complicated to drive safely than most realize. 
A trike easier to drive as it is symetrical as opposed to the assymetrical sidecar outfit.


----------



## Delmustator (Mar 14, 2006)

I'm curious about the sound of the exhaust. While the exhaust system looks very nice. It should have it own exhaust note.


----------



## MisterDangerPants (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: (CV Joint)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CV Joint* »_BUT HEY! HEY! At last report the future for the GX3 was *98% positive! * Let's not get bummed out because it's been a week or two since we've heard more good news.

Where the heck are you getting 98%? Have you interviewed the entire management team at WWAG and VWofA? Is it some new algebraic formula I’m not aware of? I’m just curious. Also, why haven’t a plethora of dealers jumped into this forum if this most assuredly going to get the green light? Enlighten me, please.
Not only was the GX3 absent from the North American International Auto Show (NAIAS) in Detroit, but it also hasn’t reared its head at the New York International Automobile Show. If Volkswagen wanted to create more buzz about the possibility of this going into production, it would have been in attendance at both. But it hasn’t.


----------



## Black n Grey (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: (MisterDangerPants)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MisterDangerPants* »_Where the heck are you getting 98%? Have you interviewed the entire management team at WWAG and VWofA? Is it some new algebraic formula I’m not aware of? I’m just curious. 



_Quote, originally posted by *KESBVW* »_
Here's the unofficial/official on the GX3. It's not totally signed off yet, but it's nearly so. There are some logistical issues such as how to ship to dealers and a few other details to work out. I don't want to say who the quote was from, but it was a VERY high ranking official who told me it was 98% done. There is another meeting on it in Wolfsburg mid April that should button things up even further, if not completely. 
Kevin Eckhart
Santa Barbara Volkswagen

P.S. I also have a new friend who tells me he'll keep me updated.


----------



## FLank_Sinatra (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: (Black n Grey)*

^^^


----------



## LikeFlint (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (MisterDangerPants)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MisterDangerPants* »_Not only was the GX3 absent from the North American International Auto Show (NAIAS) in Detroit, but it also hasn’t reared its head at the New York International Automobile Show. If Volkswagen wanted to create more buzz about the possibility of this going into production, it would have been in attendance at both. But it hasn’t.

Yes, that is true, but the rumor earlier was that the concept had been broken somehow while being driven by some engineers. That would account for it not being in New York. To me it seems too early to argue about why it wsn't at these shows. They have been running the test mule at Lotus, so it is certainly more than just a concept. Exactly where they are in the process of vetting this thing as a possibility we can't actually determine. Apart from the test mule, there is info indicating that Dr. Bernhard seems to be a fan, Kevin indicated good news from Germany, and someone fom Moonraker also indicated it was moving forward. There are also the press releases from Lotus as well as the additions to the VW site, so that is also some reassurance that the GX3 has not been abandoned. As I recall, you earlier stated that this vehicle would never see production. Are you back to try and re-stir that argument?


----------



## LikeFlint (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (Delmustator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Delmustator* »_I'm curious about the sound of the exhaust. While the exhaust system looks very nice. It should have it own exhaust note.

Don't have the link handy, but there is a video of the GX3 being driven out in LA on Edmunds.com. That video has a very brief moment when you can clearly hear the exhaust. Pretty throaty.


----------



## LikeFlint (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (DerekSolomon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DerekSolomon* »_
I've been checking out the figures for the dimensions on this thing, and it has quite a footprint. Here's a comparison with the Lotus Elise:
Wheelbase: Elise = 90.6, GX3 = 106.3
Track (f): Elise = 57, GX3 = 64.2
Length: Elise = 149, GX3 = 147.8
Width: Elise = 67.7, GX3 = 72.8
Weight Dist: Elise = 40%/60%, GX3 = 59%/41%
Front Tire Size: Elise = 175/55R16, GX3 = 215/45R17


How you walked by the GX3 without really taking note I'll never know!







Earlier comparisons indicated the GX3 is about the size of the Mini. A little wider and a little longer; the Lotus looks to be about the same, though Lotus' aren't just overtaking the world with their presence (at ~$45,000, it is no wonder). MPH had a riding review of it (they weren't allowed to drive). They also have a review of the Exige in the same issue. 


_Modified by LikeFlint at 11:36 AM 4-20-2006_


----------



## LikeFlint (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: GX3 Appreciation thread (R32forme)*


_Quote, originally posted by *R32forme* »_Stark is good, don't need no stinkn' tops, radio's, AC, windshields,CD players, heaters, windshield wipers, power steering/ brakes, it's a MOTORCYCLE, plain and simple! If you aren't a motorcycle person maybe this is not for you, to stark, never.

I agree. I think the starker the better. Makes it all about driving. Here is a question: will it have reverse? I was talking to a friend of mine and he mentioned that motorcycles have no reverse due to the possibilities of harm to the drive train (plus size makes it a waste). I pointed out it was a VW transmission, but then he pointed out it has a chain drive and that reverse with that drive train may be bad, especially the way people like to roll out and throw their vehicles in first while rolling backwards. So, would you throw a chain that easily if you were moving backwards and slammed it into first to take off? If so, wouldn't reverse seem like a gear they would exclude? Honestly, how hard can it be to swing a leg out and push this thing out of a spot? I kind of like the idea of no reverse. I guess I like the idea of this being stripped down as far as it will go. 
On a side note, did anyone notice the new Passat options available? There is a write up accesible fromthe splash page for the 'tex. There are pictures of it in New York. Looks good and the additions were designed by Moonraker. Looks good. Score another for Moonraker!


_Modified by LikeFlint at 11:45 AM 4-20-2006_


----------



## Peloton25 (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: (MisterDangerPants)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MisterDangerPants* »_Where the heck are you getting 98%? Have you interviewed the entire management team at WWAG and VWofA? Is it some new algebraic formula I’m not aware of? I’m just curious. Also, why haven’t a plethora of dealers jumped into this forum if this most assuredly going to get the green light? Enlighten me, please.










Honestly, if you're going to keep playing Mr. Negative here, at least try to pay attention.








>8^)
ER


----------



## Mr_vee_dub (Oct 30, 2005)

holy wow. 
i was just checking out some random lotus site, and i came across this rather strange, but familiar shape...
all but the rear having two wheels looks similar in design. also this machine has more potential for a top than i thought. the lotus 340r. i'm almost sure the same people who designed that were in on the gx3. it's a lot alike.
just weird how they can change a few things and the label on something and people get all hyped about it. not that i should say much though... i'm a huge fan of this new trike.


----------



## 32Panels (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (LikeFlint)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LikeFlint* »_
Don't have the link handy, but there is a video of the GX3 being driven out in LA on Edmunds.com. That video has a very brief moment when you can clearly hear the exhaust. Pretty throaty.

here it is: http://www.edmunds.com/insidel...260#4
Oh, and the may issue of eurotuner has a 4 page article on the GX3 w/ new pics, concept sketches and some new info.
The most pertinent being that at press time the GX3 has had extensive market research don and is so far along that the already have work done on the sales brochure and that their source says all that the need is final approval, than it is a go.








If anyone is interested and I'm not too lazy, I might scan the pages latter.


_Modified by 32Panels at 8:58 PM 4-20-2006_


----------



## Midwest-AMG (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: (32Panels)*


_Quote, originally posted by *32Panels* »_If anyone is interested and I'm not too lazy, I might scan the pages latter.

Yes please do. My lazy factor of going out to look at Eurotuner for this article is higher than your scanning laziness.


----------



## 32Panels (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (32Panels)*

Alright I feel that there is just too much good info in the article to not scan it, I might not be able to host it at an acceptable resolution so if I don't have it up in the next 10 minuets or so give me your email address and I'll send you a PDF of the article ( or you can go pick-up the mag if it's on the stands yet)


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (32Panels)*

Send it to me.
I can host it! 
[email protected]


----------



## 32Panels (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

email sent
And if anybody is too impatient to wait for Mike to get them up I can still send them to you.

_Modified by 32Panels at 8:56 PM 4-20-2006_
And they're up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif thanks Mike










_Modified by 32Panels at 10:31 PM 4-20-2006_


----------



## DerekSolomon (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: (Mr_vee_dub)*

Hey Mr_vee_dub,
The Lotus 340R is very cool, but it is just a derivative of the Elise. Same chassis as the Elise, but different bodywork. The GX3 is a steel spaceframe, while the Elise has a bonded series of aluminum box sections.
http://www.340r.net/
I agree that the styling is similar.
-Derek


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (DerekSolomon)*

Here are the scans:








*Full Size:* http://www.hostdub.com/albums/...1.jpg








*Full Size: *http://www.hostdub.com/albums/...2.jpg








*Full Size: *http://www.hostdub.com/albums/...3.jpg








*Full Size: *http://www.hostdub.com/albums/...4.jpg


_Modified by [email protected] at 8:04 PM 4-20-2006_


----------



## Peloton25 (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Might be nice to link those as thumbnails since they make the page side scroll.
They're also bandwidth hogs and will take forever for people on slower connections to download each time they view this page. 
*Edit:* Here we go - these are clickable for hi-res.








    
    
>8^)
ER



_Modified by Peloton25 at 4:40 PM 4-20-2006_


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (Peloton25)*

Dont' know how to do that!


----------



## Peloton25 (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Ok - I rehosted them and they're linked in my previous post. Now you can delete the originals. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
>8^)
ER


----------



## 32Panels (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (Peloton25)*

thanks Peloton
I've also got GX3 scans at 50% now. I emailed them to mike as well, if you'd rather host them at that size I can email them to you or you can probably reduce them on your end as well. just a thought.


----------



## Peloton25 (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: (32Panels)*

I think the originals are a good size, just not great for displaying directly in a thread. 
>8^)
ER


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

Mike / 32Panels
THANKS!!!!








I will definitely make a special effort to seek out and buy that 
magazine. And I'll probably buy more than one copy in case 
I start drooling when I read! 
Those are the first new photos I've seen of the GX3 in over 3 and a 
half months! The concept sketches are really enlightening. 
And the article itself is fantastic. It's great to learn what the 
designers and engineers where thinking as the project developed. 
It reinforces so much of what I (and others) have said about the 
GX3 owners needing to make a commitment to the vehicles. (e.g.
having to _adapt_ to conditions like a motorcyclist does). Personally, I think roughing it a little helps get the driver closer
to the pure driving experience. 
I am very willing to do whatever I need to do to have a GX3 of my own. 


_Modified by CV Joint at 8:22 PM 4-20-2006_


----------



## Good1Spd (Oct 12, 2003)

that was the best write of on the GX3 yet!
some awesome info in there.


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (Good1Spd)*

Ok, fixed mine. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Sorry!


----------



## F1Bob23 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (Peloton25)*

WOW! I am like so excited for this car after that article. I like how it started as a performance car. If VW needs a karter to put this through its paces I'm locked and loaded!


----------



## TonyB GX3 (Apr 12, 2006)

That was a nice read, thanks for sharing! I really like the "let the aftermkt" thrive mentality also... Keeps the price down, and the weight! Space for a small turbo? That would be awesome, and not hurt the gas mileage all that much. I was hoping to get more definitive numbers on the weight of the GX3...


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (TonyB GX3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TonyB GX3* »_...I was hoping to get more definitive numbers on the weight of the GX3...

The weight was long ago published along with other GX3 specs: 
Body framing	Tubular steel frame, laminated body panels
Length	147.8 in (3,753 mm)
Width	72.8 in (1,850 mm)
Height	47.6 in (1,210 mm)
Track	64.2 in (1,630 mm)
Wheelbase	106.3 (2,700 mm)
Ground clearance	5.1 in (130 mm) empty, 
3.5 in (90 mm) fully loaded
*Weight	approx. 1257 lbs (570 kg) w/o driver*
Weight distribution	59 : 41 (front : rear)
Rollover protection	Aluminum, mounted on frame
Luggage compartment	80 liters (behind the seats)
Engine	
Type of engine / Installation position	1.6l / 4 cyl./ rear transversal mounted
Power	125 hp (125 PS/92 kW) 
@ 6.500 rpm
Torque	112.5 ft-lbs (152 Nm)
@ 3.000 rpm
Power/Weight-Ratio	10 lbs/hp (4.56 kg/PS)
Fuel mileage	46 mpg (5,2l/100km)

Power transmission	
Gearbox	Six-speed manual
Drive concept	Chain drive to rear wheel

Running gear	
Front axle	Double wishbone, coil-over-dampener
Rear axle	Aluminum mono swingarm, coil-over-dampener
Front tires	215/45 R17x8J
Rear tire	315/30 R18x12J

Performance	
0-62,5 mph / 0-100 km/h	5,7 s
Lateral acceleration	1.25g
Top Track Speed	125 mph (200 km/h)









.


----------



## TonyB GX3 (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks much CV Joint. I have seen that figure, but I was under the impression that it might have changed due to various iterations along the way... Sort of like what we saw with the MINI prior to its eventual release...
If you don't get GRM, they just had a nice article on the life of cv joints. A nice read, like much of their stuff...
If VW can keep this thing under 1,300 lbs, that would fantastic. I'm still curious as to what kind of loss we can expect from the engine hp, down to the wheels. Sorry, wheel!








I got some canned response today titled "Future Model of Interest 4/20 ib". The email reads:
Dear Tony, 
Thank you for your interest in the Volkswagen GX3 Concept vehicle. At this time, this model is considered to be a concept only, but is being preliminarily explored by Volkswagen for possible inclusion into our model lineup at some point in the future. A decision has not been made as of yet.

If you would like to be updated when information becomes available about the possibility of the GX3 Concept for North America, please send us your complete name, mailing address and email address information.
We appreciate your interest in Volkswagen. 
Ieshia
Volktalk
=========
If VW doesn't do the GX3, I'm leaning toward building a V6 SuperStalker. And while I would love to have one those machines, my time is just not what it used to be... Hoping the GX3 lives!

_Modified by TonyB GX3 at 8:08 PM 4-20-2006_


_Modified by TonyB GX3 at 11:02 PM 4-20-2006_


----------



## DerekSolomon (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: (TonyB GX3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TonyB GX3* »_If VW doesn't do the GX3, I'm leaning toward building a V6 SuperStalker. And while I would love to have one those machines, my time is just not what it used to be... Hoping the GX3 lives!

Yeah, I've been looking at the Brunton as well!
http://www.bruntonauto.com/index.htm
Seems like a good American alternative to paying for a British kit to be shipped all the way over here!
-Derek


----------



## TonyB GX3 (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (DerekSolomon)*

I can talk quite a bit about the Stalker, but I'll stay on topic here.

So... where would license plates go on the GX3? Anyone care to Photoshop some possibilities? Maybe we can get away with the smaller motorcyle ones...


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (TonyB GX3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TonyB GX3* »_I can talk quite a bit about the Stalker, but I'll stay on topic here.

So... where would license plates go on the GX3? Anyone care to Photoshop some possibilities? Maybe we can get away with the smaller motorcyle ones...

Well, since it _is_ a motorcycle, there would be only one small rear-mounted motorcycle license plate needed. No ugly plate to mess up the look of the front of the GX3!
My thought is that the single plate would probably be mounted something like a side-mount plates popular with bike customizers, sitting on one side of the rear wheel. Perhaps like this?








.



_Modified by CV Joint at 1:29 AM 4-21-2006_


----------



## TonyB GX3 (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (CV Joint)*

A small plate would be ideal for sure... My first thought was something just above the exhaust, but that might block the view of the rear mirror...


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (TonyB GX3)*

Like in Europe, there could be a "plate sticker" that could be affixed to the rear body panel in some way, or there could be a bracket extending from the driver's side of the rear swingarm that a small plate could attach to.


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (TonyB GX3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TonyB GX3* »_A small plate would be ideal for sure... My first thought was something just above the exhaust, but that might block the view of the rear mirror...


There isn't a centrally mounted rear mirror like in a car, so you're not going to block that. Instead, the GX3 is like a motorcycle with twin side mirrors only. And since the rear of the GX3 is tapered down to the single rear wheel, I bet you can't see any part of the GX3 body when you look in one of the side mirrors. 
I don't know about above the exhaust... It would be so ugly sitting bolt upright there on one of the most beautiful parts of the GX3.


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: (Good1Spd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Good1Spd* »_that was the best write of on the GX3 yet!
some awesome info in there.



http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I dunno when the last time I got so excited reading a mag article... I need this vehicle....


----------



## 32Panels (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (CV Joint)*

I thought about where you would put the plate for a while when they first unveiled the GX3 and had an idea.








See that little cross brace between the tail lights/roll bars, notice how it pinches together?
My guess would be you would stick the small little motorcycle plate right there. It's a nice visible height and it wouldn't mess with the lines of the GX3.


----------



## TonyB GX3 (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (32Panels)*

That cross brace is exactly the area that I was thinking also... I had never noticed the tail lights before though! Heck, and there is no review mirror... Thanks CV.
If this does indeed get produced, I would imagine some type of provision for a plate, like a recessed area within a body panel, or a bracket of sorts...


----------



## MisterDangerPants (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: (LikeFlint)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LikeFlint* »_Yes, that is true, but the rumor earlier was that the concept had been broken somehow while being driven by some engineers. That would account for it not being in New York. To me it seems too early to argue about why it wsn't at these shows. They have been running the test mule at Lotus, so it is certainly more than just a concept. Exactly where they are in the process of vetting this thing as a possibility we can't actually determine. Apart from the test mule, there is info indicating that Dr. Bernhard seems to be a fan, Kevin indicated good news from Germany, and someone fom Moonraker also indicated it was moving forward. There are also the press releases from Lotus as well as the additions to the VW site, so that is also some reassurance that the GX3 has not been abandoned. As I recall, you earlier stated that this vehicle would never see production. Are you back to try and re-stir that argument?

Every so often I check this forum and see what misinformation is being spewed and sometimes I’m motivated to throw in a little reality. I think it’s wonderful there’s so much optimism, but one really needs to look at this objectively.
Huh? Broken? You think there’s only one of these hanging around? Think again. If Volkswagen wanted to pump up interest and get folks excited, they’d be shoving it down the public’s throat at every car show they’re in attendance. And yes, it is only a concept. You can run a prototype until you’re blue in the face, but until it’s slated for production, the classification doesn’t change.
Volkswagen is not going to give a dealer inside information. To give you a little insight, automobile manufacturers regularly invite the wonderful folks that sell their vehicles to come and visit manufacturing facilities and corporate headquarters to get them excited about new and existing model lines. My father was a mucky-muck at General Motors for may years (dating back to the early 60s) and this was part of his job.
Yes, and I still feel this will never see production. Again, it’s super cool (potentially a good autocross vehicle), but I feel there just isn’t enough market interest and when it comes right down to it, Volkswagen needs to please their stockholders. As for Dr. Bernd Pischetsrieder, read this http://www.nytimes.com/2006/04...n.htm. His decisions will be closely scrutinized I imagine.
And by the way, the only press release Volkswagen of America has is from the initial Los Angeles Auto Show. That’s it.

_Quote, originally posted by *Peloton25* »_Honestly, if you're going to keep playing Mr. Negative here, at least try to pay attention.

Huh? Talk about a non sequitur.


_Modified by MisterDangerPants at 12:30 PM 4-21-2006_


----------



## 32Panels (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (MisterDangerPants)*

MisterDangerPants:
Yes we all realize that it is still, at this point, a concept. 
Honestly, all that you are putting out to slap down the idea of the GX3 making it to production is assumptions that you are making from some of your second hand contact with the Automotive world. 
Sure that information is use full and many times a general truth. That fact is though that you don't know what people have been told or by whom so you really have no basis for discounting it. Could it all be hype or even worse lies? Yes. But at this point, we really have no reason to think so. Obviously we are on the Internet and *everything* should be taken with at grain of salt.
Also did you even bother to read the article posted? Those are some of the more credible sources I've seen in an article of this sort, and they basically confirm everything we've been told so far.
So yes, pay attention, and don't be such a sourpuss.


_Modified by 32Panels at 6:21 PM 4-21-2006_


----------



## MisterDangerPants (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: (32Panels)*


_Quote, originally posted by *32Panels* »_Obviously we are on the Internet and *everything* should be taken with at grain of salt.

Bingo. Very well stated. I'm not a sourpuss, rather a realist with an extremely objective outlook. Like most of you, I love this concept, and would be totally excited to see this become a reality. Keep that in mind.


----------



## 32Panels (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (MisterDangerPants)*

That is great, it's just that your posts, whether you intended or not, have come across as quite negative.
I think, that with the possibility of GX3 going to production, we need to generate as much positive energy for it as possible. In the end if some gets there hart broken because it didn't get built, that's too bad. 
I think most interested people, at least here, are going to do everything they can to bring it to market.
and a







to the GX3, built or not.


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (32Panels)*


_Quote, originally posted by *32Panels* »_That is great, it's just that your posts, whether you intended or not, have come across as quite negative.
I think, that with the possibility of GX3 going to production, we need to generate as much positive energy for it as possible. In the end if some gets there hart broken because it didn't get built, that's too bad. 
I think most interested people, at least here, are going to do everything they can to bring it to market.
and a







to the GX3, built or not.

I'm not going to comment specifically on the context of anyones posts as, quite frankly, I don't recall what everyone has typed over the last 23 pages and it's not my place to pass any more assumptions about possible misinterpretations, but I do want to touch on a few points.
This is an "appreciation thread", so we can all assume that we can all appreciate some aspect of this vehicle, whether it is to be slated for production or not. If that is the only reason why we're here, let's cherish that common ground and ignore all else.
With that said, my appreciation for the GX3 will never be less than what it is now, even if it's never produced. It will only get that much greater once it is finally produced, but if it's not, I can still appreciate the value of the vehicle for what it is.
Yes, it's all well and good to approach this situation with a sense of realism and the understanding that our dreams may very well never reach fruition, but in the mean time, let's all try to be as positive as possible and continue to throw ideas around in the (seriously possible) belief that someone of importance to this vehicle's future is watching and listening. 
We have nothing to lose by making every effort to do our part to ensure that this vehicle comes to market and that we each have every coneivable opportunity to own one. Sure, I guess we will all lose some productivity at work, but everyone who becomes a member of the Vortex Media Group sites should know that by now.








Let's just all keep a positive attitude and see where this road leads us. 
If VW *"seriously"* wants drivers to show some interest in this vehicle, let's be damn sure to show them how serious we really are. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (32Panels)*

32Panels, you are a gentleman. While I am here biting my tongue not to take the bait and jump into the fray, you have taken the high road. So, here's a toast







to you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## x1000rpms (Apr 12, 2006)

I think the GX3 wasn't shown in New York because it would have killed the Rabbit hype. We have to face it.. VW is in this business to sell cars.. not the GX3 (which they aren't even sure will sell very well yet) so of course they want to show their cars at car shows. They need to put the GX3 out there at some point.. but should it be at every auto show stealing the PR off the golf? I don't think so. 
VW doesn't need to be cramming this down peoples throats. Its very different and people looking for something different will come looking for it on their own. VW needed one big PR push to let people know the option was out there and see what response they got. They did that... so they don't need to keep it up. Especially at northern autoshows where the highs are less than 55 degrees half the year! If they are gonna build it, it will come out next year at the earliest. So they can hype it up at auto shows then. Personally I hope to see it at the Atlanta car show on the 29th.. but I'm not expecting it. In fact.. it would be a very big (pleasant) surprise if it were there.
Just cause its not at auto shows where VW is trying to save some of its dying brands doesn't mean they aren't going to make it... are all car company's concepts at every auto show? I can tell you for a fact the answer is no - and that shouldn't surprise you Mr. Pants. 
As for dealer inside information - You don't honestly believe that you just spring selling motorcycles on dealers that sell cars for a living do you? When I went to put my deposit on a gx3 the salesman said that the dealership had already been through an inspection of who there had motorcycle licenses and who could show them to people - take people for test drives. Do you honestly think they would go through all that if they weren't serious? Its a BIKE. Would they honestly mess with people that sell cars for a living like that if it were just at "concept" stage??!?!
And you can run a "concept" till you are blue in the face - yes... but at some point before it is an announced production vehicle.. you have to greenlight the project for the making of production plans and crunching the numbers for a production vehicle. We are clearly (from all sorts of sources) at that stage with this vehicle - which would mean that kevin is right.. we are at about 98% with the gx3.
As for Dr. Bernd Pischetsrieder - what looks better to stock holders - A man that green lights a project and changes the face of driving as we know it and gets VW's name all over that? Or a man that misses out on changing driving forever and only succeeds at renaming a brand back to the rabbit - and launching the phaeton and touareg? 
Lets keep a bit more objective and a bit more positive

















_Modified by x1000rpms at 12:52 PM 4-21-2006_


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

As for the absence of the GX3 at subsequent auto shows (e.g. Detroit, New York), I am reminded of how GM treated the Solstice concept car. IIRC, the Solstice appeared big time at the Detroit show back in 2002, then never made another appearance at a car show. In the meantime, it was understood that behind the scenes it was being prepared for production. A few Solstice speculation articles appeared in the automotive press 2002-2004, and then in 2005 some pre-production cars started showing up in car magazines like Car and Driver. At this point, only car enthusiasts had heard of the Solstice. Finally, the Solstice hit the big time (relatively speaking) by being featured on The Apprentice TV show when the general public could place advance orders -- still months and months before its official launch. 
With the GX3, I think the time-line is much more compressed for two reasons 1) it is a simple vehicle, and 2) since it is a motorcycle it doesn't have to jump through all the legislative hoops that a car or truck does. Thus it can be brought to market quicker. I don't think much can be read into the GX3 not being the primary item of public relations at VW right now.

. 




_Modified by CV Joint at 5:13 PM 4-21-2006_


----------



## Peloton25 (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: (CV Joint)*

We had the Solstice concept in LA one year (2004 I think), but never it's coupe-bodied sibling.
I think the next showing of the GX3 will be a near-production version at the November LA Auto show. Unless we see something official one way or another before then, that show will prove to be the litmus test on whether it will be produced. 
>8^)
ER


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (Peloton25)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Peloton25* »_We had the Solstice concept in LA one year (2004 I think), but never it's coupe-bodied sibling.
I think the next showing of the GX3 will be a near-production version at the November LA Auto show. Unless we see something official one way or another before then, that show will prove to be the litmus test on whether it will be produced. 
>8^)
ER

I will lose it if I've got to wait until November to find out for sure.








.


----------



## VR6MIGGIE (Oct 2, 2002)

Hey all, 
I dont post here often, I usually spend most of my time lurking the forums, but I am such a big fan of the GX3 that I have decided to post. 
There has been some debate as to whether or not VW would turn a concept vehicle like the GX3 into a reality, we have all heard the reason why VW would shy away from building it. But I honestly feel that this vehicle is coming along at the right time. 
Over the last 10-15 years the American driving public has begun developing a incredibly strong affinty to performance and the sheer joy of driving their vehicles for sport. 
-This is evident in the rapid expansion of the performance or sports tuning industry. As this particular industry has swelled to a multi-billion dollar industry in the last decade alone. 
-The membership logs at weekend racing events such as, SCCA and drag assocations have also been swelling with new members and in recent years (last 5 to 8 years) the number of motorcyclist has also been growing at a rapid pace, thanks in part to the chopper-craze. 
This morning I read a great article on the Ariel Atom in BusinessWeek of all places (link: http://www.businessweek.com/in...1.htm The article had two very interesting facts, the first is that half of all luxury/sports car sales WorldWide are made within in the US. The second and most important is that BusinessWeek feels that the ATOM at $35000 is a bargain sports cars that the masses will flawk too. 
VW will be able to offer similar numbers to ATOM with a very similar driving experience for half of the ATOMS price. It leads me to beleive once the mainstrem media catches on to the GX3 that the vehicle can really take off for VW. As it meets two main needs of the American driving public, it will feed into our love of pure performance, which has been growing insanely and secondly it will come in at a cheap enough price so many people will be able to afford such a vehicle. 
One last point (sorry for the long post), someone talked about VW's shareholders not approving of such an idea. To that statement I just have to say is the GX3 will never create the sales that will lift up VW's stock price. But the GX3 is and can be a halo product that drives interest to the VW brand. As an Apple Computers shareholder I can tell you how important a Halo effect can be to the share price of stock. the iPod brought interest back to Apple Computers and the company has taken off. The GX3 can bring similar interest back to VW and help revive much of VWs declining sales figures in its other car categories. 
thanks for you time and I hope this thing gets built. 
edited to fix link.

_Modified by VR6MIGGIE at 11:41 PM 4-21-2006_


_Modified by VR6MIGGIE at 11:42 PM 4-21-2006_


----------



## Peloton25 (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: (CV Joint)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CV Joint* »_I will lose it if I've got to wait until November to find out for sure.









Now you know why I bought this about a month ago.
















>8^)
ER


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (Peloton25)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Peloton25* »_
Now you know why I bought this about a month ago.








>8^)
ER


Keep the receipt in case you need to return it!










.


----------



## Rhein (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: (32Panels)*

VW needs to go back to their roots, while this vehicle is nuts and fast it is going to be more than likely economical. I can imagine a lot of these rolling around if they ever get produced.

VW YOU BETTER DO IT!!!!


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (Rhein)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rhein* »_...while this vehicle is nuts and fast it is going to be more than likely economical. ... 

Sounds like you might have missed VW promising the GX3 will get _46 mpg_ in commuter use. 








.


----------



## DerekSolomon (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: (CV Joint)*

Hey all,
I'm all for economical, and with the estimated 46 mpg for this beast, that will mean fewer fill-ups at the pump. However, those tires look very sporty, and the kind of driving that the GX3 begs for means that they won't last long.
Anybody remember how the first NSX customers cried, because the special tires designed for that car were assymetrical and unidirectional? The GX3 front tires will most likely end up being unidirectional, and that back one is going to cost a mint.
I'm not complaining, just setting expectations that a performance vehicle requires performance components, including the consumable ones. 
It's all relative, though. I get approximately 3k miles out of the Pirelli Diablos on my Ducati, which cost about $300 to replace. That works out to every 6 months for me.
-Derek


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (DerekSolomon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DerekSolomon* »_Hey all,
I'm all for economical, and with the estimated 46 mpg for this beast, that will mean fewer fill-ups at the pump. However, those tires look very sporty, and the kind of driving that the GX3 begs for means that they won't last long.
Anybody remember how the first NSX customers cried, because the special tires designed for that car were assymetrical and unidirectional? The GX3 front tires will most likely end up being unidirectional, and that back one is going to cost a mint.
I'm not complaining, just setting expectations that a performance vehicle requires performance components, including the consumable ones. 
It's all relative, though. I get approximately 3k miles out of the Pirelli Diablos on my Ducati, which cost about $300 to replace. That works out to every 6 months for me.
-Derek


You bring up a good point. But tires are (potentially) just one of many things a GX3 owner will need to adapt to. That was the problem with the NSX, _some_ of the owners were attracted for the wrong reasons only (e.g. good looks, exclusivity) and they were totally clueless about the high performance potential of the car and the commitment needed to be a NSX owner (e.g. replacing the high tech tires sometimes after only a few thousand miles of use). 
Potential GX3 owners who are accustomed to, (or demand), heating, a/c, power brakes, intermittent wipers, satellite navigation, power steering, ABS, ESC, airbags, sound systems, etc. will definitely have some adjusting to do. Besides doing without all those things, they may have to buy tires more often and plan on handling chain maintenance and other unique items, too. That should weed out those people who aren't really willing to adapt.

.




_Modified by CV Joint at 10:16 PM 4-21-2006_


----------



## 32Panels (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (CV Joint)*

At least we'll only have to pay for three tires


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (32Panels)*


_Quote, originally posted by *32Panels* »_At least we'll only have to pay for three tires









True, but I think that fat rear tire will cost as much as two regular tires! 



.


----------



## DerekSolomon (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: (CV Joint)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CV Joint* »_Besides doing without all those things, they may have to buy tires more often and plan on handling chain maintenance and other unique items, too. That should weed out those people who aren't really willing to adapt.

Hey CV,
Did you notice the reference in the article above that both sprockets are mounted to the swingarm? That's a really smart design idea, as that means the chain(s) can be very tight, and won't have to adjust for the suspension travel arc of the swingarm, like on a motorcycle.
No chain adjusters...
That means that the output shaft from the transmission will go through the front swingarm pivot, and drive captive sprockets. Pretty cool, and I would really like to see how they put it together. Should help a little with going into reverse too, although it will be funny to read their disclaimers about slamming it back into 1st while rolling backwards. Oooff!
I wonder if you will be able to change either sprocket sizes, therefore altering the final drive gearing on vehicle...
-Derek


----------



## vuu16v (Jul 18, 2001)

*Re: (CV Joint)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CV Joint* »_You bring up a good point. But tires are (potentially) just one of many things a GX3 owner will need to adapt to. That was the problem with the NSX, _some_ of the owners were attracted for the wrong reasons only (e.g. good looks, exclusivity) and they were totally clueless about the high performance potential of the car and the commitment needed to be a NSX owner (e.g. replacing the high tech tires sometimes after only a few thousand miles of use). 

The NSX chewed its tires because of extreme alignment from the factory. Back off of the camber and toe settings and it chews tires no more. It also loses its handling advantages when you do this.


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (DerekSolomon)*

While I'll agree that that functional design element is a good idea, it does carry a flaw that I'm curious about.
As the GX3 is moving forward under load and there happens to be a sudden dip or bump in the road that causes a very quick movement in the travel of the rear swingarm, this will send a "shock" through the chain to the front drive sprocket on the front pivot point of the swingarm which will change the level of load on the engine/transmission in two directions as the swingarm moves up, then down to a neutral position or down then up.
As the swingarm moves up, there would be a decrease in the load placed on the engine/transmission as this would put a small amount of slack on the chain in the same direction that it is already moving. As the swingarm swings down, there would be extra load placed on the chain.
It is very doubtful that this "shock" or change in load would be so great that an immediate problem would result partly since there is very little rear swingarm travel to being with, but it is certainly something to consider.


_Modified by [email protected] at 11:41 AM 4-22-2006_


----------



## DerekSolomon (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Hey Mike,
Interesting comments, and I'm trying to visualize what you are describing. I'm not an engineer, so please forgive me if I don't get the ramifications of what you mention here.
To me, the engine, transmission, output device (driveshaft), and front swingarm pivot are all held captive within the chassis. The swingarm is allowed to move in one plane only (up and down), whereby that movement is controlled by the monoshock/spring assembly.
So, all swingarm movement is controlled in an up/down fashion, with the front pivot, sprocket and shaft always in perfect alignment. Of course, this assumes perfect rigidity with the chassis (no twisting or flexing).
The only force I can visualize on the front pivot, sprocket and shaft assembly is the resistance of the chain. Acceleration would be driven from the engine/transmission, and braking would be driven from the wheel backward. I don't see any other loads.
Of course, we'll probably see some form of "cush" drive on the rear wheel hub, and maybe as well on the driveshaft from the transmission to the front sprocket. Just some hard rubber to dampen shocks and vibration.
Do you have a motorcycle Mike?
-Derek


----------



## yearone mk2 (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: (32Panels)*

even though it is a concept it is close to production and they have price figured out they have a production date of mid 07. it should come out sooner IMO


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (DerekSolomon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DerekSolomon* »_
Hey CV,
Did you notice the reference in the article above that both sprockets are mounted to the swingarm? That's a really smart design idea, as that means the chain(s) can be very tight, and won't have to adjust for the suspension travel arc of the swingarm, like on a motorcycle.
No chain adjusters...


No, I missed that. Interesting. And it still has a differential - a locked one -- something I didn't think it would have. 

But I did catch something nontechnical though.... Quote: "Custom cargo systems are also envisaged for production which means it should be as easy to pack for a weekend as, say, with a touring motorcycle." 
Sweet. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (DerekSolomon)*

I don't have a motorcycle as I've never been comfortable with a traditional motorcycle due to an accident that almost killed my father, but the mechanism is simple and I think you misinterpreted what I was refering to. It is based on the resistance of the chain, and not any other loads in the system.
When I mentioned a "shock" or extra load on the chain, I'm refering to load on the length of the chain as it is used by the front sprocket to drive the rear sprocket.
If the front sprocket uses the same pivot point as the front mounts of the swingarm, we can be assured that it moves (rotates) freely of the movement of the swingarm, however, the rear sprocket that is driving the rear wheel obviously has a range of movement up and down (circumfrentially) completely dependent upon the movement of the furthest end of the swingarm during suspension travel.
This up and down movement obviously means that the pivot point for the rear sprocket will always remain equidistant from the front pivot point (within a circular range of motion), however, with torque being applied to the front sprocket to drive the rear sprocket using the chain, circumfrential movement of the rear sprocket will either put extra pulling force on either the "top" or "bottom" of the chain as the chain is turning the rear sprocket.
Imagine looking at the assembly from the passenger side of the vehicle. As the GX3 is moving forward, both sprockets are turning clockwise at what we will assume to be the exact same rate of speed (the actual speed is completely irrelevant). Now imagine that the GX3 hits a bump in the road that causes the rear swingarm to move up at the beginning of the bump and down on the back side of the bump before reaching smooth pavement again. As the rear sprocket raises up based on the movement of the swingarm, the pulling load on the "top" side of the chain will lessen since the swingarm is now rotating in the same direction as the sprockets are spinning. This will essentially slow down the rotation of the rear sprocket causing a small decrease in rotational speed of the rear wheel.
Now, as the rear swingarm swings back down, the rear sprocket circumfrentially moving with it in relation to the front sprocket, the pulling load on the "top" side of the chain will increase as the pivot point of the rear sprocket is now rotating in the opposite direction of the sprockets. This will momentarilly speed up the rotation of the rear sprocket cause a small increase in rotational speed of the rear wheel.
I am not intending to imply that these changes are so drastic that there will be any noticeable sensations transmitted to the driver nor that there will be an immediate change in the operation of the vehicle, but it should be noted that the changes in rotational force will be present and that they may put added stress on the chain and drive sprockets.
Now, your mention of a dampner incorporated into the system (crush drive) would definetly help in this regard as this would absorb the shock and loads that would be transferred between the sprockets, but that system would then likely require periodic maintenance or replacement and may still affect the system in some way.
I'm just curous to see what VW has done in this regard.


_Modified by [email protected] at 5:12 PM 4-22-2006_


----------



## vuu16v (Jul 18, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_ a dampner incorporated into the system (crush drive) would definetly help in this regard as this would absorb the shock and loads that would be transferred between the sprockets, but that system would then likely require periodic maintenance or replacement and may still affect the system in some way.

This is exactly what they and all MC mfrs. do. And yes, it'll need replacement at periodic intervals. So what? There are concessions to be made w/ extra speed and maneuverability, just like a MC. We're still adjusting valves on "our" camp due to 14K-17K redlines on street bikes. 
It's all very relative. Think of your Evo. Want something you can drive w/o caring about it or maintaining it? You would've bought an applianc...er, Accord. Does an Accord make the hairs on your neck stand up? If so, you're sick w/ no help in sight, but it WILL run forever w/ VERY little care given to it. The GX3 will not be an ecocar in anything close to this guise. It's an instrument for carving. Marketting be damned. Period.


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (vuu16v)*

I don't own a bike, nor have I ever ridden one, so I'm not familiar with all of the components used on them. If I was, I guess I would have known that this was already taken care of then, huh?


----------



## DerekSolomon (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Hey Mike,
Thanks for taking the time to write out such a comprehensive explanation. I see what you are talking about now. I believe (although not positive) that what you describe is the reason why there is a cush drive on the rear wheel hub of motorcycles. It's just a rubber donut that allows some minor flex between the road and the drivetrain.
In the motorcycle world, I think this is referred to as "driveline lash", where there is a herky-jerk during stop-and-go, and slow speed handling. Some motorcycles exhibit it more than others.
Are you going to keep your Evo 8, if you get a GX3? I figure my GTI will remain my grocery-getter, and if I have to replace it, then it would be another golf or something like that, if I do end up with a GX3. Another option (if the GX3 is a non-starter), would be to get an EVO 8, and just have 1 car. That thing is awesome!
-Derek


----------



## x1000rpms (Apr 12, 2006)

This car is being thought of as a "3rd car" concept and I have read about it being reffered to as a 5th car concept as well. (meaning its not gonna be a daily driver.. its not gonna be a second car either.. this is the weekend toy for people who have money to throw around and will probably not be the only weekend toy car they own)
If you have 17 grand to spend on a weekend toy then you aren't going to care too much when you have to buy new tires..
I think you will be able to buy a production version of that fat rear tire for less than 400 bucks. 
The specs from the release were "Most distinctly, the rear boasts a massive single 18"x12" back wheel dressed with 315 rubber" 
For instance michelin pilot sports come in a 335/30ZR18 that you can easily find for $380 bucks. Even if thats not factory spec from vw... people will probably find a production version that competes performance wise if the vw tire is too expensive.. Also, If its only being driven as a toy on sunny days that fat rear tire (only carrying 1300 pounds) would probably last well over a year anyways.
As for the front tires.. the last time i checked you could buy 2 unidirectional "handed" tires for less than 500 bucks mounted and balanced. And no one is making you buy unidirectional "handed" I'm betting if you were tight on cash you could put some economy tires up there and still have a hell of a time








That means at worst case I think you're lookin at a 1000 a year in tires... and I wouldn't be surprised if its a lot less than that. I really think you could put all new rubber on one of these machines for less than 700 bucks. I know I'll be driving the hell out of my GX3 but I highly doubt any of these tires will wear out faster than 10k miles cause the thing is so light.. and I don't see myself doing more than 5k a year driving on the weekends...
1000 bucks a year (or every 2 years) in tires isn't a lot of money for someone that just throws 17 grand around on a weekend toy.


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (DerekSolomon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DerekSolomon* »_Hey Mike,
Thanks for taking the time to write out such a comprehensive explanation. I see what you are talking about now. I believe (although not positive) that what you describe is the reason why there is a cush drive on the rear wheel hub of motorcycles. It's just a rubber donut that allows some minor flex between the road and the drivetrain.
In the motorcycle world, I think this is referred to as "driveline lash", where there is a herky-jerk during stop-and-go, and slow speed handling. Some motorcycles exhibit it more than others.
Are you going to keep your Evo 8, if you get a GX3? I figure my GTI will remain my grocery-getter, and if I have to replace it, then it would be another golf or something like that, if I do end up with a GX3. Another option (if the GX3 is a non-starter), would be to get an EVO 8, and just have 1 car. That thing is awesome!
-Derek


After doing some more research, I now realize that what I was describing is what "driveline lash" refered to. I didn't know this previously.








Anyway, I am currently in the process of trying to sell the Evo as the plan is to purchase a house/condo 18 months from now. Unfortunately for that to happen, the Evo must go.








I already have another car in the works. I have been working with Ed from NGP Racing on importing an all-orignal 60K mile 1980 VW Golf from Germany. It should be here in a few weeks, and will serve as a daily driver/project until I decide to purchase another vehicle. It's leap and bounds different from the Evo, but I have always wanted one and the perfect opportunity presented itself in this German car.
I haven't yet determined how the GX3 will fit into those plans, but it will certainly happen if it winds up being produced. 
My father and I have been working on a couple other ideas as well concerning a vehicle for my brother as he will soon need a car (17 y.o.) and my dad is financially in a position to buy himself a "toy" (New Shelby Cobra GT500), so we're working on a few ideas.


----------



## vuu16v (Jul 18, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I don't own a bike, nor have I ever ridden one, so I'm not familiar with all of the components used on them. If I was, I guess I would have known that this was already taken care of then, huh?









Sorry man, didn't mean to come off like that I guess. You were writing as if you already knew what you were talking about and I responded thinking just that. 
Since you didn't actually know, good layman's-educated guess. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mr_vee_dub (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: (x1000rpms)*

17k for a weekend driver, screw that. vws are meant for driving hard for years and years... a few mods, and that baby will be good for everything.
i'm sure there are more people out there who are much like myself and want to buy this thing as a daily. it has alright fuel economy, and there only needs to be space for one person and possibly some groceries right...? and i'm sure you guys are thinking that's pretty stupid right now, but if i spend that 17000$ on that car/bike, i'll have to be driving it for my daily no matter what. i guess you kind of have to make a few sacrifices for the things you really want. all i'm asking for is that it be simple to fix with a simple maintenance schedule. 
am i crazy?


----------



## Mr_vee_dub (Oct 30, 2005)

i'm also keeping in mind that this car isn't built or for sale yet... so i do have other options. hahaha 
if i don't see the gx3, mk4 gti here i come.


----------



## LikeFlint (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (32Panels)*


_Quote, originally posted by *32Panels* »_At least we'll only have to pay for three tires








\
Indeeed!


----------



## x1000rpms (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (Mr_vee_dub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr_vee_dub* »_ am i crazy? 

Thats a good question.
Atleast you are keeping an open mind that you might be crazy.. that could keep you out of some trouble... or atleast help you with the first step... admitting you have a problem








Enjoy the rain Mr. GX3 daily driver!








If you only have 17k to spend and you can only get one vehicle... a bike is probably not your best bet. Infact... if you only have 17k to your name... I might suggest the bus. However... another interesting option might be a 1 or 2 year old corolla (10k) or used vw golf... and used honda CBR (5 or 6k)
Yeah for a GX3 you might have to make some sacrifices.. but I think you'd be crazy to make those sacrifices every single day.


----------



## tightapex (Jan 18, 2006)

If the GX3 isn't built, I'm going back in time... old MGA or Austin Healey. It won't be as fast, but it'll still be elemental... love those old roadsters.


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (tightapex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tightapex* »_If the GX3 isn't built, I'm going back in time... old MGA or Austin Healey. It won't be as fast, but it'll still be elemental... love those old roadsters.









Having had many years of experience with old British sports cars, I can tell you that there probably are some parallels concerning the elemental driving experience between them and a GX3. But with a GX3 you wouldn't need troubleshoot Lucas electrics, learn out to balance a pair of SU carbs with a piece of tubing, deal with having to rebuild master cylinders, buy a grease gun and learn the location of 16 individual grease nipples, furiously tap a SU fuel pump to clear sticking points, deal with quirky lever shocks, etc.
On the other hand, the GX3 will be the best of modern primitive motoring!








.


----------



## VR6MIGGIE (Oct 2, 2002)

Hey all,
Was searching the web today and came across an interesting article it seems Lotus isnt the only small cars builder looking to build the GX3 for VW. 








For all those not familar with Donkervoort they already have a relationship with VW; Donkervoort builds a Lotus 7 inspired car, the D8, that uses a VW 1.8t engine as its powerplant. 









thanks


----------



## heysuperman (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: (32Panels)*

i'm hoping they make it. when i first saw it i liked it but i was to wrapped up in the wtf does this have to do with what americans need(moonraker team)...but now with gas hitting 3.20 a gallon i'm in the market for a high performance machine that doesn't guzzle gas like there is no tomorrow. me and one of the guy's at work will be the first in line at our dealership if VW puts this into production.


----------



## GHG6 (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: (VR6MIGGIE)*

f it, if they don't build it, I'm getting an atom. Like this one:
http://myspace-918.vo.llnwd.ne...l.jpg


----------



## fstedie (Aug 12, 2001)

*Re: (GHG6)*

this is my 2nd choice...


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (fstedie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fstedie* »_this is my 2nd choice...


Indycycle right? Very nice. For me, a production GX3 would have a number of advantages: *Room for a passenger/luggage, *developed by a team of designers and engineers working for a major manufacturer, *tested and refined by Lotus, *engine has more torque, *reverse gear provided, *comes fully assembled, *comes with a new vehicle warranty, *can be serviced by VW dealers, *a line of accessories available, etc. 
I guess the Indycycle's advantages are: *you can get your hands on one now, *less expensive, *satisfaction of building it yourself, *it's narrower so it can fit through tighter gaps.

Me? I'm counting on the GX3.









.


----------



## Delmustator (Mar 14, 2006)

Got the poster Friday, Thanks Kevin..
It's being displayed proudly in my office at this time!
Now I need one parked in my garage! 
VW Management - HINT HINT!!!


----------



## Delmustator (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote »_Now, your mention of a dampner incorporated into the system (crush drive) would definetly help in this regard as this would absorb the shock and loads that would be transferred between the sprockets, but that system would then likely require periodic maintenance or replacement and may still affect the system in some way.
I'm just curous to see what VW has done in this regard.


I know that on my CBR1000F, the dampner is built into the rear wheel. It's a set of rubber cushions that transfers power from the chain drive to the wheel itself. It's all enclosed in the sprocket/hub assembly.
The only maintenance on this was a periodic adjustment of the chain tension to allow for stretch. With a 530 O-ring chain, it wasn't much. I got 30k out of the original chain before replacement.
I would expect that VW would use a similar system.

_Modified by Delmustator at 6:20 AM 4-24-2006_


_Modified by Delmustator at 6:22 AM 4-24-2006_


----------



## F1Bob23 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (Delmustator)*

I was watching SPEED this past weekend and on My Classic Car they had a bit on the Messerschmitt (I think thats how its spelled). I remember I saw one on Ebay 2 years or so ago. These are neat little cars but are so underpowered. The engine is like what I got on my Moped!


----------



## F1Bob23 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (fstedie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fstedie* »_this is my 2nd choice...








 
How much does one of those go for?


----------



## x1000rpms (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (bobpearson90278)*

You can buy the plans to build one for about 75 bucks plus shipping ;-)
_Quote, originally posted by *bobpearson90278* »_ 
How much does one of those go for?


----------



## Racer-XR32 (Apr 4, 2006)

*VW GX3 is a go! According to recent CAR article Apr 06' issue*

I tried to copy all detail from the article:
"VW's Elise Trike"
"It's real! Lotus is helping VW build this rapid three wheeler, on sale next year!"
By Georg Kacher
"Part trackday hero, part motorbike the GX3 is just the attention grabber VW needs. The company keeps churning out sexy concepts but the hot Golfs remain the only adrenalin-triggering cars in production. That will change late next year, when the GX3 should go on sale...in California, at least."
"CAR can reveal that VW has been talking to Lotus about putting the three-wheeled concept car into production. The final decision will be made this month (March)."
"Our sources say Hethel would help with the R&D and supply the front suspension and steering assembly, which is virtually identical to the Elise's. The componentry would then be shipped to America, where the buggy would be assembled by a partner, using a locally sourced tub."
"The 570kg VW makes the Elise look positively obese, and the low kerb weight coaxes decent performance from a 125bhp 1.6-litre four: 0-62mph in 5.7 seconds, top speed 125mph, average petrol consumption 46mpg."
"The engine is mounted in the rear of a tubular steel frame, clad with laminated panels. The front suspension is by double wishbone, and the rear wheel is on a single aluminium swingarm with a bike-style shock."
"The concept was designed at VW's studio in California, where the weather would suit a topless, screenless performance trike. A bubble top is under consideration, but it's EU rules, rather than the climate, that scupper the GX3's chances of sale in Europe, where it currently doesn't qualify as either bike or car."
"'This three-wheeler beats a motorbike any day of the week. It offers better crash protection, and it won't lean and fall over,' says VW brand boss Wolfgang Bernhard. He's convinced that VW could sell 10,000 GX3s a year in the States."
"The dealers have already embraced the idea of a stylish crowd-stopper priced at no more than $17,000. Ex-Bentley marketing chief Adrian Hallmark, who now runs VW in North America, believes it would turn younger audiences on to the brand: 'It gives us something to sell and to talk about before the next wave of new products arrives in model year 2009.'"
Discuss:
I think they could sell it easy.
It even looks like it could come under $17k! Hell yeah!
Lotus sus setup/ light weight body/ decent engine...it's like a baby Elise.
I have a feeling it will come with a short windscreen.(maybe as an option)
Then later with a top.(also optional)
This article does coincide with the recent photos of the GX3 being tested last month at the Nordschleife. So it looks to be a go!


----------



## F1Bob23 (Feb 1, 2006)

Wow! How much is building the project though? What donor parts is needed?


----------



## Racer-XR32 (Apr 4, 2006)

*Re: (bobpearson90278)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2573784
Looks like the GX3 is a go finally.


----------



## F1Bob23 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (Racer-XR32)*

YEAH BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: VW GX3 is a go! According to recent CAR article Apr 06' issue (Racer-XR32)*

As good of news as this appears to be, there is no real definitive evidence of confirmation of production.
A magazine's "source" means very little in actuality as almost every single magazine has said the same thing for the last couple months.
Until we have official word from VW, let's just keep our cool! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Racer-XR32 (Apr 4, 2006)

*Re: VW GX3 is a go! According to recent CAR article Apr 06' issue ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_As good of news as this appears to be, there is no real definitive evidence of confirmation of production.
A magazine's "source" means very little in actuality as almost every single magazine has said the same thing for the last couple months.
Until we have official word from VW, let's just keep our cool! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

It might be in the next issue.
But they have at least been testing the car..which seems to mean they are looking to put it into production.








spy shot of one testing in March.
This article seems to be more detailed then ones I've read in recent American mags.


----------



## Peloton25 (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: (Racer-XR32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Racer-XR32* »_http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2573784
Looks like the GX3 is a go finally.

Two things...
Did that article really require it's own thread?









Do you think George Kacher is a more credible source than the VW press release we haven't seen yet? 
Of course we all want to believe that what he writes is true, but this article doesn't confirm much more than has already been widely speculated on IMO. 
>8^)
ER


----------



## veedubBiker (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: (bobpearson90278)*

As exciting as it would be to hear that, I don't really see any new information in that article....


----------



## Racer-XR32 (Apr 4, 2006)

*Re: (veedubBiker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedubBiker* »_As exciting as it would be to hear that, I don't really see any new information in that article....

It gave more specific details on who's talking to who and folks working on it.
It also says it would be US assembled. Thats info I've haven't heard.
Also CAR mag tends to be pretty accurate when talking about up and coming cars.
If you wait on a VW press release then it will be only a few days before debut.
I rather know months ahead of time.
Also a GX3's been testing at least most of last month as seen on German world fan.


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: VW GX3 is a go! According to recent CAR article Apr 06' issue (Racer-XR32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Racer-XR32* »_
It might be in the next issue.
But they have at least been testing the car..which seems to mean they are looking to put it into production.

spy shot of one testing in March.
This article seems to be more detailed then ones I've read in recent American mags.

Yes, we saw and discussed those spy shots about 5 weeks ago in this GX3 thread:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...ge=12
The source was: http://blogs.edmunds.com/.ee8fefb
The CAR article is good news, but I don't think that it qualifies as "news" to those of us following every bit of GX3 info we can find.
Still, it's just one more voice in the chorus...









.


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (Racer-XR32)*

I'm really not trying to give you a hard time at all, as it's quite obvious that you're just as enthusiastic about this vehicle as the rest of us that have been discussing this for a while, but those photographs are AT LEAST a month old already and when they were first released was when the speculation about Lotus' involvement started.
Yes, it's new information that the GX3 might be assembled in the US using a US built chassis but other Lotus sourced parts, but even that is entirely speculation based on "classified" information from an unnamed source which you really shouldn't be putting your faith in until there is some more concrete proof.
Again, while it still appears to be good news that things are progressing in the right direction, I just don't want to see you give more weight to this new article than necessary and count your chickens before they hatch.


----------



## Racer-XR32 (Apr 4, 2006)

*Re: VW GX3 is a go! According to recent CAR article Apr 06' issue (CV Joint)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CV Joint* »_
Yes, we saw and discussed those spy shots about 5 weeks ago in this GX3 thread:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...ge=12
The source was: http://blogs.edmunds.com/.ee8fefb
The CAR article is good news, but I don't think that it qualifies as "news" to those of us following every bit of GX3 info we can find.
Still, it's just one more voice in the chorus...









.


Yeah it's kinda hard to follow a thread that long.
But the pics come from World Car Fans website.
They tend to get all the good spy shots before the mags do and most other websites.
I have a feeling more info will leak in the next two months.


----------



## OptimusGlen (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: VW GX3 is a go! According to recent CAR article Apr 06' issue (Racer-XR32)*

if it's built, I'll be in line to put my name down.


----------



## Peloton25 (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: VW GX3 is a go! According to recent CAR article Apr 06' issue (Racer-XR32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Racer-XR32* »_Yeah it's kinda hard to follow a thread that long.

Do you find it easier to follow 15 threads with scattered information?








Read through this thread once, from start to finish, and then just follow along with the new posts each time you visit the site. Doesn't seem all that difficult to me. There are several people here committed to making sure this thread always has the latest and greatest GX3 info. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Things will get out of control once the GX3 is officially announced and Jamie & Co. give it it's very own forum here. Not sure how many tried to follow along with the GTI 337 forum when it was created, but I expect similar pandemonium this time around, or maybe worse since this vehicle is so radically different. 
>8^)
ER


_Modified by Peloton25 at 3:03 PM 4-24-2006_


----------



## DerekSolomon (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Hey folks,
I remember reading somewhere (can't remember where) that Swift Engineering was also involved in the development of the prototype. I wonder if that is the American connection.
Suspension and steering components developed by Lotus, shipped to USA, and the spaceframe construction and assembly completed by Swift, with VW sticking their decal on the nose.
Sounds a lot like how Ford got the new GT out the door (working with Roush?).
I'm just speculating here.
-Derek


----------



## DerekSolomon (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: (DerekSolomon)*

Hey,
Here's the link where I saw Swift mentioned:
http://www.gglotus.org/gghotne...vwgx3
-Derek


----------



## Jouko Haapanen (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: (DerekSolomon)*

Swift was very involved in the prototype build, starting as far back as 2003-2004, but last I heard was that Swift was not in the running to manufacture production versions of the GX3. Then again, that was a while ago so things may have changed.
Unfortunately as a dealer in Canada, looks like we'll likely not have any part of potential upcoming GX3 action...


----------



## BMP3185 (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: (Jouko Haapanen)*

I have seen lots of other prototypes being posted. Here is my addition and it gives you hint of what I think about this concept. I designed this over three years ago. It follows along the same principals as the GX3 being some where between a motorcycle and a car. Hope you guys enjoy.... Oh yeah, sorry for the quality I was just learning how to use Lightwave but you get the idea.

























_Modified by BMP3185 at 10:18 PM 4-24-2006_


_Modified by BMP3185 at 10:19 PM 4-24-2006_


----------



## DerekSolomon (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: (Jouko Haapanen)*

Hey Jouko,
Bummer! Does Canada have similar regulations to the USA, with respect to the definition of a motorcycle? Will it be road legal up there? I guess Europe is screwed, unless VW gets an exemption or something.
-Derek


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (BMP3185)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMP3185* »_I have seen lots of other prototypes being posted. Here is my addition and it gives you hint of what I think about this concept. I designed this over three years ago. It follows along the same principals as the GX3 being some where between a motorcycle and a car. Hope you guys enjoy.... Oh yeah, sorry for the quality I was just learning how to use Lightwave but you get the idea.
...

Very wild! Thanks for sharing. 

.


----------



## Jouko Haapanen (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: (DerekSolomon)*

My understanding is that the likelihood of the GX3 production vehicle coming to Canada is next to nil. This is likely due to a very low total volume potential in our northern climate. I'll keep asking, but unfortunately my hopes are not very high.

_Quote, originally posted by *DerekSolomon* »_Hey Jouko,
Bummer! Does Canada have similar regulations to the USA, with respect to the definition of a motorcycle? Will it be road legal up there? I guess Europe is screwed, unless VW gets an exemption or something.
-Derek


----------



## 32Panels (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (Jouko Haapanen)*

Well, at least if we get it here, there is the possibility of gray market. I know that isn't as good as having it on the dealers floor, but at least it could make it to your garage.


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (32Panels)*


_Quote, originally posted by *32Panels* »_Well, at least if we get it here, there is the possibility of gray market. I know that isn't as good as having it on the dealers floor, but at least it could make it to your garage.

I really hope you guys can get a GX3, but don't look for me to sell!







If/when I get my hands on my very own GX3 I'm not going to let go. I know this sounds crazy but I sincerely think I might plan on owning it for life. (just don't tell my wife that she may never get to park any car of hers the garage -- forever!)
.


----------



## Alexander (Apr 25, 1999)

Okay....I had enough....I am ready to order.
I called a dealer here in Canada and wanted to put name on the list. Well...they said they do not even know if it will be released in Canada so I ahve to wait.
To Volkswagen:
I will buy the GX3....just make sure it will come to Canada too.
Auto Motor & Sport in Germany also indicated that Lotus got the go ahead for the GX3.
Alex


----------



## euromaxituning (May 30, 2004)

*Re: GX3 Appreciation thread (FLank_Sinatra)*

I think it should have no problem selling. 
Think about it this way... after one of those gets totalled maybe you can salvage the Lupo GTI engine and swap ir into you MK2















heck, maybe the seats too


----------



## Midwest-AMG (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: (Alexander)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Alexander* »_Auto Motor & Sport in Germany also indicated that Lotus got the go ahead for the GX3.
Alex

Do you have a link to that article?


----------



## Alexander (Apr 25, 1999)

*Re: (BoostedVeeDub)*

I have the Auto Motor & Sport mag in front of me.
Sorry...no link for that article.
http://www.automotorundsport.de/
Alex


----------



## nickargon (Apr 5, 2006)

*Re: VW GX3 is a go! According to recent CAR article Apr 06' issue (Peloton25)*

http://www.gx3forums.com/


----------



## Maxx (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: VW GX3 is a go! According to recent CAR article Apr 06' issue (nickargon)*

Starting a dedicated site is a little premature, don't ya think?








One thing is for sure. VW needs to be forthcoming with information in the next 2 months. It's really bad that much of the information on the car has come from 3rd parties. Eventually, we need to hear something from the horse's mouth. 
The introduction of this vehicle could very well influence people's recreational vehicle buying decisions for the next 12 months.


----------



## Peloton25 (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: VW GX3 is a go! According to recent CAR article Apr 06' issue (Maxx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Maxx* »_Starting a dedicated site is a little premature, don't ya think?









Would be slightly humorous if they named the production version something besides GX3.








>8^)
ER


----------



## ..BigSkizzy.. (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: VW GX3 is a go! According to recent CAR article Apr 06' issue (Peloton25)*

wow i cant wait for this thing to come out, i read in eurotuner that vw is trying to make it so you dont have to have a motorcycle license but instead you just have to take a special training on it at time of purchase? anyone know any specifics on this?


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: VW GX3 is a go! According to recent CAR article Apr 06' issue (..BigSkizzy..)*

The article was posted in this thread 3 pages ago. We have as much information as yourself at this point.


----------



## ..BigSkizzy.. (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: VW GX3 is a go! According to recent CAR article Apr 06' issue ([email protected])*

yea i knew it was posted just wondering if any of the "insiders" had heard anything else? lol also think the dot will let you take your motorcycle test in this thing?


----------



## 32Panels (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: VW GX3 is a go! According to recent CAR article Apr 06' issue (..BigSkizzy..)*

I think it was more incorporating a class to bypass the test need to get your motorcycle license. 
Up here in Washington we actually have two different motorcycle license endorsements. One for the standard two wheeled bikes and one for the three wheeled ( trikes, bikes w/ sidecar, GX3 type vehicles). There is also an endorsement for both together.
You can either take the written and diving test at the DMV for either, or go in with a certification from a school and just pay to have the endorsement added.
I think VW is either setting up the class to certify you, or they will set up and pay for the class through someone else. I am hoping that they can give the certification.


----------



## 32Panels (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: VW GX3 is a go! According to recent CAR article Apr 06' issue (..BigSkizzy..)*


_Quote, originally posted by *..BigSkizzy..* »_yea i knew it was posted just wondering if any of the "insiders" had heard anything else? lol also think the dot will let you take your motorcycle test in this thing?

It is mainly because the have decided to require a different endorsement for 3 wheeled vehicles, but we have select DMV locations that have courses set up for them. Or as I said before you can just get the certification and bypass the tests at the DMV.


----------



## Maxx (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: VW GX3 is a go! According to recent CAR article Apr 06' issue (32Panels)*


_Quote, originally posted by *32Panels* »_I think it was more incorporating a class to bypass the test need to get your motorcycle license. 
Up here in Washington we actually have two different motorcycle license endorsements. One for the standard two wheeled bikes and one for the three wheeled ( trikes, bikes w/ sidecar, GX3 type vehicles). There is also an endorsement for both together.
You can either take the written and diving test at the DMV for either, or go in with a certification from a school and just pay to have the endorsement added.
I think VW is either setting up the class to certify you, or they will set up and pay for the class through someone else. I am hoping that they can give the certification.

So, I am confused here. If you already have a motorcycle endorsement, are you going to have to take an additional course specific to 3-wheeled vehicles (through VW or the DMV,) or will your existing endorsement suffice?


----------



## 32Panels (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: VW GX3 is a go! According to recent CAR article Apr 06' issue (Maxx)*

It depends on local laws. Some states only have one endorsement for both 2 and 3 wheeled motorcycles and others, I believe, like California do not require an endorsement for 3 wheeled vehicles. Here in Washington we have a two different endorsements.


----------



## LikeFlint (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (VR6MIGGIE)*

I don't read German. Does the article actually say that Donkervoort is seeking to build the GX3?


----------



## LikeFlint (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: VW GX3 is a go! According to recent CAR article Apr 06' issue (Racer-XR32)*

The line about the decision being made in March lines up with our previous info, but there is still no word. Do you think this means the decision has yet to be made, or that they have yet to announce it?


----------



## LikeFlint (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (Jouko Haapanen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jouko Haapanen* »_Swift was very involved in the prototype build, starting as far back as 2003-2004, but last I heard was that Swift was not in the running to manufacture production versions of the GX3. Then again, that was a while ago so things may have changed.
Unfortunately as a dealer in Canada, looks like we'll likely not have any part of potential upcoming GX3 action...









Swift may still be involved, as may any number of other companies. So far the press (and Kevin, where ever he is) had indicated the parts may come from all over and be assembled here in the States. Then again, Lotus may build the vehicle in it's entirety and ship them over complete. Or build up to a certain point with final assembly taking place here.


----------



## veedubBiker (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: (LikeFlint)*

Do you think it will come in any other color than the black and white prototype we've all seen pictures of? I'm leaning toward no, but who knows right....what colors would you like it in?


----------



## 32Panels (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (veedubBiker)*

I don't see why not. Also from the info that we have so far, it sounds like it wouldn't be too difficult to pull all the panels off, and get them painted any color you want. They also mentioned the possibility of having aftermarket carbon panels and the like. The whole thing is setup for tons of customization.


----------



## F1Bob23 (Feb 1, 2006)

So Kevin any news?????????????????????????


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

Guess who else is playing with a 3-wheeler? 
BMW.
http://www.wheels24.co.za/Whee....html
Looks very much like a Carver, doesn't it?


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

The BMW 3-wheeler is called the "Clever" and doesn't appear to be any competition to the GX3 in the sporting department (other than the very cool tilting feature).
From an article about the Clever: "... Its strengthened frame will protect the driver in a crash and the vehicle will have a top speed of approximately 50 mph. The 230cc BMW engine ”modified by Institut Francais du Petrole (IFP) to use natural gas”produces 12.5 kW (17 hp) of power and maximum torque of 15.5 Nm at 6,300 rpm..."
50 mph top speed? 230cc engine? 

So, for all you GX3 fans that wanted a roof, here you go! 
.



_Modified by CV Joint at 9:44 PM 4-26-2006_


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (veedubBiker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedubBiker* »_Do you think it will come in any other color than the black and white prototype we've all seen pictures of? I'm leaning toward no, but who knows right....what colors would you like it in?

Look back earlier in this thread for several photoshopped illustrations of GX3's in different colors.








.


----------



## floggenzegixxen (Jan 14, 2006)

*Re: VW GX3 is a go! According to recent CAR article Apr 06' issue (Maxx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Maxx* »_The introduction of this vehicle could very well influence people's recreational vehicle buying decisions for the next 12 months.

It will influence mine, that's for sure. Somebody poke Kevin with a sharp stick and get him to spill the beans.


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

*Re: VW GX3 is a go! According to recent CAR article Apr 06' issue (floggenzegixxen)*

WHERE IS OUR LEADER ON THIS? WHERE IS KEVIN???????????


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: VW GX3 is a go! According to recent CAR article Apr 06' issue (VR6 NRG)*

I dunno but he still has yet to reply to my e-mail to him!


----------



## tightapex (Jan 18, 2006)

Kevin's holding back... he waiting for the big dramatic news to spill to the forum!


----------



## Peloton25 (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: (tightapex)*

Or he may have been silenced - too many cats out of the bag, noted sources, etc. Often times the car companies like to handle their own PR even if the customer would prefer they didn't. I've had the inside track on new products before and been effectively silenced by the PR guys so I know how it is.








I'm sure he'll tell us anything he knows as soon as he can. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
>8^)
ER


----------



## Zerek (Jun 15, 2001)

*Re: (CV Joint)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CV Joint* »_
Look back earlier in this thread for several photoshopped illustrations of GX3's in different colors.








.

What page?? I looked, and din't find it. 25 pages it's a lot









Where is Kevin








I was without my PC for a week and was biting my nails, for good news, the only thing that kept me at bay was the eurotuner mag, the GX3 article is nice..... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WannaGTIiDO (Jul 20, 2002)

*Re: (Zerek)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=4

at the bottom http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tekstepvr6 (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: (WannaGTIiDO)*

I would love to have a GX3 as another toy to play around with on the weekends and I hope VW plans to release it.
I wonder how hard the GX3 will be to parallel park... does this vehicle even have reverse?


----------



## FLank_Sinatra (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: (tekstepvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tekstepvr6* »_I would love to have a GX3 as another toy to play around with on the weekends and I hope VW plans to release it.
I wonder how hard the GX3 will be to parallel park... does this vehicle even have reverse?


I don't see why it wouldn't have a reverse.
A. it uses a standard VW tranny
B. most large bikes have a reverse, and those you can put your feet on the ground, it would be almost immpossible to back this out of a spot with out it.


----------



## tekstepvr6 (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: (FLank_Sinatra)*

Thanks for clearing that up. I figured it would but thought that since it was chain driven it might cause a problem. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LikeFlint (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (CV Joint)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CV Joint* »_Guess who else is playing with a 3-wheeler? 
BMW.
http://www.wheels24.co.za/Whee....html
Looks very much like a Carver, doesn't it?


It almost looks like BMW had Carver build them a vehicle and stuck their name on it. The trike craze is catching with other major automakers. At the end of the day, that can mean nothing but good things.


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (Zerek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zerek* »_
What page?? I looked, and din't find it. 25 pages it's a lot










Dude, it was only on the _4th_(!) page -- as WannaGTIiDO pointed out. 
Did you give up after page 3?

















So... what color did you like?
I'm wondering about a silver GX3, sort of like this year's McLaren F1 race car...

.



_Modified by CV Joint at 6:47 AM 4-28-2006_


----------



## Delmustator (Mar 14, 2006)

I've been following the development of the Carver for some time. I have even talked to them about advertising the Carver here in the U.S. Until last month, they kept saying that the Dihatsu engine did not meet U.S. requirements. Then out of the blue, I get an email saying that 'Whatchamacallit, LTD' will be selling the Carver in the U.S. at about 50k each.
While I like the features of the Carver. The GX3 is more practical and cost effective. 
I'm on the GX3 waiting list for sure.
As for getting an endorsement to drive the GX3. I can see the look on the DMV officers face when he/she puts the cones out to administer the road test and you show up with a GX3. I expect them to add it to the same class as an auto. Not that it's a problem for me, I have my motorcycle endorsement anyway.
I just think it will cause some confusion at first.



_Modified by Delmustator at 4:41 AM 4-28-2006_


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (Delmustator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Delmustator* »_....As for getting an endorsement to drive the GX3. I can see the look on the DMV officers face when he/she puts the cones out to administer the road test and you show up with a GX3. I expect them to add it to the same class as an auto. Not that it's a problem for me, I have my motorcycle endorsement anyway.
I just think it will cause some confusion at first.


What do they do if someone shows up for the test on a trike like below? 
But it may not matter. In many states, a rider who successfully passes the Motorcycle Safety Foundation (MSF) intro course can skip the riding portion of the DMV motorcycle test and just take the written test. 
















.


----------



## Longing4GX3 (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: (CV Joint)*

Every state differs. In Ohio, if you took your test on a trike or sidecar rig, you will get a three-wheeled endorsement. You are endorsed to ride a three-wheeled motorcycle only, and not a two wheel. If you take the test on a two-wheeler you are endorsed to ride both two and three wheels. If you complete an MSF New Rider course, the drivers test is waived. MSF, does not have three-wheeled training. Evergreen Safety Foundation in Washington State certifiers training and trainers for three wheel sidecars and trikes. The Honda Goldwing group also has training available to their members only. Honda and HD both offer MSF courses also.
I understand that Washington State now requires a three-wheel endorsement regardless if you already have a two-wheel endorsement. Check with your state before you ride your new GX3 on the road.


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

This thread has gone on way too long without showing a GX3 image. So...
Here's a tasty shot taken by our very own _Peloton25_... 








click to enlarge:


----------



## ..BigSkizzy.. (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: (CV Joint)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CV Joint* »_This thread has gone on way too long without showing a GX3 image. So...
Here's a tasty shot taken by our very own _Peloton25_... 








click to enlarge:
   


red x


----------



## FLank_Sinatra (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: (..BigSkizzy..)*


_Quote, originally posted by *..BigSkizzy..* »_
red x










it works for me, hmm.


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (FLank_Sinatra)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FLank_Sinatra* »_

it works for me, hmm. 

Strange. It sure works for me, too. 
Take a look at page 5 of this thread and you should be able to see all the images that Peleton25 took at the LA Auto Show. 
.


----------



## GTI2315 (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: (KESBVW)*

if they have a removable hard top i'm in


----------



## Maxx (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: (GTI2315)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI2315* »_if they have a removable hard top i'm in

The lack of doors might make a roof difficult to install.


----------



## TonyB GX3 (Apr 12, 2006)

Not to mention the lack of a windshield...
Again, I truly hope that VW does NOT include a removeable hard top, doors, etc...
Just more stuff that adds to the time to get this to mkt, weight and cost.
Keep it simple, and raw. That's what this vehicle is all about.
If after it's release there is sufficient demand for such items (heck, I might want a windscreen of some type...), let the aftermkt address that...


----------



## S Won (Apr 27, 2006)

I want one to replace my motorcycles. The doctors won't let me ride anymore. Now, I need 3 wheels and this thing is just what the doctor ordered. I need VW to make this vehicle for me.
Impatiently waiting for word! 
S Won


----------



## stiliettoman (Jan 10, 2006)

*Re: (TonyB GX3)*

The configuration shown in the auto show is fine for a concept car, but
I think it is HIGHLY unlikely this would be produced without a windscreen. Sitting so low, you would be very vulnerable to rocks and debris thrown by other vehicles - even with a helmet. The liability would be too great, and a big company like VW is a very attractive target for the bloodsucking lawyers.
A windscreen should be tall enough to allow a snap-on bikini top, in case you get caught in a downpour.
From the photos I have seen, I cannot figure out where there is any luggage space in the GX3. Is there any, and if so, where??????


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (TonyB GX3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TonyB GX3* »_
Again, I truly hope that VW does NOT include a removeable hard top, doors, etc...
Just more stuff that adds to the time to get this to mkt, weight and cost.
Keep it simple, and raw. That's what this vehicle is all about.
...


Amen. Keep it pure. A GX3 owner should adapt to the vehicle by dressing appropriately for the weather -- as with a motorcycle.

,


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (stiliettoman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stiliettoman* »_The configuration shown in the auto show is fine for a concept car, but
I think it is HIGHLY unlikely this would be produced without a windscreen. Sitting so low, you would be very vulnerable to rocks and debris thrown by other vehicles - even with a helmet. The liability would be too great, and a big company like VW is a very attractive target for the bloodsucking lawyers.
A windscreen should be tall enough to allow a snap-on bikini top, in case you get caught in a downpour.


A good quality full face helmet will address that stone issue. I'm okay with getting wet if it rains. But there is a windshield of sorts already on the GX3. You can see the clear plastic piece just behind the headlights in the photo below. Apparently this is designed to direct a stream of airflow over the cockpit -- effectively acting as a windshield.









_Quote, originally posted by *stiliettoman* »_
From the photos I have seen, I cannot figure out where there is any luggage space in the GX3. Is there any, and if so, where??????

VW press materials indicate a hidden storage area behind the passenger seat of 90 liters capacity. And the article in Euro Turner magazine says VW is considering some kind of add-on custom touring luggage.
.


----------



## 32Panels (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (stiliettoman)*

I don't see any reason for them to have to add a windscreen, there are other vehicles out there ( Caterham, Ariel Atom) that don't have one, and I don't think there is any more of a risk than if you were riding most of the bikes that are on the market let alone a chopper. The GX3 also has that clear plastic spoiler just forward of the cabin that will force wind up and over the driver to minimize bug splats and the like.
They are treating this just like a motorcycle in that owner will have to be prepared for the possibility of rain. Just like if you were on a bike and there was a sudden down-pour you'll get wet, it's not going to kill you, and they have already stated that the "interior" will be water resistant so you can hose it down. 
As far as storage, it is behind the seats. There is also a storage bin in front of the seats and under the passengers legs to store your helmets.


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (32Panels)*


_Quote, originally posted by *32Panels* »_...As far as storage, it is behind the seats. There is also a storage bin in front of the seats and under the passengers legs to store your helmets.

I think the helmet storage in the passenger compartment is addressed by basically placing the helmets on the floor and locking there as they sit. That's because based on how low the GX3 is, there's no room for any sort of compartment below the floor that could hold something as big as a helmet.








.
.


----------



## 94glx (Sep 11, 2005)

*Re: (CV Joint)*

count me in on this...I was totally wanting a bike, but now...








Someone should start up a website where we can tally up how many people would be willing to get one. (unless there's already one







)


----------



## Zerek (Jun 15, 2001)

*Re: (CV Joint)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CV Joint* »_
Dude, it was only on the _4th_(!) page -- as WannaGTIiDO pointed out. 
Did you give up after page 3?

















So... what color did you like?
I'm wondering about a silver GX3, sort of like this year's McLaren F1 race car...
_Modified by CV Joint at 6:47 AM 4-28-2006_


Hehe!!! I guess that when i was looking at the pages I didn't let the pictures open, there are a lot of big pics in that page!!!!
But thanks..... I liked the blue one, is now my wall paper!!!
the Yellow didn't open









Silver







I'll have to see that photoshop....
Silver GX3?? can someone p.shop that???


_Modified by Zerek at 6:57 AM 4-30-2006_


----------



## x1000rpms (Apr 12, 2006)

speaking of colors...
I'd like to see a metallic yellow... its always been one of my favorite colors...
However if I was to get one.... I really like the lime green/black color scheme from the prototype drawings from the link that was posted earlier
http://www.hostdub.com/albums/...2.jpg


----------



## Mr_vee_dub (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: (CV Joint)*

you know if you check in front of the passenger seat in comparison to the driver's, you'll notice that there IS a bit of a box there. i'm sure there's pretty much not room in there... but it is there.
i'm still kind of pissed that there probably won't be a top for it... would be cool to have a little three wheeled car (that can be locked up). i would hate to see a 17000$ car/bike get stolen in less than a week. plus the weather.. taht would suck too. it's like a tub, just start the rain fall and wait for it to fill. it's not quite like a bike, as you sit quite a bit like you would in an mgb, and the mg HAS a top.


----------



## tightapex (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: (Mr_vee_dub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr_vee_dub* »_i'm still kind of pissed that there probably won't be a top for it... would be cool to have a little three wheeled car (that can be locked up).

I wouldn't be surprised if the aftermarket produced some sort of clamshell canopy with built-in windscreen. The whole thing could hinge right off the back of the roll bars. Step inside, pull on a strap to close, then fasten down. Also, provide a way to fasten the top from the outside. 
In fact, it would be cool to see the windscreen and windows as a continuous band of transparent material... no A-pillars in view. The only big issue would be heavy rain. Most light and medium downpours can bead off a 'sheild pretty easily. Heavy rain... only wipers can take care of that. Maybe the wipers could be built-in to the top. That's gonna be one pricey top.


----------



## F1Bob23 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (tightapex)*

If the top was aftermarket and would just be a "clip-on" item you could have sliding windows so you could get in and out of it like a NASCAR. I know that sounds kinda stupid but it could work as a fixed top would be a hassle to take on and off just to get into it. Check out the links of these early 3-wheeler's tops. 
http://www.getnet.com/~edg/bj2...t.jpg
http://www.microcar.org/2003/images/012a.jpg
Or have the top open like this: 
http://www.myclassiccar.com/Co...t.jpg 
Or just be a man about it abd wear full a Moto GP style leather suit and you'll be set!


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (Mr_vee_dub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr_vee_dub* »_you know if you check in front of the passenger seat in comparison to the driver's, you'll notice that there IS a bit of a box there. i'm sure there's pretty much not room in there... but it is there....

You can see it better in this shot. Yes, it will be useful storage, but it doesn't look like there's any way a helmet fit in that compartment.








I like the bar to keep the passenger's feet contained on the passenger side so only the driver can push the pedals!









.


.


----------



## FLank_Sinatra (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: (CV Joint)*

hey Kevin, I got the poster!! ty!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Zerek (Jun 15, 2001)

*Re: (FLank_Sinatra)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FLank_Sinatra* »_hey Kevin, I got the poster!! ty!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










People still getting posters















Hey Kevin, (If you're still here) can I get one?? I have the press release CD, but I'd LOVE to have the poster!!!!


----------



## FLank_Sinatra (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: (Zerek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zerek* »_

People still getting posters















Hey Kevin, (If you're still here) can I get one?? I have the press release CD, but I'd LOVE to have the poster!!!!



actualy, it was sitting at my parents house for a month.
I moved recently to an apartment and my mailbox in tiny tiny, so I had him mail it to my parents house.
They got it on March 30th, and it was sitting in the corner of the kitchen for all that time and they forgot to tell me it came.


----------



## Midwest-AMG (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: (FLank_Sinatra)*

Any updates? The poster is staring me in the face everyday here at work. 
Tempting me... Teasing me...
Kevin where art thou?


----------



## Alexander (Apr 25, 1999)

I need one.
Kevin,
did VW say that it will only be for the US or for the entire North American market? I am getting worried that it might never arrive here even when they build it.
Alex


----------



## Delmustator (Mar 14, 2006)

There is SO many options. I'll be working on MODs as soon as I have one in my garage to play with and take measurements.
It appears that the clear plastic shell attaches via bolts in front of the driver. I can see a nice bolt on shield with a soft top between the shield and the rear roll bars, I was thinking along the lines of a soft top similar to a jeep.


----------



## x1000rpms (Apr 12, 2006)

from:
http://www.automobilemag.com/f...ncept/
"VW reportedly has decided not to sell the GX3 through established distribution channels. Instead, the company might launch a junior brand that would be legally separate from Volkswagen. By doing so, any product-liability issues could be kept at arm's length, since, although it is closer to a car than to a motorcycle in size and appearance, the GX3 lacks a windshield, a stability control system, and air bags."
OK... start all the posts saying "none of this is new information" in 3... 2... 1...


----------



## Midwest-AMG (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: (x1000rpms)*

Why does that seem like more work than it's worth? Creating a whole new branch of a company just for one model car? I'm concerned that they've decided to back down from this project all together. I feel that they're saying this because they don't want to lose face.
Considering they made such a huge hub bub about being able to go to market with this if there is demand. Well apparently there is demand for the vehicle but now they have these concerns?
If they chose not to build this vehicle it would be a serious blow to their credibility and their Moonraker development process don't you think?
All of this work and in depth explanation to the public then they start to back down from what was previously said. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## 32Panels (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (x1000rpms)*

Well, I don't think it's been posted yet. So you're safe.








I don't believe that VW has really decided how they are going to distribute it though. I think that may have been an "Automobile" spin. There have been a number of other articles and interviews saying that they felt that it is important that the GX3 is sold through the current VW dealership system.
That of course does not mean that VW can't set up a subsidiary brand through which the GX3 is sold. Much the way other Auto companies are divided under one umbrella. It's not like VW already has this going on with Audi, Skoda, Seat, Bentley, Lamborghini, and Bugatti. Did I miss any? 
They could still easily sell them side by side, much like Toyota and Scion.


----------



## floggenzegixxen (Jan 14, 2006)

*Re: (x1000rpms)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x1000rpms* »_from:
http://www.automobilemag.com/f...ncept/
"VW reportedly has decided not to sell the GX3 through established distribution channels. Instead, the company might launch a junior brand that would be legally separate from Volkswagen. By doing so, any product-liability issues could be kept at arm's length, since, although it is closer to a car than to a motorcycle in size and appearance, the GX3 lacks a windshield, a stability control system, and air bags."
OK... start all the posts saying "none of this is new information" in 3... 2... 1...


F**king lawyers. Jeezus H Keerist! Gimme my GX3!


----------



## x1000rpms (Apr 12, 2006)

Makes me wonder if my deposit is transferable....
The rest of the article sounded pretty positive...
I had never thought about the market for snow mobiles and jet skis.. and this competing in that arena... makes sense to me... I just thought of it as a car that would kick a$$....


----------



## 32Panels (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (BoostedVeeDub)*

There has always been concerns with a few of the higher-ups at VW. It makes sense that they would do the brand separation to appease them. The GX3 could be under the "VW moto" brand or something like that. Kind of like how Honda has "Honda Motorcycles".
I just don't see any reason yet to be alarmed by news like this. In fact I think that it can actually be looked at as positive.
Oh and I think your deposit will be alright for now.
Also, the Article just before that one in Automobile is cool little write-up on the Eco-racer. If you're interested. Just thought I'd give a heads-up.



_Modified by 32Panels at 3:24 PM 5-3-2006_


----------



## Midwest-AMG (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: (32Panels)*


_Quote, originally posted by *32Panels* »_I just don't see any reason yet to be alarmed by new like this. In fact I think that it can actually be looked at as positive.
_Modified by 32Panels at 3:15 PM 5-3-2006_

Now that I think about it you might be right. The GX3 has been getting more coverage by magazines as time goes by. They started off with smaller ones like MPH and Intersection and now they're getting into more mainstream magazines. Has any other "concept" followed this path before?
As for the additional umbrella that might allow VW to bring in additional grey concepts to market.


----------



## MrGTI (Feb 14, 2000)

All i'm asking for is something to keep out the foul weather. It doesn't need to be a full steel roof. It could be something as simple as a canvas cover. Like the covers they put on the old MGA's:


----------



## 32Panels (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (MrGTI)*

Yeah, I would think that at the very least they would have something similar to what you are showing with the MGAs. I suppose a full cover is another possibility but not as practical if you are out diving and don't want to come back to a seat with a puddle in it.


----------



## Delmustator (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: (32Panels)*

Drop the cost to $12k and send it to me in kit form! 
I'll put it together!!! I'd have it assembled in a week!
That way they cannot blame VW.
Liability laws are STUPID anyway. 
Example:
-Cessna builds and sells a 172 in 1963 to Joe Blow.
-Joe Blow sells the 172 in 2006 to Cracker Jack.
-Cracker Jake take his buddies for a airplane ride, does something totally stupid and kills himself and his buddies.
-Cracker Jack's family sues Cessna claiming the plane should have been built to be stupid pilot proof. 
-Jury awards Cracker Jack's family insane amounts of cash for not having forseen this future event.
-Lawyer pats self on the back for job well done and buys self new BMW.
-Cessna stops building airplanes due to liability laws.
Does this sound familiar? It should because this essentially happened to Cessna not too many years ago.


----------



## TonyB GX3 (Apr 12, 2006)

I do agree that the article seems to afford an out for VW to not go forward with the GX3...
The fact that some still have concerns about handling and road-holding are bothersome. I'm sure many of us are trying to speculate what the characteristics will be like, when pushed. My common sense wants to say that the rear end will, with its one contact patch, want to skip-out... creating a very undesirable oversteer situation. I was always hoping to be wrong in that gut-feeling, but given the continued concerns, maybe not...


_Modified by TonyB GX3 at 10:46 AM 5-3-2006_


----------



## Adam777 (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: (TonyB GX3)*

Don't kill the messanger please:
http://www.leftlanenews.com/20...r-gx3/


----------



## TonyB GX3 (Apr 12, 2006)

Adam, I'm going to kill you!










_Modified by TonyB GX3 at 1:13 PM 5-3-2006_


----------



## Midwest-AMG (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: (TonyB GX3)*

With Kevin's dissapearance and this recent news the GX3's future isn't looking good. I would really love to see this go to market and I understand VW's position in this matter. But the vehicle has alot of potential and it would be a sad thing to let this project just die off.


----------



## iGraywolf (Feb 7, 2006)

what do you mean kevin's disapearance?!
I got an email from him Sunday...
Remember, it isnt a car, its a motorcycle.
I don't care if they don't call it a VW, but for god sakes they better make it.


_Modified by iGraywolf at 1:15 PM 5-3-2006_


----------



## iGraywolf (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: (BoostedVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostedVeeDub* »_
Now that I think about it you might be right. The GX3 has been getting more coverage by magazines as time goes by. They started off with smaller ones like MPH and Intersection and now they're getting into more mainstream magazines. Has any other "concept" followed this path before?
As for the additional umbrella that might allow VW to bring in additional grey concepts to market.

It was in all the major magazines that reported about the LA autoshow. Car and Driver, Road and Track, Modified, Sports Compact Car. Those are only the ones I can think of off the top of my head.


----------



## Midwest-AMG (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: (iGraywolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iGraywolf* »_what do you mean kevin's disapearance?!
I got an email from him Sunday...
Remember, it isnt a car, its a motorcycle.
I don't care if they don't call it a VW, but for god sakes they better make it.

_Modified by iGraywolf at 1:15 PM 5-3-2006_

I know he's still alive, it's not an HBO special.








What I meant was he'd usually hop on here and give us some updates pretty often and that hasn't happened in a little while.


----------



## Midwest-AMG (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: (iGraywolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iGraywolf* »_It was in all the major magazines that reported about the LA autoshow. Car and Driver, Road and Track, Modified, Sports Compact Car. Those are only the ones I can think of off the top of my head.

I was making reference to the more detailed 2-3 page spreads that came out after the LA Autoshow reports. I can't recall a "concept" vehicle getting that kind of coverage later in the game. As time goes by it seems that the articles are giving out a little more detail each time and they're being posted in larger more mainstream ones.
I really hope a sub brand or something is created. That might also allow them a little more flexibility to offer more creative services. Something like driving programs or SCCA style races endorsed by said sub brand.


----------



## MisterDangerPants (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: (KESBVW)*

Okay, let's set the Wayback Machine for April 4, 2006 and when the following was written (paraphrased slightly):

_Quote, originally posted by *KESBVW* »_It's not totally signed off yet, but it's nearly so. 
I don't want to say who the quote was from, but it was a VERY high ranking official who told me it was 98% done.
It's probably about as green a light as we are going to get. It's the first time I've heard more than an 80% from a high ranking officer, and the air is pretty thin where this guy stands on VW's organizational chart.
Kevin Eckhart
Santa Barbara Volkswagen


From the aforementioned articles, well, it seems this information might be a tad off the mark.
And by the way, all liability lawsuits are not frivolous.
Mr. Schadenfreude


----------



## F1Bob23 (Feb 1, 2006)

Maybe Lotus themselves will sell it? If VW is going to be careful about what they sell.


----------



## Midwest-AMG (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: (bobpearson90278)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bobpearson90278* »_Maybe Lotus themselves will sell it? If VW is going to be careful about what they sell. 

Yesh! You think they'll stick to the $17k price tag? By putting it through a sub-brand does that free them from the earlier price quote of the vehicle?


----------



## iGraywolf (Feb 7, 2006)

http://forums.focaljet.com/tea....html
Anyone have a subscription to this mag?!
Might be B.S. but I'd still love to get my hands on this article


----------



## F1Bob23 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (iGraywolf)*

Actually Lotus might be able to get noticed if they keep it cheap. The Elise is great but still expensive. I say Lotus go for it!


----------



## nickargon (Apr 5, 2006)

*Re: (bobpearson90278)*

http://www.gx3forums.com/


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (Adam777)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Adam777* »_Don't kill the messanger please:
http://www.leftlanenews.com/20...r-gx3/

It's just quoting Automobile Magazine, nothing more. 

.


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (nickargon)*

You know what the real problem is?
VW is so afraid of lawsuits because of the morbidly sad American habit of blaming everyone else for your own problems.








Sorry, but that's my take on it.
The GX3 is no more or less dangerous than any other traditional motorcycle on American roadways, but you most certainly don't see people suing Suzuki, Yamaha, Harley Davidson, etc. when they're involved in an accident, do you?
This is what insurance companies are for, and when an accident occurs, it's at no fault of the vehicle manufacturer (in most cases). 
If someone in a GX3 get's hit by an SUV, yes, it will be a sad day, but why would VW need to be worried about being sued? This is where the insurance company of the injured GX3 driver goes after the insurance company of the SUV driver. Period. 
IF, by some sad coincidence, an accident is caused by some sort of unavoidable mechanical failure of the GX3, then, and only then should VW be worried, but we can all assume that there will be enough testing of every single component of this vehicle prior to it's release to aid in ensuring that no such accidents will occur.
VW shouldn't be worried, but tragically, because of many greedy Americans out to make a dollar by suing the wealthiest possible scapegoat, they are, and we may never see the GX3 now.
Please understand, I'm eagerly awaiting the good news that the GX3 will be released, and as long as it's affordable, I don't care where I have to go to buy it, but the simple fact remains, that when you buy this vehcile if it's ever released, you need to be fully aware of what you're getting yourself into, and I don't want to read a single complaint from anyone about how much money it's going to cost for insurance. This vehicle is going to be classified as a motorcycle, so every aspect of purchasing one needs to be treated with the same reverence. 
This is a very fast, very well handling, low slung, hard to see, potentially DANGEROUS vehicle, and there's no getting around it. If you buy one, you should understand this, and for all intents and purposes, should even have to sign a waiver.


----------



## S Won (Apr 27, 2006)

I'll gladly sign a waiver. I'm on the top of 2 different dealership's lists to get a GX3 if they are built. I can't wait!
S Won


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_You know what the real problem is?
VW is so afraid of lawsuits because of the morbidly sad American habit of blaming everyone else for your own problems.








Sorry, but that's my take on it.


I couldn't agree more. 

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
....
This is a very fast, very well handling, low slung, hard to see, potentially DANGEROUS vehicle, and there's no getting around it. If you buy one, you should understand this, and for all intents and purposes, should even have to sign a waiver. 

Signing a waiver is absolutely no problem for me. I'll even tolerate some stupid legal warning sticker plastered on the GX3 dashboard reminding me I'm an adult and therefore responsible for my own actions and I take my own risks.
If VW feels they need to supply the GX3 through some slightly different legal entity channel that's fine with me too. But I sure do want to buy it at a VW dealer (VW of Santa Barbara for me







) and I need to know VW will back it up with a warranty and dealer service. So, if as someone suggested, it would be something like how a Scion dealer sits within a Toyota dealership but in the world of VW, I'd be very okay with that. Perhaps marketed under a special subdivision of VW? How about some name like _Rennsport Wolfsburg_? 

.


----------



## 32Panels (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (CV Joint)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CV Joint* »_ Perhaps marketed under a special subdivision of VW? How about some name like _Rennsport Wolfsburg_? 

I like the sound of that.


----------



## KESBVW (Jan 11, 2006)

Guys/Girls Stop Worrying. Everything is still a go from EVERYTHING that I am hearing and have heard.
And I didn't disappear on you - just took a breather as I'm putting in some long hours lately. Not to worry though - You're all still on my buddy list.
I think we're all gonna be riding/driving GX3's sometime in the near future.

Kevin Eckhart
SAnta Barbara Volkswagen


----------



## KESBVW (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (CV Joint)*

Stop worrying - it's still got a go so far from all that I know. I haven't heard about anything stopping it yet. Most magazine articles, written by spy teams, are speculative at best and don't have an inside line.
Oooooh yeah....and I didn't disappear - just been working some extended hours and so haven't hit my favorite place online in a few








Sorry if you felt abandoned - couldn't be further from the truth. 
Best Regards to All
Kevin Eckhart
Santa Barbara Volkswagen


----------



## KESBVW (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (KESBVW)*

*See...I'm Baaaaaack, and with multiple redundant postings!*


----------



## Peloton25 (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: (KESBVW)*

Glad to see your still with us. I was almost certain that VW had sent men in dark suits to silence you.















>8^)
ER


----------



## alvint_vw (Jun 6, 2003)

*Re: (KESBVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KESBVW* »_Guys/Girls Stop Worrying. Everything is still a go from EVERYTHING that I am hearing and have heard.
And I didn't disappear on you - just took a breather as I'm putting in some long hours lately. Not to worry though - You're all still on my buddy list.
I think we're all gonna be riding/driving GX3's sometime in the near future.

Kevin Eckhart
SAnta Barbara Volkswagen

thanks Kevin! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KESBVW (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (Peloton25)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Peloton25* »_Glad to see your still with us. I was almost certain that VW had sent men in dark suits to silence you.















>8^)
ER

Wouldnta worked. Besides, it woulda been "lederhosen"








Honestly - VW is working through details, but no roadblocks.


----------



## KESBVW (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (alvint_vw)*

Hey Alvin!
Where's the sunshine lately in our beach cities?








Alvin is my neighbor from Barber Volkswagen in Ventura, Ca. - the VW Dealer to our south. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Kevin E.


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (KESBVW)*

Glad to see you're back. Really! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Keep the tidbits coming our way.








I don't mean to be a pest, but did you ever receive my e-mail at all?


----------



## Irwin Fletcher (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (KESBVW)*

Kevin, Thank You for the reassurance. I was getting a little worried about the future of the GX3. How would I get on the buddy list so I can get the latest updates from you? I watch the forum as I can on a basicly daily basis. Not sure if this is what you mean by the buddy list or are you keeping a seperate list?
Thank You for all of your information.


----------



## alvint_vw (Jun 6, 2003)

*Re: (KESBVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KESBVW* »_Hey Alvin!
Where's the sunshine lately in our beach cities?








Alvin is my neighbor from Barber Volkswagen in Ventura, Ca. - the VW Dealer to our south. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Kevin E.

Sun? Gloom and drizzle. Thanks for the GX3 updates. It will replace my R32 track car. Hope to see you again soon Kevin.
Alvin


----------



## S Won (Apr 27, 2006)

I feel better now! Hey Kevin, is there any way I can get one of those GX3 posters.
S Won


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (KESBVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KESBVW* »_Guys/Girls Stop Worrying. Everything is still a go from EVERYTHING that I am hearing and have heard.
...
I think we're all gonna be riding/driving GX3's sometime in the near future.


Ahhh.........








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
.


----------



## Longing4GX3 (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: (x1000rpms)*

"...but I think you'd be crazy to make those sacrifices every single day. "
You would be surprised at how many people use a motorcycle for everyday transportation. And how many of these, a motorcycle is their only transportation. I put over 15,000 miles on my bikes per year, and less than 6000 on my truck. I ride virtually everyday. If I need a watermelon from Kroger, it gets strapped to the back of the bike. The elemental aspects of the GX3 really appeals to me. If it had an enclosed top, a heater, a radio, etc, etc, I might as well be in a car.
KISS. 
This vehicle is supposed to be radical, not mainstream, and it will not appeal to everyone, which is the primary reason we are all on this website. How do you tell one VW car from another? they are all just 4 wheel boxes. You can bet your back side, no one will ever mistake a GX3 for a Golf. Remember where VW came from. Something basic that would not appeal to everyone. I owned two early VW's, a heater that was not effective, scraped the windows from the inside. Does anyone remember these? I do. And I have not owned a VW since the real Beetle when off the market. 
Get back to what the GX3 is. Some thing different, elemental. No hard top. A tonneau cover only as an extra cost option. No windshield wipers, who needs them. If necessary, a small windshield available as an option. No heater. If you want a radio put in an accessory plug, and get an XM. Never forget, it is a motorcycle, not a car. 
Again, KISS.


----------



## TonyB GX3 (Apr 12, 2006)

Some might consider your expression a bit harsh.... but I'm with ya 100%!


----------



## LikeFlint (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (Longing4GX3)*

Couldn't agree more. That might the best I have seen it phrased so far! I have to admit I felt like the wind had gone out with the magazine article that seemd to point to cold feet, but Kevin's return (or non-return, but resurgence) has helped out some. As for me, iPod with GX3 playlist.


----------



## tightapex (Jan 18, 2006)

I was a little worried too. Thanks for the updates, Kevin. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (tightapex)*

Here's a request for some of you....
.... does anyone have a decent resolution head-on shot of the GX3 logo?
I promise I'll make it worth your while.








This just won't cut it for what I need it for:


----------



## 32Panels (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Does it have to be from the actual prototype? 
Or are you just looking for a good shot of the logo? Because I can get you that.


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (32Panels)*

I just need the logo. Preferably *not* on the car, but the same logo. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
If you could e-mail it to me, that would be awesome. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
[email protected]


----------



## 32Panels (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

sent.


----------



## Ulysses (Feb 25, 2006)

*Why I want a roof and heat*

Now let me give the perspective from the other side. I already own 3 motorcycles and ride them to work whenever I can. The reason I want a roof and heat for the GX3 is not because I'm worried about the sudden downpour - it's because it gets freaking cold around here in the Winter. If I know it's going to rain I'll either suit up for it or take a cage.
If the weather is perfect out I might as well ride one of my motorcycles. I want the GX3 to be a fun and efficient vehicle to commute in when a traditional motorcycle isn't an attractive option - not to replace my other bikes.
Yes, I know folks that ride year round using electric vests, gloves, and boots. At one point I also owned a 911 that had headers and hence no heat. From my perspective it takes all the joy out of driving/riding when your fingers and toes are number and you have snot frozen to your mustache







. 
Therefore, all I'm asking for is some sort of heat and enough wind protection to make it reasonably effective. The GX3 has a liquid cooled engine in it - that means there is an easy heat source alreay there - it's not fair to compare this to the original beatle that was air cooled and therefore had limited heating potential.
All that said, would I still buy a GX3 without a roof, yup, it just won't get as much road time as it would with a roof (and heat).


----------



## floggenzegixxen (Jan 14, 2006)

*Re: Why I want a roof and heat (Ulysses)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ulysses* »_Now let me give the perspective from the other side.
 
It's gonna be a tough fight for this stuff, considering this was designed and conceived for sunny LA. I echo your sentiments on all points, I live in Nebraska, which gets cold as a witch's teat in a brass bra in January. At least options for a few minimal comfort / safety options would be nice for us out here in the sticks. Just like when you're riding a bike, when your ass is frozen solid or you are terribly uncomfortable, you aren't paying as much attention to the road and the other morons as you should. VW, please make sure the wind protection is good... I can *probably* cope with the rest with gear. If I can arrive at some middle ground, I'll wear the bearings out of this thing.

_Quote, originally posted by *Ulysses* »_All that said, would I still buy a GX3 without a roof, yup, it just won't get as much road time as it would with a roof (and heat).

I'm buying one too, even if I have to fly to Kevin's joint just to pick the damned thing up. Should make for a pretty cool ride home though.


----------



## F1Bob23 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: Why I want a roof and heat (Ulysses)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ulysses* »_Now let me give the perspective from the other side. I already own 3 motorcycles and ride them to work whenever I can. The reason I want a roof and heat for the GX3 is not because I'm worried about the sudden downpour - it's because it gets freaking cold around here in the Winter. If I know it's going to rain I'll either suit up for it or take a cage.
If the weather is perfect out I might as well ride one of my motorcycles. I want the GX3 to be a fun and efficient vehicle to commute in when a traditional motorcycle isn't an attractive option - not to replace my other bikes. 

Yes, I know folks that ride year round using electric vests, gloves, and boots. At one point I also owned a 911 that had headers and hence no heat. From my perspective it takes all the joy out of driving/riding when your fingers and toes are number and you have snot frozen to your mustache







. 
Therefore, all I'm asking for is some sort of heat and enough wind protection to make it reasonably effective. The GX3 has a liquid cooled engine in it - that means there is an easy heat source alreay there - it's not fair to compare this to the original beatle that was air cooled and therefore had limited heating potential.
All that said, would I still buy a GX3 without a roof, yup, it just won't get as much road time as it would with a roof (and heat).
 
Leesburg, I live near you! I work in Sterling at Allsports Grand Prix. 
Anyway you have a good point. Maybe not have that on stock but as an option or have the aftermarket sell it. Because the more the car/motorcycle comes with the more the price goes.


----------



## TonyB GX3 (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Why I want a roof and heat (Ulysses)*

I can appreciate that perspective, and all others actually.
I just think it's all in our best interest though to not continually express what we want added to the GX3. If I were a VW exec/decision-maker, and with this baby on the precipice of life or death, the more I heard about folks wanting this or that, it would just be another reason to 2nd guess the actual demand, and with that, another reason to maybe not go forward...
As said before, if there is to be a GX3, the aftermkt is bound to be robust! There would be windshield and screen options, doors, various types of tops, heaters, etc. Folks could then indivdualize as they wish...
While it ruffled some feathers when VW focused their attention on CA, one of the clear reasons was due to the sunny and mild year-around climate. I'd drive it from May to Oct, and quite few selcect days in the other "colder" months...
Let's not complicate things here. I've said it before... The more we add to the GX3, the more we add to the cost, price, weight, time to mkt... and quite possibly, with all of that, just kill it all together. And we all don't want that, right?


----------



## F1Bob23 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: Why I want a roof and heat (TonyB GX3)*

Very well put and completely agree. 
I'd drive it as it is now, just get the karting gear on and I'm set!


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Why I want a roof and heat (bobpearson90278)*

This should cheer everyone up and give a good laugh.
Everyone, meet Greg! Our GX3 mascot!
Greg, meet everyone!
















I was REALLY bored last night!
Notice the resemblance.










_Modified by [email protected] at 5:41 PM 5-5-2006_


----------



## Irwin Fletcher (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Why I want a roof and heat (floggenzegixxen)*

As others have stated I to will take it as is and drive the hell out of it. I do however, look forward to what the aftermarket people will do with regards to tops, heat, and other stuff. It gets cold and windy in Kansas as well and it will get driven more if I can keep the cabin a balmy 30 deg. when its negitive digits outside, never mind the wind chill factor.
In my opinion the aftermarket potential will be half the fun because I am going to get to work on the thing. I love upgrades.
Just my two cents.


----------



## TonyB GX3 (Apr 12, 2006)

Modifying this thing would be a hoot! And from what was shared earlier, with easy engine access, not a painful endeavor...
I can already imagine a small turbo, and even an intercooler sticking-up to catch some fresh air...


----------



## KeithVH (Mar 25, 1999)

*Re: (TonyB GX3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TonyB GX3* »_I can already imagine a small turbo, and even an intercooler sticking-up to catch some fresh air...

I'm seeing an Air to Water IC with the radiator sticking up there in that smiley mouth! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Peloton25 (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: (KeithVH)*

...and since it's a motorcycle, there will be no SMOG checks for those of us who have to be concerned about that sort of stuff.








>8^)
ER


----------



## TonyB GX3 (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (KeithVH)*

Kevin, I'm thinking air-to-air, directly above the engine in the rear, for a few reasons...
Routing to the front, then back is not ideal as it would make for a pressure drop (less boost). It would also be more expensive, and complex, and difficult to install. With that, it would add more weight, especially with a water system...
Water is sometimes appealing, but in reality, the best temperature that the water can hope for is that of the ambient air anyways. An air-to-air that can be positioned ideally as to avoid heat-soak is the way to go. I can see a forward-facing unit on the GX3, but in the back, at the base and between the roll bars... or somehere in that area.


_Modified by TonyB GX3 at 5:57 PM 5-5-2006_


----------



## TonyB GX3 (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (TonyB GX3)*

Crap, I did't know that (no smog for bikes)!


_Modified by TonyB GX3 at 5:58 PM 5-5-2006_


----------



## TonyB GX3 (Apr 12, 2006)

It might interest some here, but Alfa Romeo is coming back to the US:
http://www.autoblog.com/2006/0...e-u-s/
Certainly not a GX3, but nice too see for us driving enthusiasts!


----------



## TechEd (Nov 11, 2000)

*Re: GX3 Appreciation thread (FLank_Sinatra)*

It's impressive and heartwarming to see the depth of this thread. A potential crossover between the two and four wheel worlds is a dream that even a hard-core 4-wheel racer like myself can embrace. To a certain extent it validates the core vision that the Moonraker team had. But....
A high-visibility crossover vision like this applied in a volatile marketplace like ours, where the scope of risk both financial and litigious is immense, can only be underwritten by an organization the likes of a Toyota. The key to understanding this is their huge market capitalization. VWAG suffers horribly in this regard as it has the worst market cap. of all OEMs. As a result, it makes sense for VWAG to place lots of weight on the potential outcome of "stationary GX3 vs. moving SUV". Like it or not, the existing litigation case loads borne by all auto manufacturers and importers in the US is historically significant and has essentially become a multi-billion dollar business in itself. An already financially-scarred VWAG and VWoA would not be immune, and the potential for a massive litigious settlement here could easily remove them from the US/Can. marketplace altogether. Within thier sister ranks, the Audi UA debacle of the late 80s serves as proof (not by way of a one-to one technical comparison, but by way of the complex nature of the outcome).
In light of the 28 solid pages of enthusiasm here, and the fact that VW has this vision and not a Toyota, I predict that tears will be shed. They just won't be tears of joy.
J.


_Modified by TechEd at 10:05 AM 5-6-2006_


----------



## 32Panels (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: GX3 Appreciation thread (TechEd)*

That would be the reason that they are considering the GX3 out through a separate business entity. VW can protect itself from potential litigation this way. We have discussed this several times. 
While your intention to help soften the potential blow on the GX3 not making it to production is appreciated. There is no new information that you are bringing to us. Despite all of this, the sources continue to look optimistic.


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: GX3 Appreciation thread (TechEd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TechEd* »_
...An already financially-scarred VWAG and VWoA would not be immune, and the potential for a massive litigious settlement here could easily remove them from the US/Can. marketplace altogether. 


Yes, it is truly sad and reflective of the moral depravity to which our country has fallen when all business decisions must be weighted against having to do future battle against unfounded claims from scum-sucking low-life parasites and their litigious get-rich-quick I-deserve-this clientele. 
But, the GX3 is fundamentally a motorcycle. And for motorcycles different standards of personal risk and responsibility apply. This is well understood by the public. I don't think it takes a player the size of Toyota to bear that corporate risk. Look no further than Kawasaki, Polaris, Suzuki, Yamaha, Kymco, Vespa, Aprilia, Harley Davidson, etc. to see smaller concerns marketing anything but bland vehicles. 
Yes, VW needs to consider the tactics -- short of dropping the idea of selling the GX3 -- to minimize its exposure. Whether that involves a waiver, a warning label, a different distribution chain, or whatever, I hope they have the balls to do it. A gutsy move with the GX3 could be just what puts VW in the limelight. 

.

. 


_Modified by CV Joint at 1:24 PM 5-6-2006_


----------



## tville (May 6, 2006)

*Re: GX3 Appreciation thread (CV Joint)*

I have been keeping up w/ this thread for a while, as like many of you, I am extremely interested in the GX3.
It sickens me to think how litigation could derail this project; but I'm in the school of thought that if this vehicle is a motorcycle, there cannot be any more risk involved than w/ any other 'motorcyle'.
Anyway, hopefully we'll see them on the road in the future, and I'll share this background that I've created w/ everyone:
http://www.diversedigital.net/GX3-BG.jpg
New to this forum, so if the link doesn't work, just copy the address & paste.
Keeping my fingers crossed for the GX3!


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: GX3 Appreciation thread (tville)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tville* »_I have been keeping up w/ this thread for a while, as like many of you, I am extremely interested in the GX3.
It sickens me to think how litigation could derail this project; but I'm in the school of thought that if this vehicle is a motorcycle, there cannot be any more risk involved than w/ any other 'motorcyle'.


The idea that potential litigation is a concern about the GX3 is just speculation that has originated from _outside_ of VW, nothing more. 

_Quote, originally posted by *tville* »_
Anyway, hopefully we'll see them on the road in the future, and I'll share this background that I've created w/ everyone:
http://www.diversedigital.net/GX3-BG.jpg
New to this forum, so if the link doesn't work, just copy the address & paste.
Keeping my fingers crossed for the GX3!

NICE! I like it.









.


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: GX3 Appreciation thread (CV Joint)*

Here's a teaser as to what we might be able to expect when the GX3 is released and we get our hands on it:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bgfTG1wCHtg


----------



## S Won (Apr 27, 2006)

I'd like to be optimistic about the GX3 but... deep down, I'm thinking this vehicle will never be made for the general public. It's just too good of an idea. For me this thing is too good to be true. I can't ride my motorcycles anymore, so I need something like this. I hate to be a stick in the mud and I really do hope they built it. I guess, just like everyone else, I'm just going to wait it out! I also really want a new Turbo Cooper S but if the GX3 comes out, I won't be buying the Cooper! It's one or the other for me! 
We'll see! Hopefully soon! 
S Won


----------



## Prop 13 (Jan 17, 2006)

I don't think litigation's the big fear here--I suspect they're more worried about risking the market perception of the brand in terms of safety. ...you've all seen the recent VW commercials with people getting blindsided, right?
The danger is this thing dying the death of a thousand cuts. In a big organization, taking a risk on something new, typically, isn't rewarded as much as being wrong is severely punished.
Someone above suggested something about designs like this being the very purpose of the Moonraker team, and that's absolutely correct. ...but how much support does Moonraker have within the organization?
It wouldn't surprise me to find that one side of the organization thinks of innovative design as the GX3, but that the other side thinks of innovative design as a new and better fender on a Jetta. Yes, innovative designs like the GX3 would seem the very purpose of having a design team like this---car companies want to be thought have as having innovative designs. That's why they make concept cars. ...few of which ever go to production.
Still, there are a number of things that make me want to read the tea leaves in a positive way--trends in Southern California and Kevin's continued optimism among them. ...but then I've never been afraid to tilt at windmills. ...and isn't that what this thread is all about? Maybe Kevin and Moonraker and the enthusiastic among us really can take this windmill down.
I want to believe.


----------



## KeithVH (Mar 25, 1999)

*Re: GX3 Appreciation thread (CV Joint)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CV Joint* »_But, the GX3 is fundamentally a motorcycle. And for motorcycles different standards of personal risk and responsibility apply. This is well understood by the public. I don't think it takes a player the size of Toyota to bear that corporate risk. Look no further than Kawasaki, Polaris, Suzuki, Yamaha, Kymco, Vespa, Aprilia, Harley Davidson, etc. to see smaller concerns marketing anything but bland vehicles. 

I DO think that the _general public_ will look at this as something OTHER than a motorcycle..(perhaps because you sit IN it rather than ON it) and may indeed expect something other than motorcycle-type safety standards. I don't know. This does give more weight to selling it without a top, heater, etc..... even though I personally would want at least a windscreen and a ragtop (even with no side windows). Why OF COURSE it's a motorcycle...see my helmet?


----------



## DumpedGL (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: (Peloton25)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Peloton25* »_...and since it's a motorcycle, there will be no SMOG checks for those of us who have to be concerned about that sort of stuff.








>8^)
ER
good point


----------



## Longing4GX3 (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: GX3 Appreciation thread (KeithVH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KeithVH* »_
I DO think that the _general public_ will look at this as something OTHER than a motorcycle..(perhaps because you sit IN it rather than ON it) and may indeed expect something other than motorcycle-type safety standards. I don't know. This does give more weight to selling it without a top, heater, etc..... even though I personally would want at least a windscreen and a ragtop (even with no side windows). Why OF COURSE it's a motorcycle...see my helmet?









There are, and have been many examples of three wheelers licensed as motorcycles. Beyond trikes and sidecars, many versions of three wheels such as the T-Rex, and other other concepts made from kits. Recall the old Morgan, and many based on Harley engines. I cannot recall the name, but at least one kit company made a very nice three wheeler, two in front, one drive in the rear, using the BMW K1100 engine as a driver. Lots of V8 powered trikes, look at the Boss Hoss trike with a monster 502 hp V8.
http://www.bosshoss.com/?CID=489345324.8434
And more:
http://www.ccpc.net/~jaho/on3wheel.html
This is not new and the states have set precedence for the licensing. Lets be careful on the GX3 here, before we start making it easier to get DOT to think of it as anything other than a motorcycle. That would make everything more difficult. The aftermarket will take care of all the comfort needs, you can be sure of that. 
We need nothing but enthusiastic support on this tread. And not just from the left coast.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwtech5000 (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: GX3 Appreciation thread (Longing4GX3)*

to any VW Marketing monitoring this thread, add my name and demographic to your research.
sex: male
age: 38
location: Stamford, CT
income: hmmm..put it like this..north Stamford area colonial house overlooking a lake. Audi TT 225Q and Audi A6 4.2 in the garage.
Role of GX3- 3rd car reserved for Summer months. Basically a Garage Queen. I once owned a bike but did not like the stability of only 2 wheels especially in wet weather or any kind of traffic. probably about 1500 miles/ yr max.
reasons for buying GX3: good gas mileage, good performance, great cornering. 2 person side by side seating. Style is handsome esp with that big fat rear wheel and exposed front wheels. Almost like an F1 car.
GX3 wish list: optional bubble top w/ integrated wiper arm/motor, optional boombox a la jeep, leather driving jacket w/ GX3 logo, full face helmet w/ GX3 logo, cupholders (just kidding)


----------



## MisterDangerPants (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: GX3 Appreciation thread (TechEd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TechEd* »_It's impressive and heartwarming to see the depth of this thread. A potential crossover between the two and four wheel worlds is a dream that even a hard-core 4-wheel racer like myself can embrace. To a certain extent it validates the core vision that the Moonraker team had. But....
A high-visibility crossover vision like this applied in a volatile marketplace like ours, where the scope of risk both financial and litigious is immense, can only be underwritten by an organization the likes of a Toyota. The key to understanding this is their huge market capitalization. VWAG suffers horribly in this regard as it has the worst market cap. of all OEMs. As a result, it makes sense for VWAG to place lots of weight on the potential outcome of "stationary GX3 vs. moving SUV". Like it or not, the existing litigation case loads borne by all auto manufacturers and importers in the US is historically significant and has essentially become a multi-billion dollar business in itself. An already financially-scarred VWAG and VWoA would not be immune, and the potential for a massive litigious settlement here could easily remove them from the US/Can. marketplace altogether. Within thier sister ranks, the Audi UA debacle of the late 80s serves as proof (not by way of a one-to one technical comparison, but by way of the complex nature of the outcome).
In light of the 28 solid pages of enthusiasm here, and the fact that VW has this vision and not a Toyota, I predict that tears will be shed. They just won't be tears of joy.
J.

Very well put. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *CV Joint* »_Yes, it is truly sad and reflective of the moral depravity to which our country has fallen when all business decisions must be weighted against having to do future battle against unfounded claims from scum-sucking low-life parasites and their litigious get-rich-quick I-deserve-this clientele. 
But, the GX3 is fundamentally a motorcycle. And for motorcycles different standards of personal risk and responsibility apply. This is well understood by the public. I don't think it takes a player the size of Toyota to bear that corporate risk. Look no further than Kawasaki, Polaris, Suzuki, Yamaha, Kymco, Vespa, Aprilia, Harley Davidson, etc. to see smaller concerns marketing anything but bland vehicles. 
Yes, VW needs to consider the tactics -- short of dropping the idea of selling the GX3 -- to minimize its exposure. Whether that involves a waiver, a warning label, a different distribution chain, or whatever, I hope they have the balls to do it. A gutsy move with the GX3 could be just what puts VW in the limelight. 


Last I checked, a jury awards the verdict. Blame them and not the lawyers. You get a compassionate jury, and well, you could have a monkey as your lawyer.
Sure, the second the press jumps on a story that someone has been decapitated, it would put Volkswagen squarely in the limelight. That kind of attention is far from what they’re looking for. I don't think the liability issue is preventing Volkswagen from producing this. It's far more complex than that.


_Modified by MisterDangerPants at 10:59 AM 5-8-2006_


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: GX3 Appreciation thread (KESBVW)*

That's your most assuredly positive statement to date!
Good news all around! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








What do you think about me giving you a deposit from here in Florida to secure a place on your list?


----------



## 32Panels (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: GX3 Appreciation thread (KESBVW)*

Thank you Kevin.
Really guys I've already said it before. If litigation is something that VW is scared of (and hey I wouldn't blame them) there are ways to work around that and protect themselves. Especially if they go into aware of the situation, which they definitely seem to be. Comparing it the the Audi fiasco really is apples to oranges. Actually I have yet to see anything that would truly set precedence for the GX3.


----------



## F1Bob23 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: GX3 Appreciation thread (KESBVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KESBVW* »_CV and the rest....*get your deposits ready*, I'm about ready to take them!
You guys know I haven't taken any to date, and you know why I haven't.

Kevin Eckhart
Santa Barbara VW
 
How soon do you need them!


----------



## TonyB GX3 (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: GX3 Appreciation thread (KESBVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KESBVW* »_....*get your deposits ready*, I'm about ready to take them!
Kevin Eckhart
Santa Barbara VW

Kevin, your confidence is inspiring!
When the time comes, can you please share the terms of the deposit with us?
From what I've seen (various photos), and as described (various numbers), I will want the GX3, without question. I realize that things often change on the way to final production though...
Thank you.


----------



## Irwin Fletcher (May 4, 2006)

*Re: GX3 Appreciation thread (KESBVW)*

Kevin,
Thank You for the positive update. Please let us know when you are taking deposits. I have not found a dealer in my area that is even willing to talk about the GX3, most don't even know what I am talking about.


----------



## tightapex (Jan 18, 2006)

Kevin, thanks for the reassuring words. I'm keepin' the faith until otherwise.
I still don't buy the negative press angle. Yes, there would surely be some grizzly accidents associated with the GX3. I'm sure accidents of this type occur to motorcyclists everyday. But I think the automotive buying public can distinguish between a vehicle that offers less passive safety features than the average car versus a defective product. They may think GX3 owners are crazy, but that's aimed at the owners, not the vehicle. And honestly, the type of people who are want a GX3 aren't likely to be swayed by the presumed danger. Negative headlines would likely only affect those who would never consider a motorcycle in the first place. 
And that's fine... some people need cocoons, some jump off the precipice.


----------



## 32Panels (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: GX3 Appreciation thread (TonyB GX3)*

Tony, you got me thinking about what could change before production. I think one of the coolest things about the GX3 is that no matter what they change it's intention it to be modified to best suit your needs or desires.
The only things that I think will change are the breaks and suspension bits. Not necessarily by much though. They've got some top of the line hardware on this thing, they will probably scale it back a little to save on costs. they breaks might not be quite as pretty as they are now. Oh, and the way the the rear lights are integrated may change. 
But then again maybe not. 
I suppose the gages, shifter and wheel will almost certainly be altered somewhat, as they are all one-off components. 
What does everyone else think.
When (If for the realists/ pessimists) the GX3 goes into production what do you think will, or could change?


----------



## TonyB GX3 (Apr 12, 2006)

To be honest, I don't mind if things like gauges change, and other liittle bits; that's understandable...
I'm just thinking more big-picture...
I want this thing because of impressive numbers, among other qualities/attributes:
1.25 (lateral g's) 
46 (mpg)
1,257 (weight)
=========
If in its final version the weight is up markedly, and the g forces down, for example, I would seriously need to re-think. The MINI got more portly than originally anticipated, as did the Solstice, as well as other "cars." I don't want that to happen with the GX3, and if so, I truly hope it's minimal...


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (TonyB GX3)*

I expect some changes, but nothing so drastic as the production version will become "unrecognizable" or "dumbed down".
VW assuredly realizes what types of components this vehicle calls for, but deffinetly expect some changes.
There is no way that the production version will be any less unique or "cool" as the concept, just don't expect as many expensive and custom components to be used.
Expect the Ohlins shocks to be replaced with cheaper Bilstein units, the taillamps to still be integrated into the roll hoops somehow, but to lose the LED's, the steering wheel and shifter to be leather/plastic pieces and not the billet and suede components from the concept, etc.
I'm buying one regardless!


----------



## TonyB GX3 (Apr 12, 2006)

I can see a street and track version, or something along those lines... I personally wouldn't mind spending more for the Ohlins, as an option...
The aftermkt should have fun with this ride! But, if the volume is minimal, as it is bound to be, at least initially, we probably shouldn't expect a flock of major tuners on the scene. The MINI Community has a handful of small start-up tuners, and they do just fine though...


----------



## 32Panels (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Speaking of the tail lamps, did you notice that he headlamps are also LED?
Just one more nifty thing that I hadn't noticed until a few days ago.
Actually as I think about it, I wonder if they wouldn't just leave them as LEDs. I don't know what the requirements are for lighting on a motorcycle (other than having them), but I doubt it would be that much more expensive to have the LED setup. So who knows, maybe they'll stay.
Like Tony said, what it is at the core is really all that anyone who is interested in it cares about. All this other stuff is just little extras.


----------



## TonyB GX3 (Apr 12, 2006)

I was just doing some research on lateral acceleration for motorcycles, and found-out that a very well-prepared track bike will pull about .75 to .80 g's. This is sort of what I was suspecting...
I remain very pleasantly surprised in the GX3's claim of 1.25.


----------



## Peloton25 (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: (TonyB GX3)*

I've decided that the license plate frame on my GX3 will read:
*MisterDangerPants*

*WAS WRONG!*







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
>8^)
ER


----------



## OptimusGlen (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: GX3 Appreciation thread (KESBVW)*

hmmm... it'd be cool to create a set of ski's and a snow track a-la snomobile for the winter months........


----------



## alvint_vw (Jun 6, 2003)

*Re: GX3 Appreciation thread (KESBVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KESBVW* »_ Really and truly guys - they're going to build it.
I have it from the highest levels. This still has a green light and no stop signs for going forward.
Kevin Eckhart
Santa Barbara VW








to Kevin!! Best news of the day!


----------



## WannaGTIiDO (Jul 20, 2002)

*Re: GX3 Appreciation thread (OptimusGlen)*

that is the COOLEST FRIGGIN IDEA http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TomSwift (Oct 12, 2001)

I can't wait to put my money down


----------



## Dynamic Rollover (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: GX3 Appreciation thread (TomSwift)*

I am ready.


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: GX3 Appreciation thread (KESBVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KESBVW* »_....
CV and the rest....*get your deposits ready*, I'm about ready to take them!
You guys know I haven't taken any to date, and you know why I haven't.

Kevin Eckhart
Santa Barbara VW

I am _so_ ready! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
.


----------



## Midwest-AMG (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: GX3 Appreciation thread (CV Joint)*

Kevin, at the time of deposit is that where financing and price of the vehicle is worked out or is it just used to hold your spot?


----------



## x1000rpms (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: GX3 Appreciation thread (KESBVW)*

Why haven't you taken any to date?
Jim Ellis VW in Marietta GA has been taking them for a while now...

Is it cause you don't wanna jynx the whole thing?
-C


----------



## xxxnjxxx (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: GX3 Appreciation thread (CV Joint)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CV Joint* »_
I am _so_ ready! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
.

ME TOO!!! Say when and where...!!! 
Kevin, would you mind commenting on whether or not you think there will be a showing of the GX3 at this December's LA AutoShow...???
Thanks,
Na'im


----------



## Irwin Fletcher (May 4, 2006)

*Re: GX3 Appreciation thread (x1000rpms)*

I was told by my VW dealer they would not take deposits until VW says it is released. I think each dealer has their own policy on how they do these things.
I will be interested to hear what Kevin says about it.
I really do wish my dealer would take my money, but the best I can do is get my name on a list. I guess that's something. 
Imagine that a dealer who doesn't want a persons money.


----------



## MisterDangerPants (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: (Peloton25)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Peloton25* »_I've decided that the license plate frame on my GX3 will read:
*MisterDangerPants*

*WAS WRONG!*







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
>8^)
ER

Do you really have nothing better to do with your life?
Anyway, there is an expression:
*"It ain't over until the fat lady sings."*
In this case, the fat lady hasn't even opened her mouth.
There you have it.


----------



## MisterDangerPants (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: GX3 Appreciation thread (KESBVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KESBVW* »_Really and truly guys - they're going to build it. 
I have it from the highest levels. This still has a green light and no stop signs for going forward.
Quote all the giberish you want, but it's speculation from media and personal "guess the future" types and not based squarely on meetings taking place with the board at AG.

Oh goody, you're back! I was going through withdrawal not having anyone to discredit. So, here goes yet again:
Again, who are your "high level" sources? Really, I'm just dying to know. Have you been sitting in on every meeting with Volkswagen? Unless you can back up your *speculation* with some actual facts and documentation, then well, that's just what you're spewing. Also, I imagine the automotive press has a little more insight and connections than you care to admit, considering many of the editors are former automotive executives and such.
This is what's so nice about the web. Being anonymous. The thing is, I could be writing you right here in the offices of Volkswagen, hiding behind a VPN. And then again, I might not.


----------



## floggenzegixxen (Jan 14, 2006)

*Re: GX3 Appreciation thread (MisterDangerPants)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MisterDangerPants* »_
This is what's so nice about the web. Being anonymous. The thing is, I could be writing you right here in the offices of Volkswagen, hiding behind a VPN. And then again, I might not.

That's the funny thing about being an anonymous troll. A troll can be a wiener without having the balls necessary to tie a *real* name to a statement. Generally trolls are purposeless, with the exceptions of misinformation distribution or raising the noise floor. 
There are certain folks out there that actually have a pair, and aren't afraid to expose themselves to the consequences of their words, be they right or wrong. How about showing us how brave you can be? Introduce yourself, and tell us what your connections to VW are...


----------



## fastrider600 (May 5, 2006)

UNBELIEVABLE. Mr dangerpants is an ass
go rain on someone else's parade
party pooper 
no one likes you


----------



## 94glx (Sep 11, 2005)

*Re: (fastrider600)*

KESBVW > MisterDangerPants


----------



## Preston H. (May 24, 2003)

*Re: (94glx)*

i'm nearly prepared to put my deposit down


----------



## Peloton25 (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: GX3 Appreciation thread (MisterDangerPants)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MisterDangerPants* »_Do you really have nothing better to do with your life?

I really think that's a better question for you to be asking yourself. 

_Quote, originally posted by *MisterDangerPants* »_This is what's so nice about the web. Being a troll.

We already knew that...








Now go away.








>8^)
ER


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: GX3 Appreciation thread (Peloton25)*

Enough guys.
Let's keep to the topic at hand:
the wonderful vehicle we may all soon have our grubby little mits on!








Seriously, how can we all not be in a good mood know that this thing may be on it's way?


----------



## F1Bob23 (Feb 1, 2006)

Can't we all just get along?


----------



## fastrider600 (May 5, 2006)

I'm in a great mood looks like my daily driver is a reality


----------



## x1000rpms (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: GX3 Appreciation thread (Irwin Fletcher)*

i can imagine some dealers hate having to run paper work to take money and then running more paper work to refund the money if it isn't made... i can understand a policy like that...
policy is policy someplaces...


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: GX3 Appreciation thread (MisterDangerPants)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MisterDangerPants* »_
...
This is what's so nice about the web. Being anonymous. The thing is, I could be writing you right here in the offices of Volkswagen, hiding behind a VPN. And then again, I might not.

I'm thinking you don't even have full time employment, much less a job at VWoA.
.


----------



## fstedie (Aug 12, 2001)

*Re: GX3 Appreciation thread (CV Joint)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CV Joint* »_I'm thinking you don't even have full time employment, much less a job at VWoA..


----------



## Dynamic Rollover (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: GX3 Appreciation thread (fstedie)*

Whoa, how did this thread start turning South? Who's Mr.Dangerpants and what made him so angry?


----------



## Prelusion98 (Mar 29, 2000)

*Re: GX3 Appreciation thread (MisterDangerPants)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MisterDangerPants* »_This is what's so nice about the web. Being anonymous. The thing is, I could be writing you right here in the offices of Volkswagen, hiding behind a VPN. And then again, I might not.

Anonymous? You can go to Volkswagen of Santa Barbara and meet the guy if you'd like. His name is Kevin.


----------



## Prelusion98 (Mar 29, 2000)

*Re: GX3 Appreciation thread (OptimusGlen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OptimusGlen* »_hmmm... it'd be cool to create a set of ski's and a snow track a-la snomobile for the winter months........


----------



## KeithVH (Mar 25, 1999)

*Re: GX3 Appreciation thread (Prelusion98)*









http://www.litefootatv.com/htm...s.htm


----------



## iGraywolf (Feb 7, 2006)

they have to work the GX3 into the next bond movie...


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (iGraywolf)*

Not worth the trouble.
The actor playing Bond apparently didn't know how to drive a manual transmission vehicle until they delivered the new Aston to the set for filming. They had to teach him how to drive a "stick" before they could film any car scenes. 
Or so I heard!


----------



## fastrider600 (May 5, 2006)

Anyone know if the gearbox is gated like a car or sequential like a bike?


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (fastrider600)*

It appears to be gated, but no one knows what the production version will have. I doubt it will be sequential though.


----------



## TonyB GX3 (Apr 12, 2006)

Guys, having never driven a bike, nor worked on one, can someone kindly explain the differences, and pros/cons of each (gated vs. sequential)?
I appreciate the knowledge. Thanks much.


----------



## iGraywolf (Feb 7, 2006)

sequential means you hit up for upshift and down for downshift (or vice versa) instead of selecting a gear by slidng the shifter to a specific position.


----------



## TonyB GX3 (Apr 12, 2006)

That makes sense. Thank you. I really can't wait to see the drivetrain, in detail...


----------



## Irwin Fletcher (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (TonyB GX3)*

Ok, I'll take a stab at this. Gated shifting like in an automobile would be like an H pattern on a four speed manual. You have up to the left for first, back to the left for second and so on.
On a motorcycle we usually refer to shifting as one down and five up or sequential. If you push the foot shifter down once from neutral your in first, to get too second you pull up once with your toe past neutral and into second. Then up again and you have third, up again fourth, and so on. The foot lever always springs back to the same spot and you always have to go through second and neutral if you want to be in first, that's the sequence part.
On the manual shift for a car you can push in on the clutch and go from 3rd straight into 1st skipping second. This would be one of the pro's I guess. Personally I have no problems with either type of shifting but I have never raced a car. On a motorcycle however when you enter a turn you might stab down twice or three times so you can be in a low enough gear going through the turn to remain in the powerband of the motorcycle. I would guess in a car it is just easier to push in on the clutch and shift from 4th or 5th straight to second. Again just a guess.
If anyone else has anything to add please feel free as I am no expert but this is how I understand the differences.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Irwin Fletcher (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (iGraywolf)*

All right so iGraywolf said it just as well and shorter. Good job, now I feel like a dumbass. Anyway, I guess I understand it correctly. Thanks iGraywolf.


----------



## TonyB GX3 (Apr 12, 2006)

Irwin, if it makes you feel better, your vivid desrciption definitely confirmed some thoughts, so it was helpful.
While there's a fair amount that I do know, there plenty that I don't! Thanks.


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (strider)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fastrider600* »_Anyone know if the gearbox is gated like a car or sequential like a bike?

From the great GX3 article in Euro Tuner magazine (as discussed earlier in this thread):
_"...The engine is from a Lupo GTI, It has an aluminum block, is lean burn, and has a mild tune. We also lifted the *Lupo's gearbox and cable linkage*. A driveshaft comes out of one side of a locked differential to drive the chain that turns the rear wheel. The aim was to keep costs under control with simplicity, and use proven mechanicals to produce a very high performance vehicle. ..."_
So clearly it will have a normal automobile's gearshift pattern for its 6-speed gearbox.

.


----------



## Irwin Fletcher (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (CV Joint)*

I think it will be much more fun (and easy) to drive with a standard 6 speed in it. 
I wonder how long this Lupo has been around and what its reliability has been. Would be nice to know about problems and take care of them early then have to figure it all out once the GX3 is release.
I have to admit even if the reliability was bad I would still buy the thing.


----------



## 32Panels (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (Irwin Fletcher)*

The lupo has been around for quite a while. It was the smallest car in the VW line-up just under the Polo, it was recently replace by the Fox. The main reliability issues with VWs and cars in general these days is all the extra electronics. 
The fact this will be so basic and that the motor will hardly be taxed with the GX3's low weight should equal phenomenal reliability. Beyond that, if you do have a problem, it should be rather easy to diagnose and fix.


----------



## Adam777 (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: (32Panels)*

No news WAS good news....
http://www.leftlanenews.com/20...cerns/
This sucks.


----------



## tville (May 6, 2006)

*Re: (Adam777)*

More bad news...
http://www.autoweek.com/apps/p...TNEWS
Hopefully they can work things out


----------



## Irwin Fletcher (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (tville)*

Disappointing but I would like to hear it straight from the horse's mouth so to speak. I am sure that VW will be issuing something official soon.
Maybe Lotus will pick up the ball and run with it.
Still Disappointing


----------



## Kneeskrapr (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: (tville)*

I have suffered through the ownership of a 2000 turbo Beetle. This was my first foray with a VW after having owned numerous Japanese vehicles and a Honda Cbr 600 with much enjoyment. I was so excited that I was actually going to give VW another chance. Verry disappointed and again thank all the lawyers and litigious society we live in for this displeasure. Bob


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (Kneeskrapr)*

Enough with the pitty party.








If we clamor hard enough, maybe we can make some headway to convince the powers that be that this would be worth their while.
No harm in trying.
Instead of putting effort into continuously posting and sobbing over the bad news, let's give them reason to report some good news.
*BRING THE GX3.*
We'll buy it and we promise we won't sue you! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwtech5000 (Mar 11, 2005)

*wonderful...*

not.
OK, US Government and Trial-Lawyers Association. We'll just continue to drive (1 person in a car ) street legal 6000lb Hummers that get 10mpg and brake to a stop in the amount of time it takes the Queen Mary.
And we'll make it easy for lawsuits to kill a 46mpg solution to our current oil dependency that can carry 2 people. 
Thank you Mommy Government.


----------



## fastrider600 (May 5, 2006)

Another reason why when i retire im outta here.
No one hates New Zealand.


----------



## Prop 13 (Jan 17, 2006)

I still want to believe.


----------



## Prelusion98 (Mar 29, 2000)

*Re: (fastrider600)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fastrider600* »_No one hates New Zealand.

Except for Aussies.


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: (Irwin Fletcher)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Irwin Fletcher* »_Disappointing but I would like to hear it straight from the horse's mouth so to speak. I am sure that VW will be issuing something official soon.
Maybe Lotus will pick up the ball and run with it.
Still Disappointing









Agreed..


----------



## Midwest-AMG (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: (Irwin Fletcher)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Irwin Fletcher* »_Disappointing but I would like to hear it straight from the horse's mouth so to speak. I am sure that VW will be issuing something official soon.
Maybe Lotus will pick up the ball and run with it.
Still Disappointing









Unfortunately, I doubt they would want to make this public. If the GX3 fails then it disproves their concept of the Moonraker team and the whole Driver's wanted, Seriously. Program.
If this actually does fail it will be swept under the rug and not mentioned. So basically we'll be left hanging until we get the picture.


----------



## Irwin Fletcher (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (BoostedVeeDub)*

I think I might call the VW customer care line 1-800-374-8389 and tell them how unhappy I am to read this information. At least the call will be logged as an unhappy customer.


----------



## Prop 13 (Jan 17, 2006)

re-reading the two articles linked above, it looks like there's still room for optimism. It's sounds as much like "we hit a snag" as opposed to "we identified the body". Really, this doesn't sound any worse than the other reports Kevin dismissed, and I don't think he could have dismissed them any more clearly. Call me naive, but I still believe. ...it ain't over 'til it's over.


----------



## TonyB GX3 (Apr 12, 2006)

The writing on the walls is not exactly positive...
I think we need another dose of Kevin!
Whether it be through Lotus, or another, or sold in "kit" format, there are options, and I'm sure many are being pondered here...
Anyone call Kevin?


----------



## fstedie (Aug 12, 2001)

*Re: (Prop 13)*

We can always hope that someone will reverse engineer it and sell a kit or plans for it....


----------



## xxxnjxxx (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: Campagna T-Rex*

Although they are not sold in large volumes due to its $50,000 price tag, the T-Rex has been sold, and continues to sell, in this country. Theorectically, its the same TYPE of vehicle. I am not aware of any lawsuits involving the T-Rex, and dealers have not stopped selling them. 
Either "liability" is some sort of cope out, or the story is not true. Another factor is after testing, they may have discovered that a $17,000 price point is just not realistic...
If VW dosent want to do it, I would hope Lotus would take a look at it. Then again they sell us a 190hp toyota engine for nearly $45-50k and call it the Elise... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
...wish kevin would chime in...soon...


----------



## F1Bob23 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: Campagna T-Rex (xxxnjxxx)*

I wonder if Lotus will pick up this project............................................


----------



## AusSalzburg (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Campagna T-Rex (bobpearson90278)*

How about telling your US Government to stop allowing those modified lift-kit red-neck trucks or SUV's that are 4-5 feet off the ground to keep driving around on public roads. Those things will decapitate your family in a split second if you rear-end them or in a head-on collision.
Normal cars do not have crash sensors on top of the hood or on the wiper arms when that's the first thing that will hit the bumper on those lifted things. Those high-up trucks never go rock climbing anyway.
Build the GX3 VW and don't worry about those few idiots out there. I would rather be in a accident in a GX3 any day versus on a 2 wheel motorcycle.
Werner

_Modified by AusSalzburg at 6:39 PM 5-11-2006_


_Modified by AusSalzburg at 6:58 PM 5-11-2006_


----------



## Peloton25 (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: Campagna T-Rex (AusSalzburg)*

Rats - already had my license plate frame engraved.








Seriously - if they pie out over product liability concerns that's just pathetic and I will boycott VW products until the day I die and tell everyone I know not to buy them either. 
I think everyone else should do the same if they deprive us of the GX3. Except Kevin of course - he's probably got a family to feed.








>8^)
ER


----------



## 94glx (Sep 11, 2005)

*Re: Campagna T-Rex (Peloton25)*

just got my promo dvd from kevin! Stand up guy... gx3 is next for me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Midwest-AMG (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: Campagna T-Rex (bobpearson90278)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bobpearson90278* »_I wonder if Lotus will pick up this project............................................

If they do it may come with a Lotus price tag.


----------



## F1Bob23 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: Campagna T-Rex (BoostedVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostedVeeDub* »_
If they do it may come with a Lotus price tag.








 

That may be true!!!!


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Enough with the pitty party.








If we clamor hard enough, maybe we can make some headway to convince the powers that be that this would be worth their while.
No harm in trying.
Instead of putting effort into continuously posting and sobbing over the bad news, let's give them reason to report some good news.
*BRING THE GX3.*
We'll buy it and we promise we won't sue you! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









That's the attitude!

.


----------



## Midwest-AMG (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: (CV Joint)*

If that's the case you should try mimicking their campaign for the GX3.
Bring the GX3, we won't sue you... Seriously!


----------



## Dynamic Rollover (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: Campagna T-Rex (AusSalzburg)*

Well, we would tell them that but Arnold is making the laws and he doesn't allow us "red-neck" Americans to talk anymore, just steroid-abusing Austrians. 

_Quote, originally posted by *AusSalzburg* »_How about telling your US Government to stop allowing those modified lift-kit red-neck trucks or SUV's that are 4-5 feet off the ground to keep driving around on public roads. Those things will decapitate your family in a split second if you rear-end them or in a head-on collision.
Normal cars do not have crash sensors on top of the hood or on the wiper arms when that's the first thing that will hit the bumper on those lifted things. Those high-up trucks never go rock climbing anyway.
Build the GX3 VW and don't worry about those few idiots out there. I would rather be in a accident in a GX3 any day versus on a 2 wheel motorcycle.
Werner

_Modified by AusSalzburg at 6:39 PM 5-11-2006_

_Modified by AusSalzburg at 6:58 PM 5-11-2006_


----------



## JamesC (Aug 4, 2003)

These sound along the same lines as what we'd read previously to me as well..just a couple of late to the scene sources.
I guess we'll know more soon.


----------



## iGraywolf (Feb 7, 2006)

Guess I'll just have to wait a few decades till I can afford a porsche to be a VW customer.


----------



## 32Panels (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (iGraywolf)*

While Porsche is closely tied to VW, they are not a part of the VW/Audi group. I used to think they were financially tied as well until someone set me straight.


----------



## JamesC (Aug 4, 2003)

Perhaps if AutoWeek really has a source passing news downstream (and this isn't rehashed UK tidbits) - we can also use AutoWeek to push it back upstream?
This is the contact email:

[email protected]

It seems letters of support are in order!!


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (32Panels)*


_Quote, originally posted by *32Panels* »_While Porsche is closely tied to VW, they are not a part of the VW/Audi group. I used to think they were financially tied as well until someone set me straight.
 
Not to get too far off track here in this GX3 thread, but Porsche-Audi was a marketing division of VW of America from the late 1960s to the late 1980s. The only place to buy a Porsche was at a Porsche-Audi dealer. And the two companies have a long history working together. I'm sure you know about the Porsche-VW 914 and Audi-built Porsche 924. Even though Porsche broke away from Audi in marketing its cars in the US, you'll still find legacy dealerships selling both Audi and Porsche brands that are holdovers from the old days when the brands had to be sold together (kind of like Lincoln-Mercury dealers).
.


_Modified by CV Joint at 8:34 PM 5-12-2006_


----------



## tightapex (Jan 18, 2006)

That autoweek article was indeed disappointing. I'm convinced we live in a society of weenies.
VW challenged us with the statement: Drivers wanted. Seriously! 
I put the challenge back on VW upper management: We want courageous decision makers. Seriously.


----------



## 32Panels (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (CV Joint)*

Yes, but Ford controls both Lincoln and Mercury, where as Porsche has a strong tie with VW/ Audi but is a separate corporate entity, and can do its own thing. 
I get what you are saying, and you can add the Touareg/ Cayenne to the list of their many cooperative endeavors. You can also find many components in a Porsche that have the VW/ Audi stamp on them. I was just making the point that Porsche is not as closely tied to VAG as most people understandably think that it is.


----------



## WannaGTIiDO (Jul 20, 2002)

*Re: (32Panels)*

Do not forget the Audi RS2


----------



## herbehop (May 4, 2004)

*Re: Campagna T-Rex (94glx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94glx* »_just got my promo dvd from kevin! 

Are there anymore of these DVDs available?


----------



## rexxmann (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: (JamesC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JamesC* »_
It seems letters of support are in order!!


Maybe send letters of interest to VW on their website....seems like a lot of people would be willing to buy the GX3 as a second car.


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (rexxmann)*

An "Online Petition" hosted and posted here on VWVortex by Jamie with the results to be provided to VWoA and Moonraker?
Options:
1. I'm a "seriously" interested in the GX3 and would buy one as soon as they're made available to the public.
2. I might be interested, but only in a secondhand GX3 or sometime after the first model year.
3. I have no interest in purchasing this vehicle.










_Modified by [email protected] at 12:02 AM 5-14-2006_


----------



## heysuperman (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_1. I'm a "seriously" interested in the GX3 and would buy one as soon as their made available to the public.


shouldn't it be???: I'm "seriously" interested in the GX3 and would buy one as soon as they're made available to the public.
i'd be a 1


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (heysuperman)*

Sorry for the misspelling. It's been corrected!


----------



## Zerek (Jun 15, 2001)

*Re: (BoostedVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostedVeeDub* »_If that's the case you should try mimicking their campaign for the GX3.
Bring the GX3, we won't sue you... Seriously!









That's a good one, seriously!


----------



## heysuperman (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Sorry for the misspelling. It's been corrected!










oh man, don't be. i do it all the time. i was just thinking if it was going to be a real petition (which i'm hoping for) we should look professional...or something







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nuppal (Jan 3, 2005)

*Re: (heysuperman)*

So how can we contact VW and support the production of the GX3?


----------



## no6969el (Apr 5, 2006)

*TAKE ACTION*

ok i have been reading this forum since day 1!!! and now i feel that is time for me to speak... I am the type of person that will always speak up when i want something and now is definitly the time we ALL need to speak up. couple of suggestions...
1. We need to start or better expose the link if there is one petitioning for the GX3 and we all need to fill it out and tell as many people as possible to fill it out if they truly want a GX3
2. We all need to call VW on their customer support line and get a case number for our call saying how much we want the GX3 like i have allready. 1-800-822-8987 and/or 1-800 DRIVE VW (1-800-374-8389)
3. We all need to write to the major car/motorcycle mags expressing how much we want the GX3 and how much it would mean to us as enthusiests. If we overwhelm them with letters they will be sure to make a note of it in their next MAG because like any mag... any story like that is worth noting about. That would bring alot of attention to any other FANS not on these forums and they can have a way to voice their opinion. I think we should ask the mag to make a section or page writeup that shows GX3 fans ways to contact VW to let them know how much they love this product. Like i have allready done. 
CONTACT CAR AND DRIVER MAGAZINE:
2002 Hogback Road
Ann Arbor, Michigan 48105
734-971-3600
EUROTUNER
2400 E. Katella Avenue, 11th Floor
Anaheim, CA 92806
Phone (714) 939-2400
Fax (714) 978-6390
MotorTrend
http://www.motortrend.com/corp....html
Cycle News staff please write to:
e-mail: Editor @cyclenews.com
e-mail: Subscribe @cyclenews.com
e-mail: Webmaster @cyclenews.com
The more people that help out the better this turnout will be!!! PLEASE just dont sit there and read these forums hoping someone else will be begging for you... you have to do it yourself!! NOW go on with your bad selfs and LETS WORK FOR THIS GX3 we want so bad

_Modified by no6969el at 2:29 PM 5-14-2006_


_Modified by no6969el at 2:31 PM 5-14-2006_


----------



## LikeFlint (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (CV Joint)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CV Joint* »_ 
Not to get too far off track here in this GX3 thread, but Porsche-Audi was a marketing division of VW of America from the late 1960s to the late 1980s. The only place to buy a Porsche was at a Porsche-Audi dealer. And the two companies have a long history working together. I'm sure you know about the Porsche-VW 914 and Audi-built Porsche 924. Even though Porsche broke away from Audi in marketing its cars in the US, you'll still find legacy dealerships selling both Audi and Porsche brands that are holdovers from the old days when the brands had to be sold together (kind of like Lincoln-Mercury dealers).
.

_Modified by CV Joint at 8:34 PM 5-12-2006_

Actually, though Porsche is not part of the Volkswagen AG, it does own a 20 percent share (up from 5), a recent development of the last few months. So though not tied financially, it does have a stake in the success or failure of Volkswagen as a whole.


----------



## Kneeskrapr (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: TAKE ACTION (no6969el)*

called Vw today case#60168960. I want one too!


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: TAKE ACTION (Kneeskrapr)*

... f legal...


_Modified by GaTeIg at 11:57 AM 5-15-2006_


----------



## Racer-XR32 (Apr 4, 2006)

*Re: (JamesC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JamesC* »_Perhaps if AutoWeek really has a source passing news downstream (and this isn't rehashed UK tidbits) - we can also use AutoWeek to push it back upstream?
This is the contact email:

[email protected]

It seems letters of support are in order!!

I hope this crap is not true...I wanted to see this trike.
Why not just release it in less sue happy states like the SE?
I can afford another $18k car!


----------



## Seyfarth (Nov 11, 2002)

My suggestion to VW.
Sell the R&D to BMW. They have a motorcycle division and should be able to market this vehicle succesfully as a safer motorcycle alternative.
Don't let all that work go to waste.


----------



## iGraywolf (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: (Seyfarth)*

the idea was to attrack interest to the VW brand (Which it did), but its suck a tease, worse than going to a strip club and getting a dance from a girl called Porsche; only to go home to the misses.
If the FINAL decision is to scrap the GX3, I will be very sad, and I guess I'll stay a honda guy and never have any fun at less than 5K rpms.


_Modified by iGraywolf at 1:26 PM 5-15-2006_


----------



## Ulysses (Feb 25, 2006)

*Re: (iGraywolf)*

I wish someone would just release this as a kit car. Then we could mod it to our heart's content.


----------



## Preston H. (May 24, 2003)

*Re: (Ulysses)*

i wish volkswagen would release it as a volkswagen..then we could mod it to our hearts content....


----------



## KESBVW (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: TAKE ACTION (no6969el) EXACTLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Yes You are EXACTLY correct. Let'm know that we're serious guys. It's getting very close to the 11th hour and a decision is going to be made. They need to hear a groundswell for this project and the time is now.

Kevin Eckhart
SAnta Barbara Volkswagen
(Oh, yeah, for those who haven't gotten a CD, I have more. Just email me an address [email protected])


_Quote, originally posted by *no6969el* »_ok i have been reading this forum since day 1!!! and now i feel that is time for me to speak... I am the type of person that will always speak up when i want something and now is definitly the time we ALL need to speak up. couple of suggestions...
1. We need to start or better expose the link if there is one petitioning for the GX3 and we all need to fill it out and tell as many people as possible to fill it out if they truly want a GX3
2. We all need to call VW on their customer support line and get a case number for our call saying how much we want the GX3 like i have allready. 1-800-822-8987 and/or 1-800 DRIVE VW (1-800-374-8389)
3. We all need to write to the major car/motorcycle mags expressing how much we want the GX3 and how much it would mean to us as enthusiests. If we overwhelm them with letters they will be sure to make a note of it in their next MAG because like any mag... any story like that is worth noting about. That would bring alot of attention to any other FANS not on these forums and they can have a way to voice their opinion. I think we should ask the mag to make a section or page writeup that shows GX3 fans ways to contact VW to let them know how much they love this product. Like i have allready done. 
CONTACT CAR AND DRIVER MAGAZINE:
2002 Hogback Road
Ann Arbor, Michigan 48105
734-971-3600
EUROTUNER
2400 E. Katella Avenue, 11th Floor
Anaheim, CA 92806
Phone (714) 939-2400
Fax (714) 978-6390
MotorTrend
http://www.motortrend.com/corp....html
Cycle News staff please write to:
e-mail: Editor @cyclenews.com
e-mail: Subscribe @cyclenews.com
e-mail: Webmaster @cyclenews.com
The more people that help out the better this turnout will be!!! PLEASE just dont sit there and read these forums hoping someone else will be begging for you... you have to do it yourself!! NOW go on with your bad selfs and LETS WORK FOR THIS GX3 we want so bad

_Modified by no6969el at 2:29 PM 5-14-2006_

_Modified by no6969el at 2:31 PM 5-14-2006_


----------



## Midwest-AMG (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: TAKE ACTION (Kneeskrapr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kneeskrapr* »_called Vw today case#60168960. I want one too!

You guys seriously call and add your name to this case number. The guy said that there's alot of interest still floating around for the GX3 and I told him that I read it may be cancelled. And he asked where I read that from. He was surprised to see that it was posted by leftlanenews and recorded it into the case file. 
So call them up, it just takes a few minutes and can help our cause.


----------



## tville (May 6, 2006)

*Re: TAKE ACTION*

In addition, here is a link to a page from which you can send an e-mail regarding interest in the GX3:
http://www.vw.com/contactus/contact_us.html
Once to this page click on the e-mail link next to the VW Information Center section. One of the topics is "future model of interest", select that are tell them of your interest in the GX3.


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: TAKE ACTION (BoostedVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostedVeeDub* »_
You guys seriously call and add your name to this case number. The guy said that there's alot of interest still floating around for the GX3 and I told him that I read it may be cancelled. And he asked where I read that from. He was surprised to see that it was posted by leftlanenews and recorded it into the case file. 
So call them up, it just takes a few minutes and can help our cause.

I called the 1-800-DRIVE VW number and the lady I spoke with knew nothing about case numbers nor anything related to the GX3 other than adding my name to a list of individuals who would receive product literature *when/if* the GX3 is produced.
Is there a better number to call to discuss this specific case number with someone?


----------



## Midwest-AMG (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: TAKE ACTION ([email protected])*

I dunno I called earlier and they guy mentioned alot of people have been calling about it. He even went on the website to leftlanenews to read the article while I was on the phone.


----------



## TonyB GX3 (Apr 12, 2006)

I did the email thing, again, FWIW. I will gladly call VW... Is that case # something we should provide, or not?


----------



## iGraywolf (Feb 7, 2006)

I hope someone gave VW the link to this post!


----------



## Midwest-AMG (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: (TonyB GX3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TonyB GX3* »_I did the email thing, again, FWIW. I will gladly call VW... Is that case # something we should provide, or not?

This is the number I filed under. #60168960
I don't know if it's better or not we just need to get people to actually call in and nag the hell outta them.


----------



## Spidertri (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: (BoostedVeeDub)*

I've been watching this thread from the beginning and just want to say that I would love to own a GX3. I sent VW an email about it and will call/ whatever else is necessary to get this into production. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Midwest-AMG (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: (Spidertri)*

If anyone happens to call after reading this, mention these threads on VWVortex. That way they can see the history and how many additional people will be interested.


----------



## no6969el (Apr 5, 2006)

yes that would be a good idea boostedveedub.. i dont know if they would come here or not.. but just to show the support and hope they do!!!!!!


----------



## TonyB GX3 (Apr 12, 2006)

Also there are several ofther threads going in other forums. We have a 3-pager in a MINI fourm, and I know there are others...
Maybe we can drop a few links in here to help consolidate?


----------



## TonyB GX3 (Apr 12, 2006)

I'll kick things off... Here's the aforementioned thread on very popular MINI fourm:
http://www.northamericanmotori...61106
This thread here is obviously the mother of them all, but I feel that we should get the other ones on VWVortex, as well as ones non-VW to show that the interest transcends the make (VW)...


_Modified by TonyB GX3 at 8:10 PM 5-16-2006_


----------



## Midwest-AMG (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: (TonyB GX3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TonyB GX3* »_Also there are several ofther threads going in other forums. We have a 3-pager in a MINI fourm, and I know there are others...
Maybe we can drop a few links in here to help consolidate?

It would be good if we dropped the claim number and phone number to get those people on the other forums to call. If they're really interested that would be great if they called in. The more people actually calling in the better. Hopefully it'll be enough and be in there before the deadline.
I'm not sure what happens to the call-in information. Do the execs search the database for GX3 call ins?


----------



## Irwin Fletcher (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (BoostedVeeDub)*

When I called in I was told that the big wigs do get information on the calls. I don't know if its true or not but that was what they said. I also e-mailed under all of my e-mail addresses and had my wife call in. Now I have to get on the magazines that have been posted.


----------



## innovation4LIFE (May 16, 2006)

i just wanted to say that volkswagen has reached their goal of attracting new buyers into the vw line by creating the gx3. before this concept, i was more into the japanese market, but because of the gx3, i have started looking around vwvortex and other enthusiast sites, and there is nothing quite like the following that vw has. i am hoping to be moving up to oregon in the next couple months, and am going to try and get a job at vw in sales. they have won me over, and now if they were to just build this thing, they would have a true loyal follower. by the way... i went to the link posted for their contact, and emailed them about my interest in the vehicle. it takes like 2 minutes to do. if you are posting on this site, but haven't done it yet, then you don't REALLY want this thing like the rest of us do. show your support, because like kevin said, they DO listen!


----------



## F1Bob23 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (iGraywolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iGraywolf* »_I hope someone gave VW the link to this post!
 
When I emailed VW today I also gave them the link to this thread.


----------



## TonyB GX3 (Apr 12, 2006)

Just tried calling, but they are not taking calls now... Drat!


----------



## no6969el (Apr 5, 2006)

hmm maybe thats a good sign.. or do you mean at that hour of the day.. cause not maybe they got a huge amount of calls and they were like.. whoa!! lets get this thing into production!!! lol


----------



## TonyB GX3 (Apr 12, 2006)

Yeah, they're closed. But, they used that language though... I'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## Midwest-AMG (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: (TonyB GX3)*

We need to do some promotions of our own. If you post a notification on another forum to call in please post the link here. If there is a site that has a GX thread in it that has not been posted a call in response post that here as well. That way we can get going on our little grassroots campaign to get this thing made.


----------



## kuklaki (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: (BoostedVeeDub)*

I've been saving $$ for this, have half of the GX3 saved up







I'm sooo sad this may not be happening.
I suppose my 3 A1's will be getting a lot of treats with the $$ instead.


----------



## Zerek (Jun 15, 2001)

*Re: (kuklaki)*

E-mail sent, I'm crossing my fingers here!!!


----------



## fastrider600 (May 5, 2006)

OK I work at the largest motorcycle dealer in west palm beach. and i see idiots with zero knowledge or abilty walk in, buy literbikes, and die in the same week with no repercussions to Honda Suzuki or Kawasaki. what are they, chicken?


----------



## xxxnjxxx (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: (fastrider600)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fastrider600* »_OK I work at the largest motorcycle dealer in west palm beach. and i see idiots with zero knowledge or abilty walk in, buy literbikes, and die in the same week with no repercussions to Honda Suzuki or Kawasaki. what are they, chicken?

here-here!!!
i think its a joke. no disrespect to those that have wrote, phoned, or emailed...but i just don't think i'm going to write, phone, or email someone to take my money. if this thread, combined with dealer and others feedback, won't get VW to build it...so be it. just make the announcement...and let us move on. 
i think they have realized that a $17K price point is unrealistic, and they don't know how to tell us. think about it, a GX3 with all its unique elements...with the price point of a SCION xB...while a similar vehicle (Campagna T-Rex) sells for nearly $50Large...??? if anything, the inside debate maybe, '...how are we going to tell them (us) its going to be $30K now...???
...got a few S2000's i'm looking at, but wifey wont let me make a move till an "announcement" is made.







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (xxxnjxxx)*

This may be the case entirely, however, those of us that are seriously interested would likely being willing to pay a slightly higher cost for such a vehicle IF those unique components are, in fact, included.
To expect that the vehicle will have the Ohlins shocks, floating rotors, carbon buckets, 5 point harnesses, suede steering wheel, hollow shift knob, etc, for $17,000, however, is unrealistic and I think we all recognize that.
You also have to consider the production volume of the vehicle. Costs will go down with higher quantities of parts being required, so these are undoubtedly some of the issues VWoA is dealing with right now.
I'm perfectly ok with the GX3 not coming with those parts, though, as mine will most certainly NOT remain stock anyway.
The T-Rex comparison is getting old, however. It's a larger more complex vehicle, not built with off-the-shelf parts from one of the worlds largest vehicle manufacturers (Like the GX3 is to VW), produced in significantly less quantities than the GX3 is expected to be, and it's cost reflects those points. Comparing the two based on cost just because each has 3 wheels is not really an effective comparison.


----------



## xxxnjxxx (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
The T-Rex comparison is getting old, however. It's a larger more complex vehicle, not built with off-the-shelf parts from one of the worlds largest vehicle manufacturers (Like the GX3 is to VW), produced in significantly less quantities than the GX3 is expected to be, and it's cost reflects those points. Comparing the two based on cost just because each has 3 wheels is not really an effective comparison.


i'm not suggesting i'm comparing "apples to apples", more like "oranges and tangerines" with the T-REX comparison. to think that VW isn't looking at other similar vehicles and their price points is naive. also, the elements that you mentioned that may not appear in a production version...what the hell...??? i don't know about you, but i want those parts...and will pay...to a point. if a base model is 17k, i would be willing to option mine out to 20k + sending it to you, Mike, for the "forced induction"mod...








i just want the word...yay or nay...SOON...!!!


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (xxxnjxxx)*

If VW gives the word "go", all I'll say is that I already have a few tricks up my sleeve!


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

I'm still very enthusiastic about the GX3 and I have faith what Kevin has shared. But, I'm heading off on vacation tomorrow so I'll have to see where the GX3 stands when I return in two weeks. My fingers are crossed! 
See you guys then.


----------



## no6969el (Apr 5, 2006)

so where do we get most of our information from here.. do we just wait for kevin..lol.. or is there a site that keeps track of it.. i dont kno.. it seems the posts have slowed down... like people have given up hope.. GET BACK IN HERE!!! LOL we have mods to plan, days at the track to plan..lol WE ARE GONNA SEE THE DAY!!!! GX3 ON SALE!!! YEA!!!! Hopefully..lol


----------



## 32Panels (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (no6969el)*

The posts have slowed down because the information has slowed down. At this point its more of a waiting game to see what way VW is really leaning. So far all negative info has been speculative. There have been a few articles that quote "sources from inside VW" which really means nothing. Trust me we've got our eyes open in search of any info as it may roll out. 
I figure it could be another few weeks before we get anymore new information, but that doesn't mean anyone has lost hope.


----------



## iGraywolf (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: (32Panels)*

if they want to see what people have to say, all they need to do is google gx3....
but heres a couple of the top links anywho
http://www.jalopnik.com/cars/n...8.php
http://www.leftlanenews.com/20...over/
http://www.treehugger.com/file...s.php
http://www.greencarcongress.co....html
http://thekneeslider.com/archi...lled/


----------



## TonyB GX3 (Apr 12, 2006)

The last few articles that have come down the pike have not exactly been good news. And I'm not too sure we should expect a formal announcement from VW if they choose not to build it... They never said that they would, so I guess I feel that it's not incumbent upon them to share otherwise; although I wish they would, if indeed it's true.
Our hopes, when challenged, have been bolstered by Kevin's convincing, positive tone. At this point, I'd love to hear from him, and ideally for him to explain in some type of detail as to why he feels (or felt) as he does...


----------



## 32Panels (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (TonyB GX3)*

The problem with the majority of the articles (especially on-line) have been rehashes of the same news. So what little info has been released looks like more. People reporting on others assumptions and on it goes. I've always known that the GX3 wasn't a definite, but I've stayed realistically optimistic. 
Is it possible that the GX3 wont make it to production? Obviously, yes. But at this point all of these negative article seem to reach back to the same report, that it doesn't look good because of the potential litigation issues. 
I will continue to hope for production, though I'm not holding my breath. When and if it ever makes it to production (either as a VW, a sub-brand, or even a Lotus) I'll be there to snatch one up.


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (32Panels)*


_Quote, originally posted by *32Panels* »_The problem with the majority of the articles (especially on-line) have been rehashes of the same news. So what little info has been released looks like more. People reporting on others assumptions and on it goes. I've always known that the GX3 wasn't a definite, but I've stayed realistically optimistic. 
Is it possible that the GX3 wont make it to production? Obviously, yes. But at this point all of these negative article seem to reach back to the same report, that it doesn't look good because of the potential litigation issues. 
I will continue to hope for production, though I'm not holding my breath. When and if it ever makes it to production (either as a sub-brand, or even a Lotus) I'll be there to snatch one up.

Exactly. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 32Panels (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Just figured I'd add a positive note.
I just got the spring/ summer Driver magazine from VW and there is a 2 page blurb titled "From Show to Sowroom". One page for the Eos and the second for, you guessed it, the GX3. 
The last line:
" Based on public response, the GX3 may be greenlighted for production very soon."


----------



## DoctorJ (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: (32Panels)*


_Quote, originally posted by *32Panels* »_Just figured I'd add a positive note.
I just got the spring/ summer Driver magazine from VW and there is a 2 page blurb titled "From Show to Sowroom". One page for the Eos and the second for, you guessed it, the GX3. 
The last line:
" Based on public response, the GX3 may be greenlighted for production very soon."

Was just going to say the same thing... Lets get some Public Response to VW... STAT http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## iGraywolf (Feb 7, 2006)

We've done a pretty damn good job telling VW we want their product. It's up to them now...(And up to us to make sure our finances are in order to purchase)


----------



## no6969el (Apr 5, 2006)

well i kno ive done my part.. if theres anything else anyone can think of to do well please post it.. i feel like ive done it all and i cant think of anything else.. i feel it IS up to THEM now...


----------



## FLank_Sinatra (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: (no6969el)*

they mentioned the GX3 on topgear last night! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WannaGTIiDO (Jul 20, 2002)

*Re: (FLank_Sinatra)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FLank_Sinatra* »_they mentioned the GX3 on topgear last night! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


HECK YES THEY DID !!!!!!!


----------



## Midwest-AMG (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: (FLank_Sinatra)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FLank_Sinatra* »_they mentioned the GX3 on topgear last night! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

So what did they say?


----------



## FLank_Sinatra (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: (BoostedVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostedVeeDub* »_
So what did they say?


oh, not much really. They just showed a picture of it as a concept from Lotus and VW.
They were talking about how Lotus is making about 3-4 new cars within the next few years including: Esprit replacement.








a cheaper Elise!














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
and the GX3!


----------



## Delmustator (Mar 14, 2006)

Well all I can say to VW is:
"Grow a pair and build the GX3!"
If your so worried about liabilities, then you shouldn't be in the automotive business period.
This is the ONLY vehicle that will get me behind the wheel of a VW again!


----------



## Racer-XR32 (Apr 4, 2006)

*Re: (Delmustator)*

I don't know if this means anything, but yesterday I got my copy of Driver mag from VW and it had a one page blurp about the GX3.
At the end of the article it said the GX3 could be in production soon.
Makes me wonder why write an article if your going to drop the GX3..to me that doesn't make sense..or does it?
Maybe VW will make it...who knows..


----------



## iGraywolf (Feb 7, 2006)

Most mags are created a couple months in advance...by the time they've typed and printed, and shipped, we've already heard. I'd look for an announcement to come via VW before any mag.


----------



## tightapex (Jan 18, 2006)

So I'm reading through a magazine and I come upon an ad for BMW. The text reads:
_As an independent company, BMW has the autonomy to build cars the way we want to build them. We don't have to ask permission before we try something novel. We don't have to ask permission to take risks -- risks our competitors may not be able to justify to their parent companies. As long as we retain this freedom, we will be able to do whatever it takes to make sure great ideas live on to become the ultimate driving machines._ 
Whadda think VW? Should BMW have hatched the GX3 concept?


----------



## KESBVW (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (iGraywolf)*

"Our hopes, when challenged, have been bolstered by Kevin's convincing, positive tone. At this point, I'd love to hear from him, and ideally for him to explain in some type of detail as to why he feels (or felt) as he does..."

Keep the faith guys - they're doing their usual overdilligent job of picking the flydung out of the pepper. That's what they do - but don't forget, that's why we like them in the first place. I still am very positive on the likelihood of production. Time will tell us, but that time is drawing very near. I'd like to explain in detail, but that would only cause those who tell me details to be reluctant to do so in the future. I can tell you that there is excitement for the project at the very highest of levels and every effort is being made to see this great concept get the green light. Remember that they haven't said no - the media just loves to jump on every tidbit of info and make it sound like they have the inside edge. Just looking at some of the "pictures" of VW's future products "according to the media" should be reason enough to question what they know.

Keep the pressure on. It does make a difference.
meanwhile save your $.....cause I'm pretty sure I'm gonna need some deposits pretty soon








Best Regards to all of you here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Kevin E.


_Modified by KESBVW at 11:48 PM 5-23-2006_


----------



## Irwin Fletcher (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (KESBVW)*

Thanks Kevin, very encouraging news.
By keeping the pressure on I assume you mean to keep calling VW customer service, the magazines, and such? We are all assuming that someone higher up in VW does hear something about calls that come in regarding the GX3.
Don't worry about my deposit, its ready when the GX3 and VW are.


----------



## beedurand (May 24, 2006)

Fully ready to post a check, just tell me what the deposit is!
Kevin, continue to do good things.


----------



## TonyB GX3 (Apr 12, 2006)

Kevin, I appreciate and understand your position, thank you.
Folks, if you have not already done so... voice your opinion!


----------



## Delmustator (Mar 14, 2006)

I hope VW was watching TV yesterday. They featured the Stallion trike on the Science channel. Initial orders have been very positive and they are expecting to increase production this year. The power of a Mustang GT with the mileage of a hybrid. Has heat and air conditioning, auto transmission. Has a shield large enough that a helmet is not required, even though it's classified as a motorcycle.
I would think that a small company like that building the Stallion would be a lot more concerned about liability than a power house like VW.
If VW won't build it.. Send it to me in kit form and I'll build and sell it for them!
I'll step up! Who's with me!!!!


----------



## TonyB GX3 (Apr 12, 2006)

i wasn't aware of that one:
http://www.southwesttrikes.com/stallion.htm
i think that's the same engine in the mazda 3's... looks like a shorter wheelbase than the gx3.
it's a few hundred pounds heavier, with a higher displacement engine, yet gets better gas mileage? seems a little strange...


----------



## LikeFlint (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (CV Joint)*

Hey CV, I may not have mentioned this before, but I am from SAtown originally. I was talking to a buddy of mine last night and he said he saw what was either a GX3 or something that looked a whole lot like it cruising the streets down there. He said it was black and white and looked really similar. He wouldn't swear it was a GX3, but said he thought there were VW logogs on it. Keep your eyes peeled!


----------



## Midwest-AMG (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: (TonyB GX3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TonyB GX3* »_i wasn't aware of that one:
http://www.southwesttrikes.com/stallion.htm
i think that's the same engine in the mazda 3's... looks like a shorter wheelbase than the gx3.
it's a few hundred pounds heavier, with a higher displacement engine, yet gets better gas mileage? seems a little strange...

That's not the only thing that's strange. I would rather stab my eyes out with a dull wooden spoon than be caught driving that thing. Even more reason for VW to bring the GX3.... The competition will raise fatality rates just on their horrid looks alone.


----------



## fstedie (Aug 12, 2001)

*Re: (Delmustator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Delmustator* »_
I'll step up! Who's with me!!!!

Not me, that thing looks just like a Goldwing trke with a body kit. Besides, it is a single-front wheel configuration so the handling is likely to suck. Automatic too! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Oh yeah, and at $30K...


----------



## Racer-XR32 (Apr 4, 2006)

*Re: (iGraywolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iGraywolf* »_Most mags are created a couple months in advance...by the time they've typed and printed, and shipped, we've already heard. I'd look for an announcement to come via VW before any mag.

The Driver mag is from VW.
And since it's so small I doubt it took maybe a month to do it.


----------



## Longing4GX3 (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: (BoostedVeeDub)*

Here is another link to the Stallion. Note they expect to sell 5000 to 7000 annually at a price of $30K.
"...It has a steering wheel, heat, air conditioning, and cruise control. And for its size, has the power of a Corvette. "
http://www.kltv.com/Global/story.asp?S=4688235
Tub


----------



## iGraywolf (Feb 7, 2006)

god damn that thing is ugly....that's where the gx3 triumphs, it does everything we want it to do, and it looks dead sexy while doing it....and what kind of automotive enthusiast buys an auto!?


----------



## Irwin Fletcher (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (iGraywolf)*

I would much rather be seen in the GX3 than the Stallion. Maybe I should forward the artical to VW so they can look at the sales figures. I think in a side by side comparison the GX3 would win hands down with most people.


----------



## KeithVH (Mar 25, 1999)

*Re: (Irwin Fletcher)*

Not to mention that I can't imagine that thing handles anywhere NEAR as well as a properly balanced 2-wheel-in-front style trike (see my earlier link to 3-wheeled vehicle dynamics discussion). It's got the weight in the wrong place for stability (near the single wheel as opposed to the side-by-side wheels). Of course, so does the GX3 but I bet the C.G. is MUCH lower on the VW.


----------



## Delmustator (Mar 14, 2006)

Where is my GX3!!!
Gimmie my GX3!!!
VW dudes! Yo!


----------



## Midwest-AMG (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: (Delmustator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Delmustator* »_VW dudes! Yo!

It's better if you do that Thundercat style...
[Thundercats]VW dudes! HOOOOOOooooooooooo![/Thundercats]


----------



## KeithVH (Mar 25, 1999)

*Re: (BoostedVeeDub)*

This is turning into the "GX3 Patiently Waiting" thread. Maybe we should take up knitting or gin rummy...


----------



## CCcolt45 (Dec 4, 2005)

*Re: (KeithVH)*

that stallion is terrible, and if they think they can put out those numbers VW should def step up and take the GX3 into production


----------



## l3L4ZN (Mar 6, 2006)

this thread keeps on going and going, going going, going, going, going, going...Its like the prize winning cow on Me, myself, and Irene. Kill it already, would you please!


----------



## tightapex (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: (l3L4ZN)*

Nah, this thread can't be killed. Only VW could do that with a disappointing announcement. And that ain't happened yet!


----------



## TonyB GX3 (Apr 12, 2006)

Hope you are right... that we would get an official announcement.
From other concepts I followed in the past, and others that I was aware of... it just faded-away as folks gradually got the idea from stories that it might not make it.
An official release draws attention, and one of this type would basically say sorry, we wanted to make this happen, but we didn't do our research as well as we should have, and we might lack some stones as well...
I want the announcement that states that VW is going forward with the GX3!


----------



## windsor96vr6 (Aug 3, 2005)

Hey VWOA !!!! I'll take one


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (windsor96vr6)*

Keep calling them!
Keep calling them!
Keep calling them!
Nothing will get this accomplished faster than 10,000,000 annoying phone calls!


----------



## TonyB GX3 (Apr 12, 2006)

Mike, I just did so - this time they were open!
Spoke with Martha, if I recall correctly. She was very pleasant and professional. Although I've done the website thing, she noted my name and contact information...
After sharing what she needed (that VW has not decided to build this concept), I asked...
So, have you guys been getting a lot of calls on this vehicle, and she responded very promptly with a YES! She said that the interest has been high, and that VW takes note of that, and the forums (she mentioned this one)...
I then said that if you have some room on your spreadsheet (that's where they keep this stuff apparently), let them know that I have not owned a VW since the original Bug, and that I want the GX3 because it too will be revolutionary...
So, you can have them note your comments, just keep them brief and powerful.
Gut check time guys... How bad do you want it?!


----------



## x1000rpms (Apr 12, 2006)

OK guys... I just got an interesting set of emails from my friend.
his first email had the subject "oh my holy god read this immediately" the body said "i just saw a gx3 on my way home from marietta"
the second email subject said "correction" the body followed: i thought i saw what might have been a Gx3..i don't even know if they
are making them... 3 wheels...one headlight pod....and a VW temp tag. so yeah, whatever it was it was cool"
My friend's girl friend lives up in Marietta and they have been renovating her house and then driving back down to his place late at night... the house they are renovating is pretty close to jim ellis vw in marietta.... if this is true and this was some late night test run that they were doing at the dealership.. then this is great news...
I've asked him to call me to confirm this and so that i can ask him more questions.. i will post more when i know more.
omg omg omg!


----------



## TonyB GX3 (Apr 12, 2006)

thanks for sharing! good stuff. indeed, please follow-up here...


----------



## x1000rpms (Apr 12, 2006)

I have also now emailed the guy I gave my deposit to over at jim ellis vw asking him if there was anything he wanted to tell me about and I told him about my friends siting... I'll let yall know if I hear anything interesting.


----------



## rexxmann (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: (x1000rpms)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x1000rpms* »_OK guys... I just got an interesting set of emails from my friend.
his first email had the subject "oh my holy god read this immediately" the body said "i just saw a gx3 on my way home from marietta"
the second email subject said "correction" the body followed: i thought i saw what might have been a Gx3..i don't even know if they
are making them... 3 wheels...one headlight pod....and a VW temp tag. so yeah, whatever it was it was cool"



Is this thread is turning into a UFO sighting thread?


----------



## no6969el (Apr 5, 2006)

yes that is really cool... even if it wasnt the GX3, it just still feels so good to hear sumthin.. ya kno.. thankyou x1000rms


----------



## F1Bob23 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (no6969el)*

I'm started to get excited again!


----------



## shelaysonmethisrose (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: (x1000rpms)*

it was a t-rex. one of the other reps up here saw it yesterday also. We get any info, I'll post it.


----------



## x1000rpms (Apr 12, 2006)

ok... so...
i emailed that Volkswagen sales guy at jim ellis.
he said "yeah, some other sales rep saw it too... it must have been a T-Rex" 
then he went on to say "check out vwvortex... if anyone is gonna break the news it will be those guys!" hahahahah! thats terrific!
so then i called my friend who saw it lats night. he says it was a 3 wheeler.. 2 in the front 1 in the back. he said it was pretty loud and sounded like a motorcycle. he said it looked silver in color and that it definitely had vw temp tags. he said it had no roof and no windshield. it had a single tail light up by the roll bars. he also said it had 2 yellow lights on the side behind the wheels. he said he didn't see it coming up on him but that it was right next to him all of a sudden and then accelerated very quickly and took the next exit. he said he didn't remember if the roll bars were forward swept - he said the temp tag was mounted up by the roll bars. i'm trying to remember what else he said... he said he is hesitant to call it a GX3 because they aren't out yet and he doesn't know how someone would get one... but at the same time he subscribes to all kinds of car magazines and i know he's seen pictures of the gx3 and he said when he saw it the first thing that went through his head was "oh my god a gx3"
anyways.. parts of this sound GX3ish and parts of it do not... It has none-the-less reinvigorated my excitement for the GX3. a large part of me wants to camp outside of vw in marietta with night goggles and see if i can peek anything coming in or out of there







hehehe


----------



## tville (May 6, 2006)

*autotrader.com TV show*

Was at the gym working out & autotrader.com's TV show was on ESPN (EDIT: it was ESPNs 'Drive' TV show, autotrader is just the title sponsor); I think they were featuring the Chicago auto show.
As they talked about a bunch of new vehicles, I sat there & wondered if they'd talk about the GX3. Not two minutes later, a segment comes on saying "usually concept cars are all bark & no bite.. enter the GX3."
They talked about it for a minute or so, and the outro of the piece was, "rumor has it the GX3 is heading for production with a sticker of around $17,000; that's cool."
I know that statement is old news, but if this was a fairly new show, I would imagine they would cover their bases by getting some info to back up the story before they ran it. At least this is some more widespread exposure for the GX3 that may help spur more interest.
Of course, this could have been an older show being re-runned, not sure. Just wanted to pass that on.


_Modified by tville at 3:25 PM 5-27-2006_


----------



## LikeFlint (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (x1000rpms)*

This reminds me of my buddy's possible GX3 sighting in San Antonio I posted a few days ago. If it were being driven cross-country, those time frames kind of add up. My buddy is in no way a GX3 enthusiast, but I made him look at some pics of it a while back. He voluteered the sighting without asking and said he was pretty sure it was the picture he had seen, and if not, something that looked very similar. He also said he thought he saw a VW logo. I was in Yahoo chat and made him relook the pics of the show version and test mule (I also made him look at some pics of some other trikes, including the TRex) and he said it was definitely close if not spot on to the GX3. His response was similar to your friend's, "Hey, that's a GX3!" Interesting we would have a couple of sightings of a possible GX3 relatively close together. For what it's worth, I trust this guy implicitly, and if he said it bore striking resemblance, it did. Let's face it, it doesn't exactly look like anything else does it?


_Modified by LikeFlint at 4:38 PM 5-27-2006_


----------



## TurboDoc (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: (LikeFlint)*

aney body seen this gx3 video














http://www.vw.com/models_overview/conceptcars.html


----------



## 32Panels (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (TurboDoc)*

For those that haven't seen these: http://www.go-t-rex.com/videos.asp?nav=en-us
While it's the T-Rex and they say it has a bit more performance ( 0-60 in 4, 1.9 G's, only 900 lbs., and 130 hp) it shows you just how exciting the GX3 would/ will be, at less than half the cost.
Honestly, the more I think about it it the GX3 had some sort of top available for it (as it pours down buckets of water outside) either form VW or the aftermarket, I would be willing to pay around 25k for one. Without the price could easily reach 20k without much complaining from me.


----------



## beedurand (May 24, 2006)

*Decision time by VW?*

I wonder what is taking so long? The same company that made the decision to make the Phaeton is now rangling with what should be an easy decision to build the GX3? Please make this thing! The Phaeton was an albatross, this could be a crown jewell!


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I'll reiterate my last statement:

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Keep calling them!
Keep calling them!
Keep calling them!
Nothing will get this accomplished faster than 10,000,000 annoying phone calls!


----------



## TonyB GX3 (Apr 12, 2006)

I guess the lighter weight of the T-Rex is a good reason it's faster, and has more g's... if that figure is correct...
The dimensions & footprint of the T-Rex:
Dimensions: Wheelbase: 90in(2286mm);
Width: 78in.(1981mm);
Length: 138in.(3500mm);
Height: 42in.(1067mm);
GX3:
Length - 147.8 in (3,753 mm)
Width - 72.8 in (1,850 mm)
Height - 47.6 in (1,210 mm)
Track - 64.2 in (1,630 mm)
Wheelbase - 106.3 (2,700 mm)
I like the longer wheel base of the GX3... and the upside of a 1.6 liter as compared to the 1164cc (I believe) in the T-Rex...
Of course the T-Rex exists, and the GX3 does not... yet.


----------



## heysuperman (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: (TonyB GX3)*

the t-rex just isn't as cool. the t-rex costs more and looks cute unlike the manly GX-3


----------



## 32Panels (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (heysuperman)*

No doubt there, just think of how much more fun the GX3 will be. Especially after a little FI. The T-Rex owners would be running home to momma.


----------



## Midwest-AMG (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: (x1000rpms)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x1000rpms* »_so then i called my friend who saw it lats night. he says it was a 3 wheeler.. 2 in the front 1 in the back. he said it was pretty loud and sounded like a motorcycle. he said it looked silver in color and that it definitely had vw temp tags. he said it had no roof and no windshield. it had a single tail light up by the roll bars. he also said it had 2 yellow lights on the side behind the wheels. he said he didn't see it coming up on him but that it was right next to him all of a sudden and then accelerated very quickly and took the next exit. he said he didn't remember if the roll bars were forward swept - he said the temp tag was mounted up by the roll bars. i'm trying to remember what else he said... he said he is hesitant to call it a GX3 because they aren't out yet and he doesn't know how someone would get one... but at the same time he subscribes to all kinds of car magazines and i know he's seen pictures of the gx3 and he said when he saw it the first thing that went through his head was "oh my god a gx3"

This sounds like a case for the X-Files... Where's Scully and Moulder when you need them?


----------



## x1000rpms (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (BoostedVeeDub)*

I know... its been quite a source of speculation recently between my friends...

_Quote, originally posted by *BoostedVeeDub* »_This sounds like a case for the X-Files... Where's Scully and Moulder when you need them?

I wish scully and moulder could help us out on this one....


----------



## 32Panels (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (x1000rpms)*

Not to distract from the GX3 but I found this site: http://www.3wheelers.com/enter.html
Pretty interesting. Oh, and before the Carver there was...

the Lean Machine








More info here: http://www.3wheelers.com/gmlean.html
Edit: As I was browsing I realized that they link the vortex on the GX3 LA Show article.




_Modified by 32Panels at 4:31 PM 5-31-2006_


----------



## RacerX_513 (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: TAKE ACTION (tville)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tville* »_In addition, here is a link to a page from which you can send an e-mail regarding interest in the GX3:
http://www.vw.com/contactus/contact_us.html
Once to this page click on the e-mail link next to the VW Information Center section. One of the topics is "future model of interest", select that are tell them of your interest in the GX3.

Took your advise and sent my email in today...I'm a driver and I want my GX3!
Drivers Wanted


----------



## TonyB GX3 (Apr 12, 2006)

Also... 1 800 DRIVE VW


----------



## Midwest-AMG (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: (TonyB GX3)*

Is there a way to sick the dealerships on them? Atleast those that have some deposits already might assume they can sell alot more and be able to encourage corporate.


----------



## tightapex (Jan 18, 2006)

I still get the weird feeling that VW may hand this over to Lotus. I hope it's a VW-branded vehicle, but if they're truly worried about liability and bad press, it's decent compromise. VW supplies most of the hardware, Lotus the production expertise and both get their name on a decidedly hot product. But the Lotus price tag would no doubt dash a lot of dreams. Mine included!
C'mon VW... build it!!


----------



## Irwin Fletcher (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (TonyB GX3)*

Called VW Again







yesterday and the person I got said there is no news about the GX3 other then they are still trying to work out details. She did say that there has been a great deal of interest in the GX3.
I'll make another call end of the week beginning of next week. May not help anything. Although VW could save money on the call volume of there customer care desk if they would just build the GX3.
Maybe that could be a way to get them to build it.
*Hey VW if you build the GX3 I will stop calling you and tieing up your phone line and staff.*


----------



## Midwest-AMG (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: (Irwin Fletcher)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Irwin Fletcher* »_Called VW Again







*Hey VW if you build the GX3 I will stop calling you and tieing up your phone line and staff.*










I say we chip in to get you a plane ticket to go over there and personally annoy them until they say they'll build it. Or maybe we can all just head out there and picket in front of the corporate office chanting "build it! build it! build it". We could make signs out of our GX3 posters. If there's room we could camp out there and create a mini "woodstock" in their parking lot. We'd just be taking their "driver's wanted. Seriously." to the next level of insanity.
That would be hardcore!


----------



## beedurand (May 24, 2006)

*Pickiting?! I'm in.*

I am currently TDY to the Netherlands, and could make a run down to the head-office to hit them up. Directions anyone?


----------



## Irwin Fletcher (May 4, 2006)

I like it. If they really want drivers here we are.


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: (Irwin Fletcher)*

I have not checked this thread in a while.. I was hoping I would see better news, but im glad to see the lack of concrete bad news...









I called and emailed... Hopefully it will help. I have some more callers to recruit.. I cant wait for the first GX3 GTG.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rexxmann (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: TAKE ACTION (RacerX_513)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RacerX_513* »_
Took your advise and sent my email in today...I'm a driver and I want my GX3!
Drivers Wanted

I sent another e-mail. I still haven't gotten a response from my first one.


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*back on*

Hey guys, I'm back from vacation, what did I miss?








I see there's no new word on the GX3 in the 2 weeks since I left. Well, I've got to take no news as good news. Fingers crossed.
But I also have a backup plan if the GX3 is not produced. 
During my vacation in the UK, I made a point of checking out a proven 3-wheeler that is very much like the GX3, the British-built Grinnall Scorpion III. Actually, for the past year or so I have been excited about the Scorpion III, and I have been learning more about it. Then, in January, when the news from the LA Auto Show about the GX3 came along, I was naturally interested in the potentially more accessible GX3. More accessible because it would be sold in the US at VW dealers, and because it would cost less than a new Scorpion 3.
Anyway, I can tell you now with a great deal of certainty that in the near future I will own a 3-wheeler. I don't know whether it will be a GX3 or a Scorpion III, but there will be a 3-wheeler in my garage - hopefully by this time next year.
What is the source of this commitment? Well you see boys and girls, I was lucky enough to ride in, and then drive, a Scorpion III from the Grinnall factory. To say it knocked my socks off would be a huge understatement. I have driven fast cars before. I have driven good-handling cars before. I have ridden fun motorcycles before. But OMG the Scorpion experience was all three things combined! I should clarify that I actually drove it very mildly compared to the full-on, take-no-prisoners, balls-to-the-wall blast through the rural English countryside I experienced as a wide-eyed passenger with designer and builder Mark Grinnall himself behind the wheel!




























The Scorpion III had fantastic acceleration, phenomenal handling, and formula car excitement all rolled into one vehicle. I kept thinking of the Will Smith quote from Independence Day when he gets to pilot the ultra fast alien space ship _"I have got to get me one of these!" _ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







Experiencing the Scorpion III was the highlight of my vacation.










































.




_Modified by CV Joint at 10:09 PM 6-3-2006_


----------



## fstedie (Aug 12, 2001)

*Re: back on (CV Joint)*

yep, the scorpion is very nice, but even if they brought it to the states, it is way more than $17K


----------



## Ulysses (Feb 25, 2006)

Any idea how much the Scoprion kit would be? I've been looking for a kit car so maybe that's the ticket.


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (Ulysses)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ulysses* »_Any idea how much the Scoprion kit would be? I've been looking for a kit car so maybe that's the ticket.

The current currency exchange rate for the US dollar to the British pound is unfavorable at £1=$1.90, so that makes the Scorpion more expensive here. A brand new Scorpion III kit is priced at about £12,000, so that's about $23K here. 
On the plus side, this is a very well-engineered, and well-finished vehicle that has been in production for over 12 years. It has been constantly refined and improved and it even has BMW's backing. Kit is probably not the right word as it is very nearly complete, needing only the donor BMW K-series drivetrain to be bolted into place -- something that could be done in an afternoon, or maybe a weekend if you really take your time.
Alternatives are to look for a completed used Scorpion (in the UK they are priced as low as about £8K -- about $15K -- and import it to the US). Or find a used one for sale here in the US. Over 300 Scorpion III's have been produced, and some of those are already in this country. But finding an owner willing to part with one would be the tough part.
.


_Modified by CV Joint at 7:47 AM 6-4-2006_


----------



## Prop 13 (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: (x1000rpms)*

I want to believe.


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (Prop 13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Prop 13* »_I want to believe.


I'm keeping the GX3 faith. Realistically, we can't expect constant news on the thing each week. Just got to be patient...

Time for a GX3 picture:









.


----------



## TonyB GX3 (Apr 12, 2006)

When/where are the next car shows? If we don't get any kind of response by the end of summer, I might have to pull the trigger on something else though...


----------



## Irwin Fletcher (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (TonyB GX3)*

I agree, We (my wife and I) are trying to wait patiently for the GX3 and are satisfied to do so until the fall at which point if the news remains like it is, nothing. Then we will have to switch to our plan B. Not exactly sure what B is but it probably involves some compromises.
It really seems absolute mind-blowing to us that VW isn't absolute pumping the Hell out of the GX3. Fun to drive, can carry passengers, and can get good gas mileage if you keep your foot out of it. Also if they can bring it to market for close to the price they said I can't imagine it being anything other than a hit.
We already ride motorcycles and I am amazed at all of the motorcycles that are turning up around, my guess is because of gas prices. If the GX3 doesn't materialize it will be time to strap a sidecar onto one of our cycles. An ok option which I will enjoy I am sure but probably not as much fun as the GX3. 
Now I'm so worked up I think its time to call VW again.


----------



## beedurand (May 24, 2006)

*Its quite... Almost too quite...*

I have degraded to the point of checking for GX3 information on a more than daily basis. 
Is there no-one that has any new news? What happened?? A month ago we were going to hear "in a few weeks", now... Crickits!
Someone, anyone, lie to me! Tell me that selling my VTec Mini wasn't for naught!
Am I going to have to build a Fisher Fury or a Westfield with an R1 motor to get my fun?
This SUCKS!


----------



## Midwest-AMG (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: Its quite... Almost too quite... (beedurand)*

I'm concerned about the current timeframe. Yeah this stuff doesn't happen over night. But at the time this was first released they mentioned were near completion.
Half way into this thread it was mentioned that all they were working out was how to get it to dealerships etc. Now it goes back to a safety issue. Which I would have imagined is one of the very first things they should have discussed.
So far this is turning out to be a huge disapointment more so for the fact that we've been given information that they'll produce IF there's demand. Well, there is a good amount of demand for this vehicle considering they haven't pushed it too much other than a couple magazine articles.
I have a feeling this was just one of those "marketing exercises" to see how many people they can fool into believing this was going to make it into production. Or the marketing guy didn't get the "memo" from the other members of the team.
At the very least give us a window as to when there will be an announcement if they'll make it or not.


----------



## tightapex (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: Its quite... Almost too quite... (beedurand)*


_Quote, originally posted by *beedurand* »_I have degraded to the point of checking for GX3 information on a more than daily basis. 
Is there no-one that has any new news? What happened?? A month ago we were going to hear "in a few weeks", now... Crickits!
Someone, anyone, lie to me! Tell me that selling my VTec Mini wasn't for naught!
Am I going to have to build a Fisher Fury or a Westfield with an R1 motor to get my fun?
This SUCKS!

Yeah, I find myself reconsideriing previous car projects. The length of time it's taken to make a decision regarding the GX3 has become rather long. I'll hold out a few more months, but if no word, my money may go elsewhere. And I'm sincerely hoping it won't!
VW, if you're reading this forum, give us the news!


----------



## fstedie (Aug 12, 2001)

*Re: Its quite... Almost too quite... (tightapex)*

I'm not sure if this is a repost, but I read in the May issue of Automobile Magazine that if it does happen it will likely not be available until late 2007.


----------



## Midwest-AMG (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: Its quite... Almost too quite... (fstedie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fstedie* »_I'm not sure if this is a repost, but I read in the May issue of Automobile Magazine that if it does happen it will likely not be available until late 2007.









Better late than never. I just hope there is ATLEAST and a little note or e-mail telling us it won't be produced. That way we can move onto other purchases.


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Its quite... Almost too quite... (BoostedVeeDub)*

Regardless of when it may actually be made available for purchase or not, all we're looking for is an answer as to whether or not things are still moving forward.
No news is worse than bad news in this scenario.
They gave us every reason to be positive and excited. We responded with every positive response they could have ever expected and we're getting nothing in return. Maybe they'll make it worth our while for putting us through the torment, but they lose potential customers by making us wait too long. 
It's a tricky game, I get that, but they're ignoring us now.


----------



## TonyB GX3 (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Its quite... Almost too quite... ([email protected])*

Mike, I agree with what you are saying, however...
When you say that "they" gave us reason to be positive and excited, I guess I only feel that way early-on...
As of late, the last few releases have not been ones of encouragement; let's face it. If we had simply those to go on, the mood would had been like this longer... They have set the tone or the expectation, and maybe properly, unfortunately.
Kevin has been the bright ray of hope, and kept us strong, positive and excited... despite what "they" were sharing with us..
I don't see them as putting us through torment but ourselves for choosing to have the conviction of one man's words over what they've been trying to say...
I choose to keep the faith in the merits of the GX3, and the words of Kevin. It's a choice I and a few of us made, and to be objective, it is against the grain though.
It's a self imposed azz-kickin'!


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Its quite... Almost too quite... (TonyB GX3)*

I agree to an extent, but at the same time, VW "challenged" us to show interest and they'd "make it worth our while".
I think the American public rose to the occassion and now we're left wondering if it was all for nothing.








Don't get me wrong, I'm trying to keep the hope. I'm dying for VW to produce the GX3, but along with everyone else, my patience is floundering. 
VW has done this sort of thing numerous times in the past with other vehicles, and with many of you, I was hoping they'd make a turnaround in this instance, but they seem to be up to their old tricks yet again.


----------



## TonyB GX3 (Apr 12, 2006)

Indeed, if VW feels that "this" will benefit them simply by virtue of the exposure, from my standpoint, it has tarnished their name, and done the opposite.
I still like to hope that the intent was, and still is, to build this thing!


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (TonyB GX3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TonyB GX3* »_Indeed, if VW feels that "this" will benefit them simply by virtue of the exposure, from my standpoint, it has tarnished their name, and done the opposite.
!

I have to agree with you there. The GX3 poster hanging above this computer states: "Drivers wanted. Seriously!" Prove it. 
But if this has gone south, they need to fess up. Dragging their collective feet does not make me feel positive about the VW brand. 

_Quote, originally posted by *TonyB GX3* »_
I still like to hope that the intent was, and still is, to build this thing
!

Yes, on the other hand, if the GX3 is to live, let's hear about it.
.


----------



## Mr_vee_dub (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: (CV Joint)*

yeah man, hopefully they are building it. stay possitive guys (and gals). i mean, keep realistic, but this car/bike is going to kick some serious ass!


----------



## FLank_Sinatra (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: (Mr_vee_dub)*

bump from page two..


----------



## KESBVW (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (CV Joint)*

I just asked "the Big Guy" again in a personal email. Nothing official yet - but I can assure all of you that I'm on it.
GX3 Wanted..................SERIOUSLY

Kevin


----------



## TonyB GX3 (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (Good1Spd)*

Kevin, please keep us informed... I think about the GX3 every day!!!


----------



## xxxnjxxx (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: (KESBVW)*

lets all stop F**ckin around!!! why dont those who are seriously interested, put some $$$ up...??? 
kevin, 
let the "big guy" know that you have monetary commitments from "X" amount of "Very Interested" customers, and "here's their deposits to prove it...". deposits would be refundable if VW dosent build it. (normally, i would not feel all that comfortable doing that having not even driven it, much less seen the thing in person...but since i feel so stronglly about KNOWING i want one, i'd do it.) we can write all the emails, and make all the phone calls till the cows come home (what does that even mean...???), but VW can't have any better _feedback_ than kevin with cash in hand. then after they recieve the "monetary feedback" and they still don't build it...that's on them. as far as i'm concerened...we would have done our part.
i'm sick of the waiting without any word. how bout this feedback??? the money I WANT to use for the GX3, i'm now considering using that on an S2000... i don't want to, but without any word, i could end up spending my money else where!!!

_Quote, originally posted by *KESBVW* »_I just asked "the Big Guy" again in a personal email. Nothing official yet - but I can assure all of you that I'm on it.
GX3 Wanted..................SERIOUSLY

Kevin
 


_Modified by xxxnjxxx at 10:58 PM 6-13-2006_


----------



## SoCal Driver (Nov 14, 2002)

I've been watching and reading this thread for quite some time. After I read the article on here for the GX3 I wouldn't wait to get to the LA Auto show and I was ready to do anything I could to get this when it came out, but...anyways. I've heard some bad news, but you know how word gets around. I herd this evening that VW IS NOT going to make the GX3 due to "Liability" reasons. Something about is someone goes to drive it and doesn't realize that its a "motorcycle" and not a car and they get injured or killed that VW could be held liable. It sound and I hole heartedly hope that that's all BS. I have never wanted a car... er, vehical more than I want this!


----------



## tville (May 6, 2006)

*Re: (SoCal Driver)*

In order to legally drive the GX3, you will need some sort of motorcycle license.
When you buy one, you'd be informed it was indeed classified as a motorcycle, and be given the steps you need to take to legally drive it. At that point how could any letigation hold up regarding someone thinking it was a car after they got it?
I understand how it may be thought of as a car by someone seeing it for the first time; but I don't understand how someone could purchase one & not be aware that it is a motorcycle.
Instead of it being thought of as a 'car' that wouldn't hold up in a crash w/ a Hummer, it should be rightly thought of as a motorcycle that provides a lot more protection/stability than any two-wheeler.


----------



## SoCal Driver (Nov 14, 2002)

oh yes i understand what you are saying. But it was described to be as "if" you have already brought it home and your neighbor see's it and wants to drive it. And you let them jump in and take it for a spin..... They not having the mind set that it's not a car and they get into an accident. It's in situations like that when they could be held liable because it is a mistake that could be made by so many people. The liability lies within the scope of after its left the dealers lot and it's in the hand of the general public. I don't know, thats just what i've heard.
Believe me, I understand what you are saying. And I REALLY hope they do put it into production. I've been hearing that even tho it would be considered a "motorcycle" that here in CA you would NOT need a motorcycle license to drive one.


----------



## 32Panels (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (SoCal Driver)*

First, the liability issue was brought up a while ago. One source put it out there as possibly destroying hopes for production and it has had a ripple effect. Every other instance where the liability issue has been brought up can be traced back to that one blurb and it's source.
At this point all is quiet and that only adds to negative momentum. Kevin has done his best to keep up optimistic. I personally still have hope, but won't be surprised if I never see one on the road, though I will be disappointed.
As far as the actual liability, VW could easily transfer liability to the owner in the situation you described. I'm sure that they could write up a clause in signing papers that holds you as the owner responsible for use of the GX3 and make sure that only licensed drivers with the correct certification dive it, and that they know that it is indeed classified as a motorcycle. They could also enforce this information in all advertisements and brochures.


----------



## xxxnjxxx (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: (xxxnjxxx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xxxnjxxx* »_lets all stop F**ckin around!!! why dont those who are seriously interested, put some $$$ up...??? 
kevin, 
let the "big guy" know that you have monetary commitments from "X" amount of "Very Interested" customers, and "here's their deposits to prove it...". deposits would be refundable if VW dosent build it. (normally, i would not feel all that comfortable doing that having not even driven it, much less seen the thing in person...but since i feel so stronglly about KNOWING i want one, i'd do it.) we can write all the emails, and make all the phone calls till the cows come home (what does that even mean...???), but VW can't have any better _feedback_ than kevin with cash in hand. then after they recieve the "monetary feedback" and they still don't build it...that's on them. as far as i'm concerened...we would have done our part.
i'm sick of the waiting without any word. how bout this feedback??? the money I WANT to use for the GX3, i'm now considering using that on an S2000... i don't want to, but without any word, i could end up spending my money else where!!!



kevin,
i'm not into emails and phone calls to VW.






















the best "feedback" i can give you is a deposit (couple grand should do...). tell me when and where to send it...on condition i get it back if VW doesnt build it...!!!
ANYBODY ELSE INTERESTED IN THIS TYPE OF FEEDBACK...??? lets start a Roll Call...???


----------



## aspera (Jun 14, 2006)

If the GX3 is built, I will likely buy it. If it isn't, I will not likely buy any VW. 
I also plan to mod my GX3. I don't know what is possible, but I have some ideas.
1) convert it to a 4 or 5 wheeler (freewheeling training wheels)
2) big rear wing (maybe)
3) engine swap (2.0 turbo?)
4) roll cage
5) helmet painted like a Mexican wrestling mask (not sure about this one)


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (aspera)*

So who wants to donate money to my "knock-off" GX3 kit car development project fund?








*I'm building my own!*
1.8T owns all! Hahaha!


----------



## DoctorJ (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: (32Panels)*


_Quote, originally posted by *32Panels* »_
As far as the actual liability, VW could easily transfer liability to the owner in the situation you described. I'm sure that they could write up a clause in signing papers that holds you as the owner responsible for use of the GX3 and make sure that only licensed drivers with the correct certification dive it, and that they know that it is indeed classified as a motorcycle. They could also enforce this information in all advertisements and brochures. 

This is what im talking about, Write up some Papers, that say "IF I CRASH, OR DON'T WEAR A HELMET I'M JUST AS SMART AS BEN ROTHLISBERGER, AND I HAVE NO RIGHT TO SUE VW FOR SUCH A FINE PRODUCT." fill the rest of the document with 4 pages of legal junk and have all GX3 owners sign it. im sure all will sign it.


----------



## Midwest-AMG (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: (DoctorJ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DoctorJ* »_
This is what im talking about, Write up some Papers, that say "IF I CRASH, OR DON'T WEAR A HELMET I'M JUST AS SMART AS BEN ROTHLISBERGER, AND I HAVE NO RIGHT TO SUE VW FOR SUCH A FINE PRODUCT." fill the rest of the document with 4 pages of legal junk and have all GX3 owners sign it. im sure all will sign it. 

yeah I'll sign that. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Just make sure you add:

We won't sue you... Seriously


----------



## tightapex (Jan 18, 2006)

I'm wondering if VW is more worried about negative press than lawsuits. Legal issues are certainly a component, but bad headlines could do similar damage in terms of sales. If mainstream headlines suddenly picked up on some ugly accidents and blared forth, "Volkswagen's new GX3... A Death Trap!", the company may have a major PR problem on its hands (or so they think). Enthusiasts understand the nature of this vehicle, but the average consumer, and even some enthusiasts, may not. VW may think it's not worth the hassle. 
Personally, I think that scenario is a little far-fetched. I can't imagine a company being so weak-kneed before the media. Which then makes me wonder if there's some engineering issue with the GX3 that's too costly or too unworkable for mass production. It's hard to say at this point.


----------



## xxxnjxxx (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: (xxxnjxxx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xxxnjxxx* »_

kevin,
i'm not into emails and phone calls to VW.






















the best "feedback" i can give you is a deposit (couple grand should do...). tell me when and where to send it...on condition i get it back if VW doesnt build it...!!!
ANYBODY ELSE INTERESTED IN THIS TYPE OF FEEDBACK...??? lets start a Roll Call...??? 



i hope you'll excues my frustrated tone, but i guess were just going to TALK THIS INTO THE GROUND. i've been in this thread since nearly the beginning, and 35 pages later, were talking about things that were on page 20 (or so). 
Kevin has been the most supportive from the "inside" with CD's, posters, and news. i have a VW dealer in my town, but ive already told my wife that if / when it comes out...were buying ours in Santa Barbara. well lets help him out with all those that say they want one...put a couple grand (2) together...and lets get it to Kevin. WHAT BETTER FEEDBACK IS THERE??? i say, "put up or shut up" with a simple deposit. if VW doesnt build, we can honestly say we did do our BEST by providing the BEST "Feedback" they could ask for...$$$...!!!
after 35 pages...man...what else can be said...??? 
again, i'm sorry for my tone, but damn...VW...can we get something...press release saying yay or nay...a smoke signal...bat signal...one blink is yes, two blinks is no...
anything...???


----------



## stiliettoman (Jan 10, 2006)

*Re: (xxxnjxxx)*

I have also been following this thread since the beginning. Indeed, it has been a while now since I read anything here that was not written before, at least in essence. Some people here should definitely spend more time reading and less time writing.
I can understand the frustration of people who are very excited about this wonderful new concept and would like to see it happen soon. But that is my point about reading what has gone before in this thread. If you read it all, even if you were completely ignorant of the 3 wheeler market last January, you would realize by now that this "exciting new concept" is not much different from several existing, limited production vehicles, some that have been out there for years. Indeed they are all hand built and priced accordingly, but some of them will certainly have much higher performance and equal or better handling to the GX3
The thing that makes the GX3 a potentially important vehicle is the possibility of mass production. I think some of you are overestimating this possibility. I agree with those who have said it would most likely be more-or-less hand built by some supplier for VW. Back in the 40s-50s, even in the 60s, a lot of exotic Italian cars had hand welded steel tube chassis. Likewise the vaunted Mercedes 300SL. But can you name any vehicle with more than two wheels which has been truly mass produced with a steel tube chassis (thousands, not hundreds)? It cannot be readily done with robots.
Regarding the time factor, it has not even been 6 months since this thing was revealed to the public. Most concept cars that have eventually been produced had a gestation period of years, not months. I think the fact that VW apparently has Lotus doing development work is an indication of serious consideration for production. But the rules of the game for suspension and handling are out the window with a 3 wheeler. This may take some time to optimize, even for Lotus.
As for concerns about crashworthiness, and possible attacks by the bloodsucking lawyers, let us remember this is the company that built 20 million Beetles. How worried should they be???


----------



## Delmustator (Mar 14, 2006)

Well folks, I could not wait for some excitement to come out of VW so I am filling the gap with a new Suzuki M109R Boulevard until the GX3 either comes out or dies...








This is one BADAZZ bike!!


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (Delmustator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Delmustator* »_Well folks, I could not wait for some excitement to come out of VW so I am filling the gap with a new Suzuki M109R Boulevard until the GX3 either comes out or dies...
This is one BADAZZ bike!!


Nice bike! I own a Suzuki and I spent a lot of time hanging around the Suzuki stand at a big motorcycle show recently. The 109 is awesome, a combination of a cruiser and a sportbike with great styling.
.


----------



## stiliettoman (Jan 10, 2006)

*Re: (CV Joint)*

I agree this new Boulevard M109R is the best looking cruiser bike I have seen, and it uses the most up-to-date technology of any production cruiser bike. The styling and the use of modern forks and brakes makes most of the other cruiser bikes look dated. But it is definitely pure 100% cruiser, and not a sport bike in any sense. It has 120 horsepower and weighs 695 pounds "dry". That means with fuel, water, oil and battey, it must weigh about 750 pounds.
All 4 of the big Japanese bike companies make sport bikes with about 120 horsepower, and they have 1/3 the displacement (600cc) and weigh 1/2 what the Boulevard weighs. The engines are very "peaky", with a narrow power band, whereas the Boulevard will have thunderous torque over a wide range of RPM. It is just a totally different animal.
To me the attraction of a good high performance 3 wheeler is that it can have the comfort and performance of a good cruiser bike with the cornering and handling of a real sports car. It is a combination you cannot get with any two wheeler.


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

Is this what we'll have to resort to if the GX3 isn't built?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...wItem

No offense to the builder, it's just not a GX3, is it?

.


----------



## Turbo_Pumpkin (Feb 22, 2002)

Awesome. I want one.....


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (Turbo_Pumpkin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turbo_Pumpkin* »_Awesome. I want one.....

one what?








Suzuki 109?
homebuilt 3-wheeler thing on eBay?
or GX3?

or maybe all three?









.


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (TonyB GX3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TonyB GX3* »_Kevin, please keep us informed... I think about the GX3 every day!!!


I think about it multiple times each day! 
.


----------



## dubstarks (Dec 4, 2002)

*Re: (SoCal Driver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoCal Driver* »_oh yes i understand what you are saying. But it was described to be as "if" you have already brought it home and your neighbor see's it and wants to drive it. And you let them jump in and take it for a spin..... They not having the mind set that it's not a car and they get into an accident. It's in situations like that when they could be held liable because it is a mistake that could be made by so many people. The liability lies within the scope of after its left the dealers lot and it's in the hand of the general public. I don't know, thats just what i've heard.
Believe me, I understand what you are saying. And I REALLY hope they do put it into production. I've been hearing that even tho it would be considered a "motorcycle" that here in CA you would NOT need a motorcycle license to drive one.


I herd the same thing, most likely from the same source, a reliable VW employee not on the sales end. The scenario he gave me as a solution was to make it available as a kit, meaning that it will not operate when you buy it. You will most likely have to do some small thing to make it operational, like putting the steering wheel on and/or plugging in the ECU. A simple solution to all kind of legal issues. If you "built it your self" VW just supplied you with the parts








Page 36










_Modified by dubstarks at 8:56 AM 6-19-2006_


----------



## leakboo (Jun 19, 2006)

*GX3 Poll*

This site has a poll on the GX3 on the home page.
http://www.ironjungle.com


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (dubstarks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubstarks* »_
...The scenario he gave me as a solution was to make it available as a kit, meaning that it will not operate when you buy it. You will most likely have to do some small thing to make it operational, like putting the steering wheel on and/or plugging in the ECU. A simple solution to all kind of legal issues. If you "built it your self" VW just supplied you with the parts










That would work for me. But since I plan on flying to CA and buying my GX3 at Kevin's dealership, I would want it to be something I could complete in an afternoon, and then be on the road back to TX enjoying the ride. 
Kevin, can a borrow a 10mm wrench?










Again, I'll sign any GX3 waiver the suits at VW want me to -- just as long as I can buy a GX3!

.
.


----------



## nuppal (Jan 3, 2005)

*Re: (CV Joint)*

I dont know if anyone has thought of this yet, however. Ben Rothelisburger crashed his Hayabusa and he was not wearing a helmet. He smashed his face on the windsheild and all that jazz, ya'll know the story. He was on a HEAVY sportbike. The GX-3 has seatbelts and 3 wheels, I think it is much safer than a motorcycle. In that same type of collision I think that the vehicle would be messed up (if not destroyed) and Ben would have some brusies and a bruised ego.


----------



## fstedie (Aug 12, 2001)

*Re: (nuppal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nuppal* »_..Ben Rothelisburger crashed his Hayabusa and he was not wearing a helmet. He smashed his face on the windsheild and all that jazz, ya'll know the story. 

High performance vehicles, low performance drivers








I'm glad this would require a motorcycle license, hopefully to weed out at least some of the boneheads that would otherwise buy one...


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (dubstarks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubstarks* »_The scenario he gave me as a solution was to make it available as a kit, meaning that it will not operate when you buy it. You will most likely have to do some small thing to make it operational, like putting the steering wheel on and/or plugging in the ECU. A simple solution to all kind of legal issues. If you "built it your self" VW just supplied you with the parts









That's basically the ideal solution. 
VW is then essentially absolved of most, if not all liability, waiver signing aside. 
I'd still be more than willing to sign a waiver as well, but it would just be added assurance to VW to have a waiver/disclaimer signed. 
The 'kit" concept puts burden of responsibility on the new owner, so those who maybe aren't so serious about this vehicle or who have no business buying one from the perspective that they don't realize that it's not a "car", would question the logic of the "kit" concept when making thier final purchasing decision, and consequently look elsewhere leaving those of us who understand the legal ramifications to purchase the vehicles.


----------



## Dynamic Rollover (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I'd piece the entire thing together nut by nut. Just release it and I would be willing to have it shipped to my house in 100 boxes.


----------



## Midwest-AMG (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: (Dynamic Rollover)*

Maybe a smaller company should go ahead and kit it...Hmmmm, maybe Forge can go for it??? Similar to the Manx fiberglass kits and chassis.


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: (CV Joint)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CV Joint* »_
Kevin, can a borrow a 10mm wrench?


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (BoostedVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostedVeeDub* »_Maybe a smaller company should go ahead and kit it...Hmmmm, maybe Forge can go for it??? Similar to the Manx fiberglass kits and chassis.

I'd love for us to take on this task, but it'll never happen!


----------



## sk8element (Sep 25, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by sk8element at 7:24 PM 6-22-2006_


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (sk8element)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sk8element* »_







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Kittens because you support a _kit_ version? 

See? I'm not so slow....








.


----------



## F1Bob23 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (CV Joint)*

Hey guys, got a email me VW about the GX3. Nothing special, just wanting more info about me. Here's the email: 
"Dear Bob,
Thank you for your interest in the Volkswagen GX3 Concept vehicle. At 
this
time, this model is considered to be a concept only, but is being
preliminarily explored by Volkswagen for possible inclusion into our 
model
lineup at some point in the future. A decision has not been made as of 
yet.

If you would like to be updated when information becomes available 
about the
possibility of the GX3 Concept for North America, please send us your
complete name, mailing address and email address information.
We appreciate your interest in Volkswagen. 
Ieshia
Volktalk"
I need some news!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (bobpearson90278)*

I got the same e-mail today too.
It only came about a month after I first contacted them.








I'm not sure if that's a good or bad thing. Good in that there is so much interest, they're a month behind in replying to enquiries, or bad in that they just can't get it together.


----------



## Prelusion98 (Mar 29, 2000)

I don't want to be a party-pooper, but I think this thing is dead. No?


----------



## 32Panels (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (Prelusion98)*

Honestly, it is still way too early to say. It could be months before we get any new information. I mean it was only unveiled just over 6 months ago.
I wouldn't be surprised if we didn't know it was a go until just a few months before they are ready for sale. Which, at the earliest, would probably be around a year from now.
VW has a lot of stuff on their plate that they need to work out (internal organization and efficiency in their factories) I wouldn't be surprised if the US only GX3 is not at top of their list of things to do. That doesn't mean it not on their somewhere.


----------



## Prop 13 (Jan 17, 2006)

Last I heard it was supposed to be available, if it was going to be available sometime in '07. So I think it's too early to say it's dead unless Volkswagen says it's dead.
...which begs the question, if it was dead, Volkswagen would tell us--right?


----------



## Peloton25 (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: (Prop 13)*

I said it earlier in this thread, maybe someone else did too - the 2007 LA Auto Show will happen December 1st - 10th, 2006 (they are moving it up to prevent conflicts with Detroit) and I would expect that if the GX3 is a go we will see an example of a pre-production unit there. 
If it doesn't make an appearance there and we haven't heard any other good news up to that point I'll start to believe the stories that the GX3 got killed. Until then I hold out hope that VW will find a way to do the right thing and live up to their "Drivers Wanted, Seriously" tagline by giving the world a production GX3. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I will say that I am glad that I bought something else in the interim to have fun with, as waiting for a new car (...errrr, motorcycle







) like this with limited info can be aggravating.








>8^)
ER


_Modified by Peloton25 at 9:18 PM 6-23-2006_


----------



## iGraywolf (Feb 7, 2006)

I got the same e-mail as well. I hope we see something soon...I have seeded a lot of interest with my coworkers regarding the GX3


----------



## TonyB GX3 (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (iGraywolf)*

I hope it's true, but the rumor seems to indicate a July 4th announcement. 
Apparently we should expect correlations of freedom, liberty and independence to that of driving a GX3 - thus the wait.
Ok, it's not a rumor... but it could be starting now!















Hey, you never know! Kevin, anything you want to share with us?


----------



## chiknhnd (Mar 3, 2006)

I'll buy it


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (chiknhnd)*

I'd give up my boat fund to buy one. Coolest concept car ever.


----------



## thegelding (Jun 25, 2006)

late to the game, but....i would buy one today if they were available...
come on VW, make the GX3...please
i plan to buy and fun commuter car and i am looking at the carver one...you can save me 30,000 bucks if you release the GX3


----------



## sk8element (Sep 25, 2005)

*Re: (CV Joint)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CV Joint* »_
Kittens because you support a _kit_ version? 

See? I'm not so slow....








.

hahaha


----------



## xxxnjxxx (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: (TonyB GX3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TonyB GX3* »_I hope it's true, but the rumor seems to indicate a July 4th announcement. 


where did you hear this rumor from...and has it been anywhere else...the rumor...???
they (VW) must know or be aware of the enthusiasm surrounding the GX3, but to keep folks waiting...or just waiting to hear the word...is silly. arent they aware that "would be" or prospective buyers may end up spending their money elsewhere...???


----------



## TonyB GX3 (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (xxxnjxxx)*

As I hoped I made clear, i was just BS'ing (July 4th)... Came to me in a dream! 
Indeed, folks only wait so long b4 they spend their dough on something else... BUT, there is not really anything comparable out there... it would be a compromise for most of us. I'll wait this out as I had no plans to get anything until next Summer anyways. I just would like confirmation fairly soon though!


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (TonyB GX3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TonyB GX3* »_
Indeed, folks only wait so long b4 they spend their dough on something else... 

It would be different if VW hadn't played the GX3 at the LA Auto Show _different_ than the way all other concept cars are shown. 
In this case there was a huge PR effort by VW to let the public know that with a positive, enthusiastic response, the GX3 could become a production vehicle. Well, I think by anyone's standards there was a huge positive public reaction. So.... here we sit in the dark, for months on end, not hearing a single official word from VW on where the situation stands. If they don't know yet, then just say so. If it's alive, if it's dead, just let us know. We've done our part, time for VW to at least have the courtesy to say something. 

Yes, I'm getting a little grumpy on this. 
.


----------



## F1Bob23 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (CV Joint)*

When I sent an email to VW they already replied to me weeks before. This was just a second response.? hhhmmmm.......


----------



## xxxnjxxx (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: (CV Joint)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CV Joint* »_
We've done our part, time for VW to at least have the courtesy to say something. 
Yes, I'm getting a little grumpy on this. 


that's what i'm saying. 
i've been in this since CV, and i'm getting a little frustrated. plus its summer time in NOR*CAL, beautiful, and i'm missing out on a lot of sunshine while driving...








thanks for "feeling my pain", CV...!!!


----------



## iGraywolf (Feb 7, 2006)

I hope we hear something at the Auto show...i'll be holding my breath in anticipation!


----------



## tightapex (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: (CV Joint)*

This has been one of my concerns... just which public is VW considering?
Among serious enthusiasts, the consensus is a huge thumbs up. But what about casual enthusiasts or non-car people? VW seems to be appealing to this broader audience based on the initial marketing info. If they get any reaction from this group, it may not be good. Safety, or the perceived lack thereof, is probably the main culprit.
Even some of the comments made early on in this thread are telling. People have difficulty viewing the GX3 as a motorcycle. Some folks can't help seeing this thing as target-material for lumbering SUVs. It's no wonder then that VW execs might be nervous. Which is unfortunate because I think VW is letting the fears of an ignorant group dictate the viability of a truly awesome concept. And in the process, they're underestimating the obvious enthusiasm that would result among even casual enthusiasts once the GX3 hit the street.
VW may very well be reconsidering the production possibilites. And I don't think the liability issues are central. Whatever the case, it would be nice to know if their promises were more than just that.


----------



## Midwest-AMG (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: (bobpearson90278)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bobpearson90278* »_Hey guys, got a email me VW about the GX3. Nothing special, just wanting more info about me. Here's the email: 
"Dear Bob,
Thank you for your interest in the Volkswagen GX3 Concept vehicle. At 
this
time, this model is considered to be a concept only, but is being
preliminarily explored by Volkswagen for possible inclusion into our 
model
lineup at some point in the future. A decision has not been made as of 
yet.

If you would like to be updated when information becomes available 
about the
possibility of the GX3 Concept for North America, please send us your
complete name, mailing address and email address information.
We appreciate your interest in Volkswagen. 
Ieshia
Volktalk"
I need some news!!!!!!!!!!!


Hey Bob,
How did you get this e-mail? Did you contact them by phone or was it through their website? I haven't received an e-mail like that yet.


----------



## F1Bob23 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (BoostedVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostedVeeDub* »_
Hey Bob,
How did you get this e-mail? Did you contact them by phone or was it through their website? I haven't received an e-mail like that yet.
 
Well I did two emails. One in January and the other in May. The May one I already had a response to. So they either sent me the same response twice or something's up.


----------



## thegelding (Jun 25, 2006)

i take it as a bad sign that kevin hasn't posted since:
KESBVW last posted at 9:17 PM 6-13-2006
2 weeks...maybe he is just on vacation or at a VW trip to Germany....or maybe he has either heard bad news or VW has told him to hold back on the posting here....
g

still ready to buy one....


----------



## iGraywolf (Feb 7, 2006)

http://www.laautoshow.com/2006/concepts.aspx
Hard to tell, since their is old stuff on this roster.


_Modified by iGraywolf at 9:49 PM 6-27-2006_


----------



## iGraywolf (Feb 7, 2006)

a coworker today claims he may have seen a gx3 the other day. I showed him pictures, and he said he remember the exhaust looking like that of a trex, but higher, over the tire. Also he was 85% sure it did not have a canopy like the rex does.


----------



## iGraywolf (Feb 7, 2006)

http://www.automobilemag.com/f...n_gx3/
Automobile Mag has this listed in their future cars section still...perhaps they are trying to keep the dream alive as well.


----------



## nuppal (Jan 3, 2005)

*Re: (iGraywolf)*

If Ariel can get the Atom in the US then how is it much more of a problem for VW?
http://video.google.com/videop...+Atom


----------



## Peloton25 (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: (nuppal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nuppal* »_If Ariel can get the Atom in the US then how is it much more of a problem for VW?
http://video.google.com/videop...+Atom

Those are essentially being imported as kit cars. That process would not work so well for a large scale manufacturer like Volkswagen. The government has been known to make exceptions to the rules for small scale vehicle manufaturers like Lotus where the costs of meeting every regulation would be prohibitive in their ability to do business on such low volume, but they won't make the same concessions for a large company like VW who can afford to meet the letter of the law. 
It's really a moot point though, as the GX3 is classified as a motorcycle and as such doesn't need to meet most of the DOT's safety requirements that apply to cars. 
I included the list of FMVSS's that apply to motorcycles on page 6 of this thread:
http://forums.thecarlounge.net...age=6
>8^)
ER



_Modified by Peloton25 at 11:09 AM 6-29-2006_


----------



## nuppal (Jan 3, 2005)

*Re: (Peloton25)*

Then can't VW make R s pecial tuning wing and classify it as a smaller company and import the car, er, motorcycle as such?


----------



## no6969el (Apr 5, 2006)

not to jump off topic but how do i subscribe to a thread.. i want to get email notifications when someone posts here.. thanx in advance


----------



## F1Bob23 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (no6969el)*


_Quote, originally posted by *no6969el* »_not to jump off topic but how do i subscribe to a thread.. i want to get email notifications when someone posts here.. thanx in advance
 
There's a little green pin in the right top corner and it says track topic I think. Click on that and you will be able to get email notices which have the newest messege in them and you can also put it in your saved threads. Hope this helped. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## no6969el (Apr 5, 2006)

thanx.. im tired of comming here and feeling disapointed because there are no new updates.. so now i can forget about it.. and have the email let me know when some actions going on in here..lol thanx man


----------



## iGraywolf (Feb 7, 2006)

IGN Had a recent article in which they state they believe the gx3 is as much of a production reality as the camaro is.
http://cars.ign.com/articles/713/713588p1.html
keep the faith!


----------



## KESBVW (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (iGraywolf)*





































I just got some unofficial news - Lawyers appear to have just put a real bullet in it. I'll have more later, but my fear is that the unofficial news is accurate.
You guys and gals deserve to get the news as early as I have it. Thanks for all your support. I hope that you know this was a real project destined for production and that I never mislead you.
I don't recall being more dissapointed.
If I get any details, or if the news changes I'll be back with it ASAP.
Kevin Eckhart
Santa Barbara Volkswagen


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (KESBVW)*


----------



## Peloton25 (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: (KESBVW)*

Lawyers are stupid.








Bean counters are stupid.








Product planners are stupid.








Corporate execs who let a great thing pass them by over trivial details are also stupid.








It seems the entire car industry is just full of stupid people making wrong decisions these days. 
BMW sells motorcycles, Honda sells motorcycles, Suzuki sells motorcycles - why the hell can't VW sell a "motorcycle"???






















Volkswagen will be making a huge mistake to let this pass them by. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
>8^)
ER

*BTW:* Car salesmen like you Kevin are great! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Thanks for sticking this out, and showing a level of knowledge and enthusiasm not often seen in your side of the industry. I have really appreciated your continued updates and would never hold you responsible for any disappointment I might have over this. I hope others see it the same way.











_Modified by Peloton25 at 10:15 AM 7-1-2006_


----------



## no6969el (Apr 5, 2006)

they r so stupid if they dont pull through on this 1.


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (KESBVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KESBVW* »_




































I just got some unofficial news - Lawyers appear to have just put a real bullet in it. I'll have more later, but my fear is that the unofficial news is accurate.
You guys and gals deserve to get the news as early as I have it. Thanks for all your support. I hope that you know this was a real project destined for production and that I never mislead you.
I don't recall being more disappointed.
If I get any details, or if the news changes I'll be back with it ASAP.
Kevin Eckhart
Santa Barbara Volkswagen 








Crap. I am extremely bummed out. 
Well, I appreciate you keeping us updated. And Kevin, I know you've pushed as hard as you could push on this. Is there any hope at all that VW will grow a pair and greenlight it? As others have pointed out, plenty of companies out there are not to frightened to sell motorcycles. VW has got to count on something more that just reviving the Rabbit model name to get the public excited.
Or VW could recoup some of the GX3 development costs (and enthusiast goodwill) by making it a kit that we can finish ourselves. 
Can I buy the GX3 show car or one of the test mules? Please?
.


----------



## R32forme (Dec 12, 2003)

*Re: (CV Joint)*

CRAP


----------



## thegelding (Jun 25, 2006)

perhaps VW can make a motorcycle division and place the GX3 as the only vehicle in this division...
Still having the GX3 in a motorcycle division should take away the legal concerns...just like BMW has motorcyles...just like Suzuki has both cars and motorcycles...just like Honda has both cars and motorcycles...
just keep calling it a motorcyle or call it a trike
grrrr, maybe i'll just get a soltice or miata...likely just as dangerous as the GX3 if a hummer rolls over me
g



_Modified by thegelding at 4:15 PM 7-1-2006_


----------



## TurboDoc (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: (thegelding)*

CRAP


----------



## fstedie (Aug 12, 2001)

*Re: (CV Joint)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CV Joint* »_ ...or VW could recoup some of the GX3 development costs (and enthusiast goodwill) by making it a kit that we can finish ourselves. Can I buy the GX3 show car or one of the test mules? Please?


VW doesn't care about recouping the cost, they'll just write it off and move on.








As for the test mules, theres probably only two or three max of these and I'm sure they're already spoken for (if they're not crushed for legal reasons).


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: GX3 Appreciation thread (FLank_Sinatra)*

First off, I LOVE the idea of that thing. As far I can tell, it looks super stable, very good power output, relatively efficient and it just looks cool.
But, here are some of my gripes. Although it's cool, it may be so low to the ground that you stand a high risk of people not seeing you, especially people in SUVs or tractor trailers. Also finding replacement parts may also be very difficult, especially for damaged components.


----------



## TonyB GX3 (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: GX3 Appreciation thread (core5)*

I guess no surprise... but the reality, although not exactly confirmed just yet, hurts. Well... back to revisiting my other options.


----------



## Dynamic Rollover (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: (fstedie)*

You shut your mouth.









_Quote, originally posted by *fstedie* »_(if they're not crushed for legal reasons).


----------



## FLank_Sinatra (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: (Dynamic Rollover)*

well, there goes my next car. 

Nice to know my entire thread was probably worthless.







stupid VW


----------



## Ulysses (Feb 25, 2006)

...or Kevin is secretly just trying to get us to think that VW isn't going to build it so that when they do announce that they are putting the GX3 in to production we will be even more excited and run to our nearest VW dealership with cash in hand!
Um, or maybe I should get out the old tin foil helmet...


----------



## kuklaki (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: (KESBVW)*

Kevin, though saddened by the news, I do appreciate everything you've done by getting involved on this, and keeping us posted on any news.
BTW, because you took the time to personally supply anyone who asked with materials and such, I only hope that I can return the favor and send some business your way. And if, by some miracle, the GX3 gets resurrected, you can still count on a sale from this girl


----------



## thegelding (Jun 25, 2006)

edit: DP
opps
g



_Modified by thegelding at 7:06 AM 7-3-2006_


----------



## thegelding (Jun 25, 2006)

grrr, lost post?!?
and it was long too...
basically, i'm ticked i didn't get here soon enough to get a cd or poster, but was thinking, "oh well, no big loss as i still can get the car"...now that looks very unlikely
to bad, i really think VW could have sold quite a few of these, at least for the first couple of years
so what options do we look at now? the carver one and the atom are pushing 50 grand...
likely i will be looking at the soltice, the sky, the miata and the mini convertable...and that is fine, but all are more than i need as a second/commuter car (i'm in the southwest and could have use the GX3 basically year round)...and they will be fun, but not as fun as the GX3, nor will they turn as many heads...nor got the milage, nor taken the turns as well...sigh
i wonder if VW could sell the plans to either one of suzuki's or honda's or bmw's motorcycle divisions? i like the VW on front...but would be ok with an H or a bmw or even an S on there
g
ps...i too was planning a flight to santa barbara and picking one up and driving it back home to new mexico...thought it would be a great ride to get to know my new GX3


----------



## Peloton25 (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: (thegelding)*

Official nail-in-coffin post:

_Quote »_July 3 (Bloomberg) -- Volkswagen AG, Europe's largest carmaker, won't build a three-wheeled car, dubbed the GX3 and targeted at the U.S., because of concerns about future lawsuits resulting from the vehicle's design. 
``With regret, we have concluded that the current and foreseen product liability issues at this time were just too great,'' Adrian Hallmark, Volkswagen's U.S. chief, said in an e- mailed response to questions. 
Volkswagen, which hasn't turned a profit in the U.S. since 2002, intended to introduce the two-seat vehicle, which would have been equipped with two wheels in the front, weighed 1,300 pounds (590 kilograms) and had no roof, as early as next year. 
Wolfgang Bernhard, head of the Volkswagen brand, had hoped the car would help boost sales in the U.S., which had fallen 37 percent between 2002 and 2005 before reviving this year. He touted the vehicle at the Los Angeles Motor Show in January ``as the first breath of fresh air'' for the Wolfsburg, Germany-based carmaker in the U.S., the world's largest car market. 
``The idea of going around with three wheels is a quaint idea from yesteryear,'' said Stephen Pope, head of equity research at Cantor Fitzgerald in London with a ``buy'' recommendation on Volkswagen shares. ``It smacks a bit of stupidity to me. Nice concept, thank you very much, but keep it in the design studio.'' 
The GX3 was the first major product to come out of Volkswagen's Project Moonraker program, which sends German engineering, design and marketing employees in their 20s and early 30s to live in the U.S. to get a better idea of what American customers want. 
`Overwhelming' Response 
Hallmark said that, since showing the GX3 in Los Angeles, Volkswagen had received ``overwhelming'' customer responses in favor of the model and spent several months ``exhaustively evaluating'' limited production of the vehicle. 
``It would not have been possible for us to build the GX3 with the purity that it required, at the price which prospective customers told us they would be willing to pay,'' Hallmark said. ``Rather than offering a product which deviated from such a basic, honest and original concept, Volkswagen has concluded that, regrettably, production will not be possible.'' 
Volkswagen had planned for the GX3, which could be operated with a motorcycle license, to fill a niche within the market for an affordable second car for use during nice weather. Sales of the vehicle would have focused on warm areas within the U.S., in particular California. 
Smart's U.S. Debut 
The carmaker's decision contrasts with an announcement June 28 by DaimlerChrysler AG, the world's fifth-biggest carmaker, to introduce the two-seat Smart mini-car in the U.S. in 2008. The Stuttgart, Germany-based company is betting a new market for the car, which fits on a pool table, will help end years of losses at the Smart brand. DaimlerChrysler is marketing the Smart for use in all weather to urban drivers on the U.S. east and west coasts. 
The GX3 was designed to get 46 miles per gallon of gasoline (5.1 liters per 100 kilometers). The Smart gets 40 mpg. 
Volkswagen posted a loss of 843 million euros ($1.08 billion) in the U.S. in 2005. Hallmark in January said the loss will be narrower this year as sales rise for new versions of the Passat and Jetta sedans and Volkswagen introduces the GTI sports hatchback, Rabbit compact car and Eos convertible. 
The carmaker is also planning a compact sport-utility vehicle for the U.S. as well as a minivan, which it will build together with DaimlerChrysler's Chrysler division. 

http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/...urope
Sorry everyone...








Damn you VW!














http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
>8^)
ER


----------



## 32Panels (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (Peloton25)*

Thanks Peloton, I think everyone, while disappointed, can finally let out that final sigh and move on.
Also on this quote:
``It would not have been possible for us to build the GX3 with the purity that it required, at the price which prospective customers told us they would be willing to pay,'' Hallmark said. ``Rather than offering a product which deviated from such a basic, honest and original concept, Volkswagen has concluded that, regrettably, production will not be possible.''
I'm happy they at least realized that it wouldn't be worth it to try and offer a model that deviated from the idea behind the concept.


----------



## xxxnjxxx (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: (xxxnjxxx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xxxnjxxx* »_
i think they have realized that a $17K price point is unrealistic, and they don't know how to tell us. think about it, a GX3 with all its unique elements...with the price point of a SCION xB...while a similar vehicle (Campagna T-Rex) sells for nearly $50Large...??? if anything, the inside debate maybe, '...how are we going to tell them (us) its going to be $30K now...???


I said this on 5/18. turns out i was right. 
WHY DID I HAVE TO BE RIGHT...!!!


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (Peloton25)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Peloton25* »_Official nail-in-coffin post:


Yep. The official news in that article drives the point home like a sledgehammer. A huge disappointment and a real shame. 
In the 6 months since the LA auto show, I really enjoyed the dream of getting my own GX3. Like others, I counted on visiting Santa Barbara, meeting Kevin, stocking up on GX3 accessories, and then having an adventurous cross country trip to take my GX3 home. 
The part that pisses me off is that Volkswagen understood the "current and foreseen product liability issues" all along. Nothing changed there. *The reality is VW simply pussied out on this. * Here was a chance to generate some news and excitement for the brand. Instead, the most newsworthy thing about the VW brand is its continued unprofitably. 
I can't say that I have any positive feelings at all toward the VW brand after this fiasco. And I'll be steering my wife away from buying a Passat now. I've owned multiple VW products in the past, but from now on *Volkswagen, actually all of VAG, just doesn't deserve any of my future business after this.*
Well guys, I'm going with my backup plan, I'm going to get a Grinnall Scorpion III. It costs more than a GX3, but at least that company has the cojones to build a fun 3-wheeler like the GX3. See ya!

.



_Modified by CV Joint at 10:15 PM 7-3-2006_


----------



## iGraywolf (Feb 7, 2006)

where's mr. crankypants to gloat?
Oh well, used Boxters are getting pretty reasonable.
I guess I'll stick around this forum for a while, but I doublt I'll make anymore posts. Glad to meet all of you.


_Modified by iGraywolf at 3:04 PM 7-3-2006_


----------



## TonyB GX3 (Apr 12, 2006)

CV - I totally agree about your sentiment regarding VW. Best to everyone!


----------



## Peloton25 (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: (TonyB GX3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TonyB GX3* »_CV - I totally agree about your sentiment regarding VW. Best to everyone!

I said it several pages back as well - if VW drops the ball on the GX3 I won't look at any of their products again and when people ask me to recommend cars for them I'll be sure to forget the ones they offer. 
I guess they'll be making this change to the VW.com website soon:








>8^)
ER


----------



## xxxnjxxx (Feb 21, 2006)

guess VW wasn't really serious about "serious drivers". in the back of my mind, i always new that "$17,000" just didn't sound right or realistic for this type of vehicle.
the GX3 "idea" is still fundamentally the right concept. hopefully there is a carmaker out there (big or small) willing to make it. with the days of $3.00+ gas prices here to stay, enthusisits are going to need something other than a hybrid or traditional motorcycle to satisfy their thirst for performance in an everyday driver. i may save for a t-rex, but i can't see spending that type of money for something that can only be driven during the summer... or its going to be a Honda S2000.
nice chatting with you all, and Happy Driving...!!! 


_Modified by xxxnjxxx at 4:31 PM 7-3-2006_


----------



## TurboDoc (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: (xxxnjxxx)*


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (TurboDoc)*

A friend of mine read the Bloomberg article cited above about the demise of the GX3 and said this:
*"So now VW is building cars based on what the lawyers might do and what the stockbrokers want them to build? 
Sad.......... 
Given this environment, the Thing (type 181) never would have been built.......... 
I mean come on, removeable doors? people could fall out! You can take the top off and the windshiled folds down? No way man! "
*
So very true. 
.


_Modified by CV Joint at 10:22 PM 7-3-2006_


----------



## Dynamic Rollover (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: (CV Joint)*

Booooooooooooooooooooooooo.


----------



## Betsy Gerads (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: GX3 Appreciation thread (KESBVW)*

My husband and I have recently been looking at "motorcycle" trikes.
What has caught our eye is what may be considered non-traditional trikes. Traditional meaning taking a motorcycle and back-halfing it with two wheels. The GX3 being our first discovery of a non-traditional trike. Our second is the Stallion by http://www.thoroughbred-motorsports.com. The Stallion is powered by a Ford 2.3-liter 4 cyl. engine. The Stallion is currently in production and available for the price of $29,995.00 + TTL + FRT. If a small company like Motor Trike(the mother company of Thoroughbred Motorsports), with the help of FORD, can bring this trike to market, then how can VW wonder if there is a market for their trike? For the styling and cost ($17,000.00) the GX3 in our opinion is the way to go.


----------



## tightapex (Jan 18, 2006)

Well, I can't say it's a huge surprise, but it is a huge disappointment. My enthusiasm for Volkwagens both now and in the future is practically nil, and it's not because they don't make well-designed products... it's due to the extreme cowardice shown by upper management. Capitulating to liability concerns is the height of weakness. I also blame those individuals boasting its production potential at the LA Auto Show without thoroughly researching the production realities. Someone should be fired over this.
This should be a golden opportunity for companies like Honda, Suzuki, Yamaha and even BMW to create their own similarly designed three-wheeler. VW can then watch sales take off. The company would deserve no less.


_Modified by tightapex at 12:17 AM 7-4-2006_


----------



## Preston H. (May 24, 2003)

*Re: (tightapex)*

bummer
looks like i'm stayin strapped in behind 4 Rings


----------



## kweetech (Apr 20, 2001)

*Re: (Preston H.)*

wow...a lot of a cry babies in here...so VW doesn't build a concept car, and now you're going to give up on VW








a little fyi...EVERY car maker has bailed on a concept car...no surprise there...


----------



## no6969el (Apr 5, 2006)

no actually kweetech... even though you may be right that companies all the time bail on their concepts.. most of the time those concepts .. look like concepts too.. this GX3 was actually had a big turnout.. and they said that they would bring this out if the PEOPLE wanted it.. and you kno what.. the PEOPLE did want it.. and then what do they do.. puss out cause of legal reasons... they never mentioned that before.. soo SCREW THEM... they pissed me off... why couldnt they just have done something to make the consumer happy.. noooo they couldnt.. I HOPE that another company picks this idea up and VW can just sit back and watch as the other company makes tons of money!!


----------



## thegelding (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: (kweetech)*


_Quote »_
wow...a lot of a cry babies in here...so VW doesn't build a concept car, and now you're going to give up on VW 
a little fyi...EVERY car maker has bailed on a concept car...no surprise there...


mmmm, well for me this was the car that was bringing me back to VW...i have a 1999 Golf and there are many things i love about it still...but i decided to never buy a VW again after that car because, for all the great things about it, it just cost too much to maintain...too many large and small problems that i didn't have when i bought nissan or mazda or toyota or honda...so i decided to keep to the japanese cars...the GX3 made me rethink that and i was planning to buy one as my second car...now i will just continue with my orginal plan and keep with either a miata or similar car...VW just isn't giving me a reason to come back and check out their cars...too bad, as i said, there are many things about that golf (that my daughter now has and still drives) that is wonderful...but we have to put 1000 bucks each year into this problem or that problem....
as for boo hooing about a concept car...well VW certainly lead many to believe it was more than that...the press kept giving prices and saying it was likely to be made soon...VW said drivers wanted, seriously, etc etc...even dealers, nice dealers trying to help, were pushing this as a soon to be revealed car....
anyway, makes me said, but likely for the best...my wife would have killed me for buying a VW again and, even though the GX3 could be a year round car for me, a miata or soltice or even a honda 2000, if i want to spend that much, would be a more complete and practical car...so in many ways it is good VW didn't build the GX3...
g


_Modified by thegelding at 9:47 AM 7-4-2006_


----------



## thegelding (Jun 25, 2006)

ps...i don't think the legal aspect had anything to do with this...that is a smokescreen
i think they looked at the numbers and couldn't make this work for 17000, nor 18000...nor under 20,000...and once the price was up there they knew they could still sell some, but only half as many...think of it...you can get a complete sport car for 25,000 or the GX3 for 23,000...now some would still get the GX3, but most would go, "mmmm, guess i get that soltice or miata that has a roof and air conditioning"...the market drops quickly as the GX3 price rises from niche market to super niche collector market...
g


----------



## thegelding (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: (thegelding)*









this is my laptop desktop...kinda makes me sad, but i like it still and will keep it on my computer for a while...maybe VW will change it's mind? not planning to buy a car till this fall...so i can wait a while for somebody to make the GX3 
g


----------



## kweetech (Apr 20, 2001)

*Re: (no6969el)*


_Quote, originally posted by *no6969el* »_no actually kweetech... even though you may be right that companies all the time bail on their concepts.. most of the time those concepts .. look like concepts too.. this GX3 was actually had a big turnout.. and they said that they would bring this out if the PEOPLE wanted it.. and you kno what.. the PEOPLE did want it.. and then what do they do.. puss out cause of legal reasons... they never mentioned that before.. soo SCREW THEM... they pissed me off... why couldnt they just have done something to make the consumer happy.. noooo they couldnt.. I HOPE that another company picks this idea up and VW can just sit back and watch as the other company makes tons of money!!

Insert Microbus instead of GX3 and its the same thing all over again that happened a few years ago....why be surprised? This is VW..don't believe a new model is actually coming out until you see it in the dealer lot...then you should still be a little suspect until you se them at more than one lot








I'm still waiting for the 4dr GTI...I won't believe it until I see it


----------



## user2532 (Jun 30, 2006)

What a shame,,,,could have done wonders for
Vw USA. Volkswagen doesn't have a clue what
the American public wants or needs. No diesals till 2008,,,,simply brilliant. Who's gonna hit bottom 1st, Gm or Vw. Wonder if Nissan would be interested in a partnership? Idiots!!!


----------



## Midwest-AMG (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: (user2532)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## x1000rpms (Apr 12, 2006)

Ultra lame.
Atleast this is a definitive and I can go get my deposit back now...


----------



## DoctorJ (Apr 26, 2005)

I was excited for the GX3. but now that its not happening here is a website in similar interest
http://www.sub3wheeler.com/index.php
and after reading this month's Car and Driver article "how to build a sports car for under $2000", with the combination of the article and the site you could probably figure out how to make your own GX3, i know someone is going to do it.


----------



## 32Panels (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (DoctorJ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DoctorJ* »_http://www.sub3wheeler.com/index.php

Pretty sweet, unfortunate that it's only a single-seater.


----------



## fstedie (Aug 12, 2001)

*Re: (32Panels)*


_Quote, originally posted by *32Panels* »_
Pretty sweet, unfortunate that it's only a single-seater.

but most importantly, it is $80K


----------



## 32Panels (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (fstedie)*

Holy, S#!7 I didn't even see the price. That makes the T-Rex seem like a bargain.


----------



## great.chicken (Sep 4, 2004)

*38 pages*

38 pages of california dreamin'...
-thanks to everyone who kept it interesting.


----------



## Kneeskrapr (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: 38 pages (great.chicken)*

Thank you all for the enthusiasm. The best thing about motor vehicles is that there is constant development. Someone is always willing to take it up a notch or make a new product. I know we will all meet in car/motorcycle nirvana again. Keep up the faith. Who would have thought that the Smart is finally going to arrive! Bob


----------



## MisterDangerPants (Feb 25, 2004)

_Quote, originally posted by *iGraywolf* »_where's mr. crankypants to gloat?

I've got far better things to do.
Mr. Schadenfreude.


_Modified by MisterDangerPants at 1:43 PM 7-11-2006_


----------



## Prop 13 (Jan 17, 2006)

I wanna throw myself on the floor and kick and scream like a toddler. ...but when you get to be around forty, they'll send the guys with the nets after you for that. Still, I wanna throw myself on the floor and...


----------



## Prop 13 (Jan 17, 2006)

Theoretically, it still be released as a kit, right?
...yeah, yeah--Warrior Poet of the Forlorn Hope.


----------



## stiliettoman (Jan 10, 2006)

*Smokescreen indeed*

" ps...i don't think the legal aspect had anything to do with this...that is a smokescreen"
Well, I think the liability may have been a consideration, but I agree the main thing that killed it was when they figured out their original $17k price was nonsense. As I said in a previous post, what vehicle with more than two wheels has ever been mass produced with a steel tube chassis? I don't think the GX3 could be built for less than the price of a Miata. 
The Malone, the Grinnall, and the T-rex are all good machines, but priced much higher than $17k. They are hand built. I could see Suzuki, Yamaha or Kawasaki building something like this for a reasonable price, and they have plenty of suitable engines available. I am not sure why they have not tried their luck in this niche market.


----------



## Mud_Shui_Ah (Apr 25, 2001)

*Re: Smokescreen indeed (stiliettoman)*

I got to say the GX3 has some similarities to this.
This actually looks pretty nice.


----------



## thegelding (Jun 25, 2006)

except....that is one man, not two man....and that is 80,000 not 17,000
which the GX3 wasn't going to be...but i was hoping to get one for 20,000 to 22,000...
but that isn't to be either....
would be bitchin if suzuki said what the hell and made one just like the GX3 but with suzuki parts and engine...they could probably do it and keep the costs down...hell, trikes are going for 25 to 30 grand, why not try this and see how the market likes it
g


----------



## Zerek (Jun 15, 2001)

*Re: (thegelding)*

It's definitivley sucking...





























VW you are a bunch of cowards.... liabilities? B.S. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## FactorX (Feb 11, 2006)

boo hiss!
I'm bummed...


----------



## DoctorJ (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: (Zerek)*

i found this, thought this was relevant


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (DoctorJ)*

The Gx3 is a bad idea for VW, but the 120K W12 Phaeton was a good one?







Gotta' love that German logic.


----------



## F1Bob23 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (the_journalist)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_journalist* »_The Gx3 is a bad idea for VW, but the 120K W12 Phaeton was a good one?







Gotta' love that German logic.
 
Seriously! How many Phaeton's do you see? I have never seen one except in the car show's.


----------



## GHG6 (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: (the_journalist)*

I am so disapointed about this HORRIBLE decision.. I'm really at a loss. Hopefully lotus will pick it up. Even if it doubles the cost.. I'd still buy one. VW- this was a huge chance for you to usher in a new era for the brand.. Imagine apple shelving the ipod. This is microsoft not releasing the the xbox, just in case all the overweight kids with sore thumbs file a class action suit. Way to drop the ball. I definitley just bought my last VW. Here, I have an appropriate slogan for you: "Testicles needed, Seriously"


----------



## user2532 (Jun 30, 2006)

You are absolutley correct!!!!


----------



## Midwest-AMG (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: Smokescreen indeed (Mud_Shui_Ah)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mud_Shui_Ah* »_

















What if we all did a group buy on this? That should bring it down a little bit right?


----------



## windsor96vr6 (Aug 3, 2005)

Volkswagen, which hasn't turned a profit in the U.S. since 2002....
Because they haven't sold anything worth buying since 1998.
or even further back if you are die hard old school.
Vw you are weak. I have been a dubber for a looooong time, and hype your cars like I own part of the company. 
What pisses me off even more is that you show us stuff like micro bus, gx3 and then fold like little girlie men








and don't get me started on rallye golfs, syncro, window regulators....
you should maker a new line of commercials showing all of your great ideas, and wolfgang ball less in some pumps saying " nah don't zink so!" with the nurse with a strap on saying "wolfgang is definitely sucking ! "
And I echo the phaeton comments.... 
P.S. Want to know what we spoiled, bratty, Americans want?
READ THE FREAKING FORUMS !!!!!
oh wait, you do. and still don't get it. 
/rant


----------



## no6969el (Apr 5, 2006)

thankyou very much windsor96vr6 for that lovely RANT!! i enjoyed reading it and actually wished that it would have been longer. I totally agree with everything you said. It really sucks when companies do things like this to their loyal consumers.. but hey... then again .. what was the last company that actually listened to the customers and used feedback to actually do something instead of just acting like they care with feedback that doesnt change anything


----------



## Midwest-AMG (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: (windsor96vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *windsor96vr6* »_
"wolfgang is definitely sucking ! "

ROFL! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vuu16v (Jul 18, 2001)

*Re: (windsor96vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *windsor96vr6* »_Volkswagen, which hasn't turned a profit in the U.S. since 2002....
Because they haven't sold anything worth buying since 1998.
or even further back if you are die hard old school.
Vw you are weak. I have been a dubber for a looooong time, and hype your cars like I own part of the company. 
What pisses me off even more is that you show us stuff like micro bus, gx3 and then fold like little girlie men








and don't get me started on rallye golfs, syncro, window regulators....
you should maker a new line of commercials showing all of your great ideas, and wolfgang ball less in some pumps saying " nah don't zink so!" with the nurse with a strap on saying "wolfgang is definitely sucking ! "
And I echo the phaeton comments.... 
P.S. Want to know what we spoiled, bratty, Americans want?
READ THE FREAKING FORUMS !!!!!
oh wait, you do. and still don't get it. 
/rant

I couldn't disagree more. Hardcore, old-school dubbers DID NOT WANT THIS MADE!!!! We also knew the Phaeton wasn't going to make it here either. The further VW gets away from its roots, the further away they are getting from making a profit. Coincidence? Not at all. 


_Modified by vuu16v at 10:40 PM 7-13-2006_


----------



## JamesC (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: (vuu16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vuu16v* »_
I couldn't disagree more. Hardcore, old-school dubbers DID NOT WANT THIS MADE!!!! 









GX3 was simple, light, fun, basic, cheap, sporty, revolutionary. Sound like anything else you know? 
I know nothing of your history nor you mine but your above statement is simply incorrect.

Bummer on the final word. VW loses another 34k + accessories to this family


----------



## windsor96vr6 (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (vuu16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vuu16v* »_
I couldn't disagree more. Hardcore, old-school dubbers DID NOT WANT THIS MADE!!!! We also knew the Phaeton wasn't going to make it here either. The further VW gets away from its roots, the further away they are getting from making a profit. Coincidence? Not at all. 

_Modified by vuu16v at 10:40 PM 7-13-2006_


Uh, yeah. sure thing, bro. I am an old school hardcore dubber and I wanted it. It reminds me of what was the greatest thing since the bug.....
RABBIT GTI
A car that went against the grain, and ended up a huge success. The GX3 could have drawn such a variety of people. From older folks trying to recapture their youth, to city dwellers who want a small vehicle that is easy to park and gets good mileage.
ANd to the other posters, my rant would have been longer but I figured it wouldn't help, and would just cause me more stress. But I could go on for days








I always rag on my dad for driving gm products.... About them being boring, and out of touch with what people want. Looks like he will get the last laugh.


----------



## vuu16v (Jul 18, 2001)

*Re: (JamesC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JamesC* »_








GX3 was simple, light, fun, basic, cheap, sporty, revolutionary. Sound like anything else you know? 

Uh, yeah, every modern sportbike. Seriously, just man-up, buy a motorcycle and leave this dead dream alone. Having to put one foot down at a stoplight is really no big deal. Plus they're cheaper, faster, more economical and once you learn how to ride, over 1g is easily possible in corners. And on either one you have to ride/drive like people are literally out to kill you. Or else they will. 
Seriously, ask the wife if she'll let you see your testes long enough to buy a bike.


----------



## GHG6 (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: (vuu16v)*

Wow thanks for the info. I've never heard of these.. "sport bikes" at least, not until you brought me into the light.. thanks guy
The GX3 was not about making a bike for people who don't like bikes. I've been riding motorcycles since I was a little kid, and they're great. Don't get on here and assume that all these people that are behind this are a bunch of ******* that can't handle a bike. You insult everyone, especially yourself taking such a narrow view. So seriously, just man up and accept the fact that people want this for all the right reasons, and accept the fact that you're just here to sh-t on a large number of your fellow dubbers.


----------



## vuu16v (Jul 18, 2001)

*Re: (GHG6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GHG6* »_Wow thanks for the info. I've never heard of these.. "sport bikes" at least, not until you brought me into the light.. thanks guy
The GX3 was not about making a bike for people who don't like bikes. I've been riding motorcycles since I was a little kid, and they're great. Don't get on here and assume that all these people that are behind this are a bunch of ******* that can't handle a bike. You insult everyone, especially yourself taking such a narrow view. So seriously, just man up and accept the fact that people want this for all the right reasons, and accept the fact that you're just here to sh-t on a large number of your fellow dubbers.























The tissues are in the bathroom.


----------



## no6969el (Apr 5, 2006)

everyone just needs to stop acting childish and if there is nothing that we can do to get this thing into production then just drop it... that GX3 has been my wallpaper for about 8 months.. but unfortunitly its comming off today. So if people dont have good news to say here.. then just stop.. im starting to feel like im in a high school debate class..


----------



## fstedie (Aug 12, 2001)

*Re: (no6969el)*

time to lock this one up








maybe we can start another called "GX3 alternatives"


----------



## windsor96vr6 (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (fstedie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fstedie* »_time to lock this one up








maybe we can start another called "GX3 alternatives"









My apologies for ruining this thread. I was just so frustrated when I saw the bad news....
Maybe we can start a new thread called " vortex GX3 replica kit car collaboration thread" And we can all pitch in and develop a kit car replica that we can build for ourselves so we can all have a v dub three wheel trike like this !!!!
Plus it would make the 1.8t no longer worthless, as we would have found the perfect chassis for it !


----------



## IlliniVW (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: (windsor96vr6)*

I have not followed the GX3 at all, so sorry for the dumb questions but...
How much would it cost? It is a cool idea, but this thing would not be able to cost that much for people to want to buy it. Now when I say "people" I don't mean vortex readers. Just reading through a handful of responses on this board I am sure some of you would pay $13k for it. But I really don't think "people" would pay more than $6-8k for it. If VW could bring this thing over for under $6k, it could be huge! But you have to figure, one can purchase a Hyundai Accent for around $8k. So why would they want to spend $1k less and get a three-wheeled motorcylce that they would not be able to drive in the winter (over half the year in Illinois)?
Now if someone blasts me and says "hey moron, it only would cost $4k" then I will respond with a "YOU HAVE GOT TO BE KIDDING ME! WHY ISN'T VW MAKING THIS WORK OF ART?!?!"


----------



## fstedie (Aug 12, 2001)

*Re: (IlliniVW)*

"hey moron, you should really read more of the thread before you post. " 









there is a big difference between a hyundai piece of junk and a properly designed high performance machine like the GX3, there is no way a big company could bring it to production for under $20K.
do you even know that a good new motorcycle costs at least $10K?


----------



## JamesC (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: (vuu16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vuu16v* »_
Uh, yeah, every modern sportbike. Seriously, just man-up, buy a motorcycle 
Seriously, ask the wife if she'll let you see your testes long enough to buy a bike.









We have plenty of bikes. See my sig. My wife commutes on a monster 100mi/day. She's at about 65,000mi on the 2002 monster and I'm at about 32,000mi on the '03 MV. 
What does that have to do with getting GX3s? Unless you care to match our experience and commutes you have no perspective to speak from, even few motorcyclists do.

I thought you'd make the "oldskool/hardcore" link and think A1 GTI? Disappointing for such an avowed fan.


----------



## IlliniVW (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: (fstedie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fstedie* »_"hey moron, you should really read more of the thread before you post. " 









there is a big difference between a hyundai piece of junk and a properly designed high performance machine like the GX3, there is no way a big company could bring it to production for under $20K.
do you even know that a good new motorcycle costs at least $10K?

Read 36 pages of what most likely started out with 3 semi-good posts that then most likely started into 3-5 people going back and forth calling each other names? 
No Thanks.
And yes I know what a good motorcycle costs, and I am fully aware of the difference between a VW engineered machine and a piece of ****e hyundai. BUT...that doesn't matter, and that is why people like us Vortexers are not on the board of VW or any other car maker for that matter. 
The GX3 would be nicer than an accent in every-which way, BUT that doesn't matter. Because a little three-wheeled motorcycle would get trounced by an Accent. Because Joe Schmoe thinks "hey the GX3 doesn't even have doors, and its half the price."
I mean do you guys really think the GX3 could make VW money? Honestly?


----------



## no6969el (Apr 5, 2006)

um.. yes


----------



## Peloton25 (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: (IlliniVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IlliniVW* »_I mean do you guys really think the GX3 could make VW money? Honestly?

Not just yes, but hell freaking yes. You can't think of this as a daily driver for 95% of the people who would buy one. That's why there's no point comparing it to anything this side of a Lotus Elise or an Ariel Atom. To most potential customers it would be a weekend toy. There are plenty of people out there with the money to buy something like this as a second, third, fourth or even tenth vehicle in their garage. At less than half the cost of the Elise or Atom this would have been the performance bargain of the century.
I have a toy in my garage that I paid a similar price for, but I would much rather replace that car, with it's doors, and A/C and windshield, and convertible top and all it's other creature comforts with a GX3 that has none of those things, but makes just as much horsepower and weighs nearly 800 lbs less. If you aren't in the market for a $20,000 toy I guess it doesn't make much sense, but I doubt VW would have had a hard time finding buyers for these at all.
>8^)
ER


----------



## fstedie (Aug 12, 2001)

*Re: (IlliniVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IlliniVW* »_... calling each other names? 

You said to call you a moron, so I did

_Quote, originally posted by *IlliniVW* »_... a little three-wheeled motorcycle would get trounced by an Accent

really, I hope you don't mean performance-wise...


----------



## IlliniVW (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: (fstedie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fstedie* »_
really, I hope you don't mean performance-wise...









SEE! THIS IS WHAT I AM TALKING ABOUT!
You are looking at how good the vehicle is, but the average consumer does not. They see the black and white things, like a/c and four doors.
The GX3 would be amazingly fun to drive. I would LOVE to have one in my garage, and then I would love it even more when I see the looks on peoples eyes when I drove by and they say "wow how cool."
But VW is a business, and they can't be filling ever Niche market. They need to think about a broad market. And the GX3 is in no way that kind of machine.
Vortexers think with their hearts, which is good. But when they start throwing statements around like "VW is so dumb for not bringing this GX3 to the market." It is the vortexer that starts to sound dumb. VW has to think with their brains (and a little with their hearts, see GTI MkV).


----------



## GHG6 (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: (IlliniVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IlliniVW* »_
VW is a business, and they can't be filling ever Niche market. They need to think about a broad market. And the GX3 is in no way that kind of machine.


So I'm curious if you have any facts to base this _opinion_ on, or is it simply your assumption that VW can't "be filling ever niche market".
Stupid question, of course it is. There is nothing else left at this point. Sad. True, it is probably time to lock this one up. Its unfortunate that there isn't much positive info to discuss. Regardless, I will not apologize for my comments. VW is the party that should be apologizing. They specifically said that if the people wanted the GX3, they would produce it. WTF VW? The fact that they hyped this to the extent they did, without _knowing_ they could produce, is highly unprofessional. We deserve a direct explanation, and an apology... At least. What's the story Bernhard? We want answers, seriously.


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (GHG6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GHG6* »_Stupid question, of course it is. There is nothing else left at this point. Sad. True, it is probably time to lock this one up. Its unfortunate that there isn't much positive info to discuss. Regardless, I will not apologize for my comments. VW is the party that should be apologizing. They specifically said that if the people wanted the GX3, they would produce it. WTF VW? The fact that they hyped this to the extent they did, without _knowing_ they could produce, is highly unprofessional. We deserve a direct explanation, and an apology... At least. What's the story Bernhard? We want answers, seriously.









Amen. VW seemed very intent on giving us the GX3, only to pull the rug out from under us again. They really shouldn't tease their customers.


----------



## vuu16v (Jul 18, 2001)

*Re: (GHG6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GHG6* »_ it is *past* time to lock this one up. Its unfortunate that there isn't much positive info to discuss. Regardless, I will not apologize for my comments. VW is the party that should be apologizing. They specifically said that if the people wanted the GX3, they would produce it. WTF VW? The fact that they hyped this to the extent they did, without _knowing_ they could produce, is highly unprofessional. We deserve a direct explanation, and an apology... At least. What's the story Bernhard? We want answers, seriously.









GROW UP! None of you have any idea whether this would actually make money for VW or not. Nor do any of you know whether it would sell to anyone outside of these little forums. Contrary to what many of you seem to believe, this ISN'T real life. 
Apologies? Seriously? Anyone that can devote this much thought into something that _might've_ gotten made and then you _might've_ bought one has got the EASIEST life on Earth. Pathetic little souls. I'll be thinking of each and every one of you as I sail past 60mph in ~ 3 seconds on my bike today. :twofinger


----------



## fstedie (Aug 12, 2001)

*Re: (vuu16v)*

wow, such hatred








maybe we should just concentrate on the alternatives to the GX3 on another post and leave this one for the whinning and crying...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...id=17


----------



## vwsteve (Jul 26, 2000)

*Re: (fstedie)*

this has gone horribly off course.....


----------

